#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-14
<rdos> holaa?
<samson--> rdos: aloha
<rdos> hola, no hablo bien ingles. Tengo un problema con mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> rdos, no habla espano
<rdos> :-)
<rdos> why black screen in ubuntu-mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> rdos, I assume that it is going to black during watching tv
<rdos> yes
<rdos> after update ubuntu 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> rdos, is it a slow fade to black, or an instant black?
<rdos> a slow fade to black
<tgm4883_laptop> rdos, that is most likely gnome screensaver.  You will need to disable that
<tgm4883_laptop> rdos, you should be able to do that in gnome-screensaver-preferences
<rdos> I did, but remains well
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<rdos> for users no scrensaver, But mythtv not working
<DaveMorris> http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/archive/o_t/t_6683/mythfrontend_fade_to_black_screensaver_issues_in_0.20.2.html
<DaveMorris> rdos: tgm4883_laptop ^^
<rdos> :-z
<rdos> Clear some time screensaver Clear , but the screen is still black
<DaveMorris> rdos: whats that in Spanish? ^^
<rdos> el salvapantallas está desactivado en gnome, pero sigue funcionando con Mythtv
<rdos> todos los usuarios sin salvapantallas, menos mythtv+
<DaveMorris> rdos: I have to go now, and my Mexican friend hasn't got back to me with an understandable translation. I'll pop back in once I get home to see if you've got an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest38> hi everyone
<MythbuntuGuest38> anyone alive here?
<MythbuntuGuest38> :)
<temba> hi
<temba> in next linux-magazin is a big report about ubuntu-mythtv :D
<temba> sorry, linux-user mean
<MythbuntuGuest34> Hello I'm looking for help getting a genpix 8psk-v2.0 working with mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest34> Can anyone direct me?
<DaveMorris> temba: that sounds good, when is it out?
<rakker> Hi, Does anyone know if the uk mirrors for Weekly trunk are being updated ?
<DaveMorris> rakker: poke Daviey as he is the uk mirror admin
<DaveMorris> $poke Daviey
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, i think that page needs updated
<tgm4883_laptop> DaveMorris, mythbot has been cremated
<DaveMorris> how come?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik
<tgm4883_laptop> it died
<tgm4883_laptop> and therethinker hasn't been around
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe i'll stick a bot on one of my slave backends
<tgm4883_laptop> he was handy to have around
<rakker> well i havent gotten any updates for weekly trunk for about 3 weeks
<tgm4883_laptop> rakker, switch to US mirror
<rakker> I dont have access to US mirrors
<tgm4883_laptop> why not?
<rakker> http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ -> 403 Forbidden
<rhpot1991> anyone use mythflix?
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, nope, wish there was a mythbbflix though
<rakker> geo based access to that url maybe ?
<tgm4883_laptop> rakker, shouldnt be
<rhpot1991> home block buster?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, mythflix is the netflix module right?
<rakker> tgm4883, i've tried from different locations, same error
<rhpot1991> ya
<tgm4883_laptop> rakker, checking on it
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, yea, i have blockbuster
<rakker> oki, tnx
<rhpot1991> I'm messing with it now, some of the functionality doesn't seem to be working, I'm wondering if it should or if its old compared to the netflix site
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, it should be updated, it's an official plugin right?
<rhpot1991> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> so it should be updated
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't use it, but you may want to ask the mythtv-plugin team or head on over and ask in #mythtv-users
<rakker> tgm4883_laptop,  exact error is : You don't have permission to access /mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ on this server.
<tgm4883_laptop> rakker, yes, i see that
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm having the same issues
<tgm4883_laptop> unfortunatly, superm1 is not around
<rakker> ok
<rhpot1991> superm1: you wouldn't happen to use mythflix would you?
<superm1> rhpot1991, No can't say i do
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: how about you?
<rhpot1991> I'm looking for some support that it actually works before I waste all my time
<rhpot1991> superm1: I am convinced mythflix isn't working, I think I see patches that need to be applied
<rhpot1991> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/14388
<rhpot1991> http://cvs.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3891
<rhpot1991> if I knew where to go from there I would, but sadly I don't
<superm1> well those are against trunk
<superm1> so... that's iffy if they would work correctly on -fixes
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I got the links from the mailing list
<rhpot1991> those are the problems that I am having
<rhpot1991> whats the best approach from here, apt-get the source and try to modify it myself?
<superm1> rhpot1991, well the cleanest approach yes
<superm1> apt-get source, patch it
<superm1> try it
<superm1> and then see if that works for you.
<rhpot1991> patch isn't that big, so I can poke at the code myself and see if it matches up
<rhpot1991> should I remove mythtv-plugins before I compile it?
<rhpot1991> seems like a good idea
<superm1> well you are compiling with debuild right?
<superm1> or pbuilder
<superm1> etc
<rhpot1991> make install
<rhpot1991> unless you want to tell me to do so otherwise
<rhpot1991> only way I've done compiles before
<rhpot1991> !debuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debuild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1> !pbuilder | rhpot1991
<ubotu> rhpot1991: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<superm1> rhpot1991, but in this case
<superm1> if you grab devscripts
<superm1> and apt-get build dep mythplugins
<superm1> then you can use debuild to build the debs
<superm1> rather than needing to sputter files across your filesystem without keeping track of where they go
<rhpot1991_> superm1: managed to lock my screen, did you respond to me?
<rhpot1991_> gonna go eat, I'll check back in a bit
<superm1> yeah i did
<superm1> <superm1> rhpot1991, but in this case
<superm1> <superm1> if you grab devscripts
<superm1> <superm1> and apt-get build dep mythplugins
<superm1> <superm1> then you can use debuild to build the debs
<superm1> <superm1> rather than needing to sputter files across your filesystem without keeping track of where they go
<MythbuntuGuest36> Hey everyone, I've just installed Mythbuntu for standalone and am just connecting in on VNC after restart everything is scrambled, Looks like it would if i had the wrong res but it's coming through the VNC anything i can do?
<MythbuntuGuest36> And it was working fine on the screen i was using during the install..
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest36, where is it the wrong res?
<superm1> on the tv it looks like this?
<superm1> or on vnc
<MythbuntuGuest36> On the normal VGA screen it looked fine during install, I rebooted and moved it pluged it in without screen and then connected on VNC and everything is tearing across the screen
<superm1> so tearing like the picture tears when active?
<superm1> or all corrupt
<MythbuntuGuest36> It looks exactly like the problem when you set a res that is too high for a monitor, I can hit enter and log in and it will go to the desktop but everything is still teared
<superm1> well nvidia or ati card?
<superm1> or something else?
<MythbuntuGuest36> It's really old card
<superm1> okay well open up mcc in vnc then
<MythbuntuGuest36> Built in 4mb or something
<superm1> and choose the drivers tab
<MythbuntuGuest36> I can't see it
<superm1> you cant in vnc even?
<MythbuntuGuest36> I'm on the vnc and it's torn
<MythbuntuGuest36> Do you know where the VNC conf file is so i can try set the res to 1024x in there?
<superm1> well you can modify your xorg.conf
<superm1> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest36> Okay i have it open
<superm1> there is a line listing resolutions in there that you can modify
<MythbuntuGuest36> Nope i can't see it, http://pastebin.com/d33cbf0e9
<MythbuntuGuest36> That's my config file
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> try typing xrandr
<superm1> and see if you can switch to another res in it
<MythbuntuGuest36> Can't open display, (ON SSH)
<superm1> well that makes this more troublesome
<MythbuntuGuest36> Hehe :) Yeah..
<superm1> well i've got to unfortunately run for a bit.  if you don't get it sorted out in here, make a post on the forums, and hopefully i'll get around to responding there ok?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Thanks for your help anyway :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-15
<MythbuntuGuest36> When i run Mythtvsetup it crashes X and takes me back to login any ideas why?
<free1> uh huh , yea
<MythbuntuGuest44> what it do
<MythbuntuGuest44> I got this pcmcia card
<MythbuntuGuest44> but who knows it'll work, ya mean?
<free1> what up
<free1> it's all about this card that's stressing the kid, ya dig
<free1> all these ip's posted
<MythbuntuGuest36> Anyone know why X crashes when i run mythsetup?
<free1> no I do not
<free1> It's been painful trying  to get this up and running
<free1> the mysql
<free1> all that
<free1> myth36: what kinda card you got?
<JThundley> mythweb is pretty sweet, just set it up
<JThundley> it doesn't show upcoming recordings, however
<rhpot1991> it should
<rhpot1991> are you sure you have checkboxes checked on the top there to tell it to display certain things like scheduled?
<rhpot1991> or that you actually have upcoming recordings
<JThundley> yeah, they're all checked, I have upcoming recordings
<JThundley> haha, I did a blank search:
<JThundley> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 256 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/programs.php on line 208
<JThundley> I wish it would show my videos in the dirs that they're sorted into
<JThundley> it's kind of useless to have a flat view when I have TV shows in directories with the same name
<MythbuntuGuest45> hey, is anyone on?
<MythbuntuGuest45> well... listening actually
<MythbuntuGuest45> My audio is coming out really quiet (even with everything turned all the way up in alsamixer) and because there is also electronic noise, it becomes much more noticible because of the amount you have to turn up the volume.
<MythbuntuGuest45> I was wondering if there was a good way to amplify the sound output and then do a noise reduce to rid the electronic noise
<MythbuntuGuest45> I'm looking at audicity to potentially do this, but I don't think it can be done automatically (unless I find how to run it through terminal along with split off, process, then reattach the sound)
<MythbuntuGuest45> if anyone has any ideas to throw out, I'll be around for a while
<MythbuntuGuest45> I'm almost tempted to get a hardware amp to plug from the TV card output to the sound input, but we'll see if I can't find a software solution
<WcktKlwn> be glade your stuff works.. my tv tuner isn't linux supported and my sound card is a pain to setup
<MythbuntuGuest45> what tuner do you have?
<WcktKlwn> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600
<MythbuntuGuest45> ahh
<MythbuntuGuest45> isn't support coming though? I thought linux support was in-process
<WcktKlwn> it's been in the process for several months now
<MythbuntuGuest45> ahh, that sucks
<frink_> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<RealNitro> hi all
<sebrock> is it possible to change UID after install on mythbuntu without crashing the whole system? I need to do this to get my NFS shares to mount correctly?
<frink_> use NFS uid mapping instead
<sebrock> frink_:  sorry what is that?
<sebrock> thing is I changed the UID on my ubuntu server to make it match my Mac, (changed it to 501), now I cant mount linux-linux anymore :/
<sebrock> any link to how to set that up?
<sebrock> frink_:  any more help on that matter?
<sebrock> cant find anything helpful googleing
<sebrock> nevermind got it
<rakker> d
<tafkaz> hi. still have this odd problem here: only one channel has no audio
<tafkaz> i reinstalled ubuntu gutsy with mythtv, i rebuilt the complete database
<tafkaz> no change
<tafkaz> one channel has no audio !
<tafkaz> anyone experiencing the same ?
<tafkaz> btw its a german channel on dvb-s Kabel1
<CanadianMan> i haven't.  have you tried connecting the signal to your tv and going to the channel to see if it does indeed have sound?
<tafkaz> no becuase i have no other receiver...
<tafkaz> but i cannot imagine me being the only one recognizing this problem
<tafkaz> when the channel would have problems, i guess people would have noticed that
<CanadianMan> so you have your myth box in between you tv and cable box?
<tafkaz> no....my mythtv is my sat receiver
<tafkaz> i have a dvb-s tv-card
<CanadianMan> ah ok
<tafkaz> so i plug the dish directly to that card
<CanadianMan> cool
<tafkaz> yup ...
<tafkaz> when it worx !
<CanadianMan> so it's working but one channel?
<CanadianMan> all the other channels have sound?
<tafkaz> yes, well actually i'm not totally happy yet
<CanadianMan> because of this one channel?
<tafkaz> but yes, basically working except on that one channel
<CanadianMan> gotcha
<tafkaz> no there's other things i dont quite like yet
<CanadianMan> whats that?
<tgm4883_laptop> tafkaz, is this the one where you sent part of the file to that one guy so he could see if there is an audio track?
<tafkaz> but the worst prob actually is the one channel not havin ausio
<tafkaz> yup tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tested watching live tv outside of mythtv?
<tafkaz> not really...
<tgm4883_laptop> not really?
<tafkaz> but thats really a pain in the a***
<tgm4883_laptop> ...
<tafkaz> i will have to configure the programm i want to test it with
<tafkaz> to connect to ther right sat and everything...
<tafkaz> thats a pretty lot of work, and i dont think it would be very much worth it...
<tafkaz> as i have no audio probs on no other channel
<tgm4883_laptop> well then I can only conclude that it is a hardware problem, or a software problem.  That it is not a problem with mythtv or mythbuntu and that you should seek help in #ubuntu
<tafkaz> hm
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps you can woo laga into helping you, as he is also from germany and may have more insight
<tafkaz> oh thats a good idea
<tgm4883_laptop> although he is a pretty busy guy
<tafkaz> but he's not online right now !
<tafkaz> yeah i know
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, he doesn't frequent this channel very often
<tafkaz> i found the same problem in af orum....
<tafkaz> mybe i should post in there too
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<tafkaz> searchin...
<tafkaz> cant find it atm
<tafkaz> stored it on another machine
<tafkaz> mybe i try with finetune
<tafkaz> on that one channel
<rakker> superm1, u in ?
<superm1> momentarily
<rakker> i am having problems accessing weeklybuilds
<rakker> You don't have permission to access /mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/ on this server.
<rakker> has been like that for the last 4 weeks
<superm1> rakker, on which mirror?
<superm1> us or uk
<rakker> us
<rakker> uk don't seem to be updated
<superm1> when is the last time you tried?
<rakker> 2 mins ago
<superm1> because they were just updated last night
<superm1> on the US
<superm1> okay
<superm1> let me check a few things
<rakker> I havent seen a trunk update on uk mirror for a few weeks
<superm1> there were a lot of build failures
<superm1> for some reason trunk kept running into issues
<superm1> well the permissions all look sane.
<superm1> hm
<rakker> is it geo based blocked maybe ?
<rakker> i am from nl
<superm1> it shouldn't be
<superm1> you can't browse it with FF though
<superm1> there is no directory browsing allowed
<rakker> well i tried wget
<rakker> but that explaines then i guess
<superm1> well i'm going to try to add the trunk repo to my sources.list and see if it lets me grab the updates
<superm1> yeah works fine for me
<rakker> oki
<rakker> ill just keep using uk mirros
<superm1> 8 min ago, you've tried to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<superm1> no i mean US mirror works
<superm1> or 8 min ago you tried to just browse
<rakker> i tried wget, that is prolly the same as browse
<superm1> it is
<superm1> you need to use apt
<superm1> so you get full urls
<superm1> to the packages
<superm1> and then you can wget packages
<rakker> yes !
<rakker> The following packages will be upgraded:
<rakker>   libmyth-0.20 libmyth-perl mythtv mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master mythtv-common mythtv-database mythtv-frontend mythtv-themes mythtv-transcode-utils
<superm1> hopefully not too many build failures in the future :)
<rakker> sweet, now i can try with the new ffmpeg sync :)
<superm1> is it merged?
<rakker> i think it was about 1 week ago
<superm1> its really tempting for me to upgrade then too.....
<superm1> hehe
<rakker> thought i read it on dev list
<superm1> i don't follow the dev list that throughly
<superm1> so i'm not positive
<rakker> x264  decoding should really be better
<superm1> yeah that was my hope too
<superm1> mplayer 1.0~rc2 is awesome
<superm1> it can play everything i had trouble with
<rakker> havent tried yet
<superm1> i merged it for hardy
<superm1> and it should be backported to gutsy in the next few days
<rakker> i am hoping internal player is now good for x264
<rakker> in medibuntu repos ?
<superm1> so once all these ffmpeg projects (myth,gstreamer,xine,vlc) get it, it will be great
<superm1> it will be on normal  gutsy-backports once the backport builds
<rakker> sweet , ill try that when it hits the repos
<superm1> or its on my ppa
<superm1> i forgot i put it there
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/+archive
<rakker> Tnx :D
<superm1> have fun :)
<rakker> ill try it after new trunk build
<rhpot1991> superm1: I recall you saying you have a wii, did you get mario galaxy yet?
<superm1> rhpot1991, no not yet
<superm1> rhpot1991, is it available yet?
<rhpot1991> you should, its very very good
<superm1> i didnt even know when its release date was
<rhpot1991> yep, came out tuesday
<rhpot1991> are you in USA?
<superm1> i wish i had the time to play it right now :)
<superm1> yeah i am
<superm1> i purchased MP3 and still haven't started it
<rhpot1991> toys r us has it for $50 and you get a $25 gift card, this week
<superm1> oh shame there is no TRU near me
<rhpot1991> circuit city has it for $35 on their 6 hour black friday sale
<superm1> or CC....
<rhpot1991> gotta get your ass up early then
<superm1> BBY is my best bet
<rhpot1991> heh, those are the only deals I know of
<superm1> I might just ask for it for x-mas
<superm1> that'll give me some time to start/finish MP3 and play some guitar hero anyway :)
<rhpot1991> mp3 is good, but galaxy is amazing
<superm1> like amazing level of how much mario 64 was great when it came out?
<superm1> cuz sunshine was very meh
<rhpot1991> been getting 9.5 - 10's in the reviews
<superm1> wow
<rhpot1991> ya its much like mario 64 wow
<rhpot1991> I liked sunshine though
<rhpot1991> no idea why everyone was so down on it
<rhpot1991> guitar hero 3 for the wii?
<rhpot1991> or for something else?
<superm1> yeah for wii
<rhpot1991> might want to google around before you open it
<rhpot1991> seems the sound is mono
<superm1> yeah i opened it already and noticed that too
<rhpot1991> heh ok
<superm1> i hope that it gets fixed
<rhpot1991> dunno if they can patch it or not
<superm1> if not then i would expect them to issue new disks
<rhpot1991> might need to do a recall or something
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> its a pretty big problem in a game that centers around sound!
<rhpot1991> agreed
<superm1> but i can only put free time to so many games :)
<rhpot1991> I have the bad habit of starting games and never finishing them
<rhpot1991> or buying games and never opening them
<rhpot1991> I still have a bunch of unopened GC games
<superm1> yeah that's how MP3 is for me right now.  i bought it the day it came out
 * tgm4883 prefers the game "Developing Mythbuntu"
<superm1> and then got really busy
<tgm4883> but you got to do lots of stuff to level up :(
<superm1> haha
<superm1> laga is still doing bad in that one isn't he
<rhpot1991> wootoff today incase anyone is interested too
 * directhex plays more than he codes, and it shows \o/
<tgm4883> nah, I think he is playing coop with foxbuntu
<superm1> speaking of which: i wish they would release more guitars for GH3 so i could do a coop campaign :)
<directhex> i wish i could afford my game addiction, and that there were some non-crap games for ps3
<rhpot1991> superm1: those mythflix patches fixed some of the problems but not all, would it be better for me to combine patches so I have files to toss at someone when I know which ones to use/modify some my self?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<rhpot1991> instead of pointing at patches that I used
<rhpot1991> let me know if that makes sense to you or not
<MilhousePunkRock> The lack of working hibernation with the gutsy kernel and nvidia drivers probably effects Mythbuntu too, right?
<superm1> rhpot1991, what do you mean?
<superm1> that doesn't make sense
<superm1> you mean like make a big patch to share?
<superm1> MilhousePunkRock, likely
<rhpot1991> well I had 2 different diffs that touched the same file
<rhpot1991> like make that into one
<superm1> oh right
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah you should use dpatch-edit-patch
<superm1> and then inside the editor apply the first, apply the second
<rhpot1991> alright
<superm1> and make sure to record where you got them from
<superm1> (which changesets of trunk)
<rhpot1991> got any good link for patching? I'm kinda winging it
<rakker> latest trunk build is unable to initialize some plugins
<rakker> 2007-11-15 20:38:50.472 Unable to initialize plugin 'mythvideo'.
<rakker> that a know issue ore havent the plugins been rebuild yet ?
<MilhousePunkRock> superm1: Hmm... I assume everything that is improved in mythbuntu gets submitted upstream?
<superm1> rakker, let me see if the plugins finished building
<superm1> they should have
<superm1> rakker, egh it looks like it was missing a dependency.  i'll requeue the plugin build
<rakker> mythgallery complayes its wrong version
<superm1> yeah that's what happened
<rakker> Tnx :)
<superm1> rakker, i'm not sure how big the build line is, so it might be a few hours
<rakker> np, i just installed mplayer-rc2
<rakker> ill start playing with that
<rakker> 720P plays better
<rakker> 1080P still not fluent, but better then before
<rakker> also it seems to understand my screen better
<superm1> yeah it fixed the aspect ratio thing
<rakker> resolution wise
<superm1> which was annoying as heck before
<rakker> +1
<rakker> really sucked
<MilhousePunkRock> That was boring... I just installed a new soundcard in the to-be mythtv box... It worked right away... ;)
<rakker> superm1, do u know if DVD menus work in mplayer now ? (playing from commandline, no gui)
<superm1> rakker, haven't tried
<superm1> they very well might since libdvdnav was used during linking i think
<rakker> menus dont really seem to work yet, but playback is much better
<rhpot1991> isn't there a tuner hardware list somewhere?
<bendailey> rhpot1991: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page
<bendailey> rhpot1991: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<rhpot1991> thanks
<rhpot1991> www.woot.com
<bendailey> rhpot1991: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card
<rhpot1991> I assumed its a usb tunner, but I'm not so sure now
<rhpot1991> might just take RCA/s-video inputs
<bendailey> rhpot1991: it does look like it has a tuner
<rhpot1991> ya it has some wire there
<rhpot1991> and mentions analog
<rhpot1991> My-IPTV Anywhere allows you to deliver your home or local TV programs to anywhere in the world as long as you have broadband internet access, so you can experience your local, hometown TV programs while traveling to another city, state, or even overseas.
<bendailey> that is all software via your pc I believe
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> http://wootlinux.blogspot.com/2007/09/honestech-my-iptv.html
<rhpot1991> I was kinda hoping for a $30 tuner, but oh well
<superm1_> rakker, unfortunately there was a build problem on the plugins too.  looks like the patch needs to be adjusted yet
<superm1_> rakker, if laga doesn't get to it, i'll have to toy with it myself.
<rakker> latest trunk ?
<superm1_> rakker, yeah it was off latest trunk
<rakker> k
<MythbuntuGuest36> hi
<MythbuntuGuest36> hello?
<pdragon> might want to try the forums if no one can answer you here
<pdragon> and yes your IRC is working fine :)
<MythbuntuGuest36> fine! :)
<MythbuntuGuest36> hm..found the possible solution - but i´m not very familiar to unix/linux.
<MythbuntuGuest36> bye..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-16
<levander> Is Component TV Out just something that's very iffy with the nvidia driver?
<tritium> No, it's pretty good.
<levander> I posted a question about not being able to get it to work on nvnews.net, and all I got was some guy making a joke saying the word "Component" is forbidden on that site.
<levander> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102252
<tritium> aww
<levander> aww is sarcasm?
<tritium> No, compassion.
<tritium> As in, sorry to hear about what he said.
<levander> tritium: Lord knows I need it after fooling with this mess...
<tritium> levander: mine was as simple as "TVOutFormat" "COMPONENT" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> I also chose others, such as "TVStandard" "HD720p"
<tritium> etc.
<levander> tritium: I'm about to give up.  You'd think if the nvidia driver knew how to access the HD modes on the TV encoder on this graphics card, that it'd have printed out those modes in Xorg.0.log.
<tritium> which card?
<levander> Leadtek WinFast a6200
<levander> I know it has the modes because the manual that comes with it has a few pages about how to get them to work in Windows.
<CofWY> hi everyone, i'm doing my first attempt at setting up mythbuntu, i have an abit-m2hd mobo.  I can't see to get the mythbuntu live cd to start.  I get to the display setting where it warns me about running in low graphic mode, the display is set to 800x600 using generic vesa and it test ok...but then after I click ok, it dumps me at the console, from there what do I do?
<levander> CofWY: you can try reconfiguring X to get it to work "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<levander> do that command to try to reconfigure X
<CofWY> thank you let me try that
<tritium> Sorry, got detached from this screen session when my laptop froze.
<levander> tritium: it's a Leadtek WinFast a6200 card I'm working with.
<levander> I know it has the modes because the manual that comes with it has a few pages about how to get them to work in Windows.
<tritium> levander: ah, okay.
 * tritium has a 6150 on-board
<MythbuntuGuest09> hi... anyone there?
<JThundley> we're all bots I'm afraid
<MythbuntuGuest09> if bots can answer install questions, i'm a bot-lover.
<JThundley> input question here
 * JThundley moves his arms like a machine
<MythbuntuGuest09> i am having trouble with an install... i'm a novice with mythtv.  when i opt for watch TV, i get a blank screen.  i have a video card that has both a VGA and an s-video out, and at this point, i'm just running the vga to my monitor.
<MythbuntuGuest09> the guide is there, so that part is totally fine.
<JThundley> if you get a picture otherwise, the mythtv menu for example, your graphics card is working fine
<JThundley> a blank picture when you watch tv means your tv tuner is jacked up
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok... now a question on connectivity...
<MythbuntuGuest09> can i run my co-ax from the wall to my tv, in order to not have to bother dealing with the connection from my PC to my TV?  Or must I run from the wall to my card, and watch TV off the video card?
<JThundley> lol, yes, you have to do that. think about it
<JThundley> if you run the tv cable from the wall to the TV, the computer can't see any tv shows
<JThundley> how will it record them?
<MythbuntuGuest09> well i would run the tv to the PC.
<JThundley> that would get the computer showing up on the TV
<JThundley> so you could watch movies that you download
<JThundley> but you can't record tv shows without the cable going to the computer
<MythbuntuGuest09> well i was thinking wall -> tv -> computer (so the cable would go via tv to PC)
<MythbuntuGuest09> but ok fine let's go with your scenario.  so i go wall -> computer -> TV.
<JThundley> your tv has cable out?
<JThundley> right, that's normal, that's what I've done
<MythbuntuGuest09> oh... ok i'll copy you.
<MythbuntuGuest09> so you're saying that blank screen means that i likely incorrectly specified my tuner input?
<JThundley> or something else is wrong with it
<MythbuntuGuest09> i guess then i should take a look at those settings... i'm going to try that...
<JThundley> are you sure your tuner is working?
<MythbuntuGuest09> how would i know if the tuner is working?
<JThundley> you can test your tuner by running mplayer /dev/video0
<JThundley> hah, it's like I read your mind
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok i'll try that !  ...
<JThundley> any luck?
<MythbuntuGuest09> nope. so the mplayer trick works fine (i can see tv), but i still get the blank screen from the watch tv menu option.
<JThundley> well that's a good thing, it means at least your tuner is working right
<MythbuntuGuest09> (i'm curious why you are volunteering to answer these questions -- it seems pretty altruistic to me.)
<MythbuntuGuest09> i am going to take a peak at my input device options... brb
<JThundley> well I guess I am
<JThundley> that's what I was going to suggest, start messing with all the settings :)
<MythbuntuGuest09> hmmm so my capture card was incorrectly set to composite 1 instead of tuner 1.
<MythbuntuGuest09> but after fixing that, i still have the same problem.
<JThundley> well since you have /dev/video0 working, you should have the same settings as me
<JThundley> let's make sure that your tuner settings are right
<JThundley> I think all you have to do is tell it that tuner1 = /dev/video0
<MythbuntuGuest09> yeah, in the input connections section, that is actually exactly what it says... i'm double-checking this...
<MythbuntuGuest09> that all looks okay.  could it possibly be a video card issue?  maybe when it tries to do tv on the whole screen it's too much to handle, whereas the mplayer window is just fine?
<JThundley> I think mythtv uses stuff similar to mplayer
<JThundley> you can easily test this with mplayer though
<MythbuntuGuest09> any other ideas?
<JThundley> check this out....
<JThundley> r i in xv x11 gl ; do mplayer -vo "$i" -fs /dev/video0 ; done
<JThundley> for i in...
<JThundley> run that, it'll mplayer your tuner 3 times with 3 different video output modes
<MythbuntuGuest09> that seems to be working fine...
<MythbuntuGuest09> although the 3rd resolution led to very choppy video
<MythbuntuGuest09> unwatchably choppy
<JThundley> yeah, we don't use gl though, don't worry about it
<JThundley> xv is the one we use
<MythbuntuGuest09> hmmm, i don't know what i should have under capture card setup / card type
<MythbuntuGuest09> analog v4L for my haupt pvr-150?
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok i see -- mpeg2... maybe that'll fix it... trying...
<MythbuntuGuest09> yep, that did it... cool!!!! thanks for your help!
<JThundley> theeeeere ya go
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok i do have another question though.  i can see tv on my monitor (via VGA), but i still can't get the TV output back to my TV.  I have a video card that has s-video and vga output.  the s-vido one is the one i'm using, but i can't see any signal...
<JThundley> you're in luck again, that's my setup
<JThundley> the mythtv install was a little wonky detecting my TV
<JThundley> so you can do what I did and just throw a new xorg config in there
<JThundley> or use that mythbuntu control center thing to detect it, if it works it's easy to use
<MythbuntuGuest09> the control center needs to detect my tv?  will this require me removing the vga connector that currently is plugged into my monitor?
<MythbuntuGuest09> i've never even heard of xorg.  i'lll try the control center first.
<JThundley> the control center can do it all for you
<JThundley> xorg is the X window system, the program that gives you graphics and windows and a cursor and stuff
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok i haven't yet found where to deal with this from within the control center... still looking...
<JThundley> you know what, I don't think it's in there
<JThundley> I thought it was
<JThundley> are you using an nvidia graphics card?
<MythbuntuGuest09> not sure.  what's the way to determine that?
<JThundley> lspci | grep -i nv
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok it is nvidia
<MythbuntuGuest09> GeForce4 mx 420
<JThundley> ok, good
<JThundley> do me a favor and do this one too: lsmod | grep nvidia
<MythbuntuGuest09> nothing with nvidia can be grepped -- lemme browse the lsmod output..
<JThundley> if it didn't return anything, you don't have the module loaded
<JThundley> so go enable it first, it can be done in the mythbuntu command center
<JThundley> in manage proprietary drivers
<MythbuntuGuest09> ok ... doing
<MythbuntuGuest09> well, i haven't finished yet, but i'm hopeful.  sadly i have to go to bed, but thanks again for your help.  i really appreciate it.
<MythbuntuGuest09> tttyl
<JThundley> sure thing dude
<stevetv> hi :)
<stevetv> im having troubles with motion artifacts when watching live tv.. its very annoying
<stevetv> and recordings
<stevetv> but i dont have the problems using mplayer to watch videos... im guessing my problems are settings related in mythtv .. but ive tried so many combinations of settings im becoming frustrated
<stevetv> using bob helps.. but also causes the image to become blurred.. which isnt suitable
<stevetv> well.. ill keep playing :)
<bjweeks> I'm running the trunk builds repo and the mythtv package is over a month old and it says there is no update. any way to fix this?
<directhex|bsp> hmm @ http://psubuntu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1427
<directhex|bsp> wonder if colin read my article
<cferriby> hello
<cferriby> is any one here???
<samson--> i'm here!
<samson--> up! im up!
<MythbuntuGuest92> hello
<samson--> hello
<MythbuntuGuest68> I have an older WinTV 878 card that Mythbuntu seems to detect alright. Problem is, when I try to "watch live tv" I get a black screen for a few seconds then back to the menu. I watched the output of running "mythtv" from the CLI and it says something about not being able to connect to the socket. Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest68> I'm guessing this means it can't talk to the card properly but I'm not sure where to go from here.
<Balachmar> Hi, mythfilldatabase is complaining about not getting to the url for the program information, but the computer has a internet connection and the webpage does exist and is accessible through firefox
<bendailey> Balachmar: proxy?
<Balachmar> bendailey: no, not that I know of
<bendailey> do you have wget installed?
<Balachmar> funny thing is, that urllib.urlopen(url) doesn't work with that url, eventhough I am able to open it in firefox
<Balachmar> well, it is a python script
<Balachmar> and previously it worked...
<Balachmar> wget doesn't work on that url either!
<Balachmar> strange... maybe they started blocking automatic downloading... ???
<directhex> probably. what's the url?
<Balachmar> http://www.tvgids.nl/zoeken/?trefwoord=Titel+of+trefwoord&interval=0&timeslot=&station=114&periode=5&genre=&order=0
<directhex> it may well be anti-screen-scraping stuff on their server
<bendailey> Balachmar: sorry that you were using the default mythfilldatabase program
<Balachmar> bendailey: the default doesn't support epg in the netherlands
<bendailey> Balachmar: yep understand and was thoughtful enough to ask where you were
<Balachmar> ??
<samson--> MythbuntuGuest68: have you tried a 'cat /dev/<video device> > /tmp/outputfile.mpg' for a few seconds and then 'mplayer /tmp/outputfile.mpg' to see if your tuner works without mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest68> Samson, no I haven't tried that. I will asap. Thanks for the info.
<Sjors> hi, i'm having trouble connecting from a new frontend system to an existing system (FE+BE). I can connect with mysql (mysql -u mythtv -h 192.168.2.11 -p mythtv, where 192.168.2.11 is the IP address of my backend system). The problem is that mythfrontend says it cannot connect to the master backend, which is set to 192.168.2.11. Any ideas where to look?
<Ava-> guys when I use the default packages for ubuntu fiesty, when I play a dvd or xvid it isn't passing focus for my remote
<Ava-> I have to switch to internal player to get it to work
<Ava-> I am using the ubuntu frontend.
<MythbuntuGuest55> is grub included? dual boot?
<pdragon> grub is the bootloader, yes
<MythbuntuGuest55> thanks
<williammanda> Did the nvidia driver - pink screen issue get resolved?
<MythbuntuGuest60> good morning
<MythbuntuGuest60> to switch the TV channels i normaly should be able to do this by using the arrow keys? or not?
<MythbuntuGuest60> in the program guide  i also can select the channels, but can´t make them active by pressing enter.
<MythbuntuGuest60> got 2 analogue TV cards (PCI) working - but there is still the switching problem.
<MythbuntuGuest60> bye
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-17
<MythbuntuGuest53> did anybody else's mythvideo got broke by the trunk build?
<Aval0n> guys what's the command to make mplayer play dvds in the player settings?
<Toxicity999> anyone know if the mythplugins suite are being generated in the weekly unstable builds anytime soon? Still old mythplugins in the repo, so tons of version mismatch error calls.
<rhpot1991> which plugins are you having a problem with?
<rhpot1991> versions should be the same, 0.20.2 I think
<dattas> I updated to the newest trunk version of mythbuntu and now i cannot get into mythvideos... can anybody help?
<Toxicity999> rhpot1991 Like I said, unstable weekly builds,
<Toxicity999> dattas Unstable too?
<dattas> yes
<dattas> crashed once or twice
<dattas> weirdest thing ever
<Toxicity999> Same, the plugins aren't uploaded yet for unstable.
<dattas> i don't think mythtv has ever crashed since
<dattas> er before that
<Toxicity999> if you look at the output in a terminal you'll see the plugins all fail to load
<Toxicity999> and some things will pop up a version inconsistancy warning in myth
<dattas> i have seen that version inconsistancy as well
<dattas> oh wow yeah, unable to initialize plugin... and all of them are there...
<Toxicity999> Yea, then it's nothing to fear... when whoever maintains the unstable repo updates the plugin packages it'll work fine again.
<Toxicity999> you just can basically only watch Tv 'till then =/
<dattas> is there an eta?
<Toxicity999> No clue
<Toxicity999> I was just asking
<dattas> dang...
<dattas> wanted to watch some survive and some totally rad show
<Toxicity999> the rest of the packages were updated... last night I think it might have been. And plugins isn't a complex build, so I don't know if it just was forgotten or something's going on.
<dattas> it is not anything with the mythplugins... i re-compliled them all and i still get the same error
<dattas> it must be the main package
<Toxicity999> well
<Toxicity999> you're compiling against the old mythlib still
<Toxicity999> the versions need to match perfectly, or it doesn't run it.
<dattas> oh? i thought it said it was updating libmyth...
<Toxicity999> mines up to date... eh... *shrug*
<Toxicity999> plus you probably installed to /usr/local (the default)
<Toxicity999> where the packages float in /usr
<Toxicity999> best to just wait it out, compiling over it will just possibly make more inconsistencies.
<Toxicity999> On the site it calls it automated... so with this long of a gapping.. I think there must be a problem no ones seen yet.
<dattas> i think i might just svn it and see if i can get it to work... i don't like to wait and if i screw it up, i can always just redownload the new trunk build from the automation
<dattas> i hate waiting... lol
<Toxicity999> Likewise, I'd do the same if kde-devel weren't broken in ubuntu hardy
<Toxicity999> I used to do that anyway
<Toxicity999> I just got lazy.
<Toxicity999> well there's a section of the bugboards for svn trunk builds.
<dattas> why you not using gutsy?
<Toxicity999> I always test for ubuntu.
<dattas> ah
<Toxicity999> Alright wrote up a quick report.
<dattas> where should mythtv be installed to for ubuntu?
<Toxicity999> well the packages install to /usr but by default compiling installs to /usr/local
<dattas> ah
<Toxicity999> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/+bug/163264
<Toxicity999> Someone should see that soon through alerts and such.
<dattas> yup
<dattas> in the meantime i am compliling it to /usr :D
<dattas> now i just gotta decide if i wanna play GH3 or AC :D
<Toxicity999> Lol.
<Toxicity999> Firing up miro to kill some time myself *yawn*
<dattas> lol i would be doing that except mine is compliling
<MythbuntuGuest43> Anyone ever seen the following when trying to watch TV: RemoteEncoder::0penControlSocket(): Connection timed out.
<rsriverrat> hello people
<rsriverrat> anyone up tonight that might beable to help me out for a sec?
<rsriverrat> >	can anyone provide the ./configure settings for an svn build i need to do please?
<rsriverrat> can anyone provide the ./configure settings for an svn build i need to do please?
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea if transcoding works on backends when the files are located on another backend, my systems seem to fail when that is the case
<MythbuntuGuest85> hello... anyone here care to answer an install question about display configurations?
<Wy|laptop> Sure, what sort?
<MythbuntuGuest85> ok, cool... here's my issue.
<MythbuntuGuest85> i have an nvidia gforce4, with s-video out.  i've enabled the proprietary driver that comes with mythbuntu.  i would like a mirror display setting so that i can always plug in a monitor to change settings, etc.  but i also want the main display to be my s-video-attached TV.  there seems to be no way to do this.  what do you recommend instead?
<Aval0n> what's the best app for playing dvd's from mythtv?
<Aval0n> the internal player gets the languages wrong all the time, and mplayer doesn't have dvd menus...
<toorima> xine is popular
<Aval0n> excellent
<Aval0n> do you happen to know the package name?
<toorima> gxine i think
<toorima> sudo apt-get install gxine
<Aval0n> cool thanks
<toorima> np
<Aval0n> I guess that means more lircrc stuff to setup
<Aval0n> *sigh*
<toorima> xine is normaly in the lircrc already
<Wy|laptop> Mythbuntu-guest: use the nvidia display utility
<Wy|laptop> Avalon: I just use mplayer.. it does too have dvd menus
<Wy|laptop> Also, you should be able to activate xine in mythbuntu from a single button-press
<Wy|laptop> in mythcontrolcenter
<rsriverrat> hey since there are some people talking now i have a ?
<Aval0n> mythcontrolcenter?
<Aval0n> never heard of it
<Wy|laptop> Aval0n: Are you using Mythbuntu?
<Aval0n> no
<Aval0n> feisty
<Wy|laptop> :P
 * Wy|laptop points at /topic
<Aval0n> :)
<Aval0n> heheeh sorry
<rsriverrat> does anyone know the proper ./configure settings for mythbuntu when compiling from svn
<Wy|laptop> er .. what part of mythbuntu are you compiling, rsriverrat?
<rsriverrat> mythtv trunk
<rsriverrat> and/or.20- fixes
<Wy|laptop> Aval0n: check out mythbuntu, then. it's a gutsy based myth-centric distro
<Wy|laptop> rsriverrat: not sure. Shouldn't it be system specific?
<Wy|laptop> I mean, specific to your system settings
<rsriverrat> well what i actually need is the install prefix, for example knoppmyth is /usr
<Wy|laptop> why aren't you making debs?
<rsriverrat> to be honest, all ive ever done is compile from svn and then a make and make install, ive obly used fedora and knoppmyth
<rsriverrat> new to mythbuntu
<Wy|laptop> Ah, that's why.
<Wy|laptop> The 'debian' way is to make a package, then install the package
<rsriverrat> ohhhh k.... is that hard?
<Wy|laptop> instead of compiling from source and make install
<Wy|laptop> nope.
<rsriverrat> i can use my patched source to make the .deb?
<Wy|laptop> read http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<rsriverrat> i will have a read of that tomorrow, thanks
<Wy|laptop> Yeah, that way if you upgrade your package in the future, it doesn't leave crap all over the place
<rsriverrat> i noticed when i tried compiling and installing svn tonight that mythbackend was never upgraded, even after reboot, so something is awry
<Wy|laptop> =)
<rsriverrat> i am sure making debs will still require a location to install too
<rsriverrat> or will it not?
<Wy|laptop> iirc, it should use the same parameters as the package you're building from
<Aval0n> xine -pfhq --no-splash dvd:/
<Aval0n> is that right?
<Aval0n> cause it's not launching my dvd
<Wy|laptop> Why are you fscing with the svn packages, anyways, rs?
<Wy|laptop> Avalon: dvd:// ?
<Wy|laptop> oops, my bad
<Wy|laptop> Avalon: do you have libdvdcss2?
<rsriverrat> there are certain patches i have to apply to allow true dvb sat scanning
<rsriverrat> 5 diffs changing about 10 files total
<Wy|laptop> rsriverrat: and you're sure they're not in myth already?
<rsriverrat> i know for a fact
<Aval0n> yeah I do
<Aval0n> i've been playing dvd's with mplayer and mythtv internal
<Wy|laptop> aval0n: what happens if you just launch xine and then select dvd manually? does it work?
<Wy|laptop> rs: did you submit the bug into launchpad as well?
<Wy|laptop> for the future, I mean
<rsriverrat> i have the procedure down to a science, ive even made a script to automate it
<rsriverrat> well its not a bug i have really
<Wy|laptop> sure, but woulnd't it be better to move it into the base package so that you can stop needing to do that?
<Wy|laptop> and help out others?
<Aval0n> I don't have kb/mouse hooked up to this thing
<Aval0n> so it's hard to test stuff like that
<Wy|laptop> aval0n: heh, I have a little usb keyboard for just that reason
<toorima> m2
<rsriverrat> well what i am doing isnt exactly 100% legal, it is but it isnt, its kinda a gray area
<toorima> Aval0n: vnc?
<Wy|laptop> rs: *grin* and libdvdcss2 is?
<rsriverrat> i want to watch nasa on a dish net satellite, its a free channel, however myth doesnt scan north american sats unless it has these patches
<rsriverrat> well ok point well taken
<Wy|laptop> rs: *laugh* I know I'm being silly, but you'd think that for nasaTV, it'd be easier to point mythstream to the nasa webpage
<rsriverrat> technically the patches are legal, its the *other* software that makes it illegal
<Wy|laptop> eh?
<Aval0n> now I have this big grey box playing over the DVD
<Aval0n> xine settings
<Aval0n> lol
<Aval0n> does that always pop up?
<rsriverrat> in either case i have to rebuild mythtv and install my new patched version of mythtv
<Aval0n> is svn a lot better than .20.2?
<rsriverrat> Wy: are u familiar with dvb sat cards at all
<Wy|laptop> rs: not really
<rsriverrat> ok, well u can get dish programming with *other* software
<Wy|laptop> avalon: odd. what are you using for vid drivers? Like I said, we'r emostly on mythbuntu here
<Wy|laptop> and xine / mplayer are a LOT better on mythbuntu vs feisty
<rsriverrat> the patched mythtv just allows u to scan dish network sats is all
<rsriverrat> in the past with either fedora or knoppmyth after i patched myth i would run
<rsriverrat> sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-dvb --enable-xvmc --enable-proc-opt --enable-xvmc
<Aval0n> nvidia drivers
<Wy|laptop> open source or nvidia ones?
<Aval0n> you have enable xvmc twice :)
<Aval0n> the glx drivers
<rsriverrat> scratch the sudo part, thats from my current script
<Aval0n> it's gone now after i've rebooted myth
<Aval0n> I see the mouse cursor for a second or two though lol
<Wy|laptop> aval0n: odd. does it work now?
<Aval0n> yes
<Aval0n> but oddly it looks interlaced
<Wy|laptop> hrm. you're doing video-out?
<Wy|laptop> I output to a projector, so ...
<Aval0n> hdmi out
<Wy|laptop> =)
<Wy|laptop> Aval0n: nice. dvi > hdmi adapter?
<Aval0n> no just hdmi
<Aval0n> and it carries my audio to the TV
<Wy|laptop> nice.
<Aval0n> :)
<Wy|laptop> what card?
<Aval0n> 7300gs
<Wy|laptop> heh. I have one in mine right now, didn't know that it had a HDMI out version
<Aval0n> wow xine is like doign english and not french!
<Aval0n> lol
<Aval0n> mti makes the one with hdmi out
<Wy|laptop> I have a HD2400 that isn't in that machine that does hdmi
<Aval0n> does xine have a skip to root menu option?
<Aval0n> cool
<Wy|laptop> avalon: no, but you can hit fast forward a few times
<Wy|laptop> iirc
<Aval0n> hmm ok
<Aval0n> the interlacing is weirding me out
<Wy|laptop> hrm.
<Wy|laptop> try using the deinterlacing flag
<rsriverrat> i just did a sudo apt-get source mythtv, and i think i found what i was looking for
<Wy|laptop> rs: *grin*
<rsriverrat> settings.pro says the install prefix is /usr/local
<rsriverrat> instead of /usr
<Aval0n> hmmm so mplayer does dvd menus?
<Aval0n> it wasn't for me
<Wy|laptop> Aval0n: yeah, I'm using the default one here
<Wy|laptop> rs: makes sense.
<Wy|laptop> too lazy to change things if it works
<rsriverrat> by doing that last command that got me the mythbuntu mythtv source correct?
<Wy|laptop> I used to use xine, though,b ecause mplayer didn't when I was using gentoo for my myth box
<Wy|laptop> rs: yeah
<Aval0n> what is your command string for mplayer wy?
<rsriverrat> ok cool i'll give it a shot, will you be on tomorrow night? if so i'll let you know how it goes
<Wy|laptop> avalon: I'd have to go downstairs to check the htpc
<Wy|laptop> but remember I am using a newer version of mplayer
<Wy|laptop> rs: someone will be.
<Wy|laptop> Odds are I will be on, but idle :P
<rsriverrat> Wyl: thanks for the tips, if i can get this to build and install correctly i will give making debs a go, i love linux but sometimes old school works too
<rsriverrat> now if i can get the mythmusic deps figured out i'll be good to go
<rsriverrat> libmad and libid3tag are required, of which i have both
<MythbuntuGuest55> can anyone tell me what I should have my dvd rom listed under in /media?  Trying to add a dvd post-installation...
<Sjors> hi, i'm having trouble connecting from a new frontend system to an existing system (FE+BE). I can connect with mysql (mysql -u mythtv -h 192.168.2.11 -p mythtv, where 192.168.2.11 is the IP address of my backend system). The problem is that mythfrontend says it cannot connect to the master backend, which is set to 192.168.2.11. Any ideas where to look?
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> I did an update and restarted my computer....
<williammanda> I'm getting a different desktop....
<williammanda> weird
<williammanda> i have a panel with a star
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> After an update....I have the Xfce desktop
<williammanda> can anyone help me to get back to gnome?
<troy_s> williammanda: What is your logon manager?
<williammanda> I auto login....not sure
<williammanda> anyone else?
<Aval0n> anyone know where the deinterlacing options are in trunk?
<rakker> setup -> tv -> playback ?
<Aval0n> nope
<Aval0n> used to be there
<Aval0n> not anymore
<rakker> o
<rakker> then i dont know :)
<Aval0n> hehe thnx anyway
<beavis_> Aval0n, they're where you see something like CPU++
<beavis_> Aval0n, for every resolution you can now provide different deinterlacers
<CanadianMan> after installing mythbuntu i'm getting a error 22 after i reboot
<CanadianMan> after it says loading grub. . . .
<williammanda> hey gugs
<williammanda> what do i need to install mythtv on 64 bit?
<williammanda> mythtv control center does'n't work
<tgm4883_laptop> williammanda, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> this is on a desktop install?
<williammanda> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> williammanda, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590475
<tgm4883_laptop> theres a small bug in MCC for 64-bit that is fixed here
<williammanda> ty
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<MythbuntuGuest90> hello
<MythbuntuGuest90> anybody around?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest90, ask your question
<MythbuntuGuest90> whoops, started shopping around and didn't notice you responded
<MythbuntuGuest90> anyway, I've got tiny fonts. DPI is 38x46. Don't know how to enlarge them
<MythbuntuGuest90> tried using the mythbuntu settings, those that I could read
<MythbuntuGuest90> tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and addint Option "DPI" "96x96"
<MythbuntuGuest90> restarted the xserver and saw no change
<JThundley> my fonts were too small too, I changed them all through the gui though
<JThundley> mythtv fonts in mythtv's setup menus and application fonts in xfce control center dealie
<MythbuntuGuest90> yeah, the setup menu didn't seem to work, although maybe I just couldn't see what I was changing
<MythbuntuGuest90> xfce control center I couldn't see anything at all
<MythbuntuGuest90> I'll try hooking up another monitor, maybe that will help
<JThundley> it's in there, poke around
<JThundley> definately hook up a monitor so you can read the text :)
<JThundley> I'm running a 1024x768 resolution on a normal TV and I have everything readable
<Aval0n> torg you around?
<Lazarus> hi there, im trying to make a little diagram of what id need to setup a mythtv box
<Lazarus> how exactly did some of you do it
<Lazarus> did you need a coaxial/usb converter?
<NeoFax> Lazarus: What hardware do u currently have?
<Lazarus> well, i have a pinnacle coaxial/usb converter
<Lazarus> and an old box
<Lazarus> from year 2000 or so
<Lazarus> like 400 mhz processor
<Lazarus> 128 mb ram
<NeoFax> Do u have a TV Card?  Also, what r u planning to do with it?
<Lazarus> probably 16-32 mb video card
<NeoFax> With those specs, I don't think Myth will work for u
<Lazarus> NeoFax: just implement a cop out of tivo
<NeoFax> Not a video card, but a TV card
<NeoFax> OK, for Myth to work you will ned a TV card.  I recommend a Hauppauge PVR-500 as it has a mpeg decoder built on the board
<Lazarus> NeoFax: what do you mean by tv card
<NeoFax> U will also need at least a 800Mhz CPU, 1GB of RAM and 80GB of Hard Drive space
<Lazarus> NeoFax: ah, i see
<Lazarus> NeoFax: thats the bare minimum?
<NeoFax> A TV Card is exactly that.  It turns a TV signal into 1's and 0s
<NeoFax> No, but that is a fairly decent system for a PVR-500 system.  Unless you want to use it as dual purpose like I do
<Lazarus> NeoFax: im very cheap, i wouldnt waste good hardware
<Lazarus> i have a coaxial to usb
<Lazarus> so i guess thats what youre referring to
<NeoFax> That hardware you have is designed for hooking a camcorder to a computer and downloading the video from it.  With a 400Mhz system you will get choppy video as it will have to drop frames to keep up with the camcorder.
<Lazarus> NeoFax: no, its not
<Lazarus> its for watching cable tv on your computer
<Lazarus> i got it from my dad
<NeoFax> The best bet for that 400Mhz system would be to install IPCop on it and turn it into a firewall or install a server type linux system on it and turn it into a media server/file server
<Lazarus> comes with a little remote
<Lazarus> NeoFax: would Mythbuntu run?
<NeoFax> Yes, just slow
<NeoFax> only in the TV part
<NeoFax> As that is where the CPU is being taxed
<Lazarus> NeoFax: yeah
<Lazarus> NeoFax: i could probably get away with using something even lighter than xfce like icewm or fluxbox
<NeoFax> XFCE is fine and light enough.  However, if that Pinnacle does not have a built-in decoder/encoder the CPU will have to do this.  Go to Mythtv.org to see the min specs they recommend
<Lazarus> NeoFax: alright
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-18
<solarbaby> Anyone have any recommendations on a inexepensive TV out card that'll work on a small form factor?
<tgm4883> solarbaby, pvr-150
<tgm4883> low profile
<Tar1> tv-out, tgm4883
<Tar1> I've got a passively-cooled geforce 6200 which works nicely
<Wy|laptop> 2400HD here
<CanadianMan> after installing mythbuntu i get an error 22 after it tries to load grub.  I rebooted into the livecd and have reinstalled grub but it still doesn't work.
<CanadianMan> oddly enough though if i boot up with the livecd and choose load from hard disk it does indeed boot into my install
<CanadianMan> does anyone know whats going on?
<solarbaby> superm1: which tv out card would you recommend for a small form factor?
<levander> Could someone who's running TVOutFormat COMPONENT and TVStandard HD480i tell me what their desktop resolution is?
<rhpot1991> I don't think it really matters, "1024x768"      "800x600"       "720x400"       "640x480"
<rhpot1991> are the modes that mine runs at, though doing things with the desktop, the smaller the more readable
<levander> rhpot1991: Are you using COMPONENT output?
<rhpot1991> I believe that mythtv will scale across all of them
<levander> rhpot1991: And HD480i?
<rhpot1991> component on one, composite on the other
<levander> rhpot1991: I'm more worried about getting X setup for COMPONENT out than myth right now.
<rhpot1991> is 480i even HD
<levander> rhpot1991: I don't consider it HD, but that's what nVidia calls that mode.
<levander> rhpot1991: They call it that in their X configuration options.
<rhpot1991> let me pasetbin this
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44981/
<rhpot1991> thats my xorg config that uses component and 480i
<levander> rhpot1991: yeah, that's what I'm looking for
<levander> rhpot1991: And all those modes you listed above are available to you?
<rhpot1991> obviously ignore the stuff thats commented out
<levander> rhpot1991: You said you had two computers, one running component out and the other running composite out?  That xorg.conf is the one for the component out?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> Option"TvOutFormat""Component"
<rhpot1991> Option"TVStandard""HD480i"
<levander> rhpot1991: yeah, saw that, wanted to make sure
<rhpot1991> I use nx to access the box remotely too
<rhpot1991> so thats what I use the other settings for
<levander> rhpot1991: And, all those resolutions you listed above in the channel here are available to you when you go to a desktop?
<rhpot1991> I generally throw it to 640x480 if I'm looking on the tv screen
<rhpot1991> I use the automagic frontend login, so I am not totally sure what resoluation that chooses, but I am pretty sure mythtv will scale to any of those and video playback shouldn't be effected
<rhpot1991> make sense?
<levander> rhpot1991: yeah, thanks for the info, that's exactly what i was looking for
<levander> rhpot1991: My problem is that as soon as I put TVOutFormat COMPONENT in my xorg.conf, I get no picture on that monitor at all.
<levander> rhpot1991: If I put in SVIDEO and hook up my television via SVIDEO, it works fine.
<rhpot1991> did the card come with some component dongle?
<rhpot1991> also do you have Option"ConnectedMonitor""TV" in there?
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah.  The dongle thing fits into the graphics card, then on the other side, you can either plug in a component cable or an s-video one.
<levander> rhpot1991: Yes to ConnectedMonitor TV.
<rhpot1991> you are sure you mean component and not composite, right?
<levander> Yes, I mean component.
<rhpot1991> alright, just making sure
<rhpot1991> I had a hell of a time with svideo on my nvidia 6xxx cards
<rhpot1991> all wavy with colors
<levander> The plug-ins on the end of the dongle are red, green, and blue.  Plus, the card's manual says it'll do 1080i - which has to be component.
<rhpot1991> component fixed it, but I tried just using a dongle with random cards and it didn't like that
<rhpot1991> hmmm, what card?
<levander> What do you mean a dongle with random cards?
<levander> rhpot1991: Leadtek Winfast A6200 - http://www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/3d_graphic/specification.asp?pronameid=189&lineid=1&act=2
<rhpot1991> took a dongle from one card, and plugged it into a different card
<levander> I actually had that page up in another window.
<levander> rhpot1991: Nah, this dongle came in the box with the graphics card.
<rhpot1991> hmmm, that should work
<rhpot1991> I have 2 6200's here
<levander> rhpot1991: No kidding.
<levander> rhpot1991: They're not Leadteks are they?
<rhpot1991> though one is asus
<rhpot1991> and I'm trying to think of what the other is
<rhpot1991> le tme go check
<rhpot1991> actually one is a 7600
<rhpot1991> both asus cards
<rhpot1991> been a while since I messed with the xorg config, I recall having a problem where my colors were all messed up when I was trying to get component working
<rhpot1991> I think setting 480i fixed that
<rhpot1991> pastebin your xorg.conf and I'll see if there is anything funky
<levander> rhpot1991: When you had that problem, did you have TVOutFormat COMPONENT in there the whole time?
<rhpot1991> I think so, but its been so long
<rhpot1991> also, did you check your xorg logs to make sure there weren't any errors when you lost the screen?
<levander> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44982/
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, I been working on this a week.  Am pretty familiar with Xorg.0.log now.
<levander> rhpot1991: I've got some modelines in there I been playing with, I've tried it without any modelines also.
<rhpot1991> whats up with the mulitple monitors/screens?  Hooked up to a monitor and a tv at the same time?
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah.
<levander> rhpot1991: But, for testing for now, I've narrowed it down so only one screen is in the layout.
<levander> rhpot1991: All the television stuff is called like "Television Device", "Television Screen", and just "Television" for the Monitor section.
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> try to do component and check your xorg logs
<rhpot1991> see if it says anything in there
<rhpot1991> Option"ConnectedMonitor" "TV" seemes to be commented out
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure about this line either: Option"MetaModes" "720x480"
<rhpot1991> I have something similiar in mine, but its commented out
<levander> i'm doing all this stuff you're saying
<levander> hold on
<rhpot1991> ok
<levander> i just tried uncommenting ConnectedMonitor, even though I've tried that before.
<rhpot1991> you know ctrl+alt+bckspace restarts x for you, right?
<solarbaby> Any recommendations on a trouble free video out card..  maybe a mixture of svideo and anything else that I might need, also small form factor?
<rhpot1991> what else do you need
<rhpot1991> ?
<levander> solarbaby: Whatever you do, do not get a Leadtek WinFast A6200.
<solarbaby> nothing else yet..  but ya never know down the line..
<solarbaby> I dont think ahead much
<rhpot1991> heh
<solarbaby> Thanks levander I will be sure to honor that suggestion
<rhpot1991> agp/pci/pcie?
<solarbaby> this computer has 2 free pci, and 1 free agp..  like i said small form factor
<solarbaby> I've been very spoiled by my xbox doing all the video out in the passed, but its time to get this baby doing its job
<rhpot1991> hmmm apparently newegg doesn't have the card I have anymore
<rhpot1991> too bad I like it, not super small, but fanless
<solarbaby> I love their prices
<solarbaby> quiet is a extra benefit..  this computer is nearly silent
<rhpot1991> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=7&l3=320&l4=0&model=1479&modelmenu=1
<rhpot1991> looks like I payed $90 for that back in august
<levander> rhpot1991: thanks for the pointers, i just uncommented the ConnectedMonitor option, put TVOutFormat COMPONENT back in, and checked the log, nothing...
<levander> just no video
<rhpot1991> I also had a hell of a time with svideo output not working properly with my tv, even called evga on it and their tech support told me to get a better card (for working svideo output!)
<levander> rhpot1991: I'm really thinking I just hit a bug with the nvidia driver.  COMPONENT just doesn't work with my video card and the nvidia driver.
<rhpot1991> lavander: you said you had svideo working right?
<rhpot1991> there is no reason it shouldn't
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah.  But, how much better does component make the same resolution look?
<solarbaby> rhpot1991: that doesn't look small form factor
<levander> rhpot1991: No reason other than a bug in the driver.
<rhpot1991> well I have that problem where svideo looks like shit from these cards
<levander> rhpot1991: Does component look better?
<rhpot1991> dunno if its my tv being picky or what
<rhpot1991> yes, but mainly cause svideo is so bad
<rhpot1991> and there shouldn't be a bug, cause mine is working
<rhpot1991> are you running gutsey?
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, that's why I was putting so much effort into getting component working.
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, Gutsy.
<solarbaby> rhpot1991: sometimes if your tv supports both pal and ntsc with some cards it can spaz
<rhpot1991> as far as I know my tv is ntsc only
<levander> Yeah well, that'd just be a different bug than the one I think I got now.  It's not like if my monitor supports PAL that I could turn it off somehow.
<rhpot1991> levander: you checked Xorg.0.log
<rhpot1991> in /var/log, right?
<levander> About 100 times now...
<rhpot1991> hmmmm
<rhpot1991> wait, are you ntsc or pal?
 * solarbaby gives levander a much needed hug!
<levander> rhpot1991: It's just not normal that I would put TVOutFormat COMPONENT in my xorg.conf and I get no picture.  Especially when I directly change it from TVOutFormat SVIDEO, and the picture (on an s-video cable) is fine.
<levander> I'm NTSC.
<rhpot1991> did you play around with 'auto' at all?
<levander> rhpot1991: You mean nvidia-auto-select for the resolution, or you mean something else?
<rhpot1991> you can plug auto in to random places and let it guess for you
<rhpot1991> let me look for the documentation on that
<levander> solarbaby: I hope you and your hug purchase a video card that behaves just as poorly as mine!
<rhpot1991> think this is bad, go buy an ATI card
<levander> rhpot1991: I'm going to look at onboard intel cards next.  I thought I saw something, does intel have open source Linux drivers?
<solarbaby> levander: why?
<rhpot1991> I stopped using my 9600 pro cause it only showed the top 1/3rd of the video, a well documented bug that was 18 months old
<rhpot1991> and never fixed
<levander> solarbaby: because you were sarcastic damnit
<solarbaby> levander: no i wasn't
 * rhpot1991 settles everyone down
<levander> solarbaby: Well, that makes me want to punch you in the face even more.
<solarbaby> levander: I dont find joy in other peoples technical problems
<levander> Okay, just ban solarbaby.  I'm sick of him.
<levander> I'm gonna getta smoke.  BRB.
<solarbaby> levander: your just having a hard time, you'll feel better tomorrow..
<solarbaby> rhpot1991: the cards listed in the wiki dont really state opinions or ease of use
<solarbaby> rhpot1991: and not a single one of them specify small form factor
<rhpot1991> by small form factor, do you mean half height?
<solarbaby> yes
<rhpot1991> just find an nvidia 5-7 series
<rhpot1991> and you should be fine
<rhpot1991> anything other than that, find someone who has one and ask them
<rhpot1991> some guys here use ATI now, but I gave mine up a year or so ago
<solarbaby> I dont mind going with the flow on video
<levander> Does Intel have open source graphics card drivers?
<levander> solarbaby: If they do, you can't get much more silent or cheap than an onboard card.
<rhpot1991> the only thing with the 6-7 cards is you get monocrome osd's with XvMC
<solarbaby> any special details I should pay attention too?  like for now Svideo will be fine..  but later on I may upgrade my TV, so should I get a card that has svideo and other stuff too?
<rhpot1991> levander: yes, but they aren't really open IIRC
<levander> solarbaby: For upgrading you definitely want at least component.  But, the best is to get HDMI.
<levander> rhpot1991: I need to look into Intel video cards next time I get a chance.
<rhpot1991> I got something to try
<levander> solarbaby: HDMI (I think) is the only way you might ever be able to get HD DVD or BluRay on your PC.
<rhpot1991> change your "TVOutFormat" to "AUTOSELECT"
<rhpot1991> plug in your component only
<levander> k, hold only
<rhpot1991> and leave the tvsdtandard on 480i
<levander> component only already plugged in
<solarbaby> levander: thats what I was thinking after all the things I read but didn't entirely understand
<rhpot1991> reboot x and see what happens, then we can check for something in the log
<levander> solarbaby: I still don't understand all that HDMI mess.
<rhpot1991> I haven't taken the dive to HD either, so I can't speak there
<solarbaby> I think in about a year i'll be ready to look into HD.. but for now im good
<rhpot1991> I'm still opposed to paying comcast half of my pay and the rest for a TV
<solarbaby> as much as I have enjoyed the MythTV frontend, Im betting that the XBMC frontend to MythTV is going to be soemthing very special...  Honestly Im used to that setup
<solarbaby> XBMC Linux frontend is what im talking about specificly..  too bad its not ready yet
<rhpot1991> never used it
<rhpot1991> maybe when I get a 360 for giftmas I'll mod my xbox and play with it
<solarbaby> I doubt it'll ever have all the Scheduling goodies MythTV's frontend has, but as far as being able to scrape data for TV shows and stuff online, they have it down
<solarbaby> rhpot1991: you wont regret it
<rhpot1991> any luck with that yet?
<levander> Okay, it's up and running with auto-select.  I've got picture, it's black and white.  It looks the same as when I have TVOutFormat SVIDEO.
<levander> What did you want me to check for in the log?
<rhpot1991> search for TVOutFormat
<rhpot1991> see what it picked
<levander> I just searched the log for TVOutFormat, this is the only line that showed up: "(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TVOutFormat" "AUTOSELECT""
<levander> It's just echoing what I have in xorg.conf.
<rhpot1991> vi the log and look around there
<rhpot1991> should say somewhere that it picked a certain mode to use
<rhpot1991> or nano if you prefer
<levander> The log is open in emacs, which is superior to vi.
<rhpot1991> so be it
<levander> I C-r'd, the word TVOutFormat is only in there once.
<rhpot1991> maybe just look for TV
<levander> Oh wait, I just found this: "(**) NVIDIA(0): TV output format is auto selected"
<levander> I'll search 'tv'.
<levander> I looked through searching tv, didn't see anyting that looked good.
<levander> The words 'svideo' and 'component' don't show up at all.
<rhpot1991> let me try it on mine and see if I can find what I am looking for
<rhpot1991> also where the hell did I come up with 720x400 from
<levander> that's what someone told me to do
<rhpot1991> xorg is apparently removing that, double check the res section and make sure it didn't pull your res out
<rhpot1991> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "720x400"; removing.
<rhpot1991> (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
<rhpot1991> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"
<rhpot1991> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"
<rhpot1991> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"
<rhpot1991> is what it says in my log
<levander> I can take it out, all xorg does is throw it out because it's an invalid mode, then it goes back to nvidia-auto-select, and then it choose 800x600.
<rhpot1991> maybe run with that for now
<levander> Run with what?
<rhpot1991> till yuou get it working then add more resuoltions
<rhpot1991> nvidia-auto-select, or 800x600
<levander> That's what I'm running with anyway.  xorg just throws out 720x480.  But, I'll take it out of the xorg.conf file.  I'm convinced that other guy's suggestion isn't going to work anyway.
<rhpot1991> any idea if there is a way to reboot x from cli?
<levander> there, i just put it on nvidia-auto-select and commented out anything to do with 720x480 in xorg.conf
<levander> rhpot1991: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" is what i do
<levander> rhpot1991: But, I start X via gdm.
<levander> rhpot1991: I guess you could kill the X process directly.
<rhpot1991> rebooted it already
<levander> There's no "stopx" script is there?
<rhpot1991> I checked init.d
<rhpot1991> wasn't
<rhpot1991> I'm working remotely on this box with no keyboard attached to it, so I only have cli
<levander> rhpot1991: Do you start X via gdm?  Like, do you log in with a graphical screen?  Or, do you log in on a text screen?
<levander> rhpot1991: I see.
<levander> My resolution is set to nvidia-auto-select now.
<rhpot1991> I use the mythtv frontend package to automagically login
<rhpot1991> via gdm
<rhpot1991> and nx/ssh to access from elsewhere
<levander> if mythtv is using gdm to login, i'd try the "gdm stop" script sometime to see if that kills X
<rhpot1991> alright
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I'm seeing autoselect in here too
<rhpot1991> I swear it used to tell you what it picked
<levander> rhpot1991: I've found lots of places where NVIDIA messages in Xorg.0.log could mean one thing, could mean something else.
<rhpot1991> so when you do autoselect its giving you what, black and white now?
<levander> yeah, black and white
<levander> I think the thing is, an S-Video signal is in a different format than a component signal
<levander> And, because of the way my dongle lets you plug in either a s-video, or a component cable, or you can plug in both at the same time...
<levander> I'm thinking I'm just looking at an s-video signal through a component cable.
<levander> And, the image does show up when you do that.
<levander> It just shows up black and white.
<levander> So, I try to change it to a COMPONENT signal via TVOutFormat, and I don't get any picture at all.
<levander> That's what I think is happening anyway.
<rhpot1991> what happens if you change TVStandard to "NTSC-M"
<levander> same thing
<levander> lemme try it again
<rhpot1991> you can try a test where you force svideo and plug in the component, see if you get black and white then
<levander> yeah, same thing
<rhpot1991> also have you tried with a svideo cable when you had component on to see what happens?
<levander> rhpot1991: I've done that test, lots.
<levander> rhpot1991: What's itneresting..
<levander> rhpot1991: If you have the black and white component signal up, you can then go in and plug in the svideo cable, and you get a color picture on the svideo cable without restarting X.
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, I've had both plugged in at the same time.
<levander> rhpot1991: They're actually both plugged into the same monitor, I cycle through the inputs with a button on the monitor.
<rhpot1991> ya it sounds like that card is pumping out svideo only for some reason
<levander> I tried it with both, only one, etc., etc.
<levander> rhpot1991: Exactly.
<rhpot1991> make a copy of your xorg.conf and try stipping junk out
<rhpot1991> stripping
<levander> rhpot1991: And, when I try to turn it to COMPONENT with TVOutFormat, I lose all picture altogether.
<levander> rhpot1991: Okay, that's not a bad idea, stripping out everything.
<levander> It's gonna take awhile though.
<rhpot1991> just make sure you m ake a copy first
<levander> I'll go back to my distribution one and just modify it by hand to be TVOut.
<rhpot1991> that way you can make sure you don't have some random line intefereing
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> here is a useful link
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, I've got a bunch of xorg.conf backups, all cleverly named.
<rhpot1991> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/chapter-16.html
<levander> rhpot1991: I know about everything on that page.
<rhpot1991> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/part-01.html
<rhpot1991> is the index
<rhpot1991> alright
<levander> rhpot1991: If you have questions about it, feel free to ask.
<levander> rhpot1991: You're about the 3rd guy I've gotten to pay attention to this problem.
<levander> rhpot1991: You're going over a lot of the same stuff.  Which gives me confidence I've checked all the usual stuff.
<rhpot1991> did you buy the card online or from a store?
<levander> rhpot1991: I doappreciate you looking at it.
<levander> rhpot1991: With other ideas, I'm all ears.
<rhpot1991> I went through it all before too
<levander> Went through all what?
<rhpot1991> so I'm glad to help out
<rhpot1991> tv out troubles
<levander> Yeah.  Did it take you a week of free time to figure it out?
<rhpot1991> took me a while to get it all working, then I just left it be
<rhpot1991> more than that
<rhpot1991> I ordered serveral cards to try and figure out why svideo looked like crap
<levander> rhpot1991: That's the thing though.  Setting TVOutFormat to COMPONENT really shouldn't take my picture away.
<levander> lol @ several cards...
<rhpot1991> figured that it was a brand problem, so I kept testing cards and it never went away
<levander> hahahaha
<rhpot1991> started ripping hardware out to see what could be interfering
<rhpot1991> nothing ever helped
<levander> Oh my god.
<levander> rhpot1991: I think S-Video just looks like crap.
<levander> I've seen it mentioned around a few times.
<rhpot1991> I had wavy action happening in bright colors
<rhpot1991> red/orange/etc
<rhpot1991> only on svideo though
<rhpot1991> and it happend on boot (like if I go into the bios), so it clearly wasn't a driver issue
<levander> Yeah, I've seen waves.  But, I'm not sure if that was me looking at S-Video signal through a component cable.  That's really what I been testing component.  I just noticed S-Video is blurry.
<rhpot1991> but no company wanted to hear that from me (tech support kept giving me the run around)
<rhpot1991> if you don't get anywhere, try another card
<levander> Myabe it's a blessing that my card manufacturer, Leadtek, stopped doing business in the US.  I never bothered to try and call them.
<rhpot1991> most companies will get confused when you say "I'm not running windows"
<levander> rhpot1991: That's the thing, I think I just need another card.
<levander> rhpot1991: Don't want to spend the money right now though.
<rhpot1991> is that card new?
<rhpot1991> circuit city took many cards back from me, all of which I told them were defective
<levander> rhpot1991: They only pay those support guys like $10/hr that answer the phone.  All they know is whatever script the company puts in front of them.  Then, they handle so many problems on the phone, some of them pick it up, most don't.
<levander> rhpot1991: Lol @ defective.
<rhpot1991> yep
<levander> But that's exactly why Circuit City is better than Best Buy.
<levander> Best Buy gives you bullshit hassle about returning stuff.
<levander> I think Best Buy employees make commissions somehow from refusing returns.
<rhpot1991> I was calling and they would let me talk to a manager right away after the first call at least
<levander> Calling the graphics card companies?
<rhpot1991> I used to work at circuit city actually
<rhpot1991> ya, xvga specifically
<rhpot1991> they were helpful that they would send me a new one, but I knew it wouldn't work as I already got myself a new one from CC
<rhpot1991> ended up telling me to get a better one, and I didn't like that solution (I did test it though, didn't help)
<levander> rhpot1991: But, you're only problem was waves in S-Video?  That's what all this was trying to get over?
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> I'm kinda anal about fixing things when they don't work
<levander> rhpot1991: Me too....
<rhpot1991> went on and on about why should I pay $x when svideo doesn't even work
<levander> rhpot1991: You know, I've got three computers here, all with the cases off, all of which I've ripped the hardware apart several times, and I've never lost a single piece of hardware.
<rhpot1991> and my ATI card's svido didn't do the waves, but it had the whole driver issue where playback didn't work
<levander> rhpot1991: So, the problem wasn't even on the video card?
<rhpot1991> it has to be something with the svideo output from the nvidia cards and my tv being picky about it
<rhpot1991> cause its not some common problem that people know about
<levander> yeesh, that sux
<rhpot1991> but I tested so many cards I can tell you its not some single manufacturer or a single type of card
<rhpot1991> just got some fluke that cannot be avoided I guess
<rhpot1991> but component works fine, so I just pretend that svideo doesn't exist
<levander> yeah, it'd be nice if you could try a different tv
<levander> component is better anyway
<rhpot1991> would be, but I don't have another with svideo available here
<levander> wish my problem was that svideo doesn't work and component does
<rhpot1991> heh
<levander> i wouldn't bother testing it if you got component working
<rhpot1991> you can try ripping out the tvoutput line too, I just did that here and it worked still
<rhpot1991> didn't say autoselect anywhere, but I suspect thats what its falling back on
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, that was how I first got any picture at all on a component cable.  I ripped out TVOutFormat.  That's when I first got black and white on component.  Later I realized I was probably looking at an S-Video signal over a component cable, and that's what causing the black and white.
<rhpot1991> thats what it sounds like
<rhpot1991> I had b&w when I didn't have component configured correctly, but you have the needed lines for it
<levander> Have you ever tried email linux-bugs@nvidia.com?  I emailed them Thursday night, wonder if they'll get back to me.
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, lots of people have the black and white problem.  It sounds like they all fix it a different way.  Lots of different things must cause black and white.
<rhpot1991> can't say that I have
<levander> I'll be shocked if they reply.
<rhpot1991> I think changing from ntsc-m to hd480i fixed my b&w problem, but it was so long ago that I cannot be certain
<levander> But, now that I know more about the problem, I'm gonna try emailing them again tomorrow.  With a better email.
<rhpot1991> have you tried posting in ubuntuforums.org?
<levander> rhpot1991: Yes.
<levander> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3780404#post3780404
<rhpot1991> can try the ubuntu irc channel too, though I never had any luck in there
<levander> rhpot1991: That channel is for newbies.  I never get any questions answered in there anymore.
<rhpot1991> I was asking about SATA speeds, I got a strange problem where I have 2 SATA drives in a box and one is slower, but not the drive, the first controller no matter what drive is plugged into it
<rhpot1991> everyone ignored me, each time
<rhpot1991> now I'm sad I just reminded myself that I never fixed that
<rhpot1991> you should go out to CC and pick up a new card, test it out and see if it works then take it back
<rhpot1991> would at least tell you if its the card or not
<levander> Sometimes I'll go in #debian and act like I'm just running testing in there.  They can at least give you pointers as to where to go.
<rhpot1991> just make sure you get it back by 14 or is it 30 days
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, I may do that.
<levander> rhpot1991: You know that Circuit City has extended holiday return times?
<rhpot1991> then pick one up from newegg or something
<rhpot1991> might not give you cash back though
<rhpot1991> you might get stuck with a gift card
<levander> I think it's like anything bought between Oct. 1 and Dec. 31 can be returned until Jan. 1.
<rhpot1991> I got into a fight with them today
<rhpot1991> I called up on thursday and they said they would do a price match
<rhpot1991> I go to get it today and they wouldn't do it
<levander> a fight?
<rhpot1991> heh not really a fight, but had to argue with their customer service agent
<levander> yeah, that's weird
<rhpot1991> well the problem is they are all kids who don't care and will say anything to get you off the phone
<levander> i've gotten to the point where when anything out of the ordinary happens, i specifically ask the phone rep to make a note on my account
<rhpot1991> then wh en you go in and get someone else they say that its not their policy
<levander> and, i ask like 3 times, and i ask their name, to try to make sure they make a note
<rhpot1991> I need to start asking for names
<levander> rhpot1991: Yeah, I got sick of the thing where they go, "who'd you talk to?"
<rhpot1991> I specifically asked if they would price match a gift card deal and they said yes
<rhpot1991> even double checked for me
<levander> Like you have any idea.  You just know that somebody answered the phone.
<levander> lol @ double checked
<rhpot1991> I had them screw me on 0% intereste before too
<levander> You shop as hard core as I do.
<rhpot1991> they told me I could add to a purchase to qualify for 1 year 0%
<rhpot1991> sure enough I never got it and when I showed up complaining they said there was nothing I could do
<levander> wow, so they had you buy extra to get the 0%?
<rhpot1991> meanwhile the camera is opened and they wont take it back
<levander> this was at newegg?
<rhpot1991> well by defualt it was 3 months, I wanted the year so I added a game onto the order
<rhpot1991> just to hit that price
<rhpot1991> also was an excuse to buy a game
<levander> I always use my credit card, and just pay it off every month.
<rhpot1991> I ended up talking to someone who I worked with there who is now a manager, he returned it then and rung it up as if I just purchased it and got me 10 months 0%
<levander> You get a couple of months behind on credit, and you're already swimming upstream to get it all paid up.
<rhpot1991> but I had to make a big stink, and he was the 3rd manager I talked to
<levander> Wow.
<levander> rhpot1991: You may be harder core about shopping than I am.
<rhpot1991> well when you have a $400 camera purchase that you were told was 0%
<rhpot1991> otherwise I coulda gotten it cheaper from amazon
<levander> Yeah, I don't blame you.
<rhpot1991> also, being that I worked there, I know that there are ways to get around everything
<rhpot1991> managers there can override anything
<levander> Still man, you shouldn't be getting credit from weird places just for a camera.
<levander> Save the money, then buy.
<rhpot1991> was a bday present for my wife (then fiance)
<levander> ohhhh, so felt pressure...
<levander> i can see that
<rhpot1991> she wanted a camera before the wedding shower and all
<levander> oh yeah, gotta have a camera for the wedding stuff
<rhpot1991> I coulda spent the cash on it
<rhpot1991> but its more effective to get 0% from them and let my money make interest in ING
<levander> rhpot1991: What do you do for a job now?
<rhpot1991> software engineer
<levander> yeah, me too...
<levander> You said Circuit City, and I didn't know if you were an engineer or not.
<levander> brb
<rhpot1991> CC was my college job to get by, then it rolled over when I moved till I found a new job, worked both for a while but I was spending more than I was making at CC each time I went in there
<levander> I worked a job at a Pizza restaurant to get by in school.  Went to school in Athens, GA.  There was no industry in that town whatsoever.  It was all college kids.
<rhpot1991> alright, I gotta get some sleep
<levander> k, later rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> good luck with that video card
<levander> i'll try to let you know if i end up with waves in s-video
<rhpot1991> let me know if you get anywhere
<levander> i have seen them
<levander> but i think it was when i was looking at an s-video signal over a component cable
<levander> rhpot1991: I'm thinking I'm just gonna use S-Video
<rhpot1991> if it works for you
<rhpot1991> depending on your tv, you might not even notice a difference
<levander> Maybe, get some sleep, i'll try to catch you in here later.
<rhpot1991> alright take care
<rhpot1991> night
<MythbuntuGuest68> connect ubuntu.se
<MythbuntuGuest68> somone --need help where is lircrcd started when running mythfrontend?
<MythbuntuGuest68> remote works using irw. remote commands not recognized when i try to configure running mythsetup
<williammanda_> hey guys
<williammanda_> i'm having trouble getting xine working on my laptop...
<williammanda_> I have installed everything just like my desktop unit...but it doesn't recongize /dev/dvd/
<williammanda_> well it says...no input plugin available to handlr dvd:/
<tgm4883_laptop> williammanda_, did you install libdvdcss2?
<williammanda_> yes....I installed everything per the page that superm1 has
<tgm4883_laptop> what page is that?
<williammanda_> this is the url (i substituted gutsy for feisty) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_media_Feisty
<williammanda_> for some reason i always have a problem with the laptop & dvd's
<williammanda_> tgm I had a weird experience after updating this weekend.....
<williammanda_> two of my computers desktop changed to xfce
<williammanda_> I ended up reloading ubuntu on one....still working on the other one
<tgm4883_laptop> williammanda_, is this a gutsy installl with mythbuntu installed on top of it?
<williammanda_> yes...both of them
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, known bug.  Although im not sure why you had to reload ubuntu, you can select which session you want to use at the login screen
<williammanda_> i had it set for auto login
<tgm4883_laptop> but if you select log out, it will take you to the login screen, which will give you 5 seconds to start typing or click on something so the timer will reset to 30
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could temporarly turn off auto login
<williammanda_> ok i'll try that
<tgm4883_laptop> it has to do with gnome-session being updated
<williammanda_> ok worked ty
<Pogonip> How do I setup one system as frontend only to another?
<Dr_willis> I just installed the mythtvfrontend packatge i think
<MythbuntuGuest81> hi
<Dr_willis> howdy
<MythbuntuGuest81> i´m not able to zap through the channels which where detected - what could i check?
<MythbuntuGuest81> 2x analog PCI TV cards
<MythbuntuGuest81> had to ad a /etc/modprobe.d/bttv with options bttv card=54 tuner=5
<MythbuntuGuest81> for one of the two - the other was deteced correctly.
<MythbuntuGuest81> can detect all available channels on both cards.
<MythbuntuGuest81> But can´t switch trough them in MythTV(!).
<MythbuntuGuest81> used xawtv to check things with ../bttv - here i was able to switch through the channels.
<Dr_willis> Way Over my head. :)
<MythbuntuGuest81> what? :)
<MythbuntuGuest81> voice or what the hell....
<Dr_willis> I cant even get the proper channel names these days. heh. of course i jsut got a simple pvr150 card.
<Dr_willis> All i tend to do is watch various video files from other sources. rarely record or even watch tv.
<MythbuntuGuest81> the channel names are not detected - but without switch this is not very interesting.
<MythbuntuGuest81> normally i should be able to do this with the arrow keys?
<Dr_willis> Yea arrow up/down should change channels.
<Dr_willis> or was it left/right. :)
<MythbuntuGuest81> in the EPG all the detected channels are listed. i can select them - but not really switch to them.
<MythbuntuGuest81> with the arrow keys.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I noticed that when i ran 'mythtv' by mistand and not 'mythfrontend'
<Dr_willis> by mistake i ment.
<MythbuntuGuest81> also pressing enter or return doesn´t do the job.
<Dr_willis> but if you are getting the EPG. you are running MythFronted.
<Dr_willis> this is on the backend machine? not a frontend only client?
<MythbuntuGuest81> it´s both on the same machine.
<MythbuntuGuest81> it´s my start-up project. :)
<Dr_willis> but on the default channel. you do see the tv show right?
<MythbuntuGuest81> this one i have to set n the backend as starting channel? right.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Im having the same issue LOL.:) this is onmy front end machine (whichi am on now)
<MythbuntuGuest81> when i change it, i get another channel. this seems to work.
<MythbuntuGuest81> nice to know, not to be the only one - but this don´t makes it easier.
<MythbuntuGuest81> :)
<Dr_willis> I hit M -> go to program guide.. arrow down to another channel then hit M again. and it changes channels for me
<MythbuntuGuest81> hm... i think i tried also this - but let´s have a try...
<MythbuntuGuest81> no - it don´t changes the channel :[
<MythbuntuGuest81> i´ll try some changes in the backend settinge.
<MythbuntuGuest81> hm - all the settings didn´t change anything.
<MythbuntuGuest81> i´m working over VNC on the Mythbuntu machine. I´m not sure, but this could also be the reason why everthing seems to lag all the time.
<MythbuntuGuest81> There seems to be an active time-shifting all the time.
<Dr_willis> MythTV by default has about a 20 sec 'recording buffer' of live tv.
<Dr_willis> video playback over vnc.. can be very laggy. :)
<directhex> superm1, assigning bugs to yourself? make some other slacker do it!
<superm1> huh?
<superm1> like which?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think he was volunteering
<superm1> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=919&num=1
<directhex> superm1, bug 138854 (one of mine, sorry)
<superm1> directhex, you want to handle the mplayer task?
<directhex> superm1, john says it's a trivial rebuild, so there's really nothing i can do of worth
<superm1> yeah it should be a pretty straightforward rebuild (hopefully) :)
<superm1> if it ends up being trouble you want me to give it to you? :)
<directhex> you could do. i'm not enormously busy, whist waiting for my slacker editor to give me the info i need to crush phoronix
<superm1> crush phoronix?
<superm1> well out do them in a mythbuntu article
<superm1> duh
<directhex> i need hardware first, which i won't get until my benchmarking suite is ready, which won't happen until i have documentation on the windows benchmark suite used by the site i write for, which won't happen until my editor stops sitting naked and watching the discovery channel, and gives me my damned documentation!
<superm1> sounds like an overly complex way to say 'he's lazy' :P
<directhex> yes!
<directhex> i'm like that! verbose and arrogant!
<MythbuntuGuest81> video playback over vnc is not possible.
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest81, no, not really
<MythbuntuGuest81> not at all.
<directhex> 10gbit ethernet might make it more possible though
<MythbuntuGuest81> the bandwith isn´t the problem - it´s the technic.
<directhex> meh, with enough bandwidth, you can fling bitmaps down the line
<MythbuntuGuest81> :) .. of course.
<directhex> good thing i carry a 10gbe ethernet card or two with me wherever i go!
<MythbuntuGuest81> i can´t switch the channels the way i should be able to (there´s no way!).
<MythbuntuGuest81> on-the-fly-network?
<MythbuntuGuest81> wtf i can check or do? with xawtv everything seems to work (also switching, yeah.).
<MythbuntuGuest54> re
<williammanda> tgm...you here?
<williammanda> here is what I have when running xine in terminal...
<williammanda> http://pastebin.ca/781527
<superm1> foxbuntu___, you here?
<superm1> how is mythipod coming along?
<superm1> i just sorted out a ton of stuff on iPod touch today,  and had to set up a new PPA along the way among other things
<sung> p
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-10
<frozenskunk> Any one have any ideas on how to get a CommandIR mini to transmit under 8.10? I have it receiving commands just fine, but I cant get it to transmit at all...
<backslasher> I have digital audio on my motherboard...I have it directly connected to my yamaha.  I have no sound, I don't see anywhere in the settings to muck with the sound settings, any ideas?
<ajhtwolf> anyone know of a way to use a different player than the default one to watch live tv?
<renjith> Hi All
<renjith> Is there a channel named #mythtv-users?
<renjith> but i didn't find
<hads> Yes
<renjith> where i can ask about building mythtv source code?
<hads> Here if you like but you might find more help in #mythtv-users
<renjith>  <hads> : ok, i build the mythtv source code successfully.
<renjith> but when i execute mythtv-setup i got the following error
<renjith> mythtv-setup: error while loading shared libraries: libmythavformat-0.21.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<renjith> i did, ./configure
<renjith> make -j 2
<renjith> make install
<superm1> it sounds like you probably have binary packages installed too
<superm1> or possibly partially installed
<superm1> or the build failed
<renjith>  <superm1> : i did not get any error while building.
<superm1> renjith, can you confirm then whether or not you have any binary mythtv packages installed?
<renjith> no am pretty sure. i downloadede the mythtv source code.
<planeracer> hi all
<superm1> renjith, but i'm saying before you downloaded, did you install libmyth* or mythtv-* on your system.
<superm1> renjith, it sounds like not though, so what's the ldd output look like for the mythtv-setup binary?
<planeracer> i have 8.041 ver. im geting lot of frezing, any way to fix that
<planeracer> ?
<superm1> freezing like hard freezing?
<superm1> or skipping
<planeracer> sametimes for a 1min some 5 sec
<planeracer> some
<superm1> check dmesg afterward for kernel oops
<superm1> and check all your hw then for defects
<superm1> particularly run a memory check over night
<planeracer> 1 did memory chech for 18 hours
<planeracer> no errors
<planeracer> an other think it does recordings by it self
<superm1> huh?
<planeracer> i think that 2 thinks related
<superm1> i'm not understanding what you are saying. can you please retype the above in a coherent sentence?
<planeracer> i saying frezing and recording maybe relayted problems
<renjith> <superm1> : i forgot to modify the /etc/ld.so.conf
<renjith> that was the issue
<renjith> now its ok
<renjith> but again struggling, when i execute mythtv-setup "upnp" not found. what should i do to solve this?
<markwaters> this is more of a hardware issue than an ubuntu issue , but here goes
<markwaters> here is my 2 card setup
<markwaters> http://photoblog.weloveit.info/?p=839
<markwaters> its in a tower case so the cards are normally horizontal
<markwaters> and of course they get warm
<markwaters> should I use a fan to blow some air around and keep the a bit cooler ?
<markwaters> how about reversing the cpu fan to blow air towards the cards ?
<TheBlasphemer> I've recently installed a mythbuntu frontend in my own student room, but unfortunately I still have an old pre-HDTV PAL TV which only does 720x576
<TheBlasphemer> Does anyone know what themes or visual settings work best on such a display?
<TheBlasphemer> With the default settings a lot of menu options are cut off :/
<TheBlasphemer> (e.g. "Watch recordings" is just "Watch")
<laga> TheBlasphemer: adjust overscan in the nvidia drivers or in mythfrontend
<TheBlasphemer> laga: I'm using a via videocard, and the screen isn't actually cut off, rather the text is
<TheBlasphemer> it wraps to the next line, but as it's only one line, you only see some lines from the top part of the text ;)
<Beaker_> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Beaker_> hi all
<Beaker_> just a quick question
<Beaker_> I have a nova T-500 card and have struggled to get it working in mythbuntu 8.04
<Beaker_> downloading 8.10 as i speak - anything I need to know? - Works out the box?
<Beaker_> thanks in advance
<Seeker`> Beaker_: works fine for me. What problems did you have with 8.04?
<Beaker_> hi
<Beaker_> went through the tutorials etc
<Beaker_> parker1.co.uk
<Beaker_> just didn't get very far
<Beaker_> did it work out of the box?
<ali1234> use mythbuntu
<Beaker_> yup
<ali1234> installing all the packages manually is not worth it
<Beaker_> tried - took a long time and failed
<Beaker_> i am using mythbuntu
<ali1234> so what does not work?
<Beaker_> didn't recognise the card
<Beaker_> i read there are extra drivers requires
<Beaker_> *required
<ali1234> what card is it?
<Beaker_> nova t-500
<Beaker_> hauppage
<ali1234> oh god
<Beaker_> exactly
<ali1234> there's about 500000 different versions of that card
<Beaker_> i heard
<Beaker_> mine is not diversity
<Beaker_> it's a dual usb channel thing - pci card
<ali1234> well first you need to figure out if it is even supported
<Beaker_> worked through the lists @ parker1.co.uk
<Beaker_> very useful
<Beaker_> first of all I couldn't scan for channels
<Beaker_> but after installing loads of updates / drivers and firmware
<Beaker_> it would let me but didn't find anything
<Beaker_> I was wondering if any support is built into 8.10
<ali1234> do you have a driver then
<Beaker_> that might make it easier to get going
<Beaker_> parker1 lists libs and firmware with download locations
<ali1234> so which one are you usingh?
<Beaker_> nova T-500
<Beaker_> but not diversity
<Beaker_> dual tuner
<ali1234> and where did you get it from?
<Beaker_> it's a pci card but is recognised as usb
<Beaker_> pc workd
<Beaker_> *world
<Beaker_> I'm in the UK
<ali1234> no. which driver did you download, and where did you download it from?
<Beaker_> don't want to waste your time mate
<Beaker_> as I'm not in front of it
<Beaker_> I will try 8.10
<Beaker_> and feedback my findings
<Beaker_> thanks a lot for your help mate
<ali1234> did you have to compile the drivers, or just supply firmware?
<Beaker_> I downloaded a firmware file
<Beaker_> 1 sec
<Beaker_> will find the url
<ali1234> i think i found it
<ali1234> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI
<Beaker_> http://www.parker1.co.uk/mythtv_novafw.php
<ali1234> the firmwares will unfortunately probably never ship with ubuntu
<ali1234> so keep it in a safe place
<Beaker_> right ok
<ali1234> as for tuning
<ali1234> there is an option which reads like "no timeout while tuning" you might want to enable it
<Beaker_> ok cool
<ali1234> if that doesn't work, know that mythtv tuning is sometimes a bit flaky
<ali1234> try to use the console dvb-utils
<ali1234> someone here can probably help you with that when you are at the machine
<Beaker_> great thanks
<Beaker_> I have seen a lot of into regarding this:
<Beaker_> options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1
<Beaker_> - boosts the signal
<Beaker_> options usbcore autosuspend=-1
<Beaker_> - stops it from going to sleep thereby giving the disconnects.
<Beaker_> I also heard that the new kernel has better support for this card
<Beaker_> or support at least?
<ali1234> it seems it does
<Beaker_> hence thinking upgrading to 8.10 might help
<ali1234> yeah, it can;t hurt
<Beaker_> sure
<Beaker_> ok - thanks a lot for your help!
<Beaker_> I'll report back
<Seeker`> I recently installed a nova t-500 on ubuntu 8.10 and it worked out of the box, with no requirements to install drivers
<Seeker`> I plugged it in, told it to do a full scan and it picked all of the channels up fine
<Beaker_> wow!
<Beaker_> mythbuntu?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i'd like to use a ip security camera with mythbuntu.  where do i start looking for documentation and compatible cameras?
<Seeker`> Beaker_: plain ubuntu
<Seeker`> Beaker_: sudo apt-get install mythtv
<Seeker`> Beaker_: that got most of it
<Seeker`> Beaker_: But that takes more work than mythbuntu to get it setup
<Seeker`> I previously had it working OOTB with mythbuntu 8.04
<Seeker`> again, pretty much plug and play
<ali1234> so i'm want to do a dist-upgrade, but i'm being warned about the nvidia legacy problem
<ali1234> i need the binary driver for my display set up (nv will not display anything at all)
<Th3Blasphemer> Gah
<Th3Blasphemer> I've been rebuilding my diskless clients all the time
<Th3Blasphemer> Wondering why my clients didn't do anything
<Th3Blasphemer> only to find out that I was working on an amd64 box
<Th3Blasphemer> while I wanted i386 clients
<Th3Blasphemer> and forgot the --arch i386 all the time :/
<Ahmuck> hrm, i wonder if that is my problem on ltsp server
<tgm4883_laptop> Ahmuck, re the cameras, you should start looking at the zoneminder website
<tgm4883_laptop> since mythzoneminder is the plugin you would use for ip cameras
<tgm4883_laptop> it just uses zoneminder as the backend
<Seeker`> why cant you make calls from mythphone to external sip addresses?
<Daviey> Seeker`: sure you can't?
<Seeker`> Daviey: I think thats what the wiki says, and I cant see the dialer
<Seeker`> but i'm probably being blind
<Daviey> Seeker`: you need the SIP URI
<Seeker`> Daviey: I mean I cant see where you enter it
<Daviey> Seeker`: hmm, i had the same problem - but i found it using a keyboard
<Daviey> note, i don't use mythphone anymore
<Daviey> but i did find it
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> is it obvious?
<Seeker`> or is it a phone with an actually hidden diial function?
<Daviey> hidden.
<Seeker`> ah, thats useful
<Daviey> you have to pre add the contacts
<Seeker`> eww
<giver> hello,can anyone help? need to restore xorg,edited graphics options in mythbuntu control center and now can't have a higher resolution of 600
<giver> ok,solved it,restred xorg to normal
<noii> I'm having remote control problems. it used to work under a mythtv installation, but now i have added mythbuntu only the basic keys (arrows) work
<noii> i can type numbers from my remote (nova T 500)  into a terminal window - so it's almost like the desktop environment lirc is overriding the mythtv one - anyone seen this before?
<Seeker`> noii: Have you just upgraded to 8.10?
<noii> yes
<noii> upgraded to 8.10 and then added mythbuntu
<Seeker`> I think it might be because X is grabbing control of the remote before lirc manages to get holdof it
<noii> sounds about right
<noii> how would i change that?
<Seeker`> so it thinks it is a keyboard not a remote, and therefore can only handle the keys that are present on keyboards
<Seeker`> one sec
<Seeker`> http://test.pastebin.com/d58b0e439
<Seeker`> try putting that in /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/10-remote.fdi
<Seeker`> I think you'll need to reboot after
<Seeker`> thats what worked for my brothers computer
<gig>  I am trying to install mythbuntu....when it starts it goes to a screen that says busybox... initramfs buffer i/o error dev sr0.... and stops
<ali1234> gig: bad cd or iso
<Seeker`> noii: any good?
<noii> Seeker: just trying
<giver> anyone using ubuntu mythtv with an skywalker-1 here?
<noii> no change
<noii> that seems like the right explanation though
<ali1234> actually, X is quite capable of interpreting all the remote keys. unfortunately mythtv cannot, due to a deficiency in the qt libs it is based on. lirc is just an amazingly long winded work around for this problem.
<noii> ah
<ali1234> isn't nova t 500 pci?
<noii> not sure
<ali1234> well, is it usb?
<wolfspirit> is it possible to install 8.04 mythbuntu packages on 8.10?
<wolfspirit> possible as in.. may not break anything else..
<ali1234> wolfspirit: not really no
<wolfspirit> 8.10 installation broke my bluetooth remote and I'm wondering if it's lircd
<ali1234> noii: try: cat /sys/class/input/*/name
<noii> i think it's a usb interface internally, but the ir receiver just plugs into the card using some other connector
<noii> IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver
<Seeker`> ali1234: Nova T is 500, it is 2 USB cards in a PCI package
<wolfspirit> anyone else have the sony BD remote and lost connectivity to it after the 8.10 release?
<Seeker`> noii: did you reboot before trying the remote?
<Seeker`> woops, that should read "NOVA T-500 is both"
<ali1234> wolfspirit: did you try to re-pair it?
<ali1234> actually, is it even possible to permanently pair those things now?
<noii> Seeker`: yes, but i'm wondering if i pasted in some junk while creating that fdi file, i'll try another reboot
<Seeker`> noii: pastebin the file you have?
<wolfspirit> ali1234: as much as I know how.. I tried various other how to's, played around with the configs, and even edited the source code a bit for the bdremoted daemon that talks to lircd and still nothing.. I'm not too sure what's going on with it.. bdremoted loads fine and lircd seems to connect to it just fine but irw has zero output
<gregL> wolfspirit: Was there a how to you used to set up your bluetooth remote?
<gregL> If so where?
<Seeker`> noii: next thing to try is "irw" in a console and see if it picks stuff up from the remote
<wolfspirit> gregL: yeah and it worked with 8.04 but as soon as I went to 8.10 it no longer works  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Sony_PS3_BD_Remote
<noii> yeah, just rebooting, before irw was giving me nothing
<gregL> ok thanks i have a remote,i would like to get to work...Thanks
<wolfspirit> gregL: that how to didn't work directly.. I had to dive into the author of the drivers blog to piece together my own way of getting it working
<noii> i wonder on the off chance if wolfspirit and i are having a related issue?
<wolfspirit> noii: what is yours?
<gregL> Ok thanks for the info i will keep that in mind...
<noii> broken remote after upgrade to 8.10
<wolfspirit> noii: is it bluetooth?
<noii> mine's not bluetooth though, so may be completely unrelated
<wolfspirit> noii: does your irw just sit there yet lircd runs fine?
<noii> yes
<wolfspirit> annoying
<giver> guys ,new with linux,are all updates necesarry to be installed ?
<wolfspirit> giver: for the most part I would assume they are feature enhancements, bug fixes, and security fixes so it's probably a matter of opinion
<wolfspirit> noii: have you gotten anywhere on it?
<giver> ok,just didn't now ,I will install all anyway
<ali1234> wolfspirit: cat /sys/class/input/*/name
<noii> just following advice from seeker`
<ali1234> do you see your remote?
<noii> Seeker`: after another reboot my remote has stopped working completely - but this might well be progress
<noii> Seeker`: now i've stopped X grabbing my remote keys as keyboard commands i can go back and fix all the stuff i broke in other bits of lirc setup
<wolfspirit> ali1234: not with that.. but if I do an hcitool scan it picks it up (this is bluetooth not ir)
<ali1234> wolfspirit: that's a different problem then
<wolfspirit> ali1234: well the problem with my problem :)  is that it involved bluetooth AND lircd.. so it could be both but I'm assuming it's lircd
<ali1234> wolfspirit: try to get it working with cakemote, that does not involve lirc at all
<Seeker`> noii: what did you screw with?
<noii> Seeker`: woot! going back and removing the crap i'd added to hardware.conf and now it's all working again. that fdi fix worked a treat
<noii> i had changed the event number
<wolfspirit> ali1234: the cakemote script works but I don't know what to do after that.. do you know where a guide is to incorporate cakemote into other programs like myth?
<Seeker`> noii: cool
<Seeker`> noii: Do you find the event number varies at all?
<ali1234> wolfspirit: cakemote produces a fake input device. the rest of the set up is similar to that of the remotes that come with most usb receivers
<noii> Seeker`: i don't think it has in the past, it was showing 3 or 4 earlier today, but now it's back to 6
<Seeker`> noii: you can fix it
<wolfspirit> ali1234: I thought it just showed me what buttons I was pressing or at least that was the impression I got.. do you have an example of how I would use that?
<noii> great - all my buttons are back. although strangely when i adjust the in myth volume, no volume change happens
<noii> the slider goes down, but the system volume stays the same
<ali1234> wolfspirit: it should create a new device in /dev/input as well but maybe that is a different version of the script. xorg should pick it up automatically using hal. but mythtv wont understand most of the buttons
<Seeker`> noii: You may have to change the volume control to change master rather than PCM in the mythfrontend setup
<wolfspirit> ali1234: have you done this before?
<ali1234> wolfspirit: i have spent a long time fighting mythtv with various remote controls.
<ali1234> i never got it to work satisfactorily - i just use a keyboard
<Seeker`> noii: putting
<Seeker`> KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{name}=="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver", SYMLINK+="input/dvb-ir"
<Seeker`> into the bottom of /etc/udev/rules.d/85-lirc.rules
<Seeker`> it will fix the remote to use /dev/input/dvb-ir
<wolfspirit> ali1234: is cakemote the python script you are talking about?
<noii> Seeker`: ah ok, and then add that to hardware.conf?
<ali1234> wolfspirit: yes
<wolfspirit> ali1234: I have it running and it says pres any key to test the remote and I did a cat on the input devices but don't see it there
<Seeker`> noii: yeah, change hardware.conf to point to /dev/input/dvb-ir
<ali1234> wolfspirit: it has a funny name, not cakemote or bd remote, something like "uinput device"
<wolfspirit> ali1234: the one I'm using is remote-version0.1.py
<ali1234> wolfspirit: maybe that is the version that uses xte
<noii> Seeker`: hmm, seems to have broken things. do i need to reboot?
<Seeker`> noii: yeah
<wolfspirit> ali1234: hmm I just found http://www.paranoidgnome.com/?p=9  maybe I will give that a try
<wolfspirit> ali1234: though I put a decent amount of work into getting lirc to work before  :P
<Seeker`> noii: any luck?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-11
<ali1234> wolfspirit: no matter what you do, you'll still need to use lirc
<noii> Seeker`: yeah, rocking! the switch to master fixed the volume issue
<noii> too
<Seeker`> noii: :D
<noii> Seeker`: thanks muchly for the help. i'm off to bed.
<Seeker`> noii: not a problem - only reason I know this stuff is that I spent a few hours on it on saturday with my brothers computer
<wolfspirit> hey ali1234... I got it working with cakemote!  now I just have to understand how to configure the buttons a certain way
<frozenskunk> Can someone please help me figure out how to get my dish network codes to transmit using a commandIR mini? I can transmit my Hauppage codes just fine, and receive the dish codes, but I can't transmit the dish codes. Thanks!
<anthrax> having problems with mysql can somebody help me?
<killerbeesateme> Hello, can anyone lend a hand with a PVR150 thats modules load correctly, has nodes, but shows a "failed to open" in mythsetup?
<anthrax> hmm
<anthrax> having major problems to get this program started
<anthrax> cannot log in to mysql
<frozenskunk> your msysql password is automatically set, have you looked it up and useing the right one?
<anthrax> i look for this..just a moment
<anthrax> is this in mysql.txt
<frozenskunk> I'm not sure, it's been a long time since I did anything with that. It seems like it might be in you frontend setup?
<killerbeesateme> I do see it in mysql.txt.  I haven't changed the random one that was generated during install
<anthrax> it is the same typed in the box
<frozenskunk> ok, just so long as you are using that random one, when I had problems, I was using the one that I thought it was set to, not the automatic random one...
<killerbeesateme> when trying to add the tuner in mythtv setup it shows as "Failed to Open".  i have a /dev/video0 entry and ivtv is loaded
<killerbeesateme> yea, this was working on a prior setup, I just changed hardware, and on the reinstall it didn't function.  Same motherboard though.
<killerbeesateme> I checked dmesg, and the cards being initialized properly, it just doesn't want to show up in mythsetup, even if i type /dev/video0
<anthrax> mysql> grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"192.168.1.2" identified by "mythtv";
<anthrax> setting privileges ^
<anthrax> nothing happend
<anthrax> if i enter some settings there will popup the window....cannot find (ping) database host on the network
<Ward1983> how can i log in as the mythtv user? i need to rn zsnes once with my mythtv user to get my gamepad buttons calibrated
<Ward1983> i copied the configs which didnt work
<Ward1983> i synlinked them
<Ward1983> didnt work aswell
<Ward1983> damn thats not possible
<Ward1983> ffs
<Ward1983> i would LOVED to have a flag to set the configdir now...
<killerbeesateme> if you pop into a root shell by doing "sudo -s" and then "su mythtv"  that should do it
<killerbeesateme> Ward1983
<Ward1983> killerbeesateme, ill try thanx
<Ward1983> killerbeesateme,
<Ward1983> # su mythtv
<Ward1983>  
<Ward1983> $
<Ward1983> lol thats what i get then
<Ward1983> only a $
<killerbeesateme> can you cd into the directory you need?
<killerbeesateme> or run whatever you need to run?
<Ward1983> yes it seems to run fine
<Ward1983> well
<Ward1983> so far
<Ward1983> hard to type in, some keys do freaky stuff
<Ward1983> liek tab lol
<Ward1983> no tab completing now
<killerbeesateme> does mythtv have a home dir?
<killerbeesateme> that may be why some of that stuff doesn't work quite right.  you are in a mythtv shell though so you are operating under the same permissions and config files
<Ward1983> ah ffs lol
<Ward1983> stupid !@#!#!#!@
<killerbeesateme> ffs?
<Ward1983> it cannot open any gui software....
<Ward1983> ffs / for fucking sakes
<killerbeesateme> are you on the machine, or remoting into it/
<Ward1983> i might be able to copy the folder now though
<Ward1983> killerbeesateme, remoting but trough vnc so its kindof the same
<Ward1983> ill just try to copy my other condigs
<Ward1983> from the other user
<killerbeesateme> you could always do that with root and chown it to mythtv too
<Ward1983> yes mythtv has a home dir
<Ward1983> /home/mythtv/
<Ward1983> i dunno anything about commandline + rights
<killerbeesateme> if you want to change the owner to a file to another user its "chown user file"  or if its a directory and you want everything in it to change "chown -R user file"
<Ward1983> cool starting zsnes allready made the dir, but because it couldnt start i couldnt calibrate yet
<Ward1983> aha
<Ward1983> thats actually change ownership????
<killerbeesateme> yea
<Ward1983> if yes then THANX
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> ive been wondering how to do that for a while
<Ward1983> i do all the other filerights with a file-explorer
<killerbeesateme> ahh.  i know in koqueror you can change users and groups in the gui
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: You can use chmod for changing permissions from the command line
<Ward1983> i knew chmod allready
<Ward1983> but i dunno how to use it
<Ward1983> i could look it up though
<Ward1983> i vaguely remember something about numbers
<Ward1983> but not how they work
<frozenskunk> chomd --help, basically + or - either r w or x
<Ward1983> brb lets see if it worked
<frozenskunk> numbers can do it, but you have to think about them, r w and x are easy
<Ward1983> numbers are weird
<Ward1983> at least those numbers
<frozenskunk> yeah, there is a scheme to them that I can never remember
<frozenskunk> Can someone please help me figure out how to get my dish network codes to transmit using a commandIR mini? I can transmit my Hauppauge codes just fine, and receive the dish codes, but I can't transmit the dish codes. Thanks!
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, you need to be using lirc 0.8.4a for the mini to work properly
<foxbuntu> and the commandir userspace driver not the kernel module
<frozenskunk> I have upgraded to the superm version
<foxbuntu> 0.8.3pre1 or 0.8.4a?
<frozenskunk> 3 pre1 I think
<foxbuntu> ok, cuz superm1 just published the deb for 0.8.4a version on his PPA tonight
<frozenskunk> ok, I'm not that recent, I did mine last week one day. How do I upgrade to the newest?
<foxbuntu> just go pull the latest from his ppa here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~superm1/+archive, you need to remove lirc first then install this version and select the CommandIR (Userspace) in the setup
<frozenskunk> just double checked, and I do have the 3-pre1 version
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge lirc
<foxbuntu> which will alert you that it will remove mythbuntu-control-centre, mythbuntu-desktop and some others, just take note of them and reinstall them after you install lirc again
<frozenskunk> Ok, let me try that real quick
<frozenskunk> (unrelated) is there an easy way to copy/paste into a remote desktop window?
<foxbuntu> remote desktop as in rdp to windows?
<frozenskunk> rdp to my myth box
<foxbuntu> so VNC
<frozenskunk> yes
<foxbuntu> no, usually VNC does not map clipboards
<frozenskunk> that's what I thought, but I always secretly hope I just haven't figured it out yet... ;-)
<Ward1983> killerbeesateme, frozenskunk still not working
<Ward1983> im getting extremely confused here
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: while removing lirc, I got a warning that /etc/lirc wasn't empty so it wasn't removed. Do I want to delete that manually before installing the new version?
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: what happened after doing that?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, you can, its prob just backup data however
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, same thing as i allways had, no gamepads
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, maybe its permissions for the gamepad?
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: How do I install the new version, when I did the 3pre-1 I had to do it command line, can I use synaptic for this new version?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> same process as the other
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: what kind of gamepad is it? Can you see it in dev list?
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, i got 2 gamepads, now once more to be very clear: they work fine when i start zsnes from a terminal
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, they DONT work when i start them from mythtv
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, I had superm1 build it for intrepid for now, its actually the build for jaunty
<frozenskunk> sudo apt-get install lirc-0.8.4a-0unbuntu1~intrepid1 ??
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, i did copy .zsnes from my homedir to the mythtv homedir
<Ward1983> and changed the ownership to mythtv
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, no
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, sudo dpkg -i lirc-0.8.4a-0unbuntu1~intrepid1.deb
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, you will need to download it first
<frozenskunk> so I don't have to add the ppa to my sources.list?
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, so it cannot be permissions for /dev/input/js0 and js1 ?
<foxbuntu> no, just download the deb matching your architecture (amd64/i386) from the link I gave you
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: I was just getting ready to ask if you run zsnes from a terminal as the mythtv user if it would work?
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, no thats the only difference, i run it as me own user
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu, ok, that's a little different than I did the last time.
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, i thought that was clear sorry
<frozenskunk> no big deal, I was just thinking down the wrong path (as usual)
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, ok, well in any case :)
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: I can't seem to figure out where the link to the .deb package is on the web site, what am I missing?
<foxbuntu> expend the lirc 0.8.4 package and you will see the links for it
<frozenskunk> thanks, not sure how I missed that, must be clicking faster than I
<frozenskunk> Im reading
<frozenskunk> is lirc-0.8.4a-0unbuntu1~intrepid1.deb the only file I need to get?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, should be
<frozenskunk> ok, just installed that, it never gave me an option for userspace driver
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, well now i just launched zsnes with a gui and tried calibrating, only i cannot seem to calibrate any axis, not even dpad, buttons work fine though :s
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: baby steps! At least you know you can see it now...
<Ward1983> true but im completely stuck
<Ward1983> this doesnt make any sense at all anymore
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: I feel your pain, I've been trying to get these remote controls working again for over 6 months now!!!
<Ward1983> :o
<Ward1983> 6 months
<Ward1983> whats the problem?
<Ward1983> i jsut setup lircd a couple of days ago
<frozenskunk> something with lirc I think, they worked fine under gutsy, the hardy upgrade killed them, I think I'm finallly getting close (THANKS FOXBUNTU!)
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: never got an option for userspace driver on the install, nothing seems to work now with irw, I'm going to redo my lircd.conf file real quick and see where that gets me.
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<foxbuntu> the first window that comes up tells you to select a remote
<foxbuntu> Select CommandIR Multi (userspace)
<frozenskunk> yes, I didn't see userspace on the list though, let me try again
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, upgrading is something i dont even risk lol
<frozenskunk> Ok, found it that time (I must be going half blind tonight). Selected it for the first, Command IR Dish for the second. everything seems ok, but irw doesn't see anything when push buttons on the remotes, do I need to redo my lircd.conf?
<Ward1983> i tried it two times, went wrong two times
<Ward1983> so i never try it again
<Ward1983> if you look at something for too long you indeed become half blind on the subject
<Ward1983> at least i am
<frozenskunk> Ward1983: I normally dont' either, the girlfriend was being 'helpful'
<Ward1983> hahaha
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, well at least she owes you lol
<Ward1983> its like a jokercard you can use when you want
<Ward1983> dunno how that card is called in enlish
<frozenskunk> Yet somehow, I'm the one that alwasy pays... ;-)
<Ward1983> disable upgrading lol
<Ward1983> or better yet, dont give the root password to your gf
<frozenskunk> You would think that would be just common sense, but no.... ;-)
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> if the rest of the family would use my mythtv i would even strip the menu
<Ward1983> comment all the buttons to change settings out of the xml
<frozenskunk> Usually it's not bad for me, she just wants to watch tv, so doesn't mess around in the menus.
<Ward1983> im curious how non IT people would find the usabillity of mythtv
<Ward1983> i think its pretty similar to them then any other mediacenter, and therefor is not hard to use
<frozenskunk> once it's set up, she (who has no IT experience at all, uses MS OFfice at work) loves it
<frozenskunk> when the remotes dont' work for 6 months, she gets pissed
<Ward1983> family is on vacation here, curious what my parents think of it
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, lol 6 months :o
<Ward1983> she could have upgraded again in that time :p
<Ward1983> im planning on letting my family use mythweb to schedule recordings if something they liek is on, and they should allways set a lower priority then my shows :p
<Ward1983> or jsut give ma a couple of tuners :p
<frozenskunk> just need to get more tuner cards!
<Ward1983> lol timing
<Ward1983> i just said that :D
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: do I just add my personal lircd.conf files to the one with the new userspace in it?
<Ward1983> i got a DC10+ in it as second card though
<Ward1983> but that cannot tune
<Ward1983> i can hook it up to the vcr that has a tuner though
<Ward1983> maybe i could do something with it with irblast
<frozenskunk> I'm still using my hauppage 350 and 500 that I have had for a few years now
<Ward1983> but too much work
<Ward1983> i have a PVR-150
<frozenskunk> irblast is what I'm working on
<Ward1983> it came with my second hand machine
<frozenskunk> new commandir is supposed to be easier than the one I have.
<Ward1983> i dunno commandir
<Ward1983> i never played with irblast
<Ward1983> dont have a transmitter yet
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, yeah, you will need to edit the lircd.conf to add your remotes
<frozenskunk> cammandir is the irblaster hardware
<Ward1983> didnt know that, i thought it worked with various devices including homemade ones?
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: do I need to leave the hauppage remote that it added automatically (and labeled as userspace)
<Ward1983> or is that just lirc?
<frozenskunk> you can use homemade also, I just wanted a 'cleaner' install
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<Shadow__X> anyone know what happened to the mythtv plugin in totem in the 8.10 repos
<Ward1983> lol my homemade serial receiver was about as simple as it gets
<Ward1983> to isntall
<Ward1983> and it looks pretty slick too
<Ward1983> i built it into a tiny old mousereceiver for a old wireless IR mouse
<frozenskunk> right, but commandir will support 4 transmitters over usb
<frozenskunk> so I can control 3 dish network receivers and my TV all using my mythtv (hauppauge) remote
<Ward1983> you can just make 4 usb receivers and use a UAB hub
<Ward1983> USB hub
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, no, but it wont hurt
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, the changes it makes that are important are in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: ok, then what else did the user space remote selection do? (just tryign to learn what all is going on in the process)
<frozenskunk> ok
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, you have 3 dishes? :s
<frozenskunk> I like answers before i ask!
<Ward1983> frozenskunk, i only have cable lol
<frozenskunk> One dish, 3 receivers running off of it
<Ward1983> aaaah ok
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, yes, but I have cable as well with 11 tuners
<Ward1983> 11?
<foxbuntu> indeed
<frozenskunk> damn, now I got 'receiver envy'.... ;-)
<Ward1983> how come you people are so rich lol
<Ward1983> and what mainboard did you use for 11 tuners? or do you mean multiple backends?
<foxbuntu> I am actually a core dev for the project but I also own a business that I am working on a ready to use mythbuntu machine
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: how do I restart lircd without rebooting?
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, multiple backends
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<rhpot1991_laptop> foxbuntu: is just trying to cover his shortcomings :)
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, and short they are ;)
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, nice, i was thinking of installing mythtv boxes at peoples houses myself, but it will probably be too much paperwork
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, it can be...
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, over here ISPs allow digital tv at shamefull quality and shamefull deatures
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: I just included my lircd.conf file for the hauppage remote that was working earlier, and get nothing when running irw
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, frozenskunk post your hardware.conf to pastebin
<frozenskunk> do I need to add that to hardware.conf also?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, cat /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, yes but i know a guy that has a pc shop, maybe hes interested, im gonna ask him :) they also sell tvs and digital TV, etc etc
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, let me tell you one thing, I have been working on this ready to use mythbuntu machine for over a year
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: cat what/where?
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, i love the fact that you can alter the xml files for the menus, to get options away that people cannot use because they can prevent the system from working well
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, just grab the contents of the hardware.conf file and post it to pastebin
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | frozenskunk
<Zinn> frozenskunk: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, yes but what i mean is more just build a pc with hardwar that works, set it all up and place it
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, i think your idea goes much further
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, yes to an extent
<Ward1983> over here the program guide, etc are the main selling points of set top boxes
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m4bf40e0d
<Ward1983> so if peopel can choose to do that by buying a machine they can put all their media on, or by paying per month and hiring a crappy machine
<Ward1983> i know what i would choose :p
<Ward1983> mythtv is better, way more features and much cheaper down the line
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, change this line in the hardware.conf: REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge" to REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="", then restart lirc again and see if irw works
<frozenskunk> ok
<frozenskunk> what about the TRANSMITTER line?
<foxbuntu> leave it empty
<frozenskunk> it is currently set to dish/general.conf, so I should blank it out also
<foxbuntu> well your on Dish right?
<frozenskunk> yes
<foxbuntu> I thought you meant driver, so then just dont touch it
<frozenskunk> sorry, no I meant the TRANSMITTER_LIRCD_CONF line
<foxbuntu> leave that one alone
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: nope still nothing...
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, sudo lircd --driver=commandir -n
<foxbuntu> then in a seperate terminal window start irw again
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: the lircd --dirver command gives and error, reading of file 'etc/lirc//lircd/lircd.conf' failed
<frozenskunk> the extra slash is in the error message, not a typo on my part
<foxbuntu> thats ok
<foxbuntu> just ignore it
<frozenskunk> nothing on irw still, the lircd window gives unable to claim CommandIR - Is it already busy?
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: try 'rmmond commandir' or check for other lircds
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, you can try it, sudo rmmod lirc_cmdir
<foxbuntu> also sudo rmmod commandir
<frozenskunk> stop, rmmod those, and start again?
<frozenskunk> oh, wait, I just saw my note, I forgot to reinstall all the other packages after updating lirc, could that be a problem?
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: ok, the rmmod got the lircd to run cleanly, but still no luck with irw
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, no, but you will want to do that
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, this all worked prior to an upgrade?
<frozenskunk> yes, under gusty everything was fine, hardy broke it, and I haven't been able to get it going since.
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, so are you on hardy or intrepid?
<frozenskunk> I have been working with commandir support, and had it receiving from hauppauge and dish remotes, transmitting on hauppage, but not on dish
<frozenskunk> I am on intrepid now, a fresh install
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, hmm
<frozenskunk> I am including the same lircd.conf file now that I had receiving (and transmitting) with my hauppauge remote
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, that error you are receiving is similar to one I am having with the commandir driver as well, I am stumped atm and have been working with the guy that built these things
<frozenskunk> the line 13 error?
<foxbuntu> no, the unable to claim CommandIR - Is it already busy?
<frozenskunk> doing the rmmod fixe3d those,
<foxbuntu> oh
<frozenskunk> only thing I get now is the line 13 error, reading of config file failed
<foxbuntu> ok...
<foxbuntu> well then put your whole config back together and try irw again
<frozenskunk> which config? the lircd.config?
<foxbuntu> yea
<frozenskunk> that is the same now as it was before, it just includes the generic dish conf and another that I keep on my desktop
<foxbuntu> then start lirc back up: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<frozenskunk> It was working with the older (3pre-1) lirc, I havn't seen it work with the 8.4 yet...
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, I ran into issues with that as well with my MCE remote and receiver, I am wondering if there is a bug in 0.8.4a lirc
<frozenskunk> just took the extra line out of the lircd.conf file just incase and restarted.
<frozenskunk> after looking at this error message, I think there is a typo somewher in the lirc 8.4 where it tries to read in /etc/lirc//lircd.conf (instead of /etc/lirc/lircd.conf)
<frozenskunk> so lircd never gets a lircd.conf file loaded when it starts up
<foxbuntu> could be
<frozenskunk> although now that I look closer, removing the extra line (userspace remote) from my lircd.conf changed the error from line 13 to line 15, line 13 was the one I commented out, and line 15 is the 'include' line that points to my lircd.conf on my desktop
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, well rolling back to 8.3 will get your receiver working but not the transmitter
<foxbuntu> wait
<frozenskunk> well, that's the thing, I had the transmitter transmitting the Hauppage remote codes, just not the dish codes...
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> im confused
<frozenskunk> which doesn't make a bit of sense to me because I know the .conf file was valid because irw would decode the dish remotes...
<foxbuntu> I must have mis understood your original problem then
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, on that same apge as before is the deb for lirc 0.8.3pre1 go download that in the mean time...I'll brb, going to look into something quick
<frozenskunk> commandir woud receive codes using irw from both hauppage and dish remotes, commandir would transmit hauppage remote codes using irsend with no problem, it would NOT transmit dish codes at all, no flashing led's no signal received by dish boxes
<frozenskunk> ok, roll back to that one then?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, yeah
<frozenskunk> ok, I really appreciate all your help!!!
<foxbuntu> if it was transmitting lets go back
<frozenskunk> sounds good
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: good news/bad news.... Something along the way got the transmit to work correctly for the dish codes!!! Thank you so much!!! However, now my wireless network connection doesn't work, and live tv won't play. I have reinstalled the mybuntu packages, rebooted, and still nothing...
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, well im not sure how much transmitting helps vs no TV
<foxbuntu> ;)
<frozenskunk> well, tv hasn't worked for 6 minutes, remotes have been broken for over 6 months, at least its a new problem to work on!!! ;-)
<frozenskunk> what is the name of the wireless network connection manager package, so I can check if it was uninstalled?
<MythbuntuGuest42> does anyone know if its possible to download videos from you tube and add them as .flv into the video manager?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, nm-applet
<Ward1983> does anybody have any idea why zsnes works fine from a terminal, but not from ubuntu? i copied the settings in /zsnes to the homefolder of the mythtv user
<Ward1983> so theres now also a /home/mythtv/.zsnes dir, which has the exact same contents as the one from my normal user
<Ward1983> also i changed ownership to mythtv
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, with all the changes, I would go for a reboot and see if its fine when it comes back up
<MythbuntuGuest42> does anyone know why it mythbuntu hangs on reboot , if it wasn't shut down properly (i accently disconnected the power cord) and now its taking almost 20 mins to reboot
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: tried that, I checked and network manager applet is set to start on boot, but ip addr shows that the wireless link is down. also, normally it wants my password on boot to connect, and it never asks now...
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, click on the nm applet in the tool bar and see if it notices your wifi network
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: got it going again, had to remove and reinstall nm-applet and it's fine. How do i get it to stop asking for my keyring passcod everytime on boot?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, it shouldnt...im not sure what is causing that
<foxbuntu> my laptop doesnt do that
<foxbuntu> that is something I would go google/surf the forums looking for an answer to
<frozenskunk> yeah, it always wants the keyring passcode so it can get the wpa2 passcode for the network
<frozenskunk> seems like it should be easy to fix, I thought you might know off top of your head.
<foxbuntu> nope, sorry
<frozenskunk> Running mythfill database to see if that fixes tv watching issue or not.
<foxbuntu> the top of my head seems to have shrank over the years
<frozenskunk> I seem to have the same affliction...
<foxbuntu> what is the TV watching issue
<frozenskunk> it won't... ;-) it used to, but now when i choose watch tv, the screen goes black briefly, and back to the frontend menu
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, sounds like a Backend issue, check the log: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<Ward1983> i found a good description of my problem, but no solution :( http://board.zsnes.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3162&highlight=mythtv
<frozenskunk> when I run frontend from command line, I get TV Error: LiveTV not succesfully started, let me check the log
<Ward1983> what can cause this please?
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: looking at my log file, it seems that my channel changin script might be wrong, would that keep the live tv from loading?
<Ward1983> damn i need to READ
<Ward1983> thats from 2005
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, yes
<frozenskunk> ok, the cammand line version would be ./chchange.sh dish1 1 for mythtv it should be './chchange.sh dish1 1 ' correct?
<foxbuntu> frozenskunk, sorry, I dont know anything about the dtv channel changer, but, tgm4883_laptop ^
<Ward1983> i would liek to compile the latest version of zsnes, can i get it from svn or something?
<frozenskunk> that is just my script, it runs irsend for me
<tgm4883_laptop> frozenskunk, well if that is your script, then what does the last 1 do?
<frozenskunk> the last 1 sets the commandir to transmit the command on transmitter 1
<Ward1983> oh damn wrong channel
<Ward1983> sorry
<mib_6cmbqv> Does anybody know if the hauppauge hvr 1250 is supported by mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mib_6cmbqv: you need to be running trunk, so not currently
<mib_6cmbqv> Whats Trunk?
<cjgcracker> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Bert_2> Hi, I've found an old XFX Nvidia TV tuner card, but I can't find much information about it except that it works with media center 2005, does that mean that it's incompatible with mythbuntu or mythtv ingeneral ?
<renjith> hai is any channel named mythtv-users?
<renjith>  hai is any channel named mythtv-users?
<renjith> Hai All
<renjith> Does  myth tv requires X server?
<renjith> ChanServ: :)
<Ahmuck> tgm4883_laptop: thx for the tip to the zoneminder site.  this is exactly what i was looking for
<cjgcracker> Hello. Is there anyone who can give me a hand with an HVR-1800 and an Asus P5Q-EM
<cjgcracker> Also wondered if anyone else has had issues installing from 8.10 alternate cd
<cjgcracker> Hello. Is there anyone who can give me a hand with an HVR-1800 and/or an Asus P5Q-EM
<CosmicTouch> hi @ all
<CosmicTouch> Would anyone be please so kind helping me getting lirc -> mythfrontend work under MYTHBUNTU 8.10 ??
<CosmicTouch> i get an lirc_init failed in mythfrontend log but Lirc works fine !?!?!?!?!?!?
<CosmicTouch> would anybody be so kind to help me by my Mythbuntu 8.10 problems ?
<superm1> CosmicTouch, i think youre better off with a post at the forums, most people here are pretty afk atm
<CosmicTouch> hello superm1  , thx for your answer ... my english issent that good .. coul you please repeat your answer in other words ?
<superm1> !forums | CosmicTouch
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forums
<superm1> psh Zinn
<superm1> CosmicTouch, try to summarize your question/problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<superm1> a lot of the people in this room aren't around at the moment
<CosmicTouch> ah away from keyboard ?
<CosmicTouch> lol
<CosmicTouch> what is atm ?
<tgm4883_laptop> at the moment
<CosmicTouch> what do you mean with : i think youre better off with a post
<superm1> !forums | CosmicTouch
<Zinn> CosmicTouch: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<superm1> there we go
<CosmicTouch> cool, guys thanks for the info
<CosmicTouch> but just for making better my englisch ... what do you mean with : i think youre better off with a post .... please in other words
<tgm4883_laptop> CosmicTouch, you will "post" your question in the forums by opening up a thread
<CosmicTouch> i now understand the meaning of it but i didnt now : better off
<noii> halfway through watching a program my ir remote drops out, and now cat /proc/bus/input/devices doesn't list it anymore - any ideas how to debug/fix this?
<CosmicTouch> If other people have the same problem that lirc works but mythfrontend ( MYTHBUNTU 8.10( doesent recognized it, than they have to run $mythtv-lirc-generator and replace the new linked /home/"username"/.lirc/mythtv with their usual lircrc-file
<CosmicTouch> Greetz
<CosmicTouch> have an nice evening
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> i have just installed the 64 bit version of mythbuntu 8.10 and i have goit everything working
<psicobra> but i am having an issues with the images for my videos i have is set in listings view and i get a thumbnail but not a big picture any ideas how i can fix this
<psicobra> any one?
<psicobra> any one able to help i'm sure it is a simple fix
<noii> psicobra: do you mean the images downloaded through 'search' for ripped dvds? i think low res images are downloaded by an older imdb scraping script - i have seen a forum post on updating the script somewhere.
<psicobra> yeah so have i
<psicobra> it's not the res so much just the fact i only get a small image no large poster
<noii> ah, not sure then
<psicobra> do you get a large poster?
<noii> not -sure. they've always been 'normal' size for me - i may not be understanding the question, i
<noii> i'm pretty new to mythtv
<noii> psicobra: mine looks very similar to this http://mythtv.sourceforge.net/mc/mythvideo5.png
<psicobra> thanks
<ajhtwolf> anyone know of a way to change the player for livetv from the default player to something different like xine ?
<laga> ajhtwolf: not possible
<ajhtwolf> laga, darn, possible to open the video stream in a new window?
<laga> um.. not by default. that'll need some hacks
<anthrax> need some help during install mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-12
<jerky_2> so i'm having some performance problems on my myth box. i'm running mythbuntu 8.10 now but the problem was there on 8.04 too. my box will be running fine (frontend, backend, even mythcommflag sometimes) and then all of a sudden it starts stuttering pretty badly for a few seconds. it doesn't seem to happen at any specific interval...
<jerky_2> but when i take a look at the 'top' output, it always corresponds with 'mysqld' jumping up the CPU usage column. when it drops off the top CPU users the performance problems are gone. any ideas for what could be wrong or how to troubleshoot this?
<jerky_2> mysqld runs as the mysql user whereas mythfrontend runs as my user and mythbackend (+other stuff) runs as the mythtv user
<jerky_2> it seems like the mysqld process just starves the CPU because otherwise the machine performs fine
<jerky_2> just wondering if anyone else has tweaked their MySQL configuration at all... i tried running optimize_mythdb.pl but that didn't seem to help
<MythbuntuGuest59> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest59> i have installed mythbuntu 8.10 with a HVR-1600, i'm able to scan de channel, but when i try to watch tv i got a blank screen, and the system seem to freez, i need to push ESC many times, to be able to exit the frontend.
<MythbuntuGuest31> how do i add my user to the myth tv group so i can access all the files?
<MythbuntuGuest31> within mythbuntu
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest31: sudo adduser <username> <group>
<MythbuntuGuest31> tritium thank u , do u know how to search what groups are available?
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest31: they are listed in /etc/group
<MythbuntuGuest31> tritium> do u also know why it takes almost 20 minutes to boot up while it says loading desktop ? b4 it used to boot up in about 4-5 mins
<scotepi> hello, i just installed, there was a option for TV out that i didn't set. id like to set it now without reinstalling
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest31: I've never seen it take 20 minutes to boot.
<scotepi> i cant find the option in anything in the application menu
<scotepi> anyone?
<jerky_2> scotepi, check in mythtv-setup 's options, or in mythfrontend's setup options... there should be output options in there somewhere
<rhpot1991> scotepi: it would help if you described your hardware a little
<scotepi> my video card is a radio 9200, im trying to use the svideo out
<scotepi> there was a option on inital install, one of the 15 mythbuntu screen
<scotepi> but right now im trying to figure out why firewire isnt working
<scotepi> or i guess ssh too since it was enabled, but its unconectable
<scotepi> nm on ssh
<rhpot1991> !firewire | scotepi
<Zinn> scotepi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> WARNING: firewire can be a pain :(
<scotepi> it worked fine on my MBP
<scotepi> so i know my box works
<scotepi> im watching for it to display active on my cable box
<scotepi> lol at all the "to be continued... "
<scotepi> myth prime give "0 stbs primed, 0 non-stbs ignored and 0 ghost nodes skipped on 0 ports."
<rhpot1991> scotepi: what version of mythprime?
<scotepi> 0.55b
<scotepi> i dont see my firewire card in lspci
<scotepi> where is
<rhpot1991> scotepi: well thats something you need to work out first, after that you can get the latest firewire programs from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/majoridiot
<scotepi> what /usr/src is the main kernel? and where does it go after compile
<scotepi> oh nice, i cant even makemenuconfig
<renjith> Hi all is there a channel named myth-use?
<renjith> what is the exat channel name?
<rhpot1991> renjith: you mean #mythtv-users ?
<renjith> yes thanks
<MythbuntuGuest06> can anyone tell me how to add my username to the mythbuntu myth group so i can view all the media files while logged in as myself?
<MythbuntuGuest99> can anyone help me check my wireless settings? everything was working fine. and now i dont see a icon in the task manager for wireless and i can't seem to connect my mythbuntu laptop to y router to get online
<MythbuntuGuest99> is there any network manager where i can put in my wireless settings?
<MythbuntuGuest99> can anyone tell me how to run network manager please? i'm a total noob
<superm1> its running by default normally
<superm1> it should be in your task bar
<superm1> as an icon with two computers on it, or one computer and an x
<MythbuntuGuest99> its not in the task bar i've tried to add it but its not on the list
<superm1> is it installed?
<Daviey> superm1: hmm... not on this fresh install of mythbuntu intrepid...
<superm1> look in synaptic for network-manager-gnome
<superm1> Daviey, wha?
<Daviey> (diskless), /me tries main one
<MythbuntuGuest99> network manager gnome installed in snaptic
<superm1> diskless is far different in terms of this stuff
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest99, then check if nm-applet is running
<superm1> that's the network applet.  if so, check for the NetworkManager service
<MythbuntuGuest99> suprm1 > i'm not sure how to check that
<Daviey> superm1: aye, it is there on a fresh intrepid main - but not diskless
<MythbuntuGuest99> i just installed mythbuntu yesterday, and it seems like i was able to check the icons and make changes and everything
<MythbuntuGuest99> rebooted today and everythign was gone
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest99, well if you've got nothing invested on this yet, the easiest solution is a reinstall :)
<superm1> however if you want to poke around, what did you change?
<MythbuntuGuest99> on a side note - am i able to view the media (music, videos) thru one of the file managers ? or can i only view them under the myth front end?
<MythbuntuGuest99> i've not changed anything, had to relocate the laptop so i just did a restart and the 2 computers icon top right , was gone
<superm1> sure you can browse files in the file manager if you want
<superm1> well surely something changed, does it come back possibly after another reboot?
<superm1> jsut a one off problem
<MythbuntuGuest99> one reboot didn't fix it, but i just rebooted once more for the hell of it, and it worked
<superm1> there ya go :)
<MythbuntuGuest99> the music i add via my other computers on to the share on mythbuntu, i can browse those files from other computers on the network. but i can't seem to browse them whiel on the mythbuntu laptop
<MythbuntuGuest99> when i try to access the mythtv directory nothing comes up
<superm1> its /var/lib/mythtv/music by default i think
<MythbuntuGuest99> ok thanks
<MythbuntuGuest99> i'll try it out
<MythbuntuGuest99> appreciate ur time
<superm1> no prob, good luck
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, ping
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: o/
<MythbuntuGuest69> hi all
<spoky99_> hi all
<spoky99> someone know how to set mythwelcome for make it work whit nvram-wakeup?
<spoky99> someone know how to set mythwelcome for make it work whit nvram-wakeup?
<spoky99> in the 8.10 mythwelcome came whit new config line, and I don't found nothing about it :(
<superm1> spoky99, if you dont see too much luck in here, you might consider posting at the forums instead
<superm1> !forums | spoky99
<Zinn> spoky99: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<spoky99> thank
<IXian-Pr> Hi, I got a quick question about mythbuntu. Is there any build of mythbuntu that's capable of living on a ~1GB flash disk?
<superm1> for a frontend or backend?
<IXian-Pr> for example, backend only?
<superm1> it will be a tight fit
<superm1> if you can splurge a little, 2gb will be better
<IXian-Pr> of course, storage of video has to be networked or on a separate disc. ^_^
<superm1> right
<spoky99> i€x€
<IXian-Pr> Well, I'm just curious since I got a spare 1GB flash and a EPIA MII lying around ;)
<IXian-Pr> (And a bootable IDE2flash connector)
<superm1> i think the default backend only install will still be bigger than 1gb, but you can probably remove a few things from it to free up soem more space
<superm1> i'd say experiment a little in a VM
<IXian-Pr> ok, well. thanks :)
<spoky99> IXian-Pr: the problem with flash disk is that they are projected for a limited write an rewrite..
<IXian-Pr> this is the adivce I wanted. :)
<spoky99> IXian-Pr: You risk to damage the flash disk ad lost your data
<IXian-Pr> spoky99: mhm, thanks. :)
<IXian-Pr> Got to go, c'ya on the great intertubes :)
<spoky99> IXian-Pr: you could make it using the flash disk only for reading and not.. for writing
<spoky99> opss.. he is going out :)
<jphillip> I'd just splurge for a 4gb flash drive, they are cheap enough now
<jphillip> mysql might be an issue there
<spoky99> I heard of some taiwan flash rom 4gb for 13€ :D
<jphillip> I got mine for $20 something I think
<jphillip> they are pretty cheap anymore
<spoky99> jphillip: yes I talked about take it directly from taiwan :D
<spoky99> someone know how to set mythwelcome for make it work whit nvram-wakeup?
<jphillip> !forums | spoky99
<Zinn> spoky99: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<spoky99> Zinn: I post one tread about my question 4 day ago and... nobody reply me :D
<jphillip> Zinn is a bot, he wont respond :)
<spoky99> jphillip: :D
<spoky99> Umm someone know how to stop the automatic shutdown imposted into mythtv-setup?
<spoky99> I put 15 sec of idle timeout
<spoky99> and.. uncecked "block shutdown ..."
<spoky99> and now I don't have the time to start the frontend :D
<spoky99> and the computer goes in shutdown :D
<spoky99> I'ts in loop mode :D
<toorima> planing on doing the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, anything bugs I should now about? read something about problems with nvidia drivers?
<superm1> if you have an older nvidia card yes there is no driver
<superm1> if you have one that supports the 173 or 177 driver you are okayt
<toorima> GeForce 7300 GS
<toorima> is that old or?
<jphillip> superm1 is there a list of that somewhere that we can teach Zinn?
<superm1> that's new enough i believe
<jphillip> ya that should be fine
<toorima> cool thx
<superm1> there is kinda a list on nvidia's webpage
<jphillip> I have a 6800 that works fine with it
<superm1> but there is a lot of overlap
<superm1> and it's confused as heck
<jphillip> what do people with old cards do in intrepid then, compile the driver themselves?
<toorima> gonna backup up both root and /var/lib with partimage incase i run into trouble
<superm1> jphillip, cry
<jphillip> superm1 back in the day I used to compile ati driver from source and farm them out to some friends, was such a headache....
<superm1> from source?
<superm1> amd doesn't post source....
<jphillip> errrm, you know what I mean
<jphillip> built debian packages of them
<superm1> oh, yeah that.
<jphillip> was back on debian sid for amd64 too
<superm1> well these days the driver should be able to do --buildpkg Ubuntu sanely
<jphillip> was fun when xorg would break for a week after an upgrade
<frippera> I'm having trouble getting the EPG info attached to the right channel.....any ideas what I missed? I tried reseting the channel info with "mythfilldatabase --do-channel-updates" but no luck
<frippera> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest83> Hi all
<MythbuntuGuest83> HDHomeRun, Network manager not starting fast enough.  I've tried the fixes from the forum to no avail.
<MythbuntuGuest83> Can anyone point me to how to make DHCP not take over even if I change to manual network settings?
<jphillip> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<fuxxy> I just installed ubuntu version 8.10, and it seems the only version of mythtv included in the package manager is 0.21. My existing backend is running version 0.20, how can I install a the 0.20 frontend on this new box?
<superm1> it's more difficult to do so then you'd think...
<superm1> you are better off upgrading your backend (imo)
<fuxxy_> superm1, well, I can't upgrade backend to 0.21, it's still masked in gentoo.
<fuxxy_> all I need is frontend 0.20, and the one dep.
<superm1> still? it's been out for almost a year....
<fuxxy_> superm1, yeah, I don't understand either.
<superm1> fuxxy_, let me ping the gentoo maintainer momentarily about that
<fuxxy_> superm1, okay, thanks.
<superm1> fuxxy_, well he's not responding right this moment.  hang around here for a couple of hours, whenever he responds i'll let you know.  that certainly doesn't seem right that it's still masked
<superm1> fuxxy_, <Cardoe> superm1: No.
<superm1> <Cardoe> superm1: It's not marked stable due to a file collision issue
<superm1> <Cardoe> which was committed yesterday
<superm1> <Cardoe> so the arch teams are in the process of marking it stable
<superm1> * jgarvey has quit ("Leaving")
<superm1> <Cardoe> however, the Gentoo documentation recommends you use unstable for MythTV anyway
<superm1> fuxxy_, if you are having trouble, the maintainer told me to send you to #gentoo-mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> gentoo-mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtoo?
<superm1> yes tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> mythtoo
<fuxxy_> superm1, hmm. time to bite the bullet I guess.
<fuxxy_> make the wifey mad :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-13
<toorima__> is there any difference between the nvidia drivers for 32 bit and 64 bit? i just got an error durring upgrade saying exit status 2 for nvidia-glx-new, couldnt install
<bsusa> hello all
<bsusa> could someone please tell me which TV Tuner card is the best compatable one for Mythbuntu 8.04, and the remote control 100% compatable?
<toorima__> sd or hd?
<bsusa> I was looking at this card but im not sure Dvico FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital 4?
<bsusa> well for sd or hd together or seperate
<bsusa> any ideas
<toorima__> seems to be suported http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/DViCO_FusionHDTV_DVB-T_Dual_Digital_4
<bsusa> i know but my TwinHan one was supported too and the remote is not picking up all the keys i had to set it up as a keyboard.
<bsusa> so im hoping the Fusion one has direct support for all the buttons
<bsusa> which one do you use?
<toorima__> i have the pvr150 with remote for sd and pchdtv5500 for hd
<bsusa> do all the functions on the remote work
<bsusa> ?
<toorima__> but not even that remote had every key mapped, but most of them, the rest i just mapped myself
<bsusa> ok
<bsusa> how much are the pvr150's?
<tgm4883_laptop> bsusa, ebay
<toorima__> not much but its sd only, if i would buy cards today i would probably go with hdhomerun
<bsusa> I found the Fusion card locally so im thinking would it support it, its $137 AUD
<peary> after installing lirc and using mythbuntu-lircrc-generator, my ATI RF v1 remote still doesn't work in programs, although it shows up in ifw
<superm1> peary, what programs?
<superm1> tried ircat?
<peary> superm1, mplayer and vlc just to test it
<superm1> peary, okay so mplayer should work in theory.
<peary> nope, what do i do with that?
<superm1> so ircat tries to replace lircrc settings
<superm1> look at man ircat for a little on how to use it
<jerky_2> so i'm having some performance problems on my myth box. i'm running mythbuntu 8.10 now but the problem was there on 8.04 too. my box will be running fine (frontend, backend, even mythcommflag sometimes) and then all of a sudden it starts stuttering pretty badly for a few seconds. it doesn't seem to happen at any specific interval...
<jerky_2> but when i take a look at the 'top' output, it always corresponds with 'mysqld' jumping up the CPU usage column. when it drops off the top CPU users the performance problems are gone. any ideas for what could be wrong or how to troubleshoot this?
<jerky_2> mysqld runs as the mysql user whereas mythfrontend runs as my user and mythbackend (+other stuff) runs as the mythtv user
<jerky_2> it seems like the mysqld process just starves the CPU because otherwise the machine performs fine
<jerky_2> just wondering if anyone else has tweaked their MySQL configuration at all... i tried running optimize_mythdb.pl but that didn't seem to help
<peary> superm1, so it should be run something like "ircat mplayer" and will help to debug lircrc?
<superm1> peary, yeah generally that sounds right
<peary> superm1, hmm well ircat looks okay and shows commands when buttons are pressed
<superm1> then it sounds like mplayer should be working :)
<peary> it should be! but it isn't D:
<peary> same thing with vlc
<jerky_2> anyone know how to change the "nice" level mysqld runs at in mythbuntu 8.10? i'm trying to see if that'll fix my performance problems
<superm1> jerky_2, you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<superm1> since mysql is what's going crazy
<superm1> peary, not sure what else I could advise here then, sorry
<peary> superm1, thanks, no prob, will keep poking at it :)
<scotepi> the ati drivers dont install right :(
<scotepi> # modprobe fglrx
<scotepi> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<scotepi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<MythbuntuGuest88> How do I make sure I'm using the intel video driver?
<frozenskunk> Can any one please help with getting the TV out of a PVR-350 working? Thanks!
<scotepi> grr... why doesnt mythbuntu work with a faily standard install
<frozenskunk> that's the question of the day...
<frozenskunk> foxbuntu: I got the channel change script working, the file needed to be in the /usr/local/bin directory. I was never able to specify a path other than that, I gave up and went with the default...
<bsusa> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<bsusa> when i rip/transcode a DVD in Mythbuntu the end result is a video that is very blocky
<bsusa> im not sure whats going on?
<bsusa> any ideas please?
<bsusa> it comes out blocky and distorted
<bsusa> when i play the actuall dvd its fine
<bsusa> the ISO doesnt seem to work correctly
<neofree> hello
<neofree> i am trying to boot the mythbuntu 8.10 cd on a machine that was running 8.04 fine..
<neofree> the splash screen comes up with the scrolling thing..
<neofree> and then the monitor shuts off
<neofree> i tried two monitors..
<neofree> nvidia geforce fx 5200 card
<neofree> isnt there a way to boot into a "safe video mode"?
<neofree> why change the install video mode?
<neofree> anyone?
<bsusa> Is their anyway of changing the default rip/transcode for dvd folder to a specified one?
<doje_> hi all, if update from 8.04 to 8.10, will that update the kernel ?
<rhpot1991> doje_: yes
<doje_> rhpot1991: do you know what version?  I'm being told I need 2.6.26
<tgm4883_laptop> 2.6.27
<doje_> tgm4883_laptop: I just found it on the release notes, thanks :-)
<doje_> rhpot1991: thanks
<doje_> superm1: you there ?
<superm1> doje_, sure
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> is their any way of changing the rip/transcode directory in Mythbuntu 8.04?
<bsusa> anyone here
<bsusa> ?
<bsusa> is their any way of changing the rip/transcode directory in Mythbuntu 8.04?
<hads> Probably in the frontend settings somewhere
<bsusa> when ripping a dvd
<bsusa> i cant it
<bsusa> i mean i cant find it
<hads> okay
<cleptomania> Hi guys...
<cleptomania> I'm reinstalling my mythtv
<cleptomania> and I can't remember how I resolved this issue the last time around: Asus Pundit-R (connected with vga-out), when it gets to starting X starts up it switches to DVI...
<cleptomania> anyway I can get rid of the monitor detection? and force it to vga?
<cleptomania> mythbunutu 8.10
<cleptomania> ati 9100 igp onboard
<cleptomania> ok, sorted that out at least... xforcevesa fixed it (in fact probably just the radeon driver)
<Netlynx_> who knows the list with the mythbuntu mirror sites. The existence of mirror locations is mentioned on the site, but no actual mirror server is listed.
<jphillip> Netlynx_ you are automagically redirected to a mirror
<Netlynx_> ok, i tried again and got a faster mirror. I guessed if i could select a mirror by hand, i could select a mirror closer to me.
<jphillip> Netlynx_ its like that for a reason, to try and control bandwidth
<Netlynx_> ok thx. This mirror is faster. This one will do.
<tuxmaster> Hi i have a DCT700 cablebox and a MCE ir blaster/remote that will not change channels.
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: :(
<tgm4883_laptop> ha
<rhpot1991_laptop> perhaps you are blaming the wrong person :)
<tgm4883_laptop> who has that access?
<gnuleto> hi
<gnuleto> some here who can help me with my iMon PAD Remote?
<gnuleto> i like to get the pad2keys working but no luck yet
<toorima> any one know where to download the mythtv plugin for totem? its not included in archlinux
<laga> toorima: try #mythtv-users
<laga> or google ;)
<toorima> k thx
<noii> evenin all. I'm being plagued by occasional loss of my remote (nova-t 500). It'll be working, and then mid way through a program, it will cut out, and disappear off  cat /proc/bus/input/devices too.
<noii> I've got no real idea how to debug this - any suggestions welcome.
<TheBlasphemer> What'd be the best way to distribute a new Myth plugin ?
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: get it into mythtv source tree
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: what is the plugin?
<TheBlasphemer> Daviey: A simple plugin to browser Samba shares
<TheBlasphemer> For now it only handles .avi/.mpg (simply hands them to MPlayer)
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: wouldn't it be good to get that into MythVideo ?
<TheBlasphemer> Just needed a simpler way to play movies from my or my roommate's PC
<TheBlasphemer> Actually, no, I *hate* the fact that MythVideo is so bloated
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> i mount via NFS, and use MythVideo
<TheBlasphemer> My former setup was mounting the shares in /var/lib/mythtv/videos and use the video plugin
<TheBlasphemer> But I don't want everything in a database, and have to update each time I download a new episode of heroes  of desperate housewives
<ynn> Could someone give me a hand.  I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and I lost the ability to watch recordings on my frontend/backend
<Daviey> erm.. you don't *need* to rescan everytime
 * Daviey doesn't
<TheBlasphemer> ?
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: There is an option to not require scan, just browse
<TheBlasphemer> ... gaaah...
<Daviey> can't tell you where without checking
<TheBlasphemer> You've got to be kidding me :p
<Daviey> heh
<TheBlasphemer> I spend a day coding this beast :p
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: sounds like a good project tho!
<TheBlasphemer> Err, so ehm, one thing, will this cope with PCs that aren't online all the time?
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: really useful for non native types.. and perhaps videos that the Internal player doesn't handle so well
<TheBlasphemer> One of the problems I also had with my earlier setup was that it required the PC hosting the files to be always online
<Daviey> ATM.. for some types i need to drop into vlc - whcih is not so good
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: WoL :)
<TheBlasphemer> Daviey: Mythvideo automatically passes it on to MPlayer, right ?
<Daviey> OR.. have the media on the backend.. should always be on
<TheBlasphemer> See, that also requires me to do stuff before I can watch ;)
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: erm, default i belive yes - but i like the uniformed feel of the Internal player
<Daviey> so i change it
<TheBlasphemer> Ok
<TheBlasphemer> There's no way with Samba to mount a share only when it's online? (e.g. have it be just an empty directory when the PC is off)
<Daviey> really?
<Daviey> why not use NFS?
<TheBlasphemer> Windows boxes ;)
<Daviey> :(
<TheBlasphemer> The minute I can run Visual Studio 2008 in Wine, I'm converting ;)
<Daviey> yeah :(
<Daviey> TheBlasphemer: virtualbox \o/
<TheBlasphemer> Nah, that's not cutting it for me :p
<TheBlasphemer> Honestly, I tried switching to Ubuntu a while ago
<TheBlasphemer> and I loved the eye-candy and the console and stuff
<TheBlasphemer> Even got myself a hotkey to pop up a console from the top when needed and all
<TheBlasphemer> but in the end all the eye-candy and nice stuff just didn't weigh out to the stuff I missed
<TheBlasphemer> Oh well, the MythSamba plugin might still be useful for other things when I add the ability to add other file-handlers
<TheBlasphemer> At least it got me some experience to attempt and re-work the MythMusic plugin, that UI is horrible
<TheBlasphemer> I mean the Windows Media Player music playing required me to explain some things to my dad, but in the end it wasn't too difficult to use.
<giver> can anyone help? have video ok in mythbuntu,no audio,using nvidia
<TheBlasphemer> The MythMusic music playing interface is in one word horrible :/
<giver> new setting up mythbuntu
<TheBlasphemer> giver: Open up a terminal (or switch to one with ctrl+alt+F1), type alsamixer, and play about with the controls
<TheBlasphemer> Err
<TheBlasphemer> giver: What I usually do:
<TheBlasphemer> Start up a video or something else that you know has sound
<TheBlasphemer> then drop to a command shell with Ctrl+Alt+F1 (or SSH in)
<giver> ok,I know I have sound when boots
<TheBlasphemer> and play about with alsamixer till you hear sound
<giver> actually,have no videos in the pc yet
<giver> nor music
<giver> I can try playing wav sounds in some folder?
<TheBlasphemer> Yeah, sure
<giver> ok,any idea which folder have some wavs?
<giver> don;t know much the tree structure yet
<TheBlasphemer> No idea, I'm not that comfy with linux ;)
<giver> ok
<giver> I'll find it
<hads> locate .wav
<giver> ok
<giver> fine
<giver> big list
<giver> yep,have sound
<TheBlasphemer> Hmm, what TV-Tuner are you using?
<TheBlasphemer> Maybe it's one of those dodgy ones that require a loopback cable ?
<giver> skywalker-1
<giver> sat tuner
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-14
<giver> ahh,have volume,very low
<giver> from the sat tuner
<giver> should I use any other than alsa?
<giver> humm,in mythbuntu setup,when I select mythbuntu option the pc hangs
<giver> in utilities/setup>setup>mythbuntu
<giver> what that option supose to do?
<giver> ohh,i see,suppose to be mcc
<giver> but doesnt start from here for me
<giver> pc hangs
<zippytech2> just installed 8.10 on a new drive with a PVR-150 and none mce remote works on 8.04 bata 1 but booting to 8.10 no go any i deal what's changed?
<zippytech2> just installed 8.10 on a new drive with a PVR-150 and none mce remote works on 8.04 bata 1 but booting to 8.10 no go any idea
<LonEagle> hey, anyone have anygood ideas on how i could merge an old mythtv install with mythbuntu?
<LonEagle> really just want to copy the recordings over
<hads> Just copy the recordings and the database
<hads> You should be good to go
<LonEagle> maybe i can upgrade mythtv on the old box and then update the database
<hads> mythbackend will upgrade the database automatically for you.
<LonEagle> yeah but i'm not going to want to overwrite the database eh?
<hads> Or do you have two active databases?
<LonEagle> won't that totally screw up the permissions that mythbuntu sets up?
<LonEagle> no the old box isn't active right now.  just built a new box today.
<hads> Well if you haven't started using the new one yet (i.e. there's nothing in the databse you care about) then copy over the recordings and the database
<LonEagle> just the mythwhatever database, right, not the one with the mysql settings in it, right?
<hads> Yeah
<hads> mysqldum mythconverg > my_database_backup.sql
<hads> mysqldump mythconverg > my_database_backup.sql
<LonEagle> oh right mysqldump.
<LonEagle> then reconfigure all the settings, right
<hads> myth stores all it's settings in the database
<hads> On the new box `mysql mythconverg < my_database_backup.sql`
<LonEagle> yeah.  well the old box wasn't working with some of the new stuff
<LonEagle> so i'll still have to tinker
<fuxxy> The first time I installed the remote frontend on my ubuntu box, it prompted for some setup information. I've since uninstalled and reinstalled the frontend, How come it's not prompting for setup information again?
<LonEagle> probably because you didn't purge the configuration files when you uninstalled
<fuxxy> LonEagle, I didn't know I was supposed to, I told the package manager to do a complete uninstall..
<fuxxy> so how do I purge the configuration files?
<LonEagle> wait that should have
<hads> mythfrontend stores it's access details in ~/.mythtv
<fuxxy> hads, so it's safe to remove the entire ~/.mythtv
<fuxxy> ?
<hads> Maybe, depends if you want anything that's in there.
<fuxxy> hads, shouldnt be anything important to me.
<fuxxy> sigh. It still didn't prompt me for configuration options
<hads> What do you want to setup?
<fuxxy> I think I'm missing an option somewhere to specify the backend location
<fuxxy> this is a remote frontend-only machine.
<hads> You can do it in the frontend setup
<fuxxy> I can see information in the mysql database, but the frontent pops up the error complaining that it can't connect to the backend server.
<hads> Setup > General
<fuxxy> I'm starting to think the problem is with the backend, but the backend logs aren't complaining.
<hads> Is it running?
<fuxxy> everything looks correct in setup > general
<fuxxy> yeah, the backend's running, I'm watching tv on the local frontend at the moment.
<hads> You might have 127.0.0.1 in the backend setup
<hads> Run mythtv-setup on the master backend
<fuxxy> hads, possibly.
<fuxxy> need to shut down the backend first, and the wife is still watching House :)
<fuxxy> Thanks, give me a few minuites.
<fuxxy> yep, 127.0.0.1 for the local backend as well as the master backend.
<fuxxy> should I set both of those to the external IP of the box?
<hads> Yeah
<fuxxy> or better yet, will a hostname work?
<hads> Never tried, I'd use an IP
<fuxxy> I run dns on my local network.
<fuxxy> okay, it's a static ip, should be fine.
<hads> Yeah, I just dish out static IP's with DHCP
<fuxxy> so that should be it on the backend, correct?
<hads> Yup
<fuxxy> it worked
<fuxxy> hah!
<fuxxy> One more question though, I've only got a PVR-150 on my backend. It displays fine on my TV on the local frontend, but now, on my laptop at 1440X1050, the video looks grainy and blurry.
<foxbuntu> fuxxy, thats because its SD and by default the capture res is 480x480
<fuxxy> foxbuntu, that's what I thought, just wanted someone to verify, thanks.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Hi guys/gals. I'm trying to install a new Mythbuntu secondary backend/frontend system. I've already setup a primary backend, and it's working fine.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I'm in the middle of the install for the FE/2ndary BE, and am stuck at the step where I configure the connection to the master backend.
<hads> Go into mythtv-setup on the master backend and set the IP to the IP of the backend rather than 127.0.0.1 :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> For the MySQL Server, the default was localhost.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Whoa, sorry, didn't see your r4esponse.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I'm pretty sure I did that when I installed the master backend, but I'm going to re-check that right now.
<hads> Sure, just making sure, I've just been helping someone else with that :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> Cool, thanks.
<hads> You'll want to run mythtv-setup on the secondary backend (if you want to use it as a slave backend)
<hads> If you just want to run a frontend then you'll only need to config in the frontend.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Yes, on the masterBE, I just ran backend-setup, and the local IP is set to 192.168.3.5.
<hads> Cool
<MythbuntuGuest42> Do I need to use the Security PIN somehow, on the frontend?
<hads> Shouldn't do
<hads> You'll need to put in the backend settings and the mysql settings.
<hads> And that should be it
<MythbuntuGuest42> Also, to be honest, I'm not clear what a secondary backend is for. I intended the FE to just be a FE, but since itt has a 200Gb disk I thought I'd make it an addl BE as well.
<hads> The only reason you need a slave backend is for adding extra tuners in that box, running jobs (like comflagging), or extra storage.
<MythbuntuGuest42> On the FE, I entered all of the SQL values from the mysql.txt on the BE. For the server name, I tried the hostname (mythbe), and also tried the IP.
<hads> That should work
<MythbuntuGuest42> OOhhh - so if the secondaryBE has a tuner card, I can record another channel? Very cool!
<hads> Yeah, you can put as many tuner cards as you want in each backend.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Anyway, back to the problem at hand - I switched to a different tty, and tried pinging the BE - no problem.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I can ping it by name or IP.
<hads> Can you connect to mysql running on the backend from the frontend?
<foxbuntu> and if you are an insane person like someone I might know, you can have 11 tuners and 2.25TB of storage
<MythbuntuGuest42> I don't know. How would I try that?
<MythbuntuGuest42> If only I could afford that!
<hads> You can test that in mythbuntu-control-center
<foxbuntu> lol
<hads> Or on the CLI if you prefer
<foxbuntu> I have bought most of it over several years
<MythbuntuGuest42> I haven't completed the install yet, so no MCC.
<MythbuntuGuest42> CLI will do
<TheBlasphemer> foxbuntu: I have 4 tuners and 500GB, do I already qualify for insane ;)?
<hads> `mysql -h frog -u hads -p` - adjust to suite
<foxbuntu> no, that normal
<MythbuntuGuest42> OK, give me a minute. BRB
<hads> erm suit
<foxbuntu> TheBlasphemer, 4 is fairly common
<TheBlasphemer> aaaw, shoot...
<hads> I only have 3 physical tuners :)
<TheBlasphemer> foxbuntu: Yeah, figured, 2 doesn't quite cut it with 2 subsequent recordings on one channel overlapping slightly, and with the PVR-500 set it's pretty easy to add 2 more :p
<foxbuntu> I actually own a startup business dealing with MythBuntu devices thus the number tuners
<TheBlasphemer> hads: I have two Hauppauge PVR 500's :)
<hads> Yeah but you can't do multirec with those :)
<TheBlasphemer> multirec
<TheBlasphemer> ?
<hads> With DVB you can record all the channels off a multiplex at the same time.
<foxbuntu> hads, yeah...I havent tried multirec yet...I gotta get several other things working first
<TheBlasphemer> Ah
<TheBlasphemer> I don't do digital yet
<foxbuntu> TheBlasphemer, one tuner all channels on the multiplex
<TheBlasphemer> Analog is good enuff for me :)
<foxbuntu> TheBlasphemer, thats how it starts
<hads> Works well, 3 physical tuners and I can record everything that's on :)
<TheBlasphemer> Actually I think I recently read that apparently PAL (which I have) is better than NTSC which is why HDTV takes off so slow here
<hads> They aren't _that_ different :)
<TheBlasphemer> Oh well
<TheBlasphemer> I considered getting HDTV, but it just doesn't make sense here
<TheBlasphemer> You need one of those smartcards to watch it
<hads> You're basically trading a couple of lines of resolution for frame rate.
<MythbuntuGuest42> mysql -h <hostname> -u <username> -p <password>  ?
<hads> Yah
<TheBlasphemer> if you want to watch multiple channels, you need multiple smartcards (except if you only want the free ones, which are the first 3 only)
<TheBlasphemer> And you need a set-top box, and multiple if you want to watch multiple channels at once (or have multiple TVs)
<hads> Nearly beer o'clock
<TheBlasphemer> And from what I heard, there are no actual PC tuners that accept the format the dutch providers are broadcasting in yet :(
<MythbuntuGuest42> That syntax seems to have been expecting the dbname where I entered the password.
<hads> MythbuntuGuest42: Oh sorry, just -p and it will prompt for the password
<hads> Wasn't paying attention
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<hads> And yeah, you could put the database name (mythconverg) there
<MythbuntuGuest42> awesome - I'm connected to mysql.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Worked by IP, not by name.
<hads> Odd, you must have some issues there.
<fuxxy> I know that the backend will stream recordings and livetv to the frontend, but what about the local videos, mp3's and pictures that are currently set up on the pre-existing frontend?
<hads> No
<MythbuntuGuest42> Hmm. My FE has a wifi card, but that's obviously not setup yet. I have a wifi-to-ethernet adapter that I'm using to run a hardwired to the FE right now.
<fuxxy> are the location of those stored in the mysql database? (If I add them via sshfs/smbfs to the *new* frontend, will it confuse the OLD frontend?)
<MythbuntuGuest42> I'm guessing there's something going on there.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I guess I need to figure that out here on my end.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Thanks for the help so far.
<hads> No worries, g'luck :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> Damn, sometimes I hate computers. I have no idea what's going on, but I just re-tried things, using the IP, and the test was successful.
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest42: Please watch your language.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Moving on now....
<MythbuntuGuest42> Thx again.
<hads> That's a little sensitive Zinn :)
<MythbuntuGuest42> I assume Zinn is a bot?
<hads> Yah
<MythbuntuGuest47> hello. i have 8.04 mythbuntu installed and after a power outage here i can no longer connect to it via vnc. it is a headless box in my furnace room. i can ssh into it fine. i have done a netstat and dont see anything on 5900. can someone give me some idea what i should do next?
<Timrit> MythbuntuGuest47=Timrit
<Timrit> I lost the ability to connect to my mythbuntu 8.04 backend over vnc. I can still access it over ssh. Anyone know what vnc server is used? netstat doesnt show port 5900 open. ps aux|grep vnc doesnt show anything. The box sits headless and keyboard/mouseless in my furnace room and it is a PITA to pull out and hook up to a monitor. Any thoughts would be great. Thanks.
<foxbuntu> Timrit, x11vnc usually
<Timrit> foxbuntu: should x11vnc show up in ps aux | grep x11vnc?
<foxbuntu> i just checked my machine and it does not
<Timrit> hmmm
<Timrit> how about netstat | grep 5900?
<foxbuntu> sudo dpkg -l | grep x11vnc
<foxbuntu> that will tell you if its installed
<Timrit> it is
<Timrit> it is there
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> one sec
<foxbuntu> it only shows up as active via netstat, so only when its connected
<Timrit> so now i have to figure out why it is not accepting connections
<Timrit> i have restarted the box.
<foxbuntu> is gdm running?
<Timrit> hmmmm.
<Timrit> should gdm-greeter be running?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> it be logged in
<Timrit> crap
<foxbuntu> x11vnc wont work if its not
<Timrit> i had auto login setup and working
<foxbuntu> well its apparently not
<Timrit> i would love to know what happened. it was fine for a while.
<Timrit> any way to pass those over ssh with -X?
<foxbuntu> could have been an improper response to an update
<foxbuntu> Timrit, I think it simpler to fix the problem and restart gdm
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<Timrit> is pasteing 5 lines in here against the rules?
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> yes
<Timrit> ah
<foxbuntu> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Timrit> ok
<foxbuntu> Timrit, here is my working one: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2217e548
<foxbuntu> obviously with the username changed to <username>
<Timrit> here is my grep of gdm
<Timrit> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/71677/
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> I would suggest to just modify this file to make sure its the same as the one I pasted and restart gdm
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<Timrit> edited......
<Timrit> restarted....
<Timrit> and in!!!
<Timrit> wooooo hooooooo
<Timrit> thanks foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> np
<Timrit> now if i can fix my floating ip/problem with irssi/bitlbee..........
<foxbuntu> gl
<foxbuntu> im off
<Timrit> foxbuntu: thanks again. all is great!
<MythbuntuGuest36> Have any of you every used an air mouse with mythbuntu? Is there a proper way to set this up since there isn't mouse support in all menus/screens (e.g. can't click on videos)?
<doje_> hello, could someone help with a usbuirt ?  the light flashes once and it's not sending correct signals
<zippytech> i installed mythbuntu 8.10 on a new hd and now the remote don't work but it works on  8.04 bata 1 PVR150 card any idea's where to look?
<giver> I need some help with the nvidia 7050 video card,it doesn;t output one monitor and one tv at the same time,should I edit xorg manually?
<giver> plus,the tv out is black and white
<gdusbabek> I've looked through the documentation and couldn't find the answer to this:  Are the versions of mythbuntu tied to specific versions of mythtv (e.g., 0.20, 0.21, etc.)?
<Daviey> gdusbabek: yes
<Daviey> although you could change it
<gdusbabek> Are downgrades simple?  For example, I have a 0.20.2 backend and would like to configure a new frontend with mythbuntu.
<superm1> no they're not simple generally...
<superm1> you are better off upgrading your backend in most case
<gdusbabek> I had a hard time getting the hauppauge blaster working the first time, I don't know if I should take my chances.  Something to look into I suppose.
<superm1> can always make a backup of your 0.20.2 install
<superm1> and if something goes badly wrong, restore that backup
<Daviey> or try dual booting - then you can mount and cp over configs
<gdusbabek> All good ideas thanks.  I have a spare drive I could use to attempt a new system with.
<superm1> yeah rsync the install from one drive to another.  if things fail at all, it's quite easy to restore that old drive
<gdusbabek> I'll just need to schedule some downtime with the fam.
<Daviey> gdusbabek: book downtime in advance, send emails :)
<Lokiase> hello, i'm having problems to connect wireless... when I use a cable it works always, wireless (belkin usb stick), gives me always ip 0.0.0.0 .... can someone help?
<Lokiase> yeah, tx for helping peopl
<superm1> !forums Lokiase|afk
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forums Lokiase
<superm1> !forums | Lokiase|afk
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forums | Lokiase
<superm1> jphillip, i think that | in someone's name breaks things ...
<superm1> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<jphillip> superm1 ya it will I use that to direct stuffs at them, hmmmm
<jphillip> I can assume \s\|\s is safe I suppose
<jphillip> !forums | Lokiase|afk
<Zinn> Lokiase|afk: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<zippytech2> i just upgraded to the 8.10 my pvr150 remote works on 8.04 bata, but not on 8.10 , odd thing is i have another remote that should not work but about have does it will change channels but not anythingk else
<zippytech2> lol it;s my tv remote
<zippytech2> i have it set for hauppauge remote
<henrik__> Anyone knows when daily will be released for 8.10?
<superm1> henrik__, i assume you mean 9.04?
<superm1> we're migrating to a new build process for it, and it should start the same day the dailies for ubuntu 9.04 start...
<henrik__> superm1, I was unclear in my previouse note, when will weekly for mythtv be available for 8.10
<superm1> henrik__, ah that.  it's on hold for now, we'll probably be discussing it at the meeting this weekend though
<henrik__> Please try to push int thru, I'm kind of depending on it to get mythtv to work on my ubuntu 8.10 (I was updateing it with weeklys for 8.04 untill it had the lame dependency problem)
<henrik__> why is it on hold?
<superm1> to get some other things worked on ( including porting the build process )
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-15
<wombo2> I hate you Zin
<MythbuntuGuest10> hey guys
<MythbuntuGuest10> anyone good on lirc on mythbuntu 8.10
<kleewyck> Anyone awake?
<kleewyck> Knock Knock?
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi | kleewyck
<Zinn> kleewyck: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<kleewyck> what kernel version is shipped with the 8.10 alternate ISO ?
<kleewyck> I'm gettting a LBA48 not supported and it is said that 2.6.26 fixes that.
<kleewyck> I have a bit of a catch 22 as the latest driver for my SATA card fixes the issue but I can't get installed to get the patch.
<madmin> hi
<madmin> I have a problem with my HVR1300(cx88_blackbird)
<madmin> I can't change channel
<madmin> during live tv
<madmin> not stop and restart record fastly
<madmin> in mythbackend.log I see Error: error reading from: /dev/video1
<madmin> eno: Input/Output Error (5)
<madmin> superm1, Hi...I hope you can help me when you come back
<linux_trojan> I recently tried the live CD and tried to watch TV on my pc with has a NVIDAIA and HAUPPAGE card.  I wasnt sure quite what to do so I tried several things including FREEVO.  Any suggestions on how to watch TV using the Live CD?
<superm1> you generally need to set up a backend first
<superm1> and then you can watch tv on a frontend from the live cd if you want
<superm1> you can try to use VLC on the live cd though for watching tv
<linux_trojan> I see, I wasnt sure if it was just plub and play
<linux_trojan> can VLC be scheduled to record TV programs?
<linux_trojan> automatically change channels, etc?
<linux_trojan> which backend do you recommend I use?
<superm1> no VLC can't
<superm1> if you were just looking for something to try on the live cd its something to try
<linux_trojan> yes thats a good idea
<superm1> do a full "normal" install of mythbuntu  and you will get a backend
<superm1> its part of the standard installation
<linux_trojan> I see
<linux_trojan> its "all or nothing"?
<superm1> i'm giving you a solution to your problem is all
<superm1> you can install just the backend if you want; that's fine
<linux_trojan> I have to take the leap of faith and delete my windows partion
<superm1> i'd recommend you use another hard drive
<superm1> especially if you are just evaluating this
<linux_trojan> I would prefer to use the backend on the CD and fee 100% confortable with it before I delete windows
<superm1> the architecture of mythtv unfortunately doesn't allow for that
<linux_trojan> ohhhhhh!!!!!!!
<linux_trojan> well, I do have another windows box where I can experiment with this
<linux_trojan> I have two computers one with HAUPAGGE and another with ATI All in Wonder
<superm1> all in wonder isn't support in linux for recording
<superm1> unfortunately
<linux_trojan> or "All In BLUNDER" as I like to call it
<linux_trojan> now you see why I call it the all in BLUNDER?
<linux_trojan> I thought I read something on a website that said the FREEVO or somethone did work with All In Wonder but was limited, but did have some features?
<linux_trojan> oh I see can view with ATIAW but not record?
<linux_trojan> well, I guess that about covers it?  you guys dont appear to have a sense of humor
<linux_trojan> Its times like this that I actualy consider paying $ for PARTITION MAGIC, I dont like to pay for software
<superm1> there is a partitioning tool included with ubuntu disks (i forget if we included one on the mythbuntu disk)
<linux_trojan> partitioning tool?
<linux_trojan> like cfdisk?
<linux_trojan> or fdisk?
<linux_trojan> I was refering to something that lets you repartition without destroying data
<superm1> gparted
<superm1> it lets you repartition without destroying data
<linux_trojan> oh really?  which linux program lest you do that?
<linux_trojan> *lets
<linux_trojan> oh sorry, I see it, GPARTED
<linux_trojan> never new that, I gotta try it
<linux_trojan> ok lets say I install MythTV and the backend is auto installed and configured as you say, which front end do I use?
<superm1> one is installed for you with the default install
<linux_trojan> ok I was just hoping to know what its called, the frontend, so I can know I am doing it right
<doje_> I'm trying to get a USB-UIRT working (and I have an ATI remote).  I've just tried configuring via the control panel; should I see two instances of lircd running?
<bep> how can i start vnc server from the command line?
<bep> im using mythbuntu 8.10 and im sshd into the box right now
<linux_trojan> bep:  you still there?
<bep> yes
<linux_trojan> I think the command is "vncviewer"
<bep> linux_trojan: i mean enable the vnc server
<linux_trojan> no to connect to the server
<bep> ya, but i need to enable the vnc server on the box first
<linux_trojan> is it a windows box?
<seb_kuzminsky> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<seb_kuzminsky> !help samba
<Zinn> !help samba Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<bep> im in ubuntu trying sshd into the mythbuntu box trying to enable the vnc server on the mythbuntu box
<linux_trojan> I see
<bep> ignore the trying word
<linux_trojan> I usually use linux to view VNC server on a windows box, so I am trying to remember the command
<linux_trojan> have you tried typing "vncserver"?
<bep> ya, but i cant connect to it
<seb_kuzminsky> i installed mythbuntu 8.10, and i want to play the music and videos i have on my linux server on the same network
<bep> just says "New 'X' desktop is mythbuntu:2"
<seb_kuzminsky> should i mount the server on the myth box?  or is there another way to do it?
<linux_trojan> I think thats a good thing
<bep> ya, but how come when i try to connect it says connection refused
<linux_trojan> is ssh server running on the target box?
<linux_trojan> brb
<bep> linux_trojan: i got it now i just put the ip:screen
<bep> thanks for ur help
<linux_trojan> lol
<linux_trojan> ????? ok?????
<bep> lol
<bep> now how do i enable the svideo out
<bep> on my nvidia card
<linux_trojan> should be auto enabled, just plug and play
<linux_trojan> hey but I gotta go, bbl
<bep> its not though, i have no monitor hooked up either
<bep> ok thanks
<MythbuntuGuest44> i just rebooted my mythbuntu box and it flashes the mythbuntu splash screen then goes to a command line prompt, the left side is cut off but it looks like it says easybox??? debian something
<MythbuntuGuest44> Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntuv12) Built-in shell is what is says
<linux_trojan> oh I guess its time to chow on my pork ribs
<MythbuntuGuest44> any takers???
<giver> using nvidia geforce 7050,have T out in black and white,using ubuntu
<giver> have tv out in B&W
<giver> anyone knows how to fix it?
<MythbuntuGuest04> sorry lost connection, did anyone get a chance to answer my question about my mythbuntu not booting all the way?
<giver> doesn;t boot at all? or just stahl until you hit some key?
<giver> mine does need esc key to be pressed
<giver> to finish booting
<MythbuntuGuest04> it goes to the Mythbuntu splash for about 5 seconds then goes into some type of command line and stops, it says something about shell
<giver> you changed something befire this happen?
<giver> before
<MythbuntuGuest04> i was in mythbuntu and tried to scan for new videos it froze up and i rebooted.
<giver> you were looking for recordings?
<giver> or in the web
<giver> I'm a newbie with mythbuntu
<giver> so,can not help much
<giver> omeone else should
<dorio_man> It's linux under the hood.  If your at a keyboard you can possibly get a virtual termianl ctrl+alt+f1. You can remote in from another machine too.
<dorio_man> This will at least tell you if it's frozen or not.  If not you can kill the process.
<MythbuntuGuest04> it does not get an ip address now, it does not get far enough enough into the process.
<MythbuntuGuest04> it flashes Mythbuntu, then shows something that says Debian1:3.1  or something like that, it is a shell prompt
<dorio_man> If $ or # then yes
<MythbuntuGuest04> ?
<dorio_man> Ubuntu and Mythbuntu are based of Debian.
<MythbuntuGuest04> so it is stopping before the mythbuntu gets going
<dorio_man> Possible.  So does it get past the kernel messages.
<dorio_man> If your getting an ip you can remote in from another computer.  SSH preferable.
<MythbuntuGuest04> i get the grub loading, it gets past that, then i get the Mythbuntu splash for about 5 seconds then i get the shell prompt
<dorio_man> a # or $
<dorio_man> # is root , $ a user
<MythbuntuGuest04> i don't get either
<MythbuntuGuest04> it says something like itramfs)
<dorio_man> try a command like ls
<MythbuntuGuest04> i get the etc modules usr and so on
<dorio_man> so linux is running.
<MythbuntuGuest04> yes
<dorio_man> Did you just install it
<MythbuntuGuest04> no it has been installed and running, i was browsing videos in mythtv and it froze so i rebooted and this is what happens
<dorio_man> you can find out if your root or not by typing the command whoami
<MythbuntuGuest04> it says not found
<MythbuntuGuest04> .../n/sh: whoami: not found
<dorio_man> ok
<dorio_man> Is this the first time reboot since the freeze.
<Cew27> anyone here
<Cew27> i need help, i installed mythbuntu and have a variety of problems
<MythbuntuGuest04> i have done it several times
<dorio_man> I know Linux and am installing mythbuntu now.  I know there a command you can run to get to the configuration screen.
<MythbuntuGuest04> i did make a new directory call smb_videos in my video directory before all of this
<dorio_man> Try myth and tab two times.  It will bring up a list of all the command which start with myth
<dorio_man> Did you do it using the gui?
<Cew27> dvd playback in mythbuntu is messed up, i get multiple screens and messed up playback
<MythbuntuGuest04> no, i did it in command line, it worked i saw the folder, i watched a movie then went to scan for more videos and it froze
<MythbuntuGuest04> myth and two tabss does nothing
<dorio_man> nothing?  I don't know the command but try scan and hit tab twice.  I'm new to mythbuntu too but I know linux.
<dorio_man> I get scantv when I type scan and hit tab twice.
<MythbuntuGuest04> nothing if i just hit tab twice i get a list of stuff
<dorio_man> Cent27 go through some of the configurations.  It is probably pointing to the something wrong.  There is a good install manual.
<MythbuntuGuest04> i dont think any part mythbuntu is present
<Cew27> dorio_man: its installed ok i think?
<Cew27> problem is my video card only has dvi and  vga out, there is no good way to get sound into my tv as its all hdmi inputs
<dorio_man> Cew27: Same problem my friend is having with dhmi out
<Cew27> dorio_man: what you mean?
<dorio_man> Cew27: He is having sound problems and hdmi problems.  I thinks it's a configuration problem on his side.
<Cew27> im not having problems with it. i just dont know how i can get sound into hdmi
<MythbuntuGuest04> busybox v1.1.3
<dorio_man> Cew27: It's in one of the configuration files.  My friend finally found it.
<Cew27> dorio_man: no, i mean hardware
<Cew27> my graphics card only has dvi out
<dorio_man> Cew27: I believe you can find it in the configuration.  It should pick it up.  If I remember right there is a backend configuration too.
<Cew27> dorio_man: no.... i dont think you are understanding me
<Cew27> i have a dvi to hdmi convertor hooked up
<dorio_man> ahh. ok
<Cew27> and i dont know how to get sound
<dorio_man> I looked it up.  From the Info about the converter it should work.  There is a lot of configuration files my friend had to go through to get it up and running.
<dorio_man> Gave my friend a call.  Hopefully he will call back soon and answere the hdmi question.
<dorio_man> He says it should work but no sound.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-16
<benitron> I can get video but no audio from my tv tuner can anyone tell me what is wrong and how to fix it
<nikosapi> hey, can I plug in a TV card after installation, or is it easier to just plug everything in and run the installer?
<Daviey> nikosapi: no difference
<nikosapi> cool, thanks Daviey
<doje_> can anyone recommend a usb ir blaster that will work with 8.10 out-of-the-box ?
<BandC> hi. the "working tv tuners" page recommends hauppauge PVR cards for analog but no one is selling those anymore in US. what tv tuner should I get? any other working brand/model to replace the hauppauge PVR recommendation?
<kleewyck> knock knock is anyone home?
<sigmab3ta> hello guys, i am trying to set up mythtv on a standard ubuntu installation. I have an MSI TV@nywhere card and i've succeeded in getting it to show an image, but both it and the sound are much faster than normal and it has to stop like every half a second to sync up again.
<sigmab3ta> how can i fix that?
<dreixel> I set up mythbuntu on a normal monitor, and after having it installed moved it to my tv. The tv has vga input, so it uses exactly the same output as when i used the monitor. But now I get no image (past the startup phase, so when X starts). Any idea on how I can fix this? Thanks.
<dreixel> uhm, actually I don't get an image even if I boot from the livecd...
<dreixel> it works in safe graphics mode, though.
<Mordhorst> hi all!
<Mordhorst> someone can give me a hint regarding to dvb-c in germany?
<laga> what do you need to know?
<Mordhorst> i actually running a satelco pci dvb-c card in my mythtv box. but i can not find all channels. a native receiver on the same connections can do so.
<Mordhorst> there´s a ci/cam on the card (Alphacrypt classic version 3.16 with keycard)
<Mordhorst> btw. my provider is unitymedia
<laga> but you do find some channels?
<laga> what channels are you missing?
<Mordhorst> i do find some channels but none of them works... black screen. i miss some channels (like RTL, SAT.1, ProSieben)
<laga> hum
<laga> how's signal strength?
<Mordhorst> about 90 to 95%
<laga> and SNR?
<Mordhorst> about 85
<laga> does it work without the CAM?
<laga> pro7 etc are not encrypted on unitymedia AFAIK
<Mordhorst> haven´t tried that yet
<Mordhorst> dmesg shows up the cam
<laga> oh, it's encrypted, never mind
<Mordhorst> only a very few channels on unitymedia are not encrypted.
<Mordhorst> i have tried some windoze based software already (sceneo or media portal), but none of them finds all channels. so maybe i have to blame the satelco card for that?
<laga> yeah. maybe the cable is too long
<laga> or reception is bad
<laga> i get lots of artefacts in my new appartment.. but also my cable is very long
<Mordhorst> i tried the cable which i normally use for connecting the native receiver (which works fine), but it does not really work
<laga> maybe your PSU is cheap and breaks reception
<laga> or try a different PCI slot
<Mordhorst> there´s only one PCI slot. ;)
<Mordhorst> but i may try a stronger psu
<Mordhorst> so you don´t think it´s the card?
<laga> it could be everything :)
<Mordhorst> lol ok
<laga> btw, i also own the same card (knc1)
<laga> well, it's the same design
<Mordhorst> which provider are you using?
<laga> kabel deutschland
<Mordhorst> hm ok
<laga> Mordhorst: there's also a german channel: #mythtv-de
<Mordhorst> will connect to that additionally... thx for the hint
<MythbuntuGuest40> hello i have a problem: i installes the mythbuntu and it is workink but when i will show the mythubuntu on a normal 4:3 tv screen no output signal comes ... at my pc monitor there are a picture and it works can someone help me?
<MythbuntuGuest40> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest40> no one here at this time?
<cbryeaw> Hi everyone, I am having trouble getting XvMC working. I followed the mythtv Wiki on how to set it up, I edited my xorg.conf and XvMCConfig, and XVideo-MotionCompensation is being loaded, but mythtv is giving me a VideoOutputXv: Desired video renderer 'xvmc-blit' not available error. Any have any ideas for me?
<cbryeaw> oh and I am running 8.10 on a GeForce 6150
<cbryeaw> i posted my logs to http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f610a47a0 if anyone has a minute to help me out
<PeteB> hi. How do I upgrade mythbuntu 8.04 to 8.10 using the CD? I added it to my software sources but it said only 1 file was to be upgraded. The Ubuntu install instructuions say to run a file called 'cdromupgrade' on the Alternate CD but that doesn't exist on the Mythbuntu CD.
<PeteB> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<PeteB> !upgrade
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about upgrade
<PeteB> !update
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about update
<PeteB> !dist-upgrade
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dist-upgrade
<PeteB> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<PeteB> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<PeteB> update-manager says "to install from a CDROM/DVD insert the mdeium into the drive" but when I do, nothing happens
<frozenskunk> Anyone know how to get the TV output of a Hauppauge 350 working under 8.10? I have gotten it to display test patterns and such, but when I try to move my display over by changing my xorg.conf file, it tries to boot, but dumps me to a command line login (which is at least displayed on the TV instead of the monitor) instead of into an x session
<frozenskunk> I have followed the steps here to get this far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<fatmonk1> Having trouble getting TV-out to work again on an nVidia 8500GT. Was working a couple of weeks ago, then had to do a reinstall from scratch. Now running 8.10, and just can't get anything on the TV (via S-Video). When I click identify in nvidia-settings the TV screen does flicker and sometimes shows something like my screen. xorg.conf at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mb7e9e8f
<MythbuntuGuest80> i am stuck, i have been running mythbuntu for a couple of months now, i created a new directory in my videos directory then when i went into myth and went to video manager the program froze
<MythbuntuGuest80> i rebooted and now it just goes to BusyBox about 5 seconds of showing the Mythbuntu splash
<MythbuntuGuest80> can anyone please help me, i don't want to do a new install if there is a chance i can save my data.
<mrand> I can't help much at the moment, but you might look up how to disable the splash and quiet mode on your bootline and see if you can see if any error messages are showing up.
<fatmonk2> ok, here's an easy one then... where do i find the mount tab file?
<Tuv0k> mtab?
<fatmonk2> Tuv0k>that's the one! want to back it up as finally have a reasonable disk build, and keep having to rebuild. that'll save a bit of hassle.
<Tuv0k> mtab is not the file to back up
<Tuv0k> maybe ou want to backup fstab?
<Tuv0k> and all files can be found with a search
<Tuv0k> cnfig files are in /etc
<fatmonk2> Tuv0k> fstab is the other i'm after, yup. mtab was mountab (or similar) in th unix versions I've usaed back a few years ago. been searching for various versions of that name, but not mtab (typical!)
<fatmonk2> now if i could get this nvidia xorg issue sorted maybe I wouldn't
<fatmonk2> keep having to rebuild...
<Tuv0k> what nvidia issue?
<fatmonk2> Tuv0k>cannot for the life of me get tv-out working again. Was working no problem on my original 8.04 build, but that ended up trashed trying to get lirc working (thats still on th list!). A reinstall of 8.04 yesterday left me with no tv-out, as has an 8.10 install.
<fatmonk2> Tuv0k> i get flickers on the tv as the box boots, and if i click identify when i have cloned twinview set up i sometimes get a very short (<1s) glimpse of the desktop, but just as a flicker in the middle of the screen.
<Tuv0k> sorry to hear that I don't use TV-out
<sknight> fatmonk2>what model nvidia card are you using?
<frozenskunk> Anyone know how to get the TV output of a Hauppauge 350 working under 8.10? I have gotten it to display test patterns and such, but when I try to move my display over by changing my xorg.conf file, it tries to boot, but dumps me to a command line login (which is at least displayed on the TV instead of the monitor) instead of into an x session.  I have followed the steps here to get this far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/My
<fatmonk2> sknight> 8500 GT. xorg.conf is in the pastebin: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mb7e9e8f
<wos> hi
<wos> anyone here?
<wos> hello!
<wos> hi
<wos> bonjour
<wos> hallo
<wos> hola
<wos> :(
<wos> :'(
<wos> are you here?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | wos
<Zinn> wos: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<wos> can anyone tell me how i can recieve digital cable tv on my ubuntu laptop? i already have a digital cablebox, all i need is something to put the coaxial cable into, right? also, is there anyway to do this wireless?
<wos> tgm4883_laptop:
<tgm4883_laptop> wos, there is a dev meeting going on right now, you will have to wait a bit for an answer
<wos> how long?
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe 15 minutes?
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe an hour
<tgm4883_laptop> wos, you need either to stream via firewire or get a digital tuner card for your laptop
<mrand> wos, You need a video capture device or firewire input.
<mrand> hahaha
<mrand> jinks tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop> oh noes, I owe you a coke
<mrand> *laugh*
<mrand> I actually need to go.  See ya!
<tgm4883_laptop> wos, wirelessly, you will either need to have a separate backend that records the shows, or have a digital tuner card and hook it up to an antenna
<wos> tgm4883_laptop: will this work?:http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1961041&CatId=1427
<BoomShaka> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> wos, not exactly
<wos> why not?
<wos> tgm4883_laptop: why not?
<tgm4883_laptop> thats not a digital tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> I mean, it might work
<tgm4883_laptop> providing that it is supported in Linux
<wos> well i have coaxial output coming from the digital cable box, all i need is a tuner right?
<wos> oh how do i find out if its supported in linux
<tgm4883_laptop> !tuners%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about tuners%
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<wos> !help digital tuners
<Zinn> !help digital tuners Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> !tuner
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Tuner_Card#Cards_that_work
<wos> thanks! but now, what KIND of card do i need??
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so you have 2 options
<wos> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you only need an analog capture card if you are going to use your cable box
<wos> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> that thing you linked to would work if its supported in linux
<wos> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you might want to google the name of that device and linux and see what other people say about it
<wos> i did
<wos> nothing came up
<wos> its a cheapo off beat tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> yea usually not good
<wos> so analog cards are the cheapest?
<tgm4883_laptop> well analog cards have been around for longer, but everything is going digital in the US so they will be harder to come by
<wos> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> if you do get an analog card, make sure it has a hardware encoder in it
<wos> and how do i find a USB tuner that will be compatible with linux?
<tgm4883_laptop> software encoders will be cheaper, but IMO they aren't worth it
<wos> hardware encoder?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, it has a chip that will compress the shows for you
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise your CPU has to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> if you go to that page I linked to, there is a section called "USB Capture Cards "
<wos> oh ok
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd find a card there, then go buy it ;)
<wos> thanks. can i add you to my buddy list in yahoo gtalk or any other
<wos> if not thats ok
<tgm4883_laptop> if I had gtalk maybe
<BandC> which hauppage PVR card should I buy?
<tgm4883_laptop> but I don't
<wos> do you have any other messenger?
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, that would depend on what you want to watch
<tgm4883_laptop> wos, the best place to find me is on here
<tgm4883_laptop> or the forums
<BandC> cable from cable box
<wos> which forum?
<tgm4883_laptop> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, well you have a few options.  If you are in the US and it's a digital cable box you can use firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise, i'd grab a cheap PVR-150 off ebay
<BandC> im in US and its digital cable
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, then I'd use firewire, unless you want to record premium channels
<BandC> firewire? like which card?
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, most any firewire card should do
<tgm4883_laptop> I think there is a list here
<tgm4883_laptop> !firewire
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<BandC> hmm sounds more complicated
<BandC> PVR-150 would record everything?
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, it will record anything that your cablebox will tune
<tgm4883_laptop> must run, lunch
<BandC> tanks
<wos> tgm4883_laptop: do you know where i could find pcmcia express card tuners?
<fatmonk> anybody fancy giving me a bit of lirc config help?
<fatmonk> Just to add to the temptation - Antec Fusion Black 430 LCD with PAD remote. Followed instructions to get LCD and remote working. LCD good :-) but with irw I only get mouse movement / pad movement / up don left right, numbers and left- and right- click give me any codes... dunno what to do next really...
<henrik__> laga, are you here?
<laga> yes
<henrik__> Do you have any new information about when you will have the weeklys up? I just read you post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977795&highlight=weekly and they don't seem to be uploaded at this time.
<laga> for intrepid or for hardy?
<henrik__> for intrepid sorry if I was unclear.
<laga> oh, yeah
<laga> the mirror script doesn't know about intrepid yet, silly me
<laga> Daviey: you run the UK mirror, rightß
<Daviey> yah
<Daviey> mythbuntu@backup:~/bzr/mythbuntu-weekly-build$ bzr update
<Daviey> Tree is up to date at revision 50.
<laga> Daviey: please pull again
<laga> i just pushed r51
<Daviey> k
<Daviey> i was about to do that :)
<Daviey> laga: have you?
<Daviey> lp.net still says rev 50
<Daviey> ah, donw
<Daviey> done
<Daviey> laga: have any weekly fron intrepid been pushed yet?
<laga> yes
<henrik__> I did some modifications to your add line, would this work? echo "deb http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu intrepid main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-intrepid.list
<laga> yeah, looks good
<henrik__> There is no intrepid catalog on the uk.weeklybuilds at all
<laga> well, Daviey needs to run the mirror script
<superm1> are there any intrepid builds pushed to the ppa?
<superm1> it looks like after i updated it still doesnt mirror the intrepid stuff
<laga> i did push some
<laga> let me check
<Daviey> laga: i did
<Daviey>  laga> well, Daviey needs to run the mirror script
<superm1> are they done building?
<laga> yes.
<Daviey> it's TRYING to pull intrepid stuff - buth nothing there
<laga> Show files  mythtv - 0.21.0+fixes19084-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<laga> and that's published in intrepid
<henrik__> fyi. I can't get it from the us server either.
<henrik__>  http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<fatmonk> henrik> i'm seeing the same as you... giving up for the night now tho. Could someone post a message on the forums when the weeklies are fully enabled for intrepid? or will the weekly builds page on mythbuntu.org be updated to intrepid info?
<henrik__> laga, Daviey, any news when this could be up and running?
<Daviey> henrik__: soon :)
<Daviey> just trying to work out why intrepid things it's "special" and breaking our scripts :)
<henrik__> cool ! I should be going to sleep, but I can't miss th eupdate!
<henrik__> you have some gr8 coders around you, you can problebly get help if there is something that you are missing yourself.
<Daviey> henrik__: won't be ready for a few hours at least
<henrik__> ohh it's that much that's missing, do you know if there is any place where I can get the update by now? It seem to be released according to laga.
<laga> you can get it here: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive
<henrik__> thx! I'm updating now!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-09
<pepinito>  Hi! I m having a strange problem. Chanel Up and Channel Down works ok, but when change channel by number mythtv fails. Any ideas?
<pepinito> <pepinito> Btw, this is my log error:
<pepinito> <pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.889 MythSocket(251e7a0:38): readStringList: Error, timed out after 7000 ms.
<pepinito> <pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.889 RemoteEncoder::SendReceiveStringList(): No response.
<pepinito> <pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.896 LiveTVChain(live-merlin-2009-11-08T20:36:14): SwitchTo() not switching to current
<pepinito> <pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.917 TV: Attempting to change from Watching WatchingLiveTV to None
<pepinito> <pepinito> And I m running backend and frontend in the same machine.
<Androktasie> Hello, I just finished installing from scratch mythbuntu 9.10, and am having a problem with the channel changing function.
<Androktasie> Mythbuntu Control Centre is set up to use Microsoft Windows Media Center v2 USB: Motorola Cable Box, and I have copied the change-channel-lirc.pl script to / with 777 permissions, modified it to use DCT2000 as the remote name and hit 'OK' after entering the channel number, and setup mythtv-backend to use the script.  If I were to manually test the script from the command line, it changes the...
<Androktasie> ...channel just fine.
<Androktasie> However, when I launch Live TV or change the channel within MythFrontend, it will repeatedly change the channel in a loop until I hit BACK on my media center remote.  Is there anything that can be done to prevent this from happening?
<Androktasie> logs are here: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f327dd5c8
<BlueCamel> are you having trouble writing to /var/lib/mythtv/livetv/ ?
<BlueCamel> myth keeps the livetv files there for the buffer
<BlueCamel> line 41, 65, 88 in the pastebin log
<BlueCamel> it hates that file/dir it seems
<Androktasie> hmm, yea it does seem to hate it but im not sure why.  as far as i can tell the directory is writeable
<Androktasie> drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 4096 2009-11-08 20:26 livetv
<BlueCamel> with your frontend shutdown it should be safe to empty that dir out and try again after
<Androktasie> that's the curious part, it's already empty
<Androktasie> this is coming from a fresh install from the installation CDs... twice
<Androktasie> AMD64 i might add
<BlueCamel> start "mythfrontend -v all > frontend.log" and replicate the problem again
<Androktasie> alright
<BlueCamel> maybe the extra verbose logging will provide more of a clue
<Androktasie> still uploading.  was too big for pastebin
<BlueCamel> likely the 100 lines around the same error would be good enough.
<BlueCamel> did you look and see what was happening before it complained about the files in the livetv dir?
<Androktasie> http://herebetwig.com/pub/temp/frontend.log
<Androktasie> i only checked the backend.log file but was unable to see anything that would cause such a problem
<Androktasie> then again im still pretty newb at this
<BlueCamel> duh, good point
<BlueCamel> that error was in the backend log
<BlueCamel> verbose frontend log likely won't help :)
<BlueCamel> what's the exact timestamp of the last livetv error in teh backend log?
<Androktasie> the one i posted earlier?  lemme check
<BlueCamel> the one from the latest test
<BlueCamel> maybe the time ts in the backend log of the error syncs up with an event in this frontend log
<Androktasie> ah.  lemme run another log scan then so it's refreshed
<Androktasie> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f108c024c
<Androktasie> 2009-11-08 20:21:12.412 TV Error: StartRecorder() -- timed out waiting for recorder to start
<Androktasie> err im sorry thats from frontend
<BlueCamel> yeah
<BlueCamel> so, anyway, not sure exactly
<BlueCamel> this ever work?
<Androktasie> from 7.10 through 9.04 yes
<Androktasie> the only difference i can think of was they were all using mythtv .21 i think
<Androktasie> thanks for your help btw
<Androktasie> i know this can be frusterating :?
<BlueCamel> sorry, not much help
<Androktasie> brb
<Androktasie> back
<arrhamphus> Is anyone out there that can help with a mysql db situation?
<MythbuntuGuest64> I'm trying to upgrade my MythTV Boxes to .22-fixes. I run the MythRepos package and it doesn't give me a choice. When I look in the software sources tab it says .22-trunk. What am I doing wrong?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest64, forget about the name of the repo, .22-trunk == .22-fixes
<MythbuntuGuest64> Oh ok. Thanks. The documentation made it sound like there was a difference.
<tmkt> morning
<zurcherart> Hi. Just installed first Mythbuntu installation (9.10).  Wanted it to install side by side with existing Ubuntu 9.04... install completed but it doesn't give me choice to boot into Mythbuntu ... just books into older 9.04 Ubuntu.  Did I miss a step on configuring the boot loader?  Is there an easy way to correct it so it will boot to mythbuntu?
<superm1> zurcherart, check if maybe the entries are in the grub config and just not selected by default
<superm1> press either shift or esc at the grub menu (or lack there of) to see
<zurcherart> thanks superm1 .... I did that and the entries weren't there ... just 9.04 and the various recovery options
<superm1> zurcherart, interesting.  did you install on another drive?
<whoDat_> did something break in 9.10 with the 'fetch channels from listings source' button in mythtv-setup? I can't get it to work for any new video sources (pulling from schedules direct grabber) that I create
<whoDat_> the button still works for my the existing sources I already had.
<zurcherart> no superm .. same drive new partition (first time I've done dual boot ... so I'm a bit iffy on the concept :)
<superm1> i certainly hope it didnt break whoDat_
<whoDat_> hehe
<superm1> check the terminal output(alt tab to see)
<whoDat_> doh , good idea ;)
<superm1> zurcherart, hm i wonder if the logic somewhere didn't like you doing it that way
<superm1> do you know if you were using a DOS style MBR, or grub on the MBR?
<whoDat_> "stopping channel fetch, you need to scan for channels first"
<whoDat_> wtf
<superm1> there ya go
<superm1> :)
<whoDat_> i dont want a hard scan i want them from the grabber
<superm1> that does seem uber stupid though
<whoDat_> if i do the scan its gonna find a bunch of channels i dont want, isnt it?
<whoDat_> i just want the ones i selected from my schedules direct grabber
<whoDat_> i dont think that was a requirement before?
<superm1> check with the kids in #mythtv-users if they have any ideas of another way around that
<whoDat_> k
<zurcherart> grub on the MBR afaik ... suspect that the new boot partition was not recorded in the grub config at install?  (Did I choose the wrong question about that during the Mythbuntu install? ... probably ....)
<superm1> zurcherart, so what probably happened then is that grub got installed onto the new partition
<superm1> if you add a chainload entry to the new partition, you should be able to get to it
<superm1> you'll have to google a little bit on how to do that.  alternatively, just wipe the new partition, reinstall, and make sure you pick to install the new grub to the MBR
<zurcherart> ok ... that sounds like a plan ... thanks for handling the noobish question!
<Guest82402> grr
<Guest82402> Had a quick question, whats the suggested vid capture card to use with myth?
<hads> Your question was too quick.
<`ph8> hi mythers! I've just installed and started using Gnome (in 9.10/latest stable) - annoying though the mythtv frontend doesn't appear over the gnome taskbars, it appears sandwiched between them! Does anyone know a way around this?
<hads> Try disabling compositing.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-10
<Cyber-Dogg> anyone have a repository up with the .22 release?
<superm1> Cyber-Dogg, mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Cyber-Dogg> ah... thanks :-)
<superm1> the stable release on there is 0.22 fixes
<superm1> so actually a few commits after 0.22 release
<Cyber-Dogg> oh ok
<Cyber-Dogg> how about... a repo that would have the newest nvidia drivers?
<Cyber-Dogg> I have 185 installed right now
<Cyber-Dogg> but I'm having some issues with mythtv and I saw some info on the bug logs that 190 fixes them
<Cyber-Dogg> or may anyway...
<superm1> Cyber-Dogg, that's on it's way, it will be that same repo when the stuff is ready
<Cyber-Dogg> ok
<Cyber-Dogg> now... just to be clear... I didn't install mythbuntu's release
<Cyber-Dogg> I installed ubuntu and then added mythtv
<Cyber-Dogg> will that matter?
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't have a detailed understanding of how the repos work
<hads> Anyone clued up on Xauth type stuff?
<superm1> Cyber-Dogg, that's fine still
<hads> For some reason on this new install I can't SSH in and do `DISPLAY=:0 xset q` for example.
<hads> Though I can on every other box I have here.
<Androktasie> Hey, it's me again from last night.  I'm still having issues opening liveTV on a fresh 9.10 install.  I've documented everything that I touched to reproduce this error on an AMD64 box, though it also fails on i386.  These same steps worked fine for me with 9.04.  Steps (and fetched logs) are here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, I know you guys already pour a lot of time into this as...
<Androktasie> ...is.  http://www.herebetwig.com/pub/temp/mythbuntu910fail.html
<mrand> Androktasie: Good documentation job.  I don't have many ideas - main one is to try and verify if your capture device works outside of myth (either with mplayer or vlc or even just cat on the capture device).  Auto, try making the sleep time longer on the channel changer?
<mrand> bbl
<Androktasie> mrand: thanks for the suggestions, but "vlc /dev/video0" works and the program fails even with sleep at 3 or when using the .pl script instead of .sh
<hads> !daily
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about daily
<hads> !daily%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about daily%
<hads> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> OT: anyone know of a program to get DV files off of a video camera?
<tgm4883> I plan on using it with KDenLive
<tgm4883> I used to use Kino to get it off of there, but I don't want to have to install more than I need to
<Androktasie> since i don't really which component the bug is in, should I bother submitting a bug report?  submit a forum post?  or will the devs see my issue here in the chat logs okay and go from there?
<hads> Why does the autobuilds PPA want to install mythtv-theme-blootube-osd and mythtv-theme-projectgrayhem-osd
<OpenMedia> hads: I'm having the same issues with XAuth
<OpenMedia> Any luck?
<OpenMedia> I had to run "xhost +local:" as the local desktop user, and then over remote ssh setting "DISPLAY=:0.0" worked.
<hads> OpenMedia: `xauth merge /var/run/gdm/auth-for-hads-*/database` will fix it. I don't know what's changed to need that though.
<bubba_> can anyone help me with jamu?
<hads> OpenMedia: That's from an SSH session.
<hads> OpenMedia: So it's possible to fix it remotely but it will need to be done each time GDM is restarted.
<hads> I'm sure there's a way to fix it properly but I don't know what it is yet.
<LR78> I'm trying to identify the choke point causing choppy playback.  Setup:  HD-PVR connected to a backend machine with a diskless frontend.  Livetv playback is smooth for the most part, but chokes on what I assume is high bitrate video (checkerboard patterns, water) etc...
<LR78> backend and frontend are both AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.3GHz's, 2gb ram, onboard nvidia geforce 7050.
<LR78> backend storage drives formatted in ext3
<rhpot1991> http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/184561?r1=1
<rhpot1991> silent vdpau capable card for dirt cheap
<rhpot1991> not sure what deinterlacers it can handle though
<OpenMedia> hads: Cheers..
<Androktasie> k, well i just submitted my livetv bug to the tracker.  i guess ill just keep an eye on that and downgrade back to 9.04
<gwillakers> hello, does anyone know how mythtv 9.10 starts the x11vnc service?  I need to change it's start-up options.
<OpenMedia> superm1: Are there plans for a release of 0.22 GM in the vanilla repository for 9.10?
<hads> I think they are doing an SRU at some stage
<OpenMedia> hads: SRU?
<superm1> OpenMedia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<hads> Stable Release Update
<styelz> ello!
<styelz> i um, just cleared out my channels and did a full rescan, (using HDHRun) and now I cant get the backend setup to scan it crashes the setup app at around 53% into the scan. anyone got any hints
<styelz> if i remove my HDHR and just use my 2 pci encoders, its fine.
<styelz> im using latest firmware in the HDHR
<styelz> and myth 0.22 9.10
<styelz> time to pull out the backup
<hads> Hmm. Going with just storage groups kinda messing things up if the internal player can't play something properly.
<hads> Cool, adding a vdpaubuffersize=35 option to my playback profile seems to have fixed the h264 problems I was seeing
<hads> The downside seems to be higher video RAM usage but that shouldn't be an issue in this box.
<hads> That has fixed the issue that I was seeing with both software decode and VDPAU playback. I guess the CPU wasn't quite fast enough to decode those streams either.
<hads> That makes me happy.
<hads> For future reference, the symptoms were blocking on h264 (in mkv but that bit is probably irrelavant) and "GetNextFreeFrame() served a busy frame n. Dropping." in the logs.
<ruskie> http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/11/10/review_accessories_glidetv_navigator/ <-- cute
 * Essobi whispers 'Anger is a gift.'
<mrand> hads: thanks for the pointer, I'll try to remember that.  Looks like from http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6130 markk hopes this kind of thing isn't permanent.
<mishehu> Essobi: but don't give a knife or a gun as a gift to somebody gifted with anger
<Essobi> heh
<Essobi> you running 22?
<Essobi> I need to update my bawx at home.
<mishehu> Essobi: I converted my box to 9.10 last week
<mishehu> so I believe I am running 0.22
<mishehu> I'm still waiting for my hauppage hvr 2250 to be in the mainstream kernel
<Essobi> Ah
<Essobi> I'm too broke to afford haupps.
<mishehu> I am using the devel branch of v4l
<mishehu> because the stable hasn't changed
<Essobi> I've got some of those shitty framegrabbers and a few motorola fwire stbs..
<mishehu> and after a couple days the hvr craps out and it floods syslog
<Essobi> puch
<Essobi> ouch
<mishehu> and floods the drive then after about 2 days of those logs.
<mishehu> hoping the devel branch and the newer kernel that's in 9.10 take care of those issues
<mishehu> Essobi: it was only about $120 I think (or less) for the 2250
<Shred00> i notice that with 0.22 there is a new cronjob installed on all of the FE machines:
<Shred00> /etc/cron.hourly/mythvideo
<Shred00> does this create data local to the FE or is the data in the database?  iow, does every FE really need to run this?
<superm1> it doesn't do anything on frontend only installs
<superm1> it only does stuff if there is a backend
<superm1> really it should live on the master backend only imo, but its shipped from the mythvideo contrib/ stuff, so in the mythvideo package
<tgm4883> superm1, shouldn't it exist in all backends?
<superm1> na, jamu really only needs to run once per network
<superm1> it doesnt hurt to run it in more places
<tgm4883> i see
<tgm4883> does jamu add new videos?
<tgm4883> or just get metadata for existing ones?
<superm1> metadata only i thoughts
<tgm4883> probably
<Shred00> yeah.  i was wondering if it should be master backend only as well
<Shred00> as it is, it's included in the mythvideo which means it runs on all of the FEs
<Shred00> doing unnecessary work, yes, but more importantly, I wonder what happens if two FEs race
<superm1> well it won't do anything if mythbackend isn't installed
<Shred00> on a FE you mean?
<superm1> Yeah
<superm1> so you'll only see potential problems if you have slave backend/fe combos
<Shred00> which i do have.
<Raiden> evening
<Raiden24> can somebody help me with my mythbuntu and NFS share problem ?
<Raiden24> I have a mythbuntu box that accesses a nfs share on another server where the movies are located. The shares mount perfectly, and I can manually play the movies via vlc. But mythtv does not see those movies ...
<Raiden24> the share is 777 for test, and the locally mountdirs are configured in frontend and backend
<Raiden24> before I changed it to 777 perms it kept complaining about write-permissions in the backend log
<Raiden24> Do I need to scan that movie dir ? Ihave mythbuntu based on 9.10
<Raiden24> there, basically my problem :)
<Raiden24> ok this is embarrass
<Raiden24> ok this is embarissing :D
<Raiden24> I didn't find the scan options in the frontend earlier, read the mythtv transition guide, and poof there are the movies
<Raiden24> anyway its solved. I hope I entertained everyone :D
 * Raiden24 bows
<Essobi> Hmm.. think I can run two lamgrabbers and a firewire STB off the same backend box... somewhat decent P4?  3Ghz IIRC..
<ubuntu__> is here somebody how speaks german?
<ubuntu__> my probblem: i haven't a mysql database?
<ubuntu__> what should i enter when i start mythtv?
<ubuntu__> sorry i mean fronted!
<mrand> ubuntu__: make sure that mythtv-backend-master package is installed.  Mythbuntu-control-centre should allow you to do that, or else you can use synaptic or apt-get.
<ubuntu__> but i'm in the live system!
<mrand> oh, you've booted the live CD?
<ubuntu__> yes! i wnt to test mythbuntu 9.10!
<ubuntu__> it looks better than 9.04
<mrand> The live CD does not have a backend or sql database.  It is designed for two purposes: (1) act as a frontend only   -or-   (2) install Mythbuntu on a drive
<ubuntu__> can i install mythtv in my existing ubuntu system?
<ubuntu__> or should i install mythbuntu in virtualbox?
<mrand> !existing | ubuntu_
<Zinn> ubuntu_: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<mrand> You can also install in a virtualbox if you'd like.
<mrand> Either way.
<ubuntu__> yes i install it ^^
<ubuntu__> my name later is _peter_
<ubuntu__> bye
<mrand> good luck!
<mrand> Phew.  It's hard to type slowly so non-native speakers can understand you.
<hads> mrand: Yeah, regarding that VDPAU buffers thing, that ticket and changeset [22132] helped me figure it out.
<hads> Confused me for a while since the problem was with software decode too.
<mrand> I don't have high-def, so no need for VDPAU, yet.
<hads> The deinterlacers are nice either way.
<hads> I don't get high-def broadcasts either
<mrand> my current picture quality is so poor, I wouldn't gain any benefit of good deinterlacers.  I'm using a VGA to composite converter.  I can barely stand it on some dark scenes.
<hads> Bummer
<whoDat_> mrand: you need to make a visit to best buy ;)
<_peter_> i am back!
<_peter_> i must restart!
<mrand> Indeed.  I'm paranoid about spending a lot of money on a tv I'll end up being unhappy with though.   Which means I need to spend even more to make sure I get something good.
<mrand> Which means I'm even more paranoid about spending money on a tv I'll be unhappy with.  So that pretty much leaves me having to buy the top-of-the-line.  And I'm too cheap to do that right now :-)
<Raiden24> ttyal
<darren> hi all, i've attempted an upgrade to mythbuntu 9.10 to get mythtv .22, however i've been having a lot of issues getting my video card to work.  i would rather just upgrade the mythtv install in my existing 9.04 install as thats been working excellently for some time.  i have so far been unable to work out if there is any way to use synaptic to perform this upgrade or if i need to completely remove .21 and compile .22 from s
<superm1> darren, mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<hads> Yay, just got 3 x 2TB drives
<darren> superm1: i tried adding the autobuilds package, and set it up, but once i upgraded repos and tried to run the update manager it told me it had to do a partial upgrade and would not allow some of the components to be installed.  i didn't want to go ahead incase this broke my existing install.  is this normal?
<superm1> darren, that's normal
<superm1> look at what it tries to do
<superm1> it's because it has to add a few packages, not remove a bunch
<darren> great.
<darren> one other question i have, and there may not be a way around this, but every time i update the kernel (which seems to be quite often in update manager) my tv capture card drivers (which aren't natively supported, i need to compile the driver manually) needs to be reinstalled with a make distclean.  is there any way to avoid this, or tell it not to do kernel updates?
<OpenMedia> hads: Nice.. Going to use RAID?
<mrand> darren: you can pin or lock any package (including the package which pulls the kernel)
<darren> mrand: thanks, i'll look into that.  i guess the only problem is, not running the latest kernel might have security implications
<mrand> darren: possible, but relatively minor in the grand scheme of things (like that people tend to park on an install for a long time.)
<hads> OpenMedia: I've decided against RAID actually. I'm going to backup/sync more often and go with single disks. These are replacing a 4 x 500 RAID5
<hads> OpenMedia: I sorted the blocking issue with h264 we talked about the other day.
<hads> OpenMedia: It seems it's only playable with VDPAU and by adding vdpaubuffersize=35 (an increase). Which means that my CPU may have been slightly under powered to decode those particular streams. See bug #6130 for more detail
<Zinn> Bug 6130 in quixote (Ubuntu) "quixote: merge new debian version" [Medium, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/6130
<hads> No Zinn, mythtv bug.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-11
<rhpot1991> zinn only knows mythbuntu bugs
<mrand> rhpot1991: I don't think hads was really trying to use Zinn to pull a mythtv bug... he was just talking to another user.  But that does bring up the idea of using Zinn to retrieve mythtv bugs if the bug number is < 100000 :-)
<tgm4883> or
<tgm4883> !mbug
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mbug
<rhpot1991> mrand: actually I lied, he does all LP bugs
<rhpot1991> this will be slow bug 1
<rhpot1991> if it doesn't time out even
<Zinn> Bug 1 in clubdistro "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<rhpot1991> reminds me I never did tgm4883's feature request
<mrand> Yeah, I knew that he did all LP bugs.  Useful in some cases.
<mrand> But LP bugs less than 100000 are rare now-a-days, so I was thinking of it pulling mythtv bugs instead.  Or it could be mbug as tgm4883 mentioned above.
<tgm4883> !bug 1
<rhpot1991> its possible to expand it to do mythtv bugs as well, if someone wants to make the case that it would be useful
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I just did that
<Zinn> Bug 1 in clubdistro "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<rhpot1991> and that bug is massive
<rhpot1991> so its slowwwww
 * rhpot1991 leaves to watch house
 * mrand leaves to go to house
<map7_> I'm trying to setup a Hauppauge HVR-2200 under Mythbuntu 910.  I've followed the tutorial on linuxtv but I cannot get all the channels working.
<map7_> I have a USB tuner which picks up all the stations in my area so I know my antenna and setup are good.
<ffmpegps3horror> Hi, 2 questions. First off, I have read that if you have mythbuntu working fine, NEVER update. I am currently using 9.04, should I risk it and update to 9.10, or should I wait a while till the creases are ironed out (I am vaguely techy, so could only fix easy to fix problems)?
<ffmpegps3horror> Seconded, is it possible to use lirc to control mythwelcome? I run XBMC and mythtv backend on the same machine. I have mythwelcome to autostart so it can start and then shutdown the machine to make a recording. I was wanting to lock shutdown and exit mythwelcome via Remote control (and then start XBMC). I can start XBMC via remote and start mythwelcome by remote, by I can't find a way to control mythwelcom
<ffmpegps3horror> e by remote...any ideas?
<ffmpegps3horror> I was using an irxevent command to control mythwelcome, but it doesn't seem to work. Is the mythwelcome window called mythwelcome or is it called somethign else?
<endemic> has anyone been able to get the analog NTSC tuner to work with their cx23885 cards? DVB works great except the driver never creates the /dev/video0 V4L interface for analog TV
<t3ckn0b0y> im getting an error message at line 1 column 49 byte 49 at /usr/lib/perl5/XML/parser.pm line 187 when i press w to update my video information, which ends up wiping out the information i have in the db
<t3ckn0b0y> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<t3ckn0b0y> does anyone have any idea why I would be getting an error on line 187 in  /usr/lib/perl5/XML/parser.pm when pressing w in mythtv to update video information?
<superm1> probably a bug
<t3ckn0b0y> it was working fine yesterday, and the only things that got updated where printer drivers and firefox
<superm1> could be a problem with the server it's pulling from
<superm1> if it's down, then surely the parsing fails :)
<t3ckn0b0y> there was another message on a few saying themoviedb was unable to be contacted.. perhaps your right..
<t3ckn0b0y> i will give it a few hours and try again...
<t3ckn0b0y> thanks
<JThundley> ever since I upgraded to 9.10, the OSD when playing recorded TV shows has been gone
<JThundley> like completely invisible
<JThundley> I can bring up the translucent menu, but that's about it
<JThundley> I've tried searching, can't seem to find anybody else with this problem, I tried reinstalling mythtv packages, I have all the themes installed
<JThundley> 2009-11-11 12:21:46.666 Couldn't load OSD theme: blootube-osd at /usr/share/mythtv/themes/blootube-osd/
<JThundley> from mythfrontend
<hads> Change the OSD theme?
<tgm4883> hmm
<JThundley> eh I think I got it actually
<JThundley> my bluetoob theme dirs were empty, deleted them
<JThundley> and I also finally found the osd menu options finally :)
<JThundley> not in appearance with the other stuff
<hads> Ah yeah that's a bit of a trick
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-12
<JThundley> does anyone know how to stop large files from trashing your filesystem cache in memory?
<JThundley> for example I have all my music on my mythbuntu machine, if I do a unison sync of it or just ls -lR on it it's all cached in the fs cache
<JThundley> but then mythtv records a show and that huge file is cached instead, pushing out the fs cache of my music
<JThundley> is there a way to tell the kernel to just always keep the cache of a certain directory?
<Cyber-Dogg> so I'm running myth on ubuntu and I just got the updates today for the new VDPAU stuff.... seems to be working great
<Cyber-Dogg> I was looking at the mythtv wiki and saw that some tvs have built in hardware interlacing
<Cyber-Dogg> and that to get it to work you have to get x to output it's signal an in interlaced fashion
<Cyber-Dogg> using a modeline
<Cyber-Dogg> I was wondering if I could get some guidance on that...
<rlatta> Is anyone else having problems pulling metadata for movies?
<mrand> rlatta: when was the last time you updated?
<mrand> rlatta: there was a change in URL last week.  This week, people have been having trouble accessing the site sometimes.
<rlatta> mrand I updated less then a week ago
<rlatta> I was using the site yesterday
<rlatta> but it isnt working tonight
<mrand> I saw some discussion on the mythtv-users list today, but haven't had time to read it.  This has happened a few times before and it sorted itself out.  It's a completely free service, so the number of users may be creating quite a load.   He accepts donations if you want to show your appreciation.  Some Myth related people are going to talk to him about helping to offload some bandwidth intensive stuff (image hosting).
<rlatta> ah...thank you
<OpenMedia1> hads: What was the video filter option you set for VDPAU again?
<OpenMedia1> hads: Don't worry I've found the ticket.
<superm1> OpenMedia1, what ticket?
<superm1> are you having the same issues i was....?
<superm1> #7493?
<OpenMedia1> superm1: Kinda.
<OpenMedia1> Doing some VDPAU testing and some tuning of software H.264 support
<OpenMedia1> I was hoping I could disable the deblocking loop filter (http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4653) via a playback filter option, but the code isn't there to support it.
<OpenMedia1> on NZ H.264 HD streams it would really improve playback on lower spec CPUs.
<hads> superm1: I had to increase vdpaubuffersize to play some h264 stuff
<endemic> Has anyone been able to get the NTSC tuner in the FusionHDTV 5 Express to work? Everything works great with the digital tuner but it seems like the SD tuner device (/dev/video0?) is not created.
<hads> superm1: In #7493 markk was talking about video RAM BTW, not system RAM
<hads> Man it's annoying having search missing on trac
<rhpot1991> superm1: ouch 30% off the time
<hads> OpenMedia1: What card you testing with?
<skinnY> Question, I've almost filled up my master backend, if I added another non master backend on the lan would its storage space be found and used by the primary master? Would the database pw's need to be set to the same ?
<OpenMedia1> hads: 8400's at the moment. Looking at getting a GT220
<rhpot1991> skinnY: yes, and no
<hads> skinnY: Storage groups are a little tricky like that.
<hads> OpenMedia1: Cool, I was loooking at those too, though didn't see a silent one yet.
<rhpot1991> but it needs the password to connect to the MBE, and your MBE needs to be setup to accept connections
<hads> You need to NFS share storage locations I think.
<OpenMedia1> hads: What are you using at the moment.
<skinnY> Basically wondering how deep of a hole that is , ssh mapping to another drive on the lan is also an option
<hads> skinnY: Just add a local drive :)
<hads> OpenMedia1: Umm, a 9800GT with 1GB :)
<rhpot1991> skinnY: or you could move a tuner to the 2nd backend
<OpenMedia1> hads: Looks like the Gigabyte GT220 takes two slots = no good for myPVR.
<hads> Bummer
<skinnY> $$$ call me cheap O , yeah I just ordered a pvr500 which will go in the second backend
<OpenMedia1> Same no one is bringing out a motherboard with GT220 or GT210 class graphics.
<rhpot1991> I have a gigabye 9600 1gb model that occupies 2 slots, works like a charm with VDPAU so far
<rhpot1991> same with my ion box
<hads> I should get around to playing with myth on th eion here.
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: I posted a link in here for a super cheap quiet half height card the other day, lets see if I can dig it back up
<hads> rhpot1991: We are in .nz
<rhpot1991> heh, wont help much then :)
<rhpot1991> !ion%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ion%
<hads> Most .us places don't ship outside the us
<rhpot1991> hmmm what did I tag that
<rhpot1991> !frontend
<Zinn> Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> there we go, my ion ^
<superm1> hads, yeah i noticed later.
<superm1> hads, the only other  thing that's possibly using video ram is x11vnc, but i have no idea how to query how much
<skinnY> I've got a little 330 atom frontend no problem
<hads> Shouldn't be much to speak of you wouldn't have thought.
<rhpot1991> superm1: I VNC without issue
<OpenMedia1> rhpot1991: Cheers. Might be able to get it through one of my US suppliers.
<superm1> rhpot1991, well my next thing i'm trying is VDPAU slim rather than VDPAU normal
<superm1> next thing i guess is increasing that buffer size like hads said
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: let me search for it
<superm1> what are the valid and default values for that integer?
<hads> 0-50 I think
<rhpot1991> superm1: for the record, I use VDPAU high (whatever it is) on my 1gb 9600
<OpenMedia1> Any one here trying the ION-LE yet?
<rhpot1991> and VDPAU normal on my ion
<superm1> rhpot1991, that doesn't make me happy
<superm1> this is a freaking 9500GT
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: those are the ones with the pcie slot right?
<superm1> it should be able to handle normal
<hads> default is either 6 or 17, I can't remember from all I've read.
<rhpot1991> superm1: following my logic you should RMA it :)
<hads> 9500GT should do VDPAU high shouldn't it
<hads> I cna't remember the commit message now.
<rhpot1991> superm1: you could send it back to newegg and get an asus or gigabyte 9600, but that should be ok
<rhpot1991> wonder if my 1gb of ram is making a difference
<superm1> well why would it be the card?
<OpenMedia1> rhpot1991: half height isn't needed, it needs to be single slot and quiet
<OpenMedia1> lots of the half height cards are GT210
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: http://www.techbargains.com/news_displayItem.cfm/184561
<rhpot1991> actually thats gonna take up 2 slots, I didn't look at it very close the first time
<rhpot1991> heat sink is kinda tall
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: there is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127386&cm_re=msi_9500gt-_-14-127-386-_-Product
<rhpot1991> should only take up one slot, but needs room on the other side
<rhpot1991> and for the record thats the card superm1 is having issues with
<rhpot1991> superm1: do you have a way of reproducing the issue that I could try out here?
<superm1> rhpot1991, rapidly enter and leave recordings
<superm1> if at all possible before the fanart even finishes reloading
<rhpot1991> our xorgs might be slightly different too, I disabled composite and endabled tripplebuffer
<rhpot1991> superm1: how do I know when the issue happens?
<superm1> i still have to try turning off composite
<superm1> if i dont have better luck with vdpau slim that's next on my lift
<superm1> list
<superm1> rhpot1991, oh you'll know it happens
<rhpot1991> it helped me with tearing
<superm1> mythfrontend is hung
<mrand> I hope support for the Broadcom decoder makes it to Myth before I need HD.
<OpenMedia1> rhpot1991: Wow.. Serious heatsink
<superm1> what broadcom decoder?
<mrand> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Broadcom_Crystal_HD  (Dell refers to it as Broadcom BD Accelerator)
<mrand> I just started that page today.  Jarod is working on it (quietly)
<rhpot1991> superm1: how many times do I need to do it?
<rhpot1991> just did it about 15, still ok
<superm1> it happens to me within about 5 usually
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: this is the one I'm using: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125271&cm_re=gigabyte_9600-_-14-125-271-_-Product
<OpenMedia1> rhpot1991: How noisy is the fan?
<OpenMedia1> And does it use two slots?
<rhpot1991> crap wrong one
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125273&cm_re=gigabyte_9600-_-14-125-273-_-Product
<superm1> mrand, i wouldnt count on that being in much other hardware going forward though
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: ^
<OpenMedia1> Ah cheers
<rhpot1991> OpenMedia1: its very hard to find a fanless that doesn't take up 2 slots
<rhpot1991> I just yanked out an analog tuner
<mrand> superm1: I don't care much about new hardware/systems... if Linux support gets it, the cards are dirt cheap on ebay.
<OpenMedia1> rhpot1991: LoL... Just a quiet fan would suffice.
<rhpot1991> superm1: just did it about 30 times, had a hiccup in the middle but it was prob my remote, sometimes that stops responding for a few seconds
<superm1> rhpot1991,  /jealous
<OpenMedia1> Anyone else seeing very high memory use for the frontend?
<OpenMedia1> Mine is currently taking 1GB Virtual Memory
<OpenMedia1> Also mythtranscode doesn't appear to exit currently when it completes a job.
<OpenMedia1> Just found 8 old instances running on my own rig.
<hads> I'm seeing Xorg using 803m and mythfrontend using 578m VIRT
<rhpot1991> how do you check memory usage?
<hads> various ways, top is easy
<rhpot1991> top tells you %
<superm1> well you have to remember that there is a lot of shared memory between processes
<rhpot1991> did you just convert?
<hads> Yeah
<superm1> so top won't necessarily give you an accurate output
<hads> (to superm1)
<hads> rhpot1991: top tells you numbers
<hads> That's what the VIRT, RES and SHR columns are.
<rhpot1991> 1147 for my frontend
<rhpot1991> xorg jumped to about a gig
<hads> I saw a good article explaining shared, reserved, virtual memory somewhere but I can't find it now.
<OpenMedia1> Yeah seems to say there is 900MB of data in use by the mythfrontend process which is a little huge..
<OpenMedia1> I'm more interested in why mytharchive isn't quitting.
<OpenMedia1> I've been running a lot of lossless MPEG2 transcode jobs. The logs show the job as competed but the process doesn't exit.
<OpenMedia1> strace just shows Process 19726 attached - interrupt to quit
<OpenMedia1> futex(0x88ccfb4, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 1, NULL
<OpenMedia1> The locked process means the old version of the file is still locked and taking up disk space
<OpenMedia1> mythtrans 20042 mythtv   17w   REG      252,3    2004893 156020 /myth/tv/5907_20090514203000.mpg.old (deleted)
<OpenMedia1> Sorry I mean mythtranscode doesn't exit.
<gwillakers> coma
<stiev3> what does the host field in videometadata specify?
<hads> It's related to storage groups
<rhpot1991> Who did I talk with in here about the antec fusion VFD and lcdproc?
<MythbuntuGuest03> Hey folks... It appears I have lost my mind.  I can't seem to find the Diskless config tools in 9.10?
<hads> They aren't there :)
<hads> You can still do it from the command line but the GUI tools didn't make it.
<MythbuntuGuest03> nice... I thought I had lost my mind.
<MythbuntuGuest03> any chance the wiki has some info on this that I am missing?
<hads> There's a wiki page on doing it in 8.04 which I think is the same.
<hads> You need ltsp-build-client, ltsp-update-image and ltsp-update-kernels
<hads> Anyone know why one particular program wouldn't show in the watchlist? It's not important but really annoying :)
<MythbuntuGuest03> hads: thanks a lot
<MythbuntuGuest03> I had a nice stable 8.04.1 build going for the last year or so... but got itchy after seeing xbmc pretty things at a friends house.... I'm really hoping .22 is the dawn of slicker interfaces
<hads> 0.22 is certainly getting there
<hads> Videos and Recordings interfaces are pretty sweet. Music isn't there yet.
<hads> Pretty sweet being miles ahead of 0.21
<hads> I didn't think I'd care much but it is quite nice.
<hads> Using storage groups for Videos is neat too.
<MythbuntuGuest03> If I can get the diskless going, I will be happy, but it looks like the sweet spot will be 10.04 or 9.10.1
<hads> I can see 10.04 being a hot release.
<hads> 0.23 should be released in plenty of time and will be nicer than 0.22
<MythbuntuGuest03> I am guessing that the SG's perform better than NFS mounts?
<MythbuntuGuest03> I can only hope
<hads> I don't know about performance as I've never had issues.
<hads> It does mean that you don't need to configure the frontends for mythvideo though, it just magically works.
<hads> Including artwork etc.
<MythbuntuGuest03> I only see bad NFS juju when all 6 feeds are running 1080p streams at the same time
<hads> Ah, I've only got 4 frontends and mostly 720p content
<MythbuntuGuest03> I had artwork and stuff all worked out in my diskless... I really should have held off
<MythbuntuGuest03> and tmdb seems to be borked.
<hads> Yeah it wasn't that hard to do before, it's just magically easy now :)
<hads> I think TMDB is partially down for the last 20 hours or so.
<MythbuntuGuest03> I can't seem to use it at all... it appears tmdb is in the midst of upgrading from a 2.0 api to 2.1
<hads> Yeah they should work in tandem but something is currently broken.
 * melhiser just noticed he had a dork'd name
<hads> heh
<melhiser> well, the command built an image?
<melhiser> now if I can just 'member the right NFS options and junk...
<hads> Did you find that wiki page?
<melhiser> no... but lot's of other random stuff... any hints on the search params?
<hads> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless
<hads> Found it
<hads> I *think* things are the same, but I'm not using it so am not 100%
<hads> Unfortunately I don't know if any of the devs are using it at the moment.
<melhiser> if it's close, I can grok it.
 * melhiser dances
<melhiser> *woot* hads.  This is good stuff
<melhiser> out of curiosity, why didn't the diskless stuff make it to 9.10?
<superm1> laga didn't have time to finish the GUI work
<superm1> and no one else has stepped up to work on it
<melhiser> are there significant gui changes in mind?  If I was to wager a guess, this was a few button hooks the called execs to the command line equivs (at least that was the way 8.04.1 looked) is something spiffier planned for 9.??
<melhiser> not that I am pissing in somones cherious, but more looking to offer a hand where hands can be offered.
 * melhiser wonders off to inspect the 8.04.1 svn tree
<superm1> melhiser, so for 9.10 mcc was fully rewritten
<superm1> and no longer runs the GUI stuff as root, which complicates things
<melhiser> it's worse than that... it's in python!
 * melhiser mopes around and tries hard to like python
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well if you want to try to step in and help out still, it would be most appreciated
<superm1> we dont have a plan for what to do for 10.04 since laga was the one driving all the diskless stuff.  he said he's still available for questions, but can't commit to time to actually code
<melhiser> I have to write jython every few days or so... but that some how seems easier, since I am intimatly familiar with java... are there any dirty details about standard python that will hurt?
<superm1> na, really it actually is all very readable and logical
<superm1> take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre/files
<superm1> assuming launchpad decides to cooperate
<superm1> there is a README in there explaining how the plugins work
<superm1> and an example plugin so you can see what's supported
<melhiser> This week is actually a shite week to pick it up.  I have two production launches, a business trip wed-fri next week, and thanksgiving...
<superm1> no probs, come back after thanksgiving
<superm1> most of us will still be here :)
<melhiser> that being said... it's obvious I have time in the schedule, so I'll check out the code and start peeking at it
<superm1> ping laga and he can point you where the code he's got so far for the diskless plugin is living
<superm1> i suspect it's in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mb-diskless
<superm1> but dont know for sure
<superm1> he hangs in #mythtv-users, #mythtv, and #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
 * melhiser does a dance... (if I get a chance to do this, I'm gonna fix the user perm mapping issus)
<android6011> if a recording is scheduled and the combined backend/frontend machine is sleeping, will it wake up automatically to record?
<melhiser> Is the August 17 version the one in the current 9.10?
<superm1> no i dont think so
<superm1> because i see 0.9 in 9.10, and he clearly says in rev 79 that 0.10 was released
<superm1> but in any case, dont worry about what's in karmic, work directly from the stuff in the branch
<melhiser> Are there any protocols for submitting updates?
<superm1> to karmic?  Yes, but it's a pain in the ass
<Zinn> superm1: Please watch your language.
<superm1> we have a "testing" repo that we can push to for karmic that's opt in for users
<superm1> but the formal -updates requires a lot of annoying paperwork
<melhiser> well, until I actually produce anything, paper work is not useful... its going to take 2-3 days to wrap my head around this I suspect
 * melhiser marvels
<superm1> well feel free to fire away any questions as they come up.  i'm the goto guy for questions about mcc or mythbuntu-common, laga for direct diskless questions
<stiev3> so I'm in the middle of updating my embarrassing ruby scripts I used to autoupdate videometadata, and looking at the table now, does each host have its own set of data?  Whereas previously I'd just make sure all of the frontends mounted the same paths for network shares.
<melhiser> superm1: I don't work in python a lot, I do java/c++/c stuff.... but these days, I've been writing a lot of jython scripts ... vi is my friend since they are pretty simple ... is there a plugin to eclipse for jython to make life easier?
<superm1> melhiser, wish i could tell ya.  i do all my coding in geany these days since it tells me about whitespace and that kind of stuff matters in python
<hads> stiev3: Any reason not to use jamu?
<melhiser> matters a lot...thus the eclipse question
 * melhiser wonders off to google geany
<hads> !mythvideo
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<hads> stiev3: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide
<stiev3> ah... my main reason: I had not even known about it, this certainly saves me a lot of work!
<hads> stiev3: Yeah, I used to have my own scripts too, I now use jamu.
<kaeles> where are the storage groups mounted on the mythfrontend?
<superm1> they dont get mounted
<superm1> they're accessed through myth protocol
<kaeles> ah nice, can i put a smb mount inside one of the storage groups to be shared?
<hads> Don't see why not.
<kaeles> I have a another nas that has alot of media on it, and want to mount it via smb inside the directory that is the storage group
<kaeles> ok
<kaeles> I'll try it and find out, thanks
<hads> If you setup storage groups on the backend then you don't need to do anything to setup the frontends.
<hads> (for mythvideo)
<melhiser> superm1: ok... I'm slowly catching on here... so you are the MCC guy... these scripts from launchpad I'm looking at are just shell scripts ... no python
<superm1> melhiser, well diskless itself is shell, its the mcc plugin for it (the gui piece) that was python
<stiev3> man I was halfway through setting up network shares and everything, this is great stuff... just as I was about to ask about file naming schemes, it's all there already.
<melhiser> are there details in the diskless that need work, or the python mcc stuff? either way, I am good with it
<superm1> melhiser, have to check with laga on it
<superm1> i'm really not sure what state he left it in
<superm1> i dont see the gui plugin sitting in that branch, you'll have to ask laga where it's at then
<superm1> (what he started)
<melhiser> superm1: is there a way to contact him?  I'll poke around a bit more, but the more direct the better
<superm1> melhiser, ping him in #ubuntu-mythtv-dev
<melhiser> well, sunrise will come early tomorrow... off to bed.
<melhiser> I'll keep trying laga
<melhiser> thanks
<superm1> k
<jeffjeffdejeff> need some assistance.  trying to connect to backend (which has updates switched off cos it buggered up last time it was updated) have installed ubuntu onto flashkey to be used on laptop. the flashkey installed version is obviously newer than backend and i'm getting a message to update the database schema as it's 30 versions old.  is there a simple way to just update the schema on the backend?  i want to avoid the problems i had
<olejl> I'm running Mythbuntu and have been getting this errer for 9 days now when trying to update: http://pastebin.com/d3832fb12
<superm1> olejl, reinstall the package ubuntu-keyring
<olejl> superm1: didn't help
<olejl> it seems 1 is gone, but there still is 2 left: http://pastebin.com/d8d4640c
<superm1> you can try switching mirrors
<superm1> that may help too
<olejl> I have tried that, but I will test some more now after one of the warnings is gone ...
<Thelasko> Hey, does anybody know a simple way to watch videos on a Pentium 3 with 256 megs of RAM?
<Thelasko> I have an old laptop I would like to re-purpose.
<superm1> i'd say your best bet is to draw a bunch of pictures on looseleaf paper and flash them in front of the screen really fast
<superm1> but really, if you dont have good results OOTB, there isn't much you'll be able to do
<Thelasko> I've been playing with XBMC and it doesn't like less than 512 MB of RAM
<superm1> well try installing mythbuntu 9.10 on it and see how it works
<Thelasko> So, I'm wondering if there is something more "lightweight"
<superm1> there are some lightweight themes for it
<Thelasko> okay, thanks!
<Cyber-Dogg> I have 2 DCh3200's connected by firewire
<Cyber-Dogg> each box works fine on their own and my channels are all open
<Cyber-Dogg> but when I daisy chain then and I'm trying to record from both at the same time... it doesn't work right
<mrand> Thelasko: if standard Mythbuntu install uses too much memory, try looking over some of the results when you google for "lightweight ubuntu"
<Cyber-Dogg> my recordings are choppy
<Cyber-Dogg> and sometimes one of the STBs will reset
<Cyber-Dogg> anyone have any insight?
<mrand> Cyber-Dogg: I don't have firewire, so I know littel about it - my only suggestion is based upon looking over the mythtv firewire wiki page: double check that you have unique channel assignments (via plugctl)
<Cyber-Dogg> well... and that' sone of the interesting things... it seems like mythtv keeps channging them on me!
<Cyber-Dogg> I set them up and have it working
<Cyber-Dogg> then after I use myth a couple times, they change
<Cyber-Dogg> :/
<tseitsei> hi
<tseitsei> can anyone help me with getting the epg to work? in short: i have a fresh install of mythbuntu 9.10, channels imported from channels.conf created with scan (full scan doesn't work)
<tseitsei> the tv works (dvb-c), but I get no eit data for any channel
<tseitsei> brb
<Thelasko> crap, I need an old ATI driver
<Thelasko> ATI Rage 128 Mobility chipset with 8 MB RAM
<Thelasko> anybody know how to fix a borked xorg configuration in 9.10?
<Thelasko> does "dpkg-revonfigure xserver-xorg" work?
<Thelasko> nope
<Thelasko> sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't work either
<Thelasko> xfix doesn't seem to be there either
<Thelasko> why do they get rid of all of the useful tools?
<superm1> Thelasko, just remove the xorg.conf
<superm1> it will give you the right driver 95% of the time
<superm1> and remove fglrx if you have it installed
<Thelasko> it says linux-restricted-modules isn't installed
<Thelasko> I just connected it to the net now
<Thelasko> hopefully it will download what it needs
<Thelasko> ah, uninstalled fglrx and it worked
<Thelasko> I had to find the name of the package first
<Thelasko> superm1: Thanks!
<Thelasko> So, how do I get the video out to work without the fglrx driver?
<superm1> there's probably xorg.conf options you can use
<superm1> dunno tho
<superm1> i'd make sure the machine can actually handle the video playback before you worry that farf
<jduggan> hey guys, http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/fixes  - is this .22 fixes?
<jduggan> erm, actually looking at the timestamp, seems its quite old
<jduggan> so guess not
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-13
<Thelasko> Anybody know how to change the storage location from /var to /home?
<tgm4883> Thelasko, don't do that
<tgm4883> Thelasko, which storage directory?
<mrand> !auto% | jduggan
<Zinn> jduggan: If 9.10 upgrade broke auto-login for you, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
<mrand> oops
<mrand> jduggan:  http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Thelasko> Mythtv wants to keep everything in /var
<Thelasko> that's on my root partition
<Thelasko> I either have to change that, or repartition my drive
<tgm4883> Thelasko, there is option 3 I suppose
<tgm4883> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<tgm4883> you could symlink a dir to /var/lib/mythtv from your home dir
<tgm4883> that might work
<Thelasko> I thought of that
<tgm4883> but putting things in your /home dir usually causes lots of problems
<Thelasko> crap
<tgm4883> You can certainly try though if you really want
<rhpot1991> I'd avoid home
<tgm4883> I know how to set it up
<rhpot1991> you can use it if you want, but it may produce headaches
<Thelasko> I wish I knew this before I installed
<rhpot1991> Thelasko: resize home and make a new partition for recordings?
<mrand> rhpot1991: like what?  Beyond filling up the filesystem unless you reserve X amount of space?
<rhpot1991> then mount it to /var/lib/mythtv
<rhpot1991> mrand: permissions issues
<tgm4883> mrand, theres lots of odd things if it's in /home
<rhpot1991> mrand: we've seen it a lot in the past where people who use /home for things have issues there
<tgm4883> yep
<Thelasko> why does it use /var?
<rhpot1991> you can try it if you want, but history tells us not to
<rhpot1991> history and zinn
<mrand> drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  4096 2008-05-08 07:28 home
<mrand> drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  4096 2009-09-20 07:53 var
<mrand> same owner and permissions?
<Thelasko> What's all of this?
<mrand> It's not that I don't believe you guys... you've been there before.  Just trying to imagine what the problems are.
<Thelasko> I can see there being permission problems if it's not done correctly.
<Thelasko> Can I create a /var partition?
<tgm4883> Thelasko, thats just it, even setup correctly it wasn't working properly
<tgm4883> Thelasko, yea you can create that as a partition
<mrand> Thelasko: yes... gparted should allow you to resize your existing /home and carve out a new one.
<Thelasko> Yeah, but will the new one have the correct permissions?
<rhpot1991> if not its easy to fix
<rhpot1991> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /whatever/path
<rhpot1991> sudo chmod 775 /whatever/path
<Thelasko> I'm thinking about starting over tomorrow...
<Thelasko> can I run gparted from mythtv or should I boot my livecd?
<Thelasko> If I add a /var partition, will I have two /vars?
<rhpot1991> we'll you'd need to copy everything to the new one
<mrand> Oh, you already have a /var ?
<rhpot1991> if you just want it for recordings then its easier to just make a new partition and mount it at /var/lib/mythtv
<rhpot1991> and just copy over everything thats there into the new directory
<rhpot1991> you'll need to juggle files around as you put the new one in place
<rhpot1991> and I'm not sure if you can resize home while its mounted, it should yell if its something you shouldn't be doing
<mrand> Thelasko: you may have to burn gparted to a USB-stick or CD and boot it.
<mrand> Might be easiest.
<mrand> bbl
<Thelasko> from reading the forums, I think it yells
<Thelasko> I have a cd somewhere
<Thelasko> I just got wireless working, so I might give it a shot
<Thelasko> with gparted
<rhpot1991> Thelasko: you can just boot the install cd
<rhpot1991> and "install" gparted on there
<Thelasko> nah, I found my livecd
<Thelasko> and a copy of Encarta 99 apparently =-O
<Thelasko> ah, crap!
<Thelasko> my live cd is pre-ext4!
<tgm4883> why do you need a live cd?
<tgm4883> sorry, going back and forth between a few thigns
<Thelasko> gparted live cd
<tgm4883> are you reinstalling?
<Thelasko> no, reptartitioning
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> nm then, carry on
<Thelasko> shrinking /home and creating /var
<Thelasko> nm?
<tgm4883> never mind
<Thelasko> I reinstalled
<Thelasko> it was easier
<Thelasko> Since I didn't have to format my /home most of my settings remained
<MythbuntuGuest33> hey guys..new Mythbuntu 9.10 install..can't rip DVD and can't see videos from /var/lib/mythtv/videos via frontend but can play them from VLC on machine and another PC on network
<MythbuntuGuest33> changed default dvd from /dev/dvd to /dev/sr0 which is what it actually mounted as
<MythbuntuGuest33> I can play dvd from the DVD-ROM drive via the frontend btw
<Thelasko> do you have to install restricted-extras or medibuntu in mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest33> the linux chat rule worked..I seem to have fixed my DVD rip issue
<Thelasko> the answer is yes, you need mythbuntu.
<MythbuntuGuest33> okay..so now I have an avi and an iso I just burned in /var/lib/mythtv/videos but I can't view them in the frontend???
<tmkt> no mirobridge with mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest33> is miro bridge part of the 9.10 install?  sorry I'm a mythbuntu newb
<tgm4883> iirc, mirobridge is part of mythtv, so it should be part of the 9.10 install
<tgm4883> although it would need setup
<tgm4883> Thelasko, that can all be installed from MCC
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest33, have you looked at the release notes for 9.10? There is an extra piece you have to setup for ripping DVD's, and you also might want to read the limitations about storage groups
<tgm4883> !faq
<Zinn> http://www.mythbuntu.org/FAQ
<Thelasko> who neutered GUFW?
<tgm4883> GUFW?
<Thelasko> GUI Uncomplicated FireWall
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> not me
<Thelasko> They took away all of the logging and options
<Thelasko> I'm not even sure if it's doing anything anymore
<Thelasko> I'm trying to access my mythtv box via SAMBA by the way.
<tmkt> tgm4883: its in an odd dir
<tgm4883> tmkt, what dir
<Thelasko> anybody have a clue why I can't access my mythtv machine via SAMBA?
<tmkt> in docs
<tmkt>  /usrshare/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/imports/mirobridge
<rhpot1991> tmkt: thats normal
<rhpot1991> contrib is pulled from upstream
<tmkt> not very intuitive though..to look for scripts in a doc dir
<tmkt> assumed they might have been man pages for mirobridge
<tmkt> until i went and checked them out
<MythbuntuGuest33> Thelasko..did you turn on Samba in the Mythbuntu Control Center?
<Thelasko> yup
<MythbuntuGuest33> did you set sharing for any folders?
<Thelasko> yeah
<Thelasko> it's set automatically
<MythbuntuGuest33> that's all I had to do
<MythbuntuGuest33> mine wasn't enabled and I had fresh install
<MythbuntuGuest33> had to go to System->Shared Folders to turn on the share
<Thelasko> *checks to see if missed something obvious*
<Thelasko> nope
<Thelasko> I'm trying to share /var/lib/mythtv/music
<Thelasko> maybe it's my router!
<Thelasko> no, not my router
<Thelasko> everything says it's shared
<Thelasko> I look at my network from another computer and it's there
<Thelasko> but when I click on it I get "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<MythbuntuGuest33> sorry..I didn't have that problem..I can see flac files from two cd's I imported earlier..but I did have to turn on share for music folder
<Thelasko> I can't go the other way either
<Thelasko> apparmor?
<Thelasko> I give up for the night
<rhpot1991> This may be helpful if anyone is having issues with their Antec Fusion's VFD: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/6
<MythbuntuGuest15> I have new 9.10 install and everything is working except my videos won't play from ISO unless I use the VLC player or the disc is still in the dvdrom tray
<superm1> !mythvideo
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<superm1> hm that's not the page
<superm1> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and libdvdnav/libdvdcss, the libraries used to view DVDs/DVD images, requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for .23. See http:
<MythbuntuGuest15> so in other words until .23 keep using VLC?
<MythbuntuGuest15> would mora bridge be a work around for this?
<rhpot1991> hmmm crap why'd that get cut off
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest15: one second
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest15: setup>media>video>general
<rhpot1991> "Directories that hold videos"
<rhpot1991> point that at your ISOs
<rhpot1991> they will work then
<rhpot1991> so what many of us do is make a /var/lib/mythtv/ISO
<rhpot1991> to keep isos, and register that there
<rhpot1991> and then use /var/lib/mythtv/videos for non ISOs
<MythbuntuGuest15> then they will work fine?
<rhpot1991> yep :)
<MythbuntuGuest15> seems too easy
<MythbuntuGuest15> weird..won't let me build directory ISO in /var/lib/mythtv
<hobiga> with 0.22 has anyone noticed their iso playing back fast when using the internal player in mythvideo?
<rhpot1991> hobiga: yes, I noticed that, I forget how I fixed it
<rhpot1991> paused it or something and it was fine
<rhpot1991> hobiga: and I only noticed it once in maybe 10 playbacks
<hobiga> yeah I did that as well...worked for one...tried again last night and no matter what I did pause/rewind a bit it always started playing fast again
<hobiga> seems to be pretty consitent for me
<rhpot1991> hobiga: only on a certain ISO?
<hobiga> happens on most
<hobiga> however a rewind fixes it usually
<hobiga> only one that wouldn't stop playing fast after a rewind
<hobiga> and it actually ended up crashing the frontend
<hobiga> I would stick with mplayer but lack of menu support is limiting
<hobiga> I know I saw a vlc with mythvideo integration howto somewhere maybe I'll give that a shot
<rhpot1991> xine has good menu support
<rhpot1991> I used to use it in past releases
<rhpot1991> fair warning if you go with an external player you lose storage group support
<rhpot1991> might be better to research the issue with fast playback some more
<hobiga> oh maybe I'll give xine a try then
<hobiga> yeah iso's don't work with storage groups right now anyways
<rhpot1991> ya, but other stuff does
<rhpot1991> you could just do ISOs in xine and everything else in internal player
<rhpot1991> I prefer the "look & feel" of the internal player though
<hobiga> yeah I do as well...
<hobiga> if I was to have xine play just iso's would I would need to define two directories for mythvideo one that is mapped to a storage group an one for the frontend that would just have the iso's?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest15: did you follow those directions yet, wondering if you hit any snags or whatnot
<rhpot1991> hobiga: give me one minute and I'll have a writeup on it that you can read over
<MythbuntuGuest15> having issues creating the ISO dir in /var/lib/mythtv..won't let me add or change permissions to add
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest15: sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /var/lib/mythtv/ISO
<rhpot1991> and sudo chmod 775 /var/lib/mythtv/ISO
<rhpot1991> hobiga: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<hobiga> awesome..thx I will let you know how I make out.
<rhpot1991> still tweaking that some, but it will give you an idea
<MythbuntuGuest15> moving some iso's over now to test
<MythbuntuGuest15> so in the video target will I put /var/lib/mythtv/videos:/var/lib/mythtv/ISO?
<rhpot1991> iso | MythbuntuGuest15
<rhpot1991> !iso | MythbuntuGuest15
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest15: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<MythbuntuGuest15> sweet..working..thanks guys
<MythbuntuGuest15> soon as I get my IR or iPod control working tomorrow I'll be in business
<MythbuntuGuest15> have a good night
<flodin> hi, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but now mythtv is no longer working because of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/439163
<flodin> so i wanted to downgrade again and restore my database backup until the bug has been resolved, but now 9.04 is no longer available on mythbuntu.org
<flodin> what do I do?
<flodin> I assume that if I downgrade to 8.10 which is available, then my database backup will have a version number that is too high
<mrand> flodin: I might be wrong, but I don't believe there were any database changes between 8.10 and 9.04.  But you shouldn't have to drop all the way back to 8.10: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.04/release/
<flodin> ah, thank you
<Thelasko> any idea why Mythtv doesn't recognize a file I put in /var/lib/mythtv/videos?
<rhpot1991> Thelasko: did you "scan for changes" ?
<rhpot1991> hit m or menu on your remote and it should be the first option there
<Thelasko> all m gets me is "about" and "cancel"
<Thelasko> ah, I have to hit m in the video menu
<Thelasko> got it!
<Thelasko> Thanks
<darthanubis> I forget the location to tell mythtv how much disk space to leave free?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: settings general I think
<darthanubis> can I get to it from mythweb?
<darthanubis> AutoExpireExtraSpace?
<Thelasko> what command do you use to bring up recovery mode at startup?
<Thelasko> F2?
<Thelasko> nevermind...
<Thelasko> anybody know the difference between the radeon and the ATI driver?
<Thelasko> wow, after a day and a half of hacking this works really well!
<Thelasko> Thanks everyone!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-14
<linxeh> hi there, I've got a gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H based system running ubuntu 9.10, but struggling to get audio over hdmi working - any advice ?
<linxeh> this new fangled audio stuff is confusing me :)
<Shadow__X> hello everyone i read on the mythuntu site that 8.4 isnt compatible with mythtv .22 how is that true
<Josh__> Is anyone running a 0.22 MBE on Ubuntu-Server? I noticed some insane slowdowns and was wondering if it was related to that....
<linxeh> 8.04 you mean
<mrand> Shadow__X: The Mythbuntu group has only generated 0.22 packages at 9.04 and 9.10.  I think there is a backported version of QT4.4 for 8.04 if you were so inclined to try building it yourself - unfortunately the Mythbuntu doesn't have the time/resources.
<mrand> err.  the Mythbuntu _group_
<Shadow__X> `right i gotcha yeah i guess ill be upgrading to 9.04 or 9.10 then
<Shadow__X> i was at 8.04
<Shadow__X> upgrade to 8.10 seem to have worked
<cba123> Has anyone tried Mythbuntu Karmic on an eeebox (one of these: http://gizmodo.com/5350079/asus-eeebox-eb1012-has-ion-graphics-1080p-hdmi-output)?  It claims 1080p output because it has an nvidia ion card, just wanted to see if anyone could verify that.
<hads> I have an Ion box, not an Asus though.
<hads> It does 1080p at about 10% CPU
<hads> VDPAU is cool.
<Shadow__X> i cant wait to use it that way itll free up some cpu cycles
<mrand> Shadow__X: you mean VDPAU?
<Shadow__X> mrand: yeah i am upgrading to 9.04 right now so i can actually use .22
<Shadow__X> i am trying to decide if 9.04 is a good place to stop or upgrade to 9.10
<Shadow__X> mrand: should i stay at 9.04 or upgrade to 9.10
<mrand> Shadow__X: That's a harder question to answer....
<mrand> There are some kernel changes on in 2.6.31 (included in 9.10) that are causing a few people with digital tuners problems.  What video capture do you have?
<mrand> Shadow__X: specifically the driver for the HVR-1300, -1400, -3000, -4000 I think are affected.  Some people have compiled later kernels with patches successfully to fix that problem.
<hads> Apart from that (I haven't run into that) 9.10 is sweet.
<hads> Shadow__X: Not only does it free up CPU cycles, the deinterlacers are nice too.
<groogs> I am doing a channel scan w/ a PVR-150, and it seems to freeze as soon as it doesn't find a channel: it has "Scanning us-cable 7   No Lock" at the top. it does find channels 2 to 6 (as expected)
<groogs> and if i unplug the cable and scan, it does the same thing, but is stuck at channel 2. as soon as i plug in the cable, it finds them and stops on 7.   any ideas what's going on?
<Josh__> groogs, you dont scan analog channels.
<Josh__> groogs, just fetch the listings and you're done
<groogs> oh? (I did in myth 0.20/0.21
<groogs> hm.  have a different problem then
<Josh__> Channel scanning is only for digital cards.
<groogs> i should be getting some other channels.. they exist in my lineup, which i was using with myth 0.21
<groogs> and if i plug the cable into a Tv, it finds them.. but this box doesn't get them at all.  i figured a channel scan might be able to adjust frequency or something
<Thelasko> Does anybody know how to make front end control work with mythweb?
<Shadow__X> hmm hads yeah i have a hvr 1600 and 1800 but worst case scenario i can just compile the v4l-dvb kernel driver
<mrand> Josh__: I believe you should be able to scan analog channels.
<mrand> groogs: check out Bug 452779
<Zinn> Bug 452779 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "Scanning for channels hangs on channel 1 with PVR-150" [High, Triaged] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/452779
<Josh__> mrand, Mabye so, but I've *always* been told to just pull the channel list from SD
<Shadow__X> yeah for analog you pull the channel list
<mrand> Josh__: I suspect that would work as well... as long as that has all your channels :-)
<mrand> Shadow__X: you might check out the patch instructions towards the end of  Bug 439163
<Zinn> Bug 439163 in mythbuntu "HVR-1300 HVR-3000 HVR-4000 broken in kernel" [High, Triaged] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/439163
<hads> Thelasko: Enable network control in the frontend settings and it should work.
<mrand> bed time.  later all.
<Shadow__X> doesnt seem to mention 1600 or 1800
<Shadow__X> upgrading to 9.10 ville now
<Thelasko> Hads: yeah, I did that.  I think I just need to restart it now.
<Thelasko> I'm headed to bed
<Thelasko> thanks
<Demerzel> hello folks
<Demerzel> anyone around?
<foxbuntu> Demerzel, not a single person ;)
<Demerzel> heh
<foxbuntu> !ask | Demerzel
<Zinn> Demerzel: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Demerzel> i'm trying to figure out why my myth frontend isn't responding to lirc ... lircd is up and running, irw connects to the lirc daemon and displays keys as i press them on the remote but mythfrontend doesn't response to anything
<Demerzel> i just saw something that might be the answer ...
<Demerzel> i have my lirc configs in ~/.lirc/
<Demerzel> should they be in ~/.mythtv ?
<Demerzel> i've got a ~/.lirc/mythtv and a ~/.lirc/mplayer
<Demerzel> i suppose i could unify them and put them under ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<foxbuntu> Demerzel, they should be in ~/.lirc/
<foxbuntu> Demerzel, did you configure the remote while mythfrontend was open?
<Demerzel> no
<Demerzel> so this is a slightly out-of-mainstream setup
<Demerzel> it's a diskless frontend
<Demerzel> that's planned to be 1 of 3
<Demerzel> so i'm trying to genericize as much as possible
<Demerzel> i.e. minimize what gets stored in the overlay
<Demerzel> so i don't do any configuration on the frontend if possible
<Demerzel> just use hand-generated files
<Demerzel> i just spotted mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<Demerzel> i wonder if it'll show me the way
<foxbuntu> Demerzel, it will generate the entire file for you...sounds like your lircrc files are bad
<Demerzel> probably
<foxbuntu> Demerzel, be sure to recycle lirc ( sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart ) and then close and reopen mythfrontend after you are done
<Demerzel> yup
<Demerzel> rebuilding the ltsp image now
<Demerzel> i'll test out the frontend shortly
<Demerzel> also
<Demerzel> autofs
<Demerzel> i love it :)
<Demerzel> helps me auto mount my shizzle for watching videos and listening to music
<Demerzel> thanks for the help foxbuntu!
<foxbuntu> Demerzel, np
<Shadow__X> how do i get mythbuntu 9.10 shell to act like the one is 8.04
<Shadow__X> by that i mean accept multiple keypresses
<Shadow__X> and do key repeat
<Demerzel> Shadow__X: are you talking about the terminal?
<Shadow__X> yes
<hads> Oo I can fix the theme with a DPkg::Post-Invoke rule
<hads> DPkg::Post-Invoke { "sed -i 's/<showcategories>yes<\/showcategories>/<showcategories>no<\/showcategories>/' /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/schedule-ui.xml"; };
<hads> That seems to do it.
<Shadow__X> Demerzel: yes
<hads> What's wrong with it?
<Shadow__X> hads: are you taling to me?
<Shadow__X> if so keys dont get repeated
<Shadow__X> so if i press a key and hold it it just acts as if i pressed it once
<hads> Weird
<Shadow__X> yup
<hads> I don't use it myself but that doesn't sound normal.
<Shadow__X> it doesnt happen on my other boxes
<westbore> for mythbuntu 9.10 if want to use the same pc for wacthing tv and record tv what to select during installation
<Shadow__X> desktp frontend
<tseitsei> can anyone help me get the epg work? I have a fresh install of Mythbuntu 9.10, and the epg worked with 9.04 on the same machine.
<tseitsei> I have a dvb-c card, 'use dvb card for active eit scan' is on, listings grabber is set to 'transmitted guide only (eit)', and 'use on air guide' is on for all the channels
<tseitsei> I created a channels.conf with scan, imported the file, and then just to be sure, deleted all the channels and scanned all the transports to get them 'natively' scanned
<tseitsei> and the problem now is that I can watch tv, but get no eit data for any channels. also I don't see any eitscanner messages in the logs
<tseitsei> Here's a snip from the backend log: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3aa20b87
<map7> I'm having trouble getting my EPG to work, I've tried EIT and Shepherd and still there is nothing
<map7> I've restarted my backend and frontend
<map7> I'm using the new mythbuntu 9.10, can anyone help?
<tmkt> epg?
<tseitsei> electronic program guide
<tseitsei> map7,  I have the same problem. no epg data for any channel
<new2linx>  trying to run mythrename.pl from master backend and I am gettting "This host not configured for myth, (No RecordFilePrefix defined for dell in the settings table.)" can anyone help please?
<new2linx>  someone suggested I need to copy a ~/.mythtv/config.xml from a frontend that cansuccessfully connect to database and paste it on the master backend but the master backend already has a config.xml. it contains this: http://pastebin.com/f2d5d25e6
<mrand> Sorry, I've not played with mythrename.pl... and I'm not sure anyone else is awake.
<mrand> or at least, up and online.
<despo> Hi all!
<despo> Is it possible to run mythubuntu 9.10 on kernel 2.6.28??
<chris|> sure, shouldn't be a problem
<mrand> Using 2.6.28 on 9.10 creates sound problems for some people.  And maybe irc problems.  On occasion, things move and those moves are coordinated on a releases.  I'm tempted to say that if you try it and everything works, there is no harm in continuing to do so.
<mrand> despo: ^
<mrand> s/irc/lirc
<despo> Great thanks!
<despo> It's only a backend server...
<despo> So i don't care about the sound.
<despo> or irc
<hugolp> hi, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 clean on a computer wich had Ubuntu 9.04 and Mythtv-frontend working. I have installed mythtv-frontend again, and now LiveTV makes the frontend crash randomly
<hugolp> It makes watching LiveTV imposible. Instead if I record the program and watch it (almost) live, its fine
<linxeh> any advice on getting audio over hdmi working on the gigabyte intel / geforce 9400 based mobo?
<linxeh> alsa sees the device, but gnome etc arent routing audio over it (what on earth happened to all the audio settings / mixer etc?)
<linxeh> heh ok, so the device output was turned off in alsamixer
<hugolp> hi, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 clean on a computer wich had Ubuntu 9.04 and Mythtv-frontend working. I have installed mythtv-frontend again, and now LiveTV makes the frontend crash randomly. It makes watching LiveTV imposible. Instead if I record the program and watch it (almost) live, its fine.
<m1k3> hugolp, 9.10 has issues
<hugolp> m1k3:  I know, and I know this is made by volunteers. I have been with Mythtv for years now, and it had issues but it was ok. But the frontend crashing while watching live tv is very annoying
<mrand> Are you guys running auto-builds?  I don't know that there are specific bug fixes for what you're seeing, but it is worth a try.
<m1k3> hugolp, 9.10 crippled my machine.
<mrand> m1k3: what specifically?
<m1k3> mrand, Where do you want me to start.   I did an upgrade from 9.04.  (Mine was a regular Ubunut not Mythbuntu)
<mrand> m1k3: well, let's start at the end.  What is the biggest thing not working?
<m1k3> mrand, Grub error 13 which nuked my 1TB NTFS 2nd hard drive with all my WIndows Crap
<m1k3> mrand, boot went from 30secs to 1m30seconds.  Even installed uber read head, and got it down to 1m17secs
<m1k3> mrand, still no blue tooth.   Hanbrake is broken (0.93) with new lib on Karmic.
<m1k3> mrand, I never have had any blue hue bug issues with Nvidia on any older releases.  9.10 using same Nvidia 180 make all play back blue.
<mrand> Don't understand the boot time issue.  Very sorry to hear about the grub thing.  If you were doing an upgrade, it surprises me greatly that something destructive would happen.
<m1k3> mrand, I was told 8800 GTS 640 supported VDAPU and upgraded to 190 all for nothing.  First gen 8000 series do not support VDAPU
<mrand> m1k3: don't know if it would help, but there are now: two packages: nvidia-glx-190  and  nvidia-glx-185
<m1k3> mrand, ran both, both blue hue
<m1k3> mrand, word on the street it is a nvidia problem.
<m1k3> I would like to know what I can really do with Myth...
<flodin> me i couldn't even watch tv at all after upgrading :)
<mrand> Wow.  Sorry I can't help you more.  Vast majority of users are happy with the upgrade (ignoring pulse audio sometimes getting in the way, or a random kernel driver regression).  Sounds like you're config really pushes some buttons within Ubuntu :-)
<flodin> had to go back to 8.10
<mrand> You would make a good beta tester for the next release :-)
<m1k3> mrand, actually I had audio issues to.  I got that fixed.  asoundrc was the culprit
<mrand> Interesting.  Hadn't heard of that causing problems.  Could be anything, I guess.
<m1k3> mrand, probably more issues I can't think of atm, to many to count. So yea. 9.10 has been pain in the ***
<mrand> Well, hopefully this was the "press the envelope" release and 10.04 will be much smoother.  MythTV should be much more stable by then... plenty of time for it to capture bug fixes.
<frego_> mlk3>  I too had the grub error 13.  Ended up grub was installing to sda instead of sdc
<frego_> in my bios I was set to boot off the 3rd drive which had the older grub on it.  They've updated to grub2 now.  So by the sound of it, you have grub2 on a dif't disk than the boot disk.. Either change your boot order or update grub on your boot disk
<frego_> and grub error 13 overwrites your MBR but not the windows partition.  You probably need to do a fixmbr from the recovery console to get that drive back
<quinten> hi
<quinten> since i upgraded to .22, when the automatic commercial detection goes too far and i rewind, it doesn't let me. it keeps skipping
<quinten> in .21, it wouldn't auto-skip right after i rewinded
<quinten> is this a known bug?
<mrand> quinten: I'm not sure.... does this happen with every recording?  You might get more confirmation one way or the other on #mythtv-users
<quinten> definitely with every recording
<baz_> hey gang, typical question here, but google seems to be outdated - I am looking for a high-end, digital, hdtv tv tuner to plug my computer to comcast - using ubuntu 9+? Suggestions for something good that works out of the box?
<rhpot1991> baz_: what kind of channels are you looking to record?
<rhpot1991> and you say comcast, with a cable box/without?
<quinten> baz_: hdhomerun works great, but only for the local network channels
<baz_> rhpot1991, i'm no expert, I kinda expected to record any/all channels that I get including the networks, hbo, showtime, hd channels, whatever - is that not how it works?
<baz_> quinten, same comment to you :)
<rhpot1991> baz_: well I have 2 recomendations, a HDHR for your local channels
<rhpot1991> they will be broadcast in the clear with your comcast
<rhpot1991> and a HDPVR to hook up to a cable box, and you can use this to record the rest of your channels
<rhpot1991> making the assumption we are talking HD/digital here?
<baz_> regarding the cable-box comment, I can get one if needed, right now i have an hd pvr on my main tv and these tiny little simple digital boxes for other tv's
<baz_> i think everything is digital now
<baz_> so i need 2 boxes?
<baz_> or 2 tuners that is?
<rhpot1991> you could get by with your hd-pvr for now
<rhpot1991> but if you want to record more than one thing you will need more tuners
<rhpot1991> http://www.silicondust.com/products?redirectedfrom=products%2Fhdhomerun
<Thelasko> Okay, so I have "enable network remote control interface" checked, but I still can't control the front end with mythweb.
<baz_> i was thinking of keeping my comcast pvr in the living room, a using a computer based solution in my office
<rhpot1991> thats the HDHR, 0.22 supports multi-rec with it so you can be recording 4+ recordings at once
<Thelasko> What port is it supposed to use?
<rhpot1991> baz_: when you said hd-pvr, did you mean the comcast one?
<Thelasko> sorry to cut in by the way
<baz_> rhpot1991, yeah i did, the stock box they give (sell) you
<rhpot1991> baz_: well thats useless in mythtv world
<rhpot1991> this is what I meant by hd-pvr: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
<baz_> rhpot1991, that looks cool, if I buy that and install myth would i have a complete tv viewing/recording solution?
<baz_> (obviously it works with ubuntu right)
<rhpot1991> baz_: well the first tuner would allow you to record your OTA channels (fox, cbs, nbc, abc, etc) and possibly some select others
<rhpot1991> the 2nd tuner I posted would allow you to hook up to a cable box and record anything the cable box can see
<rhpot1991> but will occupy your cable box while recording, so you can't watch tv on it at the same time
<rhpot1991> baz_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Recording_Digital_Cable
<rhpot1991> you can put your zipcode in here to see what channels may be available for the HDHR: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
<baz_> i'm confused about needing multiple tuners to see different channels - right now a single cable comes to my home, I attach a cable box to it, then display any channel on my tv - what is the fundamental difference with computers that doesn't allow me to do the same?
<rhpot1991> you need a tuner per channel you want to record at the same time
<rhpot1991> if you have 8 tuners you can record 8 channels at once
<rhpot1991> digital cable is encrypted
<rhpot1991> that box you have from comcast decrypts it
<rhpot1991> so you need one of them for use with the hd-pvr for recording
<baz_> rhpot1991, oh yes that i get, i'm ok with recording/watching 1 channel at a time - the separation between the networks (abc, nbc, cbs) and other channels (hbo, showtime, comedycentral) is what is confusing me
<rhpot1991> comcast also broadcasts your local channels to you unencrypted (required by law) so something like a HDHR or any clear QAM tuner can record those (you may have one of these tuners in your tv for example)
<quinten> what rhpot1991 said. comcast encrypts the expensive channels
<baz_> rhpot1991, oh i see, they are broadcast differently
<rhpot1991> baz_: pretty much a matter of encrypted vs unencrypted
<rhpot1991> why I recommended 2 tuners, one for each type
<quinten> there is no solution that works with linux that will let you just grab those channels off of the cable--the hd-pvr basically records the same output as the tv, not the digitized signal from the cable company
<baz_> so i need 2 tuners at minimum no matter what? or are them some that do both?
<rhpot1991> baz_: if you wanted to go with just one, and needed to record encrypted channels then the HD-PVR will do for now
<quinten> baz_: you could buy multiple hd-pvrs, but as the hd-pvr reencodes the signal, the hd-homerun will work better for the local channels
<quinten> at least theoretically
<rhpot1991> plus HD-PVR requires a cable box
<rhpot1991> so your cable bill will grow as you add them
<rhpot1991> its much easier to use a HDHR for everything it can record, and have a HD-PVR to record everything else
<quinten> it is messy, and the problem that cable card was supposed to fix
<rhpot1991> and that will give you very good coverage
<rhpot1991> quinten: or the problem that cable card causes, depends how you look at it :)
<quinten> personally i use a hauppage pvr-150 to record the encrypted channels
<baz_> ok, lets scale back a bit then, what if i just wanted to watch (not record) any/all channels - do i get a decyption box from comcast, then connect the tv out to a tuner card on my computer?
<quinten> but it's not such a great picture
<rhpot1991> quinten: that leads us to digital and HD then
<rhpot1991> baz_: go read this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Recording_Digital_Cable
<rhpot1991> and watching is recording in our world
<baz_> man i didnt think this was so complicated :) I literally thought I buy a cheap card for my computer that accepts cable in, and i was done!
<rhpot1991> baz_: it kinda is
<rhpot1991> but it comes down to what do you want to record, there are analog tuners, digital tuners, and other devices
<baz_> for example right now i have a nice monitor that actually has a tv-in - comcast gave me a cheapo little box between the wall and this screen to decrypt the channels - i can watch a lot of channels off of it - why can't i, instead of connecting it straight to my monitor, plug it into a tv tuner card on my computer and record that signal if i wanted to
<rhpot1991> baz_: that is exactly what the HD-PVR does
<baz_> have my computer put it on screen or on the harddisk
<baz_> rhpot1991, oh ok, to be more clear, I just want my computer to process a video stream - how that video stream got there, whether it was encrypted, whether it was from comcast or a home video camera, whatever, I would expect that device to b completely unaware - if i need to decrypt channels, I'll get a decrypter from comcast, etc.
<baz_> and my computer already has a hard-disk, so i'm not sure why i would need a pvr box
<baz_> i was expecting software (myth!) to work the intelligence
<quinten> maybe this can be simplified. baz_, how big is your monitor? is it hd?
<baz_> quinten, its 26" hd
<baz_> Samsung Syncmaster t260hd
<rhpot1991> baz_: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/HD-PVR
<quinten> what is the output from your cable box? is it hdmi? or analog?
<baz_> cable in, cable out (is that analog?)
<quinten> yes
<baz_> but i could get a better box that has hdmi out
<quinten> if you want to capture hd quality, you need an hd-pvr
<baz_> in fact if i get this right i wil almost surely get a better box because this one is not hd
<quinten> if you want to capture low-def quality, which is what you have now, you can just use an analog cable tuner card
<baz_> well quinten, not a PVR, if i don't care aout recording right?
<quinten> it's a name
<quinten> not actually a PVR
<quinten> you should read the links :)
<baz_> i will :)
<rhpot1991> in mythtv everything is recording
<rhpot1991> when you watch live tv, you record it and play it back immediately
<baz_> rhpot1991, oh i see
<baz_> quinten, so the hd-pvr may or may not have a hd in it?
<baz_> quinten, really it is something that can process/play hd?
<quinten> it just captures whatever the input is
<quinten> it's like it records what's on the tv
<rhpot1991> it is just a tuner
<baz_> ok great, didn't want to get even more hard drives!
<baz_> so in terms of form factor are there boxes as well as cards to process hd?
<baz_> can a computer get an hdmi-in port?
<rhpot1991> no
<rhpot1991> best you will do is component
<baz_> so this is cutting-edge business
<baz_> "the world's first hd tuner" for computers
<baz_> i hadn't thought it was all so new
<rhpot1991> HD-PVR was the first to abuse the analog holes I believe
<rhpot1991> there is a random ATI device that does cable cards, windows only and you can't purchase it
<Technophil> Anyone here run mythbuntu.org server?  http://www.mythbuntu.org/ seems to be longer correct about diskless frontends.
<hads> What's wrong?
<Technophil> hads: the diskless option is no longer offered in 9.10, it says is from 8.04, effectively withdrawn again, at least at that level.
<Technophil> "Mythbuntu 8.04 and later have support for creating and hosting diskless frontend images for a network. This takes the stress out of maintaining a variety of systems, and instead puts it all into a single centralized server." is no longer correct.
<hads> It still works, there's just no GUI to configure it.
<Technophil> Thats great, is there a good summary how to do it in 9.10 anywhere?  (Am communicating with Google with some leads)
<hads> There's no summary AFAIK. There's a wiki page about 8.04 which should be pretty much the same.
<Technophil> OK Thanks Hads.
<unique> can i use mythbuntu for playing divx/xvid movies?
<hads> Yes
<unique> can it pick em up from my windows sharing folder ?
<unique> i mean i will run nmb
<rhpot1991> nmb?
<unique> will it show up my network shares from my windows?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-15
<mrand> kirsten: test
<mrand> !help | zinn
<Zinn> zinn: For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<unique> i set up my videos directory for /home/movies/Videos and i have one .avi divx file
<unique> but when i go to view my videos library i dont see any files
<unique> any ideas why is it doing this?
<unique> for File Selector Filter i have *.mpg and *.mov *.avi
<hads> Did you scan for changes?
<unique> how do i scan for changes?
<unique> oh W
<unique> but why is it not fullscreen
<unique> the aspect ration is so small on my tv
<unique> can i change it somehow?
<hads> m for menu then select scan for changes.
<groogs> I'm having issues with the remote with a PVR-150 (non MCE version).  It was working yesterday, but not today.  since yesterday, i added the autobuilds repository, but looking back it looks like everything is the same version
<groogs> kernel is 2.6.31-14-generic
<groogs> lirc 0.8.6-0ubuntu2
<groogs> yesterday, in syslog, i can see  lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61      lirc_i2c: chip 0x10020 found @ 0x71 (Hauppauge PVR150)    .. today i only get the lirc_dev line, and there is no /dev/lirc0
<groogs> any ideas on where to go from here?
<groogs> comment on bug #442316 - "Mythstream is no longer supported in mythbuntu 9.10" .. is that a temporary thing, while mythstream is updated to 0.22, or is something else going on?
<Zinn> Bug 442316 in mythbuntu "Mythbuntu 9.10 Beta Mythstream missing." [Undecided, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/442316
<rhpot1991> I think mirobridge is your replacement
<groogs> interesting, i will check that out ..
<groogs> tho it doesn't look like it has streaming radio (eg shoutcast) support
<groogs> (THAT is an area sorely missing in almost all PVR software)
<Technophil> Can anyone suggest how I might get http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7232 re-opened?  The New Zealand DVB-T HDHomerun scans are crashing in fixes 22824.  Is DanielK here?
<hads> danielk doesn't hang out here.
<hads> Commenting on the ticket will send an email
<hads> to a mailing list which he should see
<Technophil> Are you on that email list hads?
<Technophil> There is a comment there so hopefully it went thru
<hads> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-commits/2009-November/060418.html
<Technophil> Thank you Hads.
<hads> np
<mrand> superm1: see groogs above about losing his PVR-150 after adding auto-builds.  Coincidence?
<linxeh> I've got an ubuntu 9.10 system - can I just install the mythbuntu package ?
<mrand> linxeh: yes, you should be able to simply install mythbuntu-control-centre and it will give you some radio buttons to enable whatever you'd like.
<linxeh> I'm installing the mythbuntu-desktop metapackage etm
<linxeh> atm
<linxeh> the box is going to be a combined frontend/backend box for now anyway
<linxeh> with some other things on there
<unique> is it possible for me to remove the Watch Recordings out of my MythTV GUI ?
<unique> when i go in Media Library I do not want to see Watch Recordings
<unique> since i do not have TV plugged in my MythTV
<unique> i am only using Mythbuntu to watch my divx/xvid movies
<unique> so im trying to configure my shutdown/reboot.. and i have show quit and shutdown and then for Halt command i have halt... but my computer is still not turning off
<unique> i even tried shutdown -h now
<unique> and thats not responding either
<unique> i even tried sudo halt
<dragon_reborn> hi all
<dragon_reborn> I have just upgraded from 9.04 to mythbuntu 9.10 and now my movies are not playing, what do I need to do to fix this?
<tgm4883> dragon_reborn, probably start by telling us what kind of movies
<dragon_reborn> .avi
<tgm4883> error messages?
<dragon_reborn> nope, just a black screen
<tgm4883> most likely, you need to install proprietary codecs
<tgm4883> which you can do via MCC
<dragon_reborn> I have done that, do I need to restart the server to activate the prop codecs?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> can you play them outside of mythtv?
<dragon_reborn> yes if I use VLC they play fine
<tgm4883> Are you using mythvideo storage groups?
<tgm4883> !logs | dragon_reborn
<Zinn> dragon_reborn: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<dragon_reborn> does this help?
<dragon_reborn>  Software: AVI-Mux GUI 1.17.8, Aug 30 2008  12:36:58
<dragon_reborn> ==========================================================================
<dragon_reborn> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<dragon_reborn> Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)
<dragon_reborn> ==========================================================================
<dragon_reborn> ==========================================================================
<dragon_reborn> Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<dragon_reborn> AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)
<dragon_reborn> Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)
<dragon_reborn> ==========================================================================
<dragon_reborn> [pulse] working around probably broken pause functionality,
<dragon_reborn>         see http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/440
<dragon_reborn> AO: [pulse] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<dragon_reborn> Starting playback...
<dragon_reborn> [mpeg4 @ 0x5880ae0]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<dragon_reborn> VDec: vo config request - 656 x 272 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)
<dragon_reborn> VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)
<dragon_reborn> Movie-Aspect is 2.41:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
<dragon_reborn> VO: [xv] 656x272 => 656x272 Planar YV12  [fs] [zoom]
<hads> Umm, pastebin.
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> in fact, if you do that again I will ban you
<tgm4883> !pastebin | dragon_reborn
<Zinn> dragon_reborn: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<dragon_reborn> sorry I forgot to mention that I am a complete newbie so I am not that fimiliar with how to collect the logs
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> it freakin tells you right there?
<tgm4883> If you are using mythvideo Storage Groups and external players, then that doesn't work, you can use one or the other but not both
<dragon_reborn> I cannot seem to find this mythbuntu-log-grabber
<dragon_reborn> hold on found it
<dragon_reborn> logs at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2ecf979f
<dragon_reborn> so easy when you know how.....
<dragon_reborn> how do I check which storage groups I am using?
<tgm4883> dragon_reborn, when you upgraded, did you do a reinstall?
<dragon_reborn> nope just ran upgrade from "update manager"
<tgm4883> then you aren't using SG's, unless you specifically set them up in mythtv-setup
<dragon_reborn> the only thing I changed is the location of the movies...I changed it to be on my raid5 disk at /media/vedeos
 * tgm4883 sighs
<dragon_reborn> videos..sorry typo
<tgm4883> 2 things
<tgm4883> 1) Don't download movies
<tgm4883> 2) If you change video locations, you should probably scan for changes
<tgm4883> oh, and 3
<tgm4883> 3) don't download movies
<hads> heh, you can't really tell people not to download movies.
<tgm4883> hads, why not?
<dragon_reborn> i do scan for changes
<hads> Not really much to do with you.
<tgm4883> we like to keep piracy out of this channel
<tgm4883> case in point, sasc-ng
<Zinn> tgm4883: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<hads> I'm aware.
<tgm4883> so when someone comes in here and I see that they have, I tell them
<hads> *shrug*
<hads> dragon_reborn: Do what you like
<tgm4883> I mean, I totally understand that the movie industry overprices their movies and makes a lot of crap
<dragon_reborn> I am not going to justify my downloads here. I happen to like paying but as I don't live in the US it is exceedingly difficult to legally download movies. If you can point me to one site that I can do it from I wouls gladly comply
<dragon_reborn> agreed but I happen to feel it is morally right to pay for watching something unfortunately this not always possible
<tgm4883> So anyway, back on topic. Your mythtv install looks jacked up
<dragon_reborn> thanks..I think
<tgm4883> dragon_reborn, are you using the internal player in mythtv or an external player such as xine or vlc?
<dragon_reborn> internal
<tgm4883> andre, quickest way to fix would probably be to try using the external vlc player with mythtv
<tgm4883> sec, let me get the lik
<tgm4883> link
<tgm4883> dragon_reborn, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VLC
<dragon_reborn> cool thanks a stack
<dragon_reborn> I will check it out
<tgm4883> np
<dragon_reborn> one thing..under player settings I have the following Default Video Player    mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv %s
<dragon_reborn> does this mean I use the internal or external player?
<tgm4883> dragon_reborn, thats internal
<dragon_reborn> thanks
<hads> Huh? That's mplayer. Internal is internal.
<hads> dragon_reborn: If you replace that mplayer line with "Internal" then you will be using the internal player. At the moment you aren't.
<dragon_reborn> ok thanks
<dragon_reborn> gtg..system is hanging for some reason need to reboot, thanks for the help
<tgm4883> hads, I thought that was the line to use the internal player (when set for the default player)
<tgm4883> I would not have put the mplayer line in mine, and IIRC, that is what mine is set at for internal
<tgm4883> s/internal/default
<hads> I believe you guys used to use mplayer as the default for mythvideo. That will still launch mplayer rather than use the internal mythtv player though.
<hads> The defualt these days is "Internal"
<yojimbo-san> I've got a Mythbuntu 8.10 server here, and I need to upgrade it to 9.10 ... but update manager doesn't see any new releases available (no, I'm not restricting myself to LTS only). How can I encourage it to see the light?
<hads> yojimbo-san: Try update-manager -d -c
<yojimbo-san> Hi hads. No, that doesn't reveal a new distro at all :-(
<yojimbo-san> update-manager --dist-upgrade looked good for a second or so, but quit without anything being done too.
<yojimbo-san> Ah, got it, I think ...
<yojimbo-san> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<yojimbo-san> Looks like 8.10 was missing /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release completely
<yojimbo-san> That may have been a mythbuntu-caused problem ... but it looks like we can proceed now
<hipitihop> can mythtv play ISO image of DVD and if so where should I put the iso file /
<hipitihop> sorry, just found on wiki that mythvideo does
<rhpot1991> !iso | hipitihop
<Zinn> hipitihop: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-15
<miststlkr> I have also been trying to figure out how to get Empathy back in the box.  I updated and now I have the Humanity icon in the applet rather than using the messaging indicator
<miststlkr> ooops... wrong window, sorry folks...
<npaulin> tgm4883, libmyth-0.23 was the culprit.  thanks
<tgm4883> npaulin, yw
<formolQC> hi. what should I do if there is nothing in input connections during the backend setup. (and Video Sources, Schedules Direct lineup, what for, how can I find the one i need?!)
<formolQC> oh, I see (I found how to do what I want, for now...)
<formolQC> I scanned, and found, channel, in the backend. with the frontend, "watch tv" dont work
<tgm4883> formolQC, pastebin your backend logs
<formolQC> tgm4883, should it be in /var/log ? i dont see it there
<tgm4883> formolQC, /var/log/mythtv
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<formolQC> tgm4883, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/93dh5ZGT
<tgm4883> formolQC, what tuner do you have
<tgm4883> 2010-11-15 01:12:31.032 NVR(/dev/video0): Unknown video codec.  Please go into the TV Settings, Recording Profiles and setup the four 'Software Encoders' profiles.  Assuming RTjpeg for now.
<Shadow__X> i have to say the upgrade from .22 to .23 and now the upgrade from .23.1 to .24 has been pretty painless
<formolQC> i'm sorry, I dont find the exact place to select RTjppeg
<tgm4883> formolQC, what tuner do you have?
<formolQC> 04:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> that looks like a software encoder :(
<tgm4883> IMHO, those are completely worthless
<tgm4883> they can give you quite a bit of trouble
<formolQC> oh, I need a hardware-encoder tv tuner to run mythtv ?
<tgm4883> no, you can use a software encoder, it's just a pain
<tgm4883> plus, extra load on your CPU
<tgm4883> what CPU do you have?
<tgm4883> also, in the USA, you wouldn't be able to use that for much as lots of things have gone digital
<formolQC> a cheap one, AMD Athlon(tm) Processor LE-1640
<formolQC> 3gb of ram (+ 2 videocard for 3 inch monitors. my previous computer, double opteron single core, broke up...)
<tgm4883> honestly, i'd probably go out and buy a hardware encoder card, PVR-150 works really well, although you would probably have to ebay it
<tgm4883> if you still want to use the one you have, you need to set up a different codec in recording profiles I think
<tgm4883> probably mpeg
<formolQC> oh, I see. But I live in Québec. No digital here yet, at least, we sure got it but not as in USA.
<tgm4883> but IDK much about software encoders, I try to stay far away
<formolQC> PVR-150, interresting
<Shadow__X> for more future proofing the hvr 2250 right
<tgm4883> yea the 2250 is better, something with both an analog and digital tuner
<tgm4883> just be sure you get one with a hardware encoder for the analog, alot of companies will skimp and go software encoder on the analog side
<tgm4883> digital side - there is no hardware encoder, as the stream is already compressed
<formolQC> hm
<formolQC> pvr-150 is not expensive and PCI, it should work on my setup ? (cheap CPU and analog cable)
<Rand0man> i have a mythtv problem. maybe someone here can help
<Rand0man> Watch TV works but I cannot change channels. Changing the channel causes "Irrecoverable recorder error"
<Blues-> Hey all .. just bought HVR-1700 (CX23885 chip), which works great on my desktop machine (ubuntu 10.10 332bit) but when i moved the card to my server (ubuntu 9.10 64bit) the channel scan fails .. any one have a clue what might be the difference between the 2 systems ?
<Blues-> The error message from dvbscan is "WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!" ... uname -r => 2.6.31-22-server
<mrand> Blues-: 10.10, in theory, could contain newer firmware and/or newer kernel level (Linux) drivers.
<yggdrasil> yar
<yggdrasil> ive got this twinhan remote control .. worked fine when i had a debian set up, seen that works good on 9.04 but not on lucid.. heres my pastebin : http://pastebin.com/qybTwuf4
<yggdrasil> this just loads up like a kyboard, you push a button and it just like a usb keyboard, any one got any ideas.
<yggdrasil> ahm
<yggdrasil> dam workstation had a rough weekend
<Chiwauwa> Hi, have any of you experienced that playback stops after 20 secs on all recordings, on various frontends (also the one combined with the backend). It is as if the amount of data sent to the client is fixed? All units are running 10.10 with latest autobuild of 0.24.
<tgm4883> Chiwauwa, I haven't seen that
<Chiwauwa> tgm4883, thanks.
<formolQC> (hi)  I want to add folders with existing files (avi, mpg and mkv) to MythTv. Am I right if I try (and read about) Storage Groups ?
<tgm4883> formolQC, yes
<formolQC> hello tgm4883 (yes, I'm trying to make work mythtv anyway, despite my actual tv tuner I'll temporaly ignore. Time to make works the backend with a local or an exterior frontend will allow me to put money on the side to buy the pvr-150)
<formolQC> doesn't sound good... http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Video_Management
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Video Management - MythTV
<tgm4883> formolQC, what doesn't sound good
<tgm4883> that looks like a pre-storage groups page
<formolQC> I don't hope to run script to add folder in Mythtv
<tgm4883> you don't have to
<tgm4883> you have a directory with your videos in it?
<formolQC> ah, eternal hapiness!
<formolQC> yes, many
<tgm4883> add the directory to the videos storage group in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> add all of them
<tgm4883> or if they are all under a single directory, add the top directory
<formolQC> I did that
<tgm4883> then fire up the frontend, go into mythvideo, then hit M and scan for changes
<formolQC> ah, there is a scan for change
<formolQC> I may be dumb, and would be ready to accept it if so, but I don't see "mythvideo" in the frontend
<tgm4883> formolQC, Media Library > Watch Videos
<formolQC> tgm4883, I'm here (on another screen), the only thing I sww is "No Files Found" with a "?" in a grey rectangle
<formolQC> *see
<tgm4883> formolQC, odd, screenshot?\
<formolQC> screenshot, one  minute please
<formolQC> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3513/screenshotlbw.png
<Zinn> [img94.imageshack.us]
<formolQC> and tgm4883 , here is my backend printscreen http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8318/screenshot1kd.png
<Zinn> [img820.imageshack.us]
<tgm4883> ok, so you are in mythvideo, but it didn't find any videos
<tgm4883> what are the permissions on /media/MARX/Films/?
<formolQC> strangly, some are -rw-r--r--  and few others are -rw-r--r--
<formolQC> I mean -rwxrwxrwx
<formolQC> and even some -rw-rw-rw-
<tgm4883> formolQC, sorry, what is the permissions of the directories?
<tgm4883>  /media
<tgm4883>  /media/MARX
<tgm4883> and
<tgm4883>  /media/MARX/Films
<formolQC> drwxr-xr-x   8 root root  4096 2010-11-15 18:48 media
<formolQC> drwxr-xr-x 5 root   root   4096 2010-02-09 22:49 MARX
<formolQC> drwxrwxrwx 11 root root 20480 2010-11-15 18:54 Films
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-16
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> seems to have fine permissions
<tgm4883> any error messages in the frontend/backend logs after scanning for new media?
<formolQC> no, because I don't find the scan for change button
<tgm4883> oh ok
<tgm4883> so you are at the screen with the question mark?
<formolQC> I will be in 3 seconds :)
<tgm4883> ok, once there, hit M
<formolQC> wow, video display menu!
<tgm4883> yep :)
<tgm4883> now scan for chagnes
<formolQC> it scan right now and my disc are turning, "great succes" as Borat would say
<formolQC> thx a lot
<formolQC> *thanks
<tgm4883> yw
<formolQC> hey hey, how pratical is urbandictionary.com when english is not, for the reader, a native language
<Zinn> [urbandictionary.com] Urban Dictionary, November 15: X-rayted
<mrand> formolQC: it is not the most reliable place to find words or definitions, but it can be funny at times.
<formolQC> mrand, I would say so indeed, but the definition make sense. do you know a better dictionnary for urban, slang and stuff like that ?
<mythuser> hi, just upgrade to .24 and unrelated, seem to have lost my mysql database
<mythuser> where are database backups stored?
<mythuser> was one made as part of the upgrade process?
<superm1> either /var/lib/mythtv/db_backups or your recordings directory
<mythuser> okay i see several in /varlib/mythtv/recordings, but creation date is the same on all of them
<mythuser> those are the backups of the full db?
<superm1> of mythconverg database, yes they should be
<mythuser> great, thanks
<mrand> formolQC: no, for slang, that should be fine.
<Chaorain> Hey I'm having a problem, My tunner gets a picture just fine but no sound. Other files in Mythvideo get sound just fine. This tunner used to work before I reformatted, any ideas?
<Chaorain> well, I'm going to bed but I'll leave this open
<CRU_> Hey, wondered if someone could help me. I just set up my first mythtv box but I am having trouble playing any online video (flash, etc)...they are all really choppy.  I know it's not my internet connection speed (download it first, also works fine on all my other windows computers).  tv tuner vid works great, but everything else is choppy.  What should I do?
<ReK_> flash can be choppy. do you get the same thing with an html5 vid?
<ReK_> also make sure you have teh adobe flash, not the open source one
<CRU_> ReK:  where is a website with an html5 vid?
<ReK_> youtube
<CRU_> ReK: Youtube does the same choppiness
<ReK_> with an html5 version?
<ReK_> itll say html5 in the control bar next to the fullscreen button
<CRU_> ReK: Thanks for trying to help...I think I'm gonna go to bed (getting late) and figure it out later perhaps =)
<qwebirc82082> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Azelphur> I've installed mythvideo but I don't have the metadata grabbing scripts
<Azelphur> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292122/ how is this even possible
<Zinn> [paste.pocoo.org] Paste #292122 | LodgeIt!
<rhpot1991> Azelphur: I believe its in mythtv-common
<Azelphur> rhpot1991: not in mythtv-common
<jh15_> greetings. I am stuck during an install off 10.10 amd64 livecd. During test, it says 'could not find database login credentials'. I have the same pin in the backend.
<jh15_> This is during the 'test connection' window on the livecd install. when I hit forward, after never getting credential test, machine locked up. Just did hard reset. also I chose not to install nvidea drivers yet.
<jh15_> re-starting livecd install of frontend...
<jh15> Hello, is master backend pin (default000), i changed to xxxx, the same thing as what the frontend wants? it says database code, that it generated during install.
<tgm4883> Azelphur, ping
<Azelphur> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> did you find the metadata scripts?
<Azelphur> nope
<tgm4883> did you look in mythtv-backend?
<Azelphur> apt-find says it's in mythvideo though
<Azelphur> also I don't want mythtv-backend
<Azelphur> apt-file, I mean
<rhpot1991> ummmm
<tgm4883> Azelphur, what is the path it says it is at?
<rhpot1991> whats the point of the script without the backend?
<rhpot1991> you gots nowhere to store the data you are looking up then
<Azelphur> mythvideo: /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/Television/ttvdb.py
<Azelphur> rhpot1991: this is a frontend, my backend is on a different computer
<tgm4883> Azelphur, this is 0.24?
<Azelphur> yes
<rhpot1991> Azelphur: so install mythvideo on both?
<rhpot1991> and let the backend do the lookups
<Azelphur> mythvideo is installed on both
<Azelphur> the backend doesn't do lookups, the frontend does
<Azelphur> (according to iamlindoro in #mythtv-users)
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, Azelphur tis' in the wrong spot
<Azelphur> ?
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Television/ttvdb.py
<rhpot1991> is where it should be at in 0.24
<Azelphur> ah
<Azelphur> so the package is broken
<tgm4883> thats a packaging issue
<tgm4883> let me verify
<Azelphur> funny part is it's not in /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/Television/ttvdb.py either
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you on 0.24 yet?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, can you verify it's in the wrong spot?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thats the spot its in on my computer
<tgm4883> which spot?
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Television/ttvdb.py
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, hmm, what revision are you on?
<Azelphur> that's the right place
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, and what package is that in?
<rhpot1991> ii  mythtv-backend                       1:0.24.0+fixes27204-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2
<rhpot1991> whats the easiest way to figure out which package it came from?
<Azelphur> that shouldn't be in mythtv-backend
<Azelphur> it's part of the frontend
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> that should be in -common
<Azelphur> hehe
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, apt-file?
<tgm4883> IDK myself
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, nm, i see it in backend
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:~$ dpkg -S ttvdb.py
<rhpot1991> mythtv-backend: /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Television/ttvdb.py
<rhpot1991> confirmed
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: moving that all to common then?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yep
<jh15_> hello, I'm trying to connect my frontend to a master backend...
<rhpot1991> jh15: did you configure the backend to accept connection from an external computer?
<jh15_> I followed the backend only install off the livecd
<jh15_> and i set a pin code
<rhpot1991> jh15: launch MCC, enable the mysql service
<rhpot1991> then make sure your backend IP isn't localhost
<jh15_> ok, will do...
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, isn't it the mythtv service?
<jh15_> why doesn't it do it at boot in the first place?
<jh15_> brb, have to run to the backend room...
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: mysql I thought
<tgm4883> jh15, because you are allowing remote connections to access mysql
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, I think it's mythtv
<rhpot1991> so your mysql takes outside connections
<tgm4883> right
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: pretty sure its on the mysql tab
<tgm4883> no, I think its on the services tab
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I see it on mysql
<rhpot1991> unless I have something outdated
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> i don't see it on either
<rhpot1991> mysql service on ethernet interface
<rhpot1991> required for remote frontend or backend
 * rhpot1991 wins
<jh15_1> Ok, I put xchat on BE.  I get "my sql plugin is fully filled out" when poking around mcc
<jh15_1> I also changed 127.0.1 to my net address 192.168.1.118
<jh15_1> oops
<jh15_1> mysql plugin is NOT
<jh15_1> i even get that trying to enable logging
<jh15> rhpot1991: at the backend mcc, i get'mysql plugin is not fully filled out', when I try to change things.
<rhpot1991> jh15: never seen that, seems like you are missing some data it needs
<jh15> even when I go to enable logging I get that.
<jh15> install disk self tested ok.. hmnn
<jh15> I mean I had good burn
<jh15> Should I reinstall? I have it on a new drive, with no otherf partitions.
<rhpot1991> if you don't have the msyql service enabled then a remote frontend cannot talk to your backend
<rhpot1991> jh15: to be clear you were in mythbuntu-control-centre when you saw that, correct?
<jh15> but I can;t seem to get at sql controls on the BE.
<jh15> yes
<rhpot1991> you should be able to skip that part in the install and deal with it later if you want
<rhpot1991> thats how I do it since I don't use the pin, but thats your call
<jh15> I will reinstall both boxes and leave pin at 0000. I'm not sure what I changed from defaults by now.
<jh15> btw, running one box as fe/be, myth was ok.
<jh15> I have to cook spagetti now, so will start re-install on both...
<rhpot1991> jh15: reinstall is unnecessary
<rhpot1991> you need to enable the mysql service and make sure the backend ip is something public
<rhpot1991> which is why your remote frontend cannot connect, but your local can
<jh15> I'm re-installing anyway. Need to take notes of changes from defaults. I am setting up one dedicated backend master, and one frontend for now. Both plugged into same router. Using laptoip, and both boxes for chat.
<rmkl> Can anyone assist with configuration of a Hauppauge pvr-350 under 10.10? I keep getting no channels found when scanning. Thanks
<jh15> darn, I forgot it refuses to install a bootloader on the backend install.
<jh15> hey rmkl
<rmkl> yes?
<jh15> any luck?
<rmkl> no i am at a stopping point.....
<jh15> You've done the obvious like make sure it is set to b'cast, cable, etc?
<rmkl> one thing i am trying to find out about is why the pvr350 no longer shows up under the card type
<jh15> oh, that will do it.
<rmkl> yeah i am pretty familiar with the setup and configuration...i have been running it for a couple of years now
<jh15> ok
<jh15> so maybe the machine coughed up the card.
<rmkl> i am making quite a distro leap from my current stable mythtv configuartion under 8.10 to the current 10.10
<jh15> I spent years trying to workaround my PCHDTV hd-3000 cards, finally gave up and got a HDhomerun.
<jh15> seemed like your card did ok with most myth people.
<rmkl> under my current setup when i setup the card i have a specific choice for the hauppauge card and it works perfectly
<rmkl> under 10.10 and the newer mythtv setup that choice is gone....adn i have not been able to find any discussion about that
<rmkl> i currently have it set as the ivtv mpeg2 which is really the only other choice that makes any sense
<rmkl> it just keeps coming up goose eggs when scanning for channels
<rmkl> what i really need to find is someone who is successfully running that old card under 10.10 as i am trying to
<rmkl> in the meantime i am happy i have a backup image of the mythtv machine from which i have successfully restored the system  a number of times...thank god for G4L!
<gregL> rmkl: I would suggest joining the mythtv users mailing list or do a search on  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/  and see if you can get help there..
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythTV | Users
<rmkl> thanks gregL
<gregL> rmkl, or try  #mythtv-users
<gregL> yw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-17
<rhpot1991> rmkl: your cable company didn't get rid of analog already did they?
<rmkl> i am on Dish TV
<rmkl> as a result I run with no grabber and us-bcast rather than us-cable
<rhpot1991> rmkl: I would think you would use a grabber than and not scan
<rmkl> the issue again is the lack of a specific listing for the pvr-350 in the newer version of mythtv
<rhpot1991> rmkl: does it list pvr-150?
<rhpot1991> my backend is down now to clone a drive I can't check
<rmkl> no it doesnt
<jh15> how do you connect pvr350 to Dish?
<rmkl> coax from the dish box
<jh15> dish converts sat to analog rf?
<rmkl> apparently it does
<jh15> Do you need to manually copy pvr350 firmware to your hard drive in your older install?
<rmkl> not at all...in the old...and still currently running setup there is a specific choice for the pvr350 and it just works
<jh15> I was just wondering if it had been left out of 10.10...
<rmkl> i dont think it has anything to do with 10.10 per se...i saw this happen when i tried to upgrade to 9.04 and 9.10
<rmkl> something changed in the newer versions of mythtv it seems
<rmkl> i know at least one of the changes was that it required a newer version of mysql
<jh15> Well, I'm here to troubleshoot how to get my separate frontend and backend to connect.
<rmkl> i run that way here...what kind of issue are you having?
<jh15> Well i just installed 101 from livecd onto a frontend box and a separate backend box. they are plugged into the same router, and both see internet ok. Updated with apt/synaptic, etc.
<jh15> I am confused regarding names, adresses pin, mysql password etc. Right now I am at a clean slate.
<jh15> i set the 127.0.0 stuff to my 192.168.1.118 for the backend, renamed localhost on frontend to that, and then back after no workee.
<rmkl> you might want to check out this site...it is the one that enabled me to finally get it all setup a couple of years ago   http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<Zinn> [parker1.co.uk] MythTV Ubuntu Installation Guide
<rmkl> see...a well known resource   lol
<jh15> ok, think I hit that yesterday, but now with two clean installs I'll check. thanks
<rmkl> i remember the confusion and this guy has it all lined out way more clearly than i ever could
<rmkl> the frontend machine should be nothin...you just have to go slowly during the backend configuration
<jh15> Well I had a combo box running ok, tuner and all, just don't know how to run separates. The above link seems to give generic mythtv stuff, different from the mythbuntu prompts and errors.
<jh15> I'll just keep digging through the info. I really wanted to set myth up as proof of concept to wife before Shelling out for full linuxmce stuff.
<rmkl> oh...yeah....if you read that you will see that he install ubuntu and then apt-gets the mythtv stuff....thats the way i am running it here as well....i tried mythbuntu a while ago but it just didnt seem to work for me....but i should give it another try now that i am more familiar with some of the ins and outs
<jh15> If I am to try that, i might as well put PCLin.  There is little mythtv experience with the users. I pruxOS on all my boxes. mythtv .23 is in the repo. This is my favorite distro, been recommending it to many.
<jh15> oops messed up my string. PCLinuxOS
<jh15> Not too much mythtv experience with those users, I probably have the most.
<jh15> I hoped mythbuntu would be turnkey. On PCLinuxOS it must be more generic, not auto-making recording folders, etc.
<jh15> Well I'll try to get them to talk on mythbuntu for awhile.
<rmkl> hmmnnn....theres a thought...i think i might have to try that ...this has been pretty frustrating...that the old stuff works like a charm but the new stuff wont....ah well...if we keep at it we are bound to find our respective solutions....after all figuring this stuff out is most of the fun
<jh15> I'm tired of it. I've been jumping hoops and shelling out since 2004. Years before I found the PCHDTV cards have a power supply problem that only affects QAM use.
<jh15> The HDhomerun is a godsend. Without myth, I can watch cable on any laptop over wifi.
<jh15> But now I want a good DVR cable boxes are horrid, and wife likes Directivo unit, but she watches local channels with commercials.
<jh15> HDhomerun works with Windows Media center on W7 on the laptops, but I hate it.
<rmkl> yeah....it would be nice to have some newer hardware....but this stuff is hanging in there for my limited use...i mostly watch and capture stuff from the few commercial free stations that dish offers
<rmkl> the whole thing that got me into mythtv in the first place is that it captures directly to mpeg and can instantly be viewed on any windows machine over the network after the capture
<rmkl> i like simple....which is funny because mythtv is quite complex in its capabilities....but one i had it setup to do what i want i never really had to worry about it it works....and its not windows based and that is just fine with me
<jh15> Well, I wouldn't say toss your card of course, just wished I had been at this point in the beginning. I am reading that link, and he is talking of group changes and permissions etc, just like in generic myth. So I think I will put my distro on, and make a request to the package maintainers to get .24 in the repos.
<rmkl> sounds like a plan....i am going to try that tomorrow with the distro you suggested if i cant make any further headway with 10.10 here tonight
<jh15> In the long run, I'd like to get linuxmce installed around the house anyway, but just need the myth part for demo to family. (Before she goes and buys some windows media center box).
<jh15> linuxmce is a complete home automation and media distro, but they are not polished in myth yet, it seems.
<jh15> argg, which one do i waste time over next....
<jh15> bah, I'g going for pclinuxos tonight
<rmkl> well ...good luck with fighting the winMCE impulse...my experience is that unless it is absolutely brain dead...folks aint goin for it....
<jh15> At least I won't have underlying os probs, just the myth stuff.
<jh15> It is so encumbered, almost as bad as cable dvr junk.
<rmkl> and you will get the mythtv figured out...it is just still a somewhat daunting task
<jh15> pclinux os takes 15 mins per box to install, and I'll be at this point in myth in not much longer.
<rmkl> i know that right in the middle of my worst frustration with all of this someone will popup somehwere who is using this configuration and they will point of some oversight on my part and there i'll be
<jh15> I came in here because lmce is 'buntu based, and i was trying mythbuntu, but anyway, thanks.
<rmkl> sorry i couldnt be of more assistance
<jh15> Yeah, I'm sure you'll be good to go soon.
<jh15> Googling say, 10.10 ubuntu and your card gets you nowhere?
<jh15> Hey I started with Knoppmyth and red had mythdora years ago...
<jh15> hat
<jh15> HDHomerun single tuner is now about 79.00. Did you ever try off air HDTV? usually the cable/dish/directv degrades it.
<jh15> i am putting a dual HDhomerun right at the antenna, powered over the cat6, and instead of two huge UHF coax cables, I can use one cat6 cable.
<rmkl> no...no HD here at all
<jh15> Not promoting it, just excited over how much of an asset it is after years of suffering pursuing sane tv watching.
<jh15> I am getting stations 45 miles away with its atsc input.
<jh15> no off air/ where are you/
<jh15> ?
<rmkl> most of the stuff i watch and capture is more informational/educational than entertainment....that and a lot of older black and white flicks....not that i dont appreciate and enjoy the HDTV experience....nothin like seeing every nose hair....LOL
<rmkl> i am in Portland, OR
<jh15> I know they have broadcast there.
<rmkl> i honestly dont know what is out there HDTV wise at all....for me its all about what works for the lowest cost....fortunately DISH TV required no changes here at all during the recent conversion
<jh15> Well try some uhf rabbit ears, even the old loop or bowtie antennas can pick up if you are in a metropolitan area. Try it on your tv.
<jh15> I live in Portland area.
<rmkl> oh really...where at?
<jh15> But on the other side of USA :)
<jh15> Maine.
<rmkl> maine...lol
<jh15> I watched PBS exclusively for 15 years before meeting wife. back then you got 58 minute shows of content.
<jh15> Now I even have to tivo PBS because of all the "underwriters" and promos.
<rmkl> yeah i have a take no prisoners attitude about viewing tv...if it has commercials ...i dont watch it
<jh15> Is why I am either getting myth running, or get an old tivo to do the local channels.
<jh15> I lose 15 mins/hr of my wife as she watches mostly local stations. our dish can't see local channel satellites.
<rmkl> good plan...help make orwell turn a little less in his grave...;-)
<jh15> Well I'm off to get Windows 7 on this laptop to record evening with the stars for her, she is late from her meeting tonight, and I'd rather demo DVR stuff than tape it.
<jh15> (will run the tape anyway incase of blue screen of death or something..)
<rmkl> ouch!!
<rmkl> good luck
<jh15> next week, I'll have myth one way or other
<jh15> thanks.
<rmkl> thats the spirit!!
<jh15> spirit is the name I gave my hard drive on the first mythtv build....
<jh15> named after the just landing mars rovers.
<rmkl> i loved those things...talk about someone getting their moneys worth!!!
<jh15> hmnnn I'm on PCLinuxOS on this dual processor laptop, wonder if it will run as an all in one myth....
<rmkl> i dont know why not
<jh15> think I'll run myth setup now.
<rmkl> mine ran that way on an old thinkpad t40 in a dock 2 that held the pvr350 in its one pci slot
<jh15> its already installed from before I started mythbuntu
<jh15> yeah, i'll get a tape ready and putter here.
<rmkl> thats the name of the game....
<rmkl> goota go...enjoy
<jh15> later
<stratagem_bot> Anyone using the Mythtv Builds for Windows?
<jh15> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Azelphur> stratagem_bot: I just put the windows users on read only samba and tell them to stop using a terrible operating system
<Azelphur> :D
<stratagem_bot> tell valve, ea and activision to port their games natively to linux and I'll gladly dump windows :)
<stratagem_bot> oh and photoshop
<stratagem_bot> I recently updated to mythtv .24 and unfortuantely the unofficial mythtv for windows builds don't pull up recordings :(
<stratagem_bot> something to do with audio it seems
<tgm4883> stratagem_bot, done
<tgm4883> you can dump windows now
<stratagem_bot> tgm4883: did they whip those games/apps right up for you? :)
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> but you didn't say they had to port them
<Azelphur> stratagem_bot: sorry, I can't hear you I'm playing TF2 in Linux right now
<tgm4883> you said we had to tell them to port them
<stratagem_bot> semantics, you know wha tI meant :)
<Azelphur> :)
<stratagem_bot> except wine runs them like crap
<Azelphur> except it doesn't
<stratagem_bot> oh sure it does.  I've wasted lots of time tweaking...etc. not worth it
<Azelphur> except I run a top 100 tf2 server and it's my favorite game and I have 6000 hours clocked all of them in wine and a lot of them idling
<Azelphur> :D
<stratagem_bot> can't even run CSS right
<Azelphur> I've literally never played the game in windows
<stratagem_bot> Of course wine is always improving. I haven't tried in maybe 6-months or so
<stratagem_bot> Just not worth the hassle
<stratagem_bot> I have my hopes that Valve will soon start releasing native clients
<stratagem_bot> phoronix claims to have the insider tip :)
<Azelphur> stratagem_bot: wine is improving insanely fast :D
<stratagem_bot> Where is Postal 3 btw? wtf?
<Azelphur> there's gonna be full DX11 support
<Azelphur> soon
<stratagem_bot> oh sweet
<Azelphur> via gallium3d
<stratagem_bot> yeah I couldn't deal with the limited DX support I was getting
<Azelphur> so it's proper not a compatibility layer
<stratagem_bot> weird shadows and graphics anomalies
<Azelphur> we'll have "native" d3d
<stratagem_bot> Believe me, I'm totally for opensource.  Wish I wasn't running Windows 7
<stratagem_bot> But for work stuff and gaming, it's kinda necessary.
<Azelphur> :)
<stratagem_bot> does this guy ever come in here? http://members.iinet.net.au/~davco/
<Zinn> [members.iinet.net.au] MythTV for Windows
<Azelphur> no idea
<tgm4883> <stratagem_bot> phoronix claims to have the insider tip :)
<tgm4883> anything recent?
<tgm4883> last I heard valve came out and denied that a linux client was in the works
<Azelphur> tgm4883: that's the last I heard
<tgm4883> IIRC, they said development had stopped for that
<stratagem_bot> I follow the forum thread
<stratagem_bot> people are mostly arguing that phoronix shouldn't have blatantly "confirmed" anything
<tgm4883> Azelphur, so I missed the build time by 6 minutes for fixing the metadata scripts
<stratagem_bot> but if Postal 3 is coming out for Linux, wouldn't that imply a native linux Steam client?
<tgm4883> so it probably won't be fixed until tomorrows build
<Azelphur> tgm4883: lol
<stratagem_bot> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?s=03e67f986528b154baf5d61bd3edf548&t=23782&page=83
<Zinn> [www.phoronix.com]
<stratagem_bot> someone mentioned that a link to the linux client has been restored, but "forbidden" and suspect they may be starting from scratch
<tgm4883> then there is the natty blueprint as well
<tgm4883> meh, who knows. Call me when HL3 is released
<stratagem_bot> heh. it's all episodic now :)
<tgm4883> it was kinda episodic from the start
<tgm4883> internally anyway
<tgm4883> oh well, dinner
<stratagem_bot> then they just update the source/graphics engine
<baggar11> fresh install of 10.10, used auto-builds for 0.24. Now MCC doesn't show MySQL connecting. Anyone else run across this?
<antihc3> I was going to install mythbuntu but found that it does not have an option to not install the bootloader
<antihc3> am i missing something
<jh15> hello antihc3
<jh15> I was having trouble for it to Make a bootloader
<jh15> It installed from livecd, then it said unable to create bootloader, and one option was to finish without using a bootloader.
<jh15> In the manual partition window there is something about where to put the bootloader, but I don't remember if there was a 'no' option.
<antihc3> Yea i was just looking there and it only listed parts. no option for None
<antihc3> guess i could DL ubuntu and check it out :(
<qwebirc25677> I am attempting to install mythbunt 10.10, but I Keep getting "failed to find any new channels'
<qwebirc25677> is there a good guide out there or something?
<CyberCod> just installed, first boot and it's asking me for username and pass for the database, and has some (looks like) randomly generated password there, which it won't take.
<CyberCod> wouldn't take the username and pass that I set up in the installer either
 * CyberCod is confused
<tmkt> morning
<mrand> howdy.
<mothy> hi
<mothy> do u know anything about mythtv?
<mrand> anything?  Yes.  Everything?  No.
<mrand> #mythtv-users is a more  forum with more people and more general knowledge
<mothy> yea i'm in there
<mrand> People on this channel help out when they can, but it's likely attended
<mothy> i'm trying to build a myth box for streaming a single ATSC channel over the web to another location in low quality
<tmkt> Yeah
<tmkt> I know quite a bit
<tmkt> just trying to figure out what is the trick with blueray on 0.24
<mrand> I wouldn't expect it to work with all blu-rays, especially newer ones.
<tmkt> I tried with UP
<tmkt> which I've had for a year
<mrand> ask iamlindoro
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> he's great
<firewaterburnz> ahoy ubuntu community, I am out of ideas and I need someone to point me in the right direction. I recently upgraded from mythbuntu 8 to mythbuntu 10.10. My videos are on a seperate ext3 partition, that I have mounted under /media/sda6/videos. I can not get mythbuntu to see the videos in that directory. Under mythbuntu 8 there was a file browse utility that would catalog the new videos, but...
<firewaterburnz> ...that utility seems to be gone.....any advice?
<tgm4883> firewaterburnz, go into mythvideo, hit M, then scan for changes
<firewaterburnz> LOL OMG It was that simple...I have been working on it for hours
<firewaterburnz> I feel stupid
<firewaterburnz> thxs though it is appreciated
<firewaterburnz> I thought it was a permissions issue or ownership or something
<tgm4883> firewaterburnz, yw
<RobertLaptop> Question I upgraded to Myth .24 today but don't see were to run the audo scan I have seen reference to.
<RobertLaptop> I am running frontend only boxes and so there doesn't seem to be mythtv-setup installed.
<firewaterburnz> Another small question from a noob if its not to much of a bother, is there a way to put an image in the video folders that will appear as the icon in gallery view mode?
<gregL> RobertLaptop, If you are still around...Go to Setup/Utilities on the Frontend. Choose General, go to the 3rd page. choose Scan for Audio devices(at the very top of the page)..It really doesn't  look like a button,but it is...
<RobertLaptop> @gregl I found the issue.  The storage/db_backup/ folder didn't exist so the frontend was dieing because the front end couldn't make a backup of the DB before upgrading.
<gregL> RobertLaptop, Ok cool,glad you got it going...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-18
<olejl> After I upgraded to 0.24-fixes, mythweb has stopped working. If I go to http://<IP>/mythweb, I only get a blank page. No error msg. I tried to uninstall and install mythweb also. Anyone know what could be the problem?
<skiwithpete> sup
<skiwithpete> is anyone around to answer some questions about format types
<skiwithpete> and help for HD compatible cards in NZ
<skiwithpete> anyone alive in here?
<qwebirc89573> Hi.  I am a complete Linux, and Mythbuntu novice!  I just installed it onto a pc to try and see if I can figure it out.  I dont have a TV card yet - but I am already struggling
<qwebirc89573> I try to browse pictures using the IMAGE GALLERY, but I get "mythgallery cannot find its start directory"
<patdk-wk> just wanted to say thanks for the new mythtv-updates :)
<patdk-wk> cause I totally forgot what I was thinking last night, and had a real question related to that was :)
<baggar11> What's the trick with using Auto-Builds and updating to 0.24? Everytime I finish the upgrade, it breaks the mysql connection...
<superm1> elaborate on breaks
<superm1> as in mysql stops?
<superm1> or as in mythtv-backend restarts
<superm1> baggar11, ^
<baggar11> superm1: when I use the test connection button in MCC, it gives me X's.
<baggar11> mysql seems to be running
<superm1> baggar11, oh hmm.  i wonder if it's potentially something broken in MCC though
<superm1> is it working otherwise?
<baggar11> going into mythtv setup works, and retains values. How else should I test that?
<superm1> and odes mythfrontend?
<baggar11> this is a backend only box, separate frontend, doesn't connection after 0.24 upgrade too
<superm1> okay so is the backend actually running?  status mythtv-backend
<baggar11> says it's running
<superm1> what's the failure on the frontend say then?
<baggar11> I don't have my frontend available at the moment to give you exact message. it would basically ask me for language on boot and then tell me it couldn't connect to remote backend
<superm1> well that can mean all sorts of problems
<superm1> binding to the wrong IP, maybe the IP changed
<superm1> wrong database information
<superm1> although it would be surprising that this was caused by the upgrade
<baggar11> doubled checked the ip in mythtv-setup, still the same as the ifconfig source
<baggar11> superm1: I've been trying to do a clean install of 10.04 and 10.10 with an auto-builds upgrade to 0.24 mythtv, with no luck for a couple weeks now
<superm1> and double check that the database stuff in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt frontend matches /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on backend
<baggar11> superm1: I remember checking that, it checked out
<baggar11> what does the "test connection" button actual do in the MCC?
<baggar11> what else can I check?
<superm1> uses the python bindings to try to connect to mysql on the backend
<baggar11> literally the only thing I've done so far is install mythbuntu as backend only, then apt-get updates, and then auto-builds to 0.24. Breaks everytime...
<superm1> check and make sure that mysql is actually bound to the right ip (you can use nmap to see if it's listed as an open port)
<superm1> i'm wondering if one of the debconf dialogs is supressing and changing that
<superm1> in MCC is the "MySQL service" drop down still enabled?
<baggar11> I'm seeing bindings on 3306, which is default mysql and the 6543 and 6544
<baggar11> mysql service is enabled in MCC
<tgm4883> I'm not using the MCC portion, but every time I upgrade my 0.24 backend only machine it is fine
<baggar11> tgm4883: I've been trying auto-builds for two weeks now with no luck
<baggar11> I noticed that the bind address in my.conf is 127.0.0.1. should I change that to actual IP?
<superm1> baggar11, can you try from a python console just running this:
<superm1> import MythTV
<superm1> args = { 'SecurityPin' : pin }
<superm1> db_base = MythTV.MythDBBase(args=args)
<superm1> oh and set pin to '0000'
<baggar11> superm1: mythtv setup says pin is still 0000
<superm1> i mean in the python console quick test
<superm1> that should tell you waht's wrong hopefully
<baggar11> do I just go into the python console with "python" at the command line?
<tgm4883> yes
<baggar11> hmm, this gave an error --> args = { 'SecurityPin' : pin }
<baggar11> NameError: name 'pin' is not defined
<superm1> pin = '000'
<superm1> and try again
<tgm4883> 0000
<tgm4883> 4 zeros
<superm1> ydah 4
<superm1> pin = '0000'
<tgm4883> args = { 'SecurityPin' : '0000' }
<baggar11> ok, that works
<baggar11> now the db_base line failed
<baggar11> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'MythDBBase'
<baggar11> thanks for all the help guys
<baggar11> superm1: and tgm4883: I installed a new backend with frontend
<baggar11> I noticed that the frontend portion asks you to upgrade the database upon auto-build install and reboot.
<baggar11> local frontend is now connecting to backend
<superm1> baggar11, about your error above - i think you hit the nail on the head for why MCC won't work properly  with 0.24. i think some of that interface changed
<superm1> just for testing the connection and what not
<baggar11> MCC is still not connecting via the "test connection" though
<superm1> could you please file a bug (apport-bug mythbuntu-control-centre) and it can be investigated closer?
<superm1> that would explain too why it wasn't caught before
<superm1> so i think this also means it was a red herring for your real problem
<baggar11> I'll have to play around with this more. My hope is to have a backend only virtual machine with several frontends on 0.24.
<baggar11> sure
<dewman> howdy....I made a goof and didnt back up my my.cnf when making some changes, is there a stock my.cnf located somewhere that I could pull down?
<dewman> I could probably pull it off the live cd ( now just gotta find it)
<tgm4883> dewman, did you find my.cnf?
<dewman> tgm4883, Yep....I got one.... =)
<tgm4883> ok
<dewman> made the changes and its now back up.....
<dewman> was trying to make mythweb respond a little quicker....
<patdk-wk> hmm, I never really liked the idea of virtualizing the backend
<patdk-wk> dont trust it to bind the pci/pcie cards to the vm correctly for that to work
<tgm4883> patdk-wk, usb/ethernet tuners
<rhpot1991> eh, I wouldn't virtualize
<baggar11> patdk-wk: I'll let you know how mine goes. I have a core i7 870 that I'm using to virtualize my backend, in conjunction with a dual tuner hdhomerun.
<castlec> is anyone available to help me troubleshoot my myth frontend crashing and bringing down my whole login session?
<tgm4883> castlec, yes, switch playback profiles
<castlec> i'm on cpu+
<tgm4883> really?
<castlec> really
<tgm4883> I've seen that happen multiple times and it always has to do with VDPAU
<tgm4883> or rather, one of the VDPAU profiles
<castlec> i guess i'm special :)
<castlec> i'm on an amd machine.
<tgm4883> hmm
<castlec> i haven't found anything indicative in the logs i've looked at.  any ideas where to look?
<tgm4883> castlec, I'd probably start with grabbing logs via mythbuntu-log-grabber
<tgm4883> i won't be much help though, at work right now
<castlec> i haven't played with it in a few days.  do you think i should reproduce before pulling logs?
<tgm4883> yes
<castlec> alright.  i'll disappear then for a few minutes when my system crashes
<castlec> tgm4883, i'm getting a timeout on the log pull
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> what version are you on?
<castlec> mythbuntu?
<castlec> 10.10
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> ok
<castlec> there is log there though
<tgm4883> in /tmp?
<tgm4883> or on pastebin?
<castlec> in /tmp/mythbuntu.diag
<castlec> you want me to post it up?
<tgm4883> castlec, yea
<castlec> tgm4883 pastebin isn't being so nice. any alternatives?
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> castlec, try that
<tgm4883> if you google pastebin, there are a few
<tgm4883> brb
<castlec> yeah, i found a table of options on wikipedia.  looks like the mythbuntu subdomain is suffering the same
<castlec> tgm http://tinypaste.com/9cab3d
<Zinn> [tinypaste.com] Mythfrontend Crashes Login Session - 9cab3d
<tgm4883> castlec, whats the issue? Seems to be working fine here
<castlec> with pastebin? not sure.  i'd guess this log file is too big
<castlec> anyway, tinypaste took it. url is above
<castlec> this looks like the crash
<castlec> 2010-11-18 17:54:37.519 [mpeg2video @ 0x7f851412e380]mpeg_decode_postinit() failure
<castlec> <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<yggdrasil> i hate im hating lirc now.
<yggdrasil> damit
<yggdrasil> how can i go to an older version of the driver for my twinham remote ?
<flakpyro> Hi guys im not sure if there is the proper place to go, been awhile since ive been on IRC. Anyway im trying to get my TopSpeed branded windows MCE remote to work in ubuntu 10.10, it has worked fine in the past but i understand some changes have been made with how ir remotes work in linux now, i have determined my remote is on /dev/input/event4  and evtest /dev/input/event4 shows all the buttons, i have ran sudo dpkg-reconfig
<flakpyro> lirc and pointed it at this event but when i run irw i still get nothing, im at a total loss here, help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-19
<castlec> tgm4833, did you have any guesses on what I should be fixing?
<castlec> is anyone available to help me troubleshoot my login session crashing when i try to play recording in myth?
<Wicked> just curios....i always see the package mythbuntu-repos being updated...but dont really see what that does.
<Wicked> updated mirror list?
<tgm4883> Wicked, it gets tweaked often
<Wicked> yea...but what does? all that is updated is the mythbuntu-repos package
<Wicked> no other mythtv things get changed
<tgm4883> Wicked, it only gets updated if I need to change something in it, or if there is a new version of mythtv
<tgm4883> recently i just changed some of the wording
<tgm4883> for the autobuilds rebranding
<Wicked> ah. ok. well i had just noticed that that package had been updated a few times and nothing else was
<Wicked> no big deal...i was just curious :)
<castlec_away>  tgm4833, just got done talking to the myth guys.
<castlec_away> they said the same thing you said.  i don't them the same thing, that i'm not using nvidia.  they said, all the same, it's a driver issue, change to slim
<castlec_away> ^i told them the same thing^
<castlec_away> anyway, changing to slim fixed my issue.  I wonder what update hosed it
<maicod> hi I wanted to try out my USB IR-toy with lirc under linux and I followed a guide on the website of my USB IR-toy which recommended MythBuntu so I installed that but it speaks of device /dev/ttyUSB0 and I don't see it in /dev . what can be the cause ?
<maicod> its this guide: http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/USB_IR_Toy:_Configure_LIRC
<Zinn> [dangerousprototypes.com] USB IR Toy: Configure LIRC - DP
<chiluk> maicod there's a good chance the device is showing up as something else.
<maicod> oh :(
<maicod> how would I know which device name it has ?
<chiluk> although I have no specific experience with that device.
<maicod> lsusb doesnt help much
<maicod> ok
<chiluk> one stupid simple way to do it would be to ls /dev > /tmp/before
<chiluk> unplug the device
<chiluk> ls /dev > /tmp/removed
<chiluk> diff /tmp/before /tmp/removed
<maicod> okay going to try
<chiluk> whatever device disappeared is the one related to your device.
<chiluk> there are some better ways.
<chiluk> such as searching through /proc and /sys... but I need to get to bed, and don't want to figure those out at the moment.
<chiluk> good luck.. I just finished getting my harmony working to control a frontend *(including suspend and resume!).. it took forever.
<maicod> heheh thanks !
<maicod> I got no difference :(
<chiluk> the likely culprit then is that you are missing a kernel module.
<maicod> oh I see . thanks !
<chiluk> lirc makes a ton of modules itself
<maicod> oh since I did apt-get lirc I didnt reboot
<maicod> should I ?
<chiluk> if you are compiling from scratch you may have to run a make modules install *(or whatever lirc requires).
<chiluk> oh so you are using the repos..
<chiluk> yeah a reboot wouldn't hurt.
<maicod> I was but I also have the atr
<maicod> tar
<chiluk> hopefully the package maintainers put the lirc modules in the right place.
<maicod> okay will try and otherwise I will try the source and do a make
<maicod> hehe yeah
<maicod> I could find a livecd of ubuntu also . this one is mythubuntu maybe the normal ubuntu works better :)
<maicod> this one is a install of mythbuntu since the livecd had the same problems I figured i'd install it :)
<maicod> didnt help
<chiluk> are you running 10.10?
<maicod> lemme see
<chiluk> cat /etc/issue!~
<chiluk> I know nothing about IR Toy..
<maicod> hehe
<chiluk> so I don't know if I'll be much more help.
<maicod> how can I see the version?
<maicod> I downloaded the cd only recently so its probably 10.10
<chiluk> you can see the version by running cat /etc/issue
<maicod> oh that didnt work :(
<maicod> w8
<maicod> oh you added !`
<chiluk> try it again.. if it didn't work again... I'd reinstall mythbuntu from a more trusted source..
<maicod> ~~
<maicod> damn
<Zinn> maicod: Please watch your language.
<maicod> 10.10/nl
<maicod> it is
<chiluk> sorry I felt I needed emPHAsis.
<maicod> netherlands
<maicod> haha okay
<chiluk> cool.
<maicod> I literally typed it over sorry :)
<maicod> the usb toy is fun but it refuses to work with my digital tuner remote :(
<maicod> Im now trying to see if it DOES in linux with raw codes instead
<maicod> cause the raw codes work with a friends ir-toy under linux but under windows the raw code lirc config file gets refused
<maicod> with winlirc
<maicod> maybe lirc takes them :)
<chiluk> did you check dmesg or /var/log/messages to see if the device gets recognized?
<maicod> I think because lsusb lists it !
<chiluk> lsusb will list all devices on the usb bus.
<maicod> ok
<chiluk> that doesn't mean that a module exists for that device
<maicod> I understand
<chiluk> or that a /dev/ entry was created for it.
<maicod> ill check
<chiluk> I have no real experience with it...
<chiluk> and it seems to be more complex than a simple IR receiver.
<chiluk> you may have to get help on the IR Toy forums.
<chiluk> good luck... must sleep... it's 2:30 a.m. here.
<maicod> okay thanks
<maicod> bye
<dewman> watching 3 puters upgrading to the latest build is fun... =)
<dewman> and the slave backend finishes first....
<dewman> with quad 2.0 ghz xeon's i guess I wouldnt expect less.
<dewman> and we are all done... yay
<dewman> tgm4883, your quick on those bug reports. =)
<tgm4883> dewman, I try to be :)
<dewman> hehe
<weiser> hey, do anyone know if it is possible to have multi GUIs by default in mythbuntu?
<dewman> so um....With the latest audio changes..... What needs to be done to regain sound? =)
<tgm4883> dewman, if you just upgraded to 0.24, you need to rescan audio devices
<tgm4883> weiser, you mean multiple frontends?
<RobertLaptop> Question since I upgrade to .24 I have been getting pixlation during FF and Rew.
<RobertLaptop> Any setting that might fix that?
<dewman> tgm4883, yeah I did that....Funny the volume is stuck at 0 wont let me do anything.
<weiser> no, I I would like have a x session with myth-frontend running on my TV. And have another x session running via vnc, to do other stuff on the computer. Like when you can use CTRL+ALT+8 on my kubuntu computer
<rhpot1991> dewman: verify its not muted in alsamixer?
<tgm4883> weiser, not by default
<rhpot1991> also sounds like maybe you picked the wrong device?
<tgm4883> you can set it up though
<weiser> ok, thanks tgm4883
<dewman> ok....well, guess I will have to wait now. the 2 year old is tying up the tv with blues clues...
<tgm4883> kormoc, ok, so first i'll kick you normal
<tgm4883> and now via the script
<superm1> huh, why did tgm4883 kick kormoc?
<tgm4883> superm1, he wanted to test me kicking him using cs script
<superm1> oh
<tgm4883> to see himself not auto-rejoin
<dewman> kick me kick me! lol
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> dewman, can't say i'm not here to please :)
<dewman> yay!
<dewman> that was fun...
<dewman> humor is always a good thing.... =)
<yggdrasil> y yo yo anyone in ?
<yggdrasil> can somone help me fix my twinhan remote control reciever,. im thinkging that if ic an jsut get the kernel module source from an older ubuntu and compile it for lucid it would work how its supposed to.
<yggdrasil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452636
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Twinhan USB IR not responding - Ubuntu Forums
<yggdrasil> thats a brief description of a problem, the thing
<yggdrasil> huh ?
<yggdrasil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1452636
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Twinhan USB IR not responding - Ubuntu Forums
 * yggdrasil glares
<yggdrasil> so anyway whatever kernel module from 9.04 works how do i get it on lucid ?
<yggdrasil> ahh shit
<Zinn> yggdrasil: Please watch your language.
<yggdrasil> its the kernel
<yggdrasil> its nota kernel module so to speak
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-20
<yggdrasil> hi can somone tell me if its poosible to run a a pre .32 kernel on mythbuntu from the repo,, and to complicate things im on a 64 bit processor
<yggdrasil> but if i can just run say for instacne 2.6.32-22 my remote would work great
<yggdrasil> but if i can just run say for instacne 2.6.31-22 my remote would work great
<yggdrasil> even
<yggdrasil> ehm bbl try to keep this thing online. in case anyone sees my ....
<quinten> hi--i just installed mythbuntu 10.10--mythweb isn't working
<quinten> i checked htaccess.log and i see an error about a missing translate.php file
<quinten> okay never mind--the google helped me
<Azelphur> Anyone know if there's a way to force fan art on a folder?
<Azelphur> You can force the folder icon with folder.jpg inside that dir, but I can't figure out how to force fan art/background image
<castlec> does anyone know how to fix squished playback in myth?
<tgm4883> castlec, you need to fix the aspect ratio
<castlec> i found it. thanks :)
<mothy> hi
<mothy> is there an easy way to transcode everything to xvid?
<mothy> is mythexport good?
<rhpot1991> mothy: you could make mythexport do that, but its meant more for making recordings available to portable devices
<rhpot1991> through an RSS feed and such
<mothy> yea i've been trying that and getting lost, it would be cool if someone could hold my hand on this, or give me some sort of direction
<rhpot1991> mothy: grab the example config here: http://www.baablogic.net/mythexport/
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] MythExport
<rhpot1991> then you will need to replace the ffmpeg line with one for making xvid
<rhpot1991> you are going to have to do some work to replace your existing recordings though
<rhpot1991> it doesn't do anything like that by default
<nick2day> hey guys
<rhpot1991> !ask | nick2day
<Zinn> nick2day: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<nick2day> I wasn't asking anything... I was just saying hi teehee... I'm fudging around with a new remote and getting LIRC set up... figured I'd pop in to see if I could help anyone else... since I"m sitting here anyway
<rhpot1991> ah ok nick2day
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-21
<superm1> kees, can i pick your brain for a sec?  take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/annotate/head:/debian/mythtv.make .  specifically the get-svn-source rule
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes : contents of debian/mythtv.make at revision 371
<superm1> assuming two machines ran that rule independently (and SVN_REVISION worked out the same on both), shouldn't the tarballs be identical that are produced?
<superm1> i did an upload to natty using that exact rule, and then autobuilds tried to an upload to a PPA using the same rule and same version. it got a rejection email though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/534738/
<superm1> hmm even rerunning it on the same box i get a different result http://paste.ubuntu.com/534743/
<kees> superm1: no, since the tarballs will have internally different time stamps. :(
<superm1> kees, oh really?
<superm1> dang.
<kees> superm1: and the file order may differ based on target filesystem
<kees> yeah, it's kinda sucky, but I swear there are tools that can be used to fix up the tarball.
<superm1> well hopefully this scenario shouldn't have to happen too much
<superm1> i think i'm just gonna axe the get-orig-source rule if it's never got a chance of being the same on two boxes, it's far less useful.
<superm1> do you know if there's a way with launchpadlib to query for a URL to the orig.tar.gz if it's on LP already?
<superm1> maybe that would be better to put in get-orig-source at least
<strex> Please help, fresh install (and new DB) of .23 and frontend will not connect to remote backend, keep's defaulting to 127.0.0.1, regardless of all config files telling it the proper 192.168 addy, Suggestions?
<nick2day> are your IP's set correctly on the backend (i.e. not to localhost and 127.0.0.1 like the defaults?)
<nick2day> oops... didn't even see he'd logged out already
<castlec1> hey guys.  I'm having fits with the nvidia installer on my diskless.  is nouveau compiled in the kernel or something?  I can't get it to disable no matter what I do it seems
<robbiel> Is there a known problem with getting a remote working with SDLmame on mythbuntu 10.04? I've followed the info in the mythbuntu wiki but no joy
<castlec1> still no luck in disabling nouveau on diskless in 10.10. anyone have thoughts?
<robbiel> sorry no
<qwebirc72599> hey everyone. I just tried installing the new Mythbuntu 10.10. When I try to watch "Live TV" the screen says "Please wait" and then after a few seconds goes back to the main menu. I am able to use tvtime to watch tv on the computer, so I know that the tuner works, and searching on google has not been very helpful. The permissions on the directories seem fine, and my alsa config also seems to work fine with tvtime. The back
<Gibby> pastebin the frontend logs
<Gibby> qwebirc72599: ^^^^^^^^
<qwebirc72599> Gibby: http://pastebin.com/5En0c3bi
<mrand> I'm off to bed, but qwebirc72599, it could be that your channel changing takes too long (more properly, maybe it exits too quickly, so that myth thinks it should be seeing a good signal before it should be, and then it fails to lock).
<qwebirc72599> mrand: So should I try to increase some kind of time-out time for it to lock?
<Gibby> what is your backend setup IRT tuner and video input(cable/OTA)?
<qwebirc72599> cable
<Gibby> ok, what type of tuner card?
<qwebirc72599> It is a Haupaauge WinTV-HVR 950Q (Hybrid TV Stick)
<Gibby> castlec1: this is how i disabled nouveau with diskless .....http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/network-boot-mythbuntu-diskless
<Gibby> qwebirc72599: did you follow http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q - LinuxTVWiki
<qwebirc72599> Gibby: Yes
<Gibby> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<qwebirc72599> Gibby: tvtime works fine. Also DVD playback and everything else works fine
<Gibby> how long does it take to change channel on tvtime?
<qwebirc72599> its instant. I have a digital converter, which is then connected to the tuner. So I dont change channel on the tuner, but on the converter.. and thats instant
<Gibby> ahhh ok... go to the mythtv-users channel, i am in there too, but some others will probably help too
<qwebirc72599> thanks Gibby. Appreciate the help
<russell--> the wiki seems to suggest the hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 has no driver, and yet the old mythbuntu install that i just blew away to install 10.10 seemed to work.
<russell--> my channel scan button is grey'd out
<Gibby> you using DVB?
<russell--> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/hardware#Hardware_known_NOT_to_work_and_other_issues
<russell--> i have no idea what i'm using, i just installed it
<russell--> wtf is DVB?
<Gibby> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<russell--> i just ran mythtv-setup or whatever it is and got to 2. Capture cards
<Gibby> scroll down to the backend setup part
<russell--> where is that?
<Gibby> in the link i posted above
<russell--> ah
<russell--> thanks, that's got me off square one
<russell--> how to set up the remote controller that came with the card
<russell--> oh, /me scrolls down and sees more instructions ...
<Gibby> i don't know that one, didn't use the remote on that card
<russell--> making progress, changing channels has resulted in spontaneously logging out though
<russell--> acpid: client <mumble> has disconnected
<Gibby> did you create your channel changing script?
<russell--> no
<russell--> do you mind me saying that this is an awful lot of configuration work for what purports to be a live cd'able thingie
<russell--> where do i find out how to do that?
<russell--> wait, google tells me that's for talking out the ir blaster to a settop box... i don't have one of those
<russell--> this is just over the air digital teevee
<russell--> yeah, just starting the "watch tv" thingie seems to kill the myth frontend and makes me log in again
<russell--> cool.  that time i was able to switch channels once or twice successfully with my keyboard before the frontend died and i'm logging in again
<russell--> aha: mythfrontend.re[1608]: segfault at 1df9ce70 ip 02b7d5f8 sp bfd47480 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[2b4e000+157000]
<russell--> why no sound?
<russell--> finally found it
<castlec1> does anyone here have an nvidia diskless system?
<trumee> guys, where can find 0.24 packages for ubuntu 9.10 karmic.
<Nasha>  Hi Guys, having some issues with my MCE (RC6) remote. Each keypress of an arrow key, or volume button, registers as two presses. I have ensured repeat and delay settings are set to 0 in my lirc, but its still occuring. Can anyone suggest another path to follow?
<superm1> kees, tgm4883: turns out it's quite easy to fetch the orig.tar.gz from launchpad using launchpad lib.  can solve that problem using a rule like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/revision/372
<Gibby> Nasha: is it a HID remote?
<Nasha> No
<Gibby> sorry can't help ya there then
<Nasha> hahah ok then thanks :P
<Nasha> HID remotes are a pain anyway
<Gibby> no crap, that is what I have took a few days to get working but now that I know it I can do it in minutes
<Nasha> Isnt there a hassle with mapping the buttons and stuff because there is no lirc?
<Gibby> yep with xmodmap
<Nasha> Oh ok :)
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> Im having problems with mythexport - it keeps crashing while looking for .pm files that dont exist
<russell--> what card type do i use to capture the s-video input on my hauppauge wintv-hvr-1600?
<kees> superm1: nice!
<Patrickdk> since upgrading to 0.24 on lucid, all I get is black pics in mythweb for tv shows
<Patrickdk> all shows recorded before upgrading to 0.24, show just fine thumbnails, even though 0.24 mythweb regenerated them all (as seen by mtime)
<Patrickdk> I've looked at the source, but cant seem to figure out where it's failing
<Patrickdk> the video itself is fine
<Gibby> russell--, did you figure it out?
<Gibby> believe it is composite... watching football right now so I can check mine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-14
<dekarl> should the config.xml be shared between BE and FE (on the same machine)? I have a symlink from /home/mythtv to /etc/mytvh, but not from /home/<TheUserThatRunsTheFrontend>. Leaving me with an empty (but existing) file at /etc/mythtv/config.xml which the tools (e.g. mythmetadatalookup) complain about.
<dekarl> (this is on mythbuntu 11.04 with master as of some hours ago)
<superm1> dekarl: ideally they should be the same to avoid stuff like that complaining
<superm1> the mythfrontend script is supposed to make it
<superm1> and put you in the right group etc
<antnash> Hi guys, I'm hoping someone can help me get my DVB-S card set up. Yesterday I could find channels with dvb-apps scan, but in the mythtv set up the signal/noise ratio would just go mental. Now I can't even find any channels with scan
<dekarl> superm1: I don't see where it would do that in the wrapper (the config.xml and putting in the group part)
<superm1> dekarl: oh maybe it was just mysql.txt it's doing it for then
<superm1> in any case it should be doing it for both
<dekarl> That would solve it. (at least for the --service startup, not sure about manual startup via the menu)
<superm1> tbh, i'd like to kill this concept of having a group and shared conffile
<superm1> but it's the easiest way to keep all these pieces getting along
<dekarl> so just run everything under the mythtv id?
<superm1> no, not mythtv id
<superm1> at least when on the same system, all these things should have a way to discover this information
<dekarl> the issue atm is that the backend gets an existing but empty file. I think no file would be ok, too
<dekarl> so in the best case it provides a red herring when trying to debug "stuff"
<superm1> well for now i think then get that config.xml stuff in the wrapper
<superm1> but i want to come up with a better solution at some point
<antnash> Could someone help me try and get my DVB-S card working please? It seems to register fine in dmesg, I've got  demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0   in /dev/dvb/adapter0/
<dekarl> antnash: you moved through the setup from top to bottom?
<antnash> yup
<antnash> whatever I do, it won't tune to channels
<antnash> it won't tune to anything
<dekarl> you did setup the DiSEqC tree?
<antnash> LNB
<dekarl> if it's just a directly connect LNB without anything in between...
<antnash> huh
<antnash> that's a thought
<dekarl> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Setting_up_DVB-S_for_satellite
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:Setting up DVB-S for satellite - MythTV
<antnash> They just installed a new satellite system in my building
<dekarl> maybe you have "card -> 4 port switch -> LNB" if it's a shared dish
<antnash> I think you may have a point
<dekarl> that would be a usual setup around europe
<antnash> which I guess would probably explain the signal/noise going berserk
<dekarl> actually "card -> 4 port switch -> 4xLNB" with the four LNBs being the four combinations of high/low frequency and vertical/horizontal polarisation
<antnash> Well this is fun
<dekarl> the simplest solution might be to just ask the installer :)
<antnash> so DiSEqC
<antnash> Address of port switch??
<dekarl> I think "the default" will do
<antnash> I'll try and get his number from site management tomorrow. Default for number of ports is 2
<dekarl> having never seen a DVB-S setup limits my experience a bit :)
<dekarl> try 4 of you're not sure
<dekarl> 2 is common for another common setup of for a single tv on a dish that can receive 2 satelite positions
<dekarl> but that's not what you use if you supply multiple tvs
<dekarl> antnash: I'm guessing at something similar to this installed at your house http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiswitch
<Zinn> [en.wikipedia.org] Multiswitch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<antnash> I really hope this works
<antnash> That looks likely
<antnash> How the hell am I meant to set it up in myth tho?
<Zinn> antnash: Please watch your language.
<antnash> heck?
<antnash> there we are
<antnash> Zinn, Zinn, Zinn. What a prude you are.
<Zinn> Hi antnash, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<dekarl> basically thats what I described earlier, but know what it might look like in real :D
<dekarl> ... but now you know what it looks like...
<antnash> nope. signal/noise is still having a fit
<antnash> should it say...   Status: Scanning Frequency 11428000 No Lock   ?
<dekarl> but does it find something on a know existing transponder?
<dekarl> that's ok if that is not a used transponder at the constellation the dish is pointing at
<dekarl> that was 28.2°?
<dekarl> it should find a channel called "radio caroline" at 11428 MHz horizontal according to lyngsat ( http://www.lyngsat.com/28east.html )
<Zinn> [www.lyngsat.com] Eurobird 1 & Astra 1N/2A/2B/2D at 28.2°E - LyngSat
<antnash> Yeah, I'm checking stuff from there
<antnash> searching for ITV 1 atm.
<antnash> The Signal/noise is going between about 25% and 85% every half second
<antnash> any idea why it would be doing that, dekarl?
<dekarl> hmm, maybe there is another DVB-S users from the UK over in #mythtv-users...
<dekarl> it does that over here, too (DVB-C/T)
<antnash> so that shouldn't be a problem?
<antnash> I'm gonna try installing 10.10
<dekarl> I think not. The jumping around is expected while the card tries to get a lock
<dekarl> why?
<antnash> see if that helps my dvb card
<dekarl> if it's working with the scan* stuff then it's likely a question of the correct DiSEqC tree
<antnash> It's not working with scan any more
<antnash> It was, but not now
<antnash> I don't get why it would just stop working with scan
<dekarl> well, I'm at a point where my limited experience with DVB-S shows :( no idea
<antnash> I just don't understand
<antnash> I'm getting so fed up I might just install window 7 on it
<dekarl> MCE will likely ask the same questions about your DiSEqC tree
<antnash> Won't be using MCE
<antnash> I think it's a driver problem
<antnash> which I won't have on win 7
<dekarl> your best bet is just asking someone who's seen a DVB-S setup for UK before or even better ask what exactly was installed... (moving on from the state where *scan did find something)
<antnash> This is the problem
<antnash> I can't get back to the point where it found stuff
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-16
<ripperda> very exasperated right now and could use some tips on debugging why my setup can no longer get channel sync on either of my tuners
<Shadow__X> what do you mean by channel sync? and are you using a wam tunner
<ripperda> I've had problems on and off with a second recording not always working. I'm running mythbuntu 10.04. bear with me here as I run through events from the last few days
<ripperda> I have 2 hauppage wintv-hvr 850 usb tuners. they use the xc5000 driver. they've generally always worked for me, with an occasional mis-recording
<ripperda> I synced up to latest mythtv a few days back (2:0.24.1+fixes.20111110.088335b-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1)
<ripperda> I also synced up to the latest kernel (2.6.38-12-generic)
<ripperda> I noticed failures were more common and after a day or two, realized that it was always the second recording to start (even if I forcibly switched which tuner was used).
<ripperda> no problem, I can work towards debugging that
<ripperda> this morning, I had a power outage and that forced a reboot of my backend and net storage
<ripperda> things then started to have problems, I tried to muck with the configuration and then things went straight south
<ripperda> so it turned out I had updated my main backend package (mythtv-backend) on my backend system and the frontend on my frontend system, but had not updated all packages in both places
<ripperda> I realized this, so updated all packages on my backend
<ripperda> so it's all synced to the same mythtv packages
<ripperda> as I'm playing with this, I realize that the backend is not able to record tonight's programs, although I can manually tune to the same program on live tv
<ripperda> note that during this time, my net storage box was recovering via fsck, so storage groups (for videos, not recordings) was not available and caused a lot of mythtv apps to time out slowly, which was confusing me at the same time until I realized that
<ripperda> I then made the bad mistake of playing around with mythtv-setup, deleting and re-adding my tuners, probably messing up their config
<ripperda> at this point, scheduling recording fails, as well as live tv tuning fails
<ripperda> when I'm trying to record, I see a long series of this output in my backend logs:
<ripperda> SM(/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)::AddFlags: Seen() Match() Wait(Sig,)
<ripperda> I'd like to just start with being able to tune live tv, then work from there. (I know I included a lot of background)
<ripperda> does that SM().. line mean anything to you? I'm suspicious my capture card settings are wrong, but not sure what all the proper settings are
<ripperda> I use SchedulesDirect for my schedules, so that would mean I should set EIT to disabled on the cards themselves, right?
<Shadow__X> ripperda: i would actually try to get a recording to work first, but i would also use local storage for recordings
<alanb99> hello mythbuntu. A weird thing happened to my mythbuntu the other day (recently installed 11.10 version). All of a sudden the system fonts have become the same as the ones used in the myth apps. That font size is fine for myth but ridiculously enormous for "normal" use.... opening up a terminal window doesn't even fit on my screen any more. Any inspiration? xfce is all very new to me
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-18
<dekarl> hi, I got an error report for ubuntu 11.10 + mythbuntu repos and 0.25-master packages. it appears as mythweb.conf in /etc will point to the wrong installation directory, and the tv_icons cache in data/tv_icons is not writeable by www-data
<dekarl> can anybody confirm that (or guide me where I can verfiy that myself without install ubuntu :)
<Shadow__X> dekarl: you should only be running .25 if you have a specific reason. Otherwise you should be running .24.1
<dekarl> I'd like to test my own patches and provide a good out-of-the-box experience once its released.
<dekarl> like... mythweb actually working after install it ;)
<Shadow__X> mythweb works on .24
<dekarl> thats nice. its working over here on .25, too. But it was reported over in #mythtv-users that a fresh install has a wrong mythweb.conf (default from upstream with the wrong path). If that can be verified it should be fixed
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-19
<johngalt> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<johngalt> ! help backend
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about help backend
<johngalt> !help setup
<Zinn> !help setup For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<johngalt> !help connect to backend
<Zinn> !help connect to backend For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<johngalt> just installed mythbuntu and really want to import some video from my vcr via a pvr-250 tuner card.  mythtv tells me "could not connect to the master backend server...  How can I tell if it's running and what ip address it's set to?  both fromtend and backend are on the same machine
<johngalt> at least being able to display some video from the pvr-250 card would be nice.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-20
<johngalt> would also like to add the firewire card as an additional input
<johngalt> !help pvr-250
<Zinn> !help pvr-250 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<waxhead> Hi everyone...
<waxhead> just upgraded my mythbuntu fe/be to 11.10 and now I have NO visible screen... I think it's probably something to do with the nvidia stuff.. just guessing..
<waxhead> any suggestions...
<waxhead> of course this is the main viewing platform.. :(
<waxhead> I can't get a terminal up at all either...
<waxhead> it crtl-alt-F1
<waxhead> ok, that problem turns out to be unity-greeter...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-12
<Diddy403> yooo
<Diddy403> Im having issues with MythBuntu, for whatever reason I cannot find out how to change my OS audio settings; only the MythTV audio seems to function properly.
<superm1> mythbuntu doesn't use pulseaudio like standard ubuntu does
<superm1> so you may not be able to do audio mixing
<superm1> unless you start mucking around with a .asoundrc
<Diddy403> Im just trying to play audio in xbmc
<Diddy403> theres no Audio Settings page... so its a bit weird for me to troubleshoot or figure out whats going on
<Diddy403> by Audio Settings I mean, if Im on the desktop and I open "Settings" via the Application bar, I see a big list of settings, but nothing for Audio
<Diddy403> I was hoping to be able to troubleshoot or choose my default device or anything, but I cant seem to find the option
<superm1> ah
<superm1> so make sure mythfrontend is closed before you try to even open xbmc
<Diddy403> it is of course
<superm1> we don't install a graphical audio configuration application
<superm1> you can adjust the mixer using the command line tool "alsamixer"
<Diddy403> tried that
<Diddy403> but theres no option in alsamixer for like "test this audio device" or "set this as default"
<superm1> oh
<Diddy403> plus doing it via terminal is a bitch
<Zinn> Diddy403: Please watch your language.
<Diddy403> is there some gui package I can install for ubuntu-audiosettings-manager or something?
<superm1> there used to be an XFCE control panel applet you could install to get audio settings graphically
<superm1> but you can also use 'aplay' command line tool for sound playback (just to test)
<Diddy403> I looked under xfce4- anything but there was only the volume daemon
<superm1> xfce4-mixer is what you're probably looking for
<qwebirc53508> Hi, have just upgraded to 0.26 and now have "All tuners are busy". Have HDHomerun and 2 x hauppague dvb tuners. Setup is able to channel scan no problem.
<Diddy403> superm1, thank you
<superm1> have you rebooted since upgrading?
<superm1> Diddy403: sure
<Diddy403> quick off topic question, how you so quickly type a message direct to my name? i use KVirc and I dont think thats an option
<Diddy403> superm1: nevermind I got it, Im not smart
<superm1> Diddy403: first  fwe letters of name and then "tab" to complete it
<superm1> oh ok
<Diddy403> wow thats faster actually
<Diddy403> I was clicking on ur name and then type
<Diddy403> and it worked
<qwebirc53508> Yep rebooted twice.
<superm1> qwebirc53508: ok, so are the tuners properly hooked up to those channel sources in mythtv-setup then?
<qwebirc53508> looks ok, was all working on 0.25 before the upgrade. Have also disabled the EIT scan for all tuners
<superm1> are the backend logs indicative of what's going on?
<superm1> could  be a botched SQL update or something
<qwebirc53508> just stopping backend and clearing logs.
<qwebirc53508> I'm getting lots of this sort of thing: C thread_unknown mythcommandlineparser.cpp:2545 (ConfigureLogging) mythbackend version: fixes/0.26 [v0.26.0-29-gbcd34da] www.mythtv.org
<qwebirc53508> Is it possible to re-run the schema convertion manually (updated via the mythbuntu repos earlier)?
<superm1> qwebirc53508: can you pastebin your log so i can see more context?
<superm1> !pastebin | qwebirc53508
<Zinn> qwebirc53508: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<qwebirc53508> Sorry, pastebin here: http://pastebin.com/Yi2NzKqV
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] qwebirc53508 - Pastebin.com
<superm1> that's the whole log?
<superm1> it makes it seem like the backend didn't finish starting up
<qwebirc53508> Doh! missed some, two ticks.
<superm1> you can actually use the app "pastebinit"
<superm1> it makes making a pastebin a lot easier
<superm1> you just call "pastebinit $FILE"
<qwebirc53508> Thanks, much easier, new to IRC. new link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1354269/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> Ok so in that pastebin, have you attempted to watch from teh frontend to trigger that error, or is that just a fresh run of the backend?
<qwebirc53508> Just a fresh run of the backend, FE is off at the moment.
<qwebirc53508> Mythweb also reports all tuners are remote and (currently not connected), Odd as two of the tuners are USB.
<superm1> well that's really bizarre
<superm1> i'm not really sure what's going on there
<superm1> maybe remove all the tuners and add them again or something?
<qwebirc53508> thanks, will give it a go.
<superm1> cool.  if that doesn't work out, you might consider asking around in #mythtv-users too, those guys might have some more bright ideas
<qwebirc53508> Thanks, re-added tuners, now seems OK. Odd..... Thanks again for your help.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-14
<hilo> hello, I have an HD-PVR which I purchased specifically for Mythbuntu. I haven't been able to get it working even a little bit. Can anyone offer advice?
<tgm4883> hilo, what version of ubuntu are you on? it should work OOTB
<hilo> tgm4883, 10.04
<tgm4883> what version of MythTV?
<hilo> I am not sure. I have reformatted for a fresh start after lots of failure.
<tgm4883> why 10.04 and not 12.04?
<hilo> When I installed, 12.04 was not available yet. In addition I use 10.04 on all my desktops and servers.
<hilo> I have no reason not to use 12.04, especially if the HD-PVR has a better chance of working.
<tgm4883> hilo, no, it should work in 10.04
<tgm4883> do you have the hdpvr 1212?
<tgm4883> and not the 1482 hd-pvr2 gaming edition?
<hilo> correct, NOT the gaming edition. I have to check the exact model though.
<rhpot1991> hilo: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR#Configuring_the_HD-PVR_in_MythTV
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HD-PVR - MythTV Official Wiki
<hilo> I read something on the MythTV site about firmware versions, but I don't see anywhere to download or install firmwares from Hauppauge's site. Am I missing something?
<hilo> I never updated the firmware and my HD-PVR is about 2 years old
<rhpot1991> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/support_hdpvr.html
<Zinn> [www.hauppauge.com] Support for HD PVR
<rhpot1991> firmware there
<rhpot1991> you need to update it via windows as far as I'm aware
<rhpot1991> last I tried it didn't work from vbox either
<hilo> Okay thanks
<hilo> Can you help clarify system requirements? I want to run the a backend with the HD-PVR connected recording live TV from a cable STB. The backend will not serve any playback/frontend functions. Do I need a graphics card at all to get smooth recordings?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> well, you'll need at least some form of graphics for setup
<tgm4883> but not for playback
<tgm4883> you could probably stick an 8MB card in there from 1990
<hilo> Using an integrated card won't degrade my recordings though right?
<tgm4883> correct
<tgm4883> video cards have nothing to do with recording quality
<hilo> Playback will be on a raspberry pi running XBMC with the Myth frontend plugin
<tgm4883> the hdpvr compresses the stream to h.264, so all the backend is doing is writing a file to disk
<hilo> So even CPU requirements should be low for recording?>
<tgm4883> yea
<hilo> When a frontend tunes into 'live' TV, does the backend save a recording file, or is a video streamed directly across the network?
<tgm4883> backend saves a file, then reads from that file to give to the frontend
<hilo> So for a backend, I/O performance is likely the bottleneck if recordings are jittery?
<rhpot1991> CPU is used for commflagging and things like that
<tgm4883> yea
<rhpot1991> which I'm not sure XBMC utilizes
<rhpot1991> so you can disable those jobs if so
<rhpot1991> hilo: most likely a playback issue on your XBMC setup I'd say
<hilo> rhpot1991, I haven't actually gotten my backend to even record yet :) I'll be starting with a fresh installation tonight and I'll report back
<hilo> I had actually given up and assumed my HDPVR was faulty, but I have my fingers crossed it was just crappy firmware. It's been sitting on a shelf collecting dust for over a year now
<tgm4883> mine is sitting in a box :/
<hilo> tgm4883, any reason why yours isn't in use?
<rhpot1991> mine is still hooked up, but hasn't recorded since I got my hdhr prime
<tgm4883> hilo, It works great, I've just upgraded to an HDHomerun Prime
<hilo> tgm4883, cool, I considered that as an alternative.
<rhpot1991> my hdpvr stopped working for a bit, bad ps
<rhpot1991> hilo: prime is great if you are in an area where the cable co doesn't flag anything
<hilo> rhpot1991, that was directed at you
<rhpot1991> errr everything
<rhpot1991> so pretty much not TWC
<hilo> I live in a TWC area, but the HD-PVR is at my parents who have Optimum.
<rhpot1991> planning on streaming across the intertubes?
<hilo> I was going to try. Their Optimum Online upstream is average 8mbit
<rhpot1991> doubt it will work well
<hilo> If that doesn't work, I can live with recording then rsync
<hilo> I am able to stream SD content from there without hickups most times. HD is less smooth
<hilo> I have my fingers crossed the upload pipe will continue to grow though as it has more than doubled in the last 3 years
<hilo> But like I said, if streaming can't fit, I am fine with recording, then having it rsync to my local storage
<hilo> I don't watch much sports, so true live tv isn'
<hilo> isn't really a deal breaker
<hilo> Is it possible to transcode live tv to allow streaming to work over that connection? Or is the only option lowering the bitrate of the HD-PVR?
<rhpot1991> hilo: not really
<rhpot1991> the closest you will get is a user job running on a completed recording
<rhpot1991> and then watching just after the recording finishes
<hilo> gotchya
<hilo> Is it possible to set larger buffers on a frontend to allow for increased jitter over the internet?
<hilo> For example, instead of a 5-20 second buffer (which seems to be about what I got with Boxee and XBMC file playback), could I buffer at the frontend such that live tv is 5 minutes delayed to allow a large buffer (5 minutes of buffer)? This way when the network chokes for a minute or two, the video playback is unaffected. I have read that this approach is wrong, but when using shared networks like the internet, I don't understa
<hilo> nd why.
<tgm4883> hilo, mythfrontend doesn't allow setting a buffer. If you are using XBMC for a frontend, you would set the buffer there
<tgm4883> the backend would have nothing to do with a buffer
<tgm4883> but your internet connection speed wouldn't be fast enough anyway
<hilo> tgm4883, I don't understand why it isn't fast enough. If I record a 30 minute episode, I can generally download that file in less than 30 minutes. Doesn't that mean I should be able to stream it live if the buffer is big enough to account for the sporadic chokes?
<tgm4883> hilo, but you aren't downloading it. You are uploading it
<tgm4883> wait, maybe I'm misunderstanding what you are saying
<hilo> tgm4883, I mean when I upload it to myself at another location
<tgm4883> hilo, what is your upload speed?
<hilo> 8mbit
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> I think mine is pretty crappy, but IDK
<tgm4883> in theory it could work
<hilo> :) it was a recent upgrade
<hilo> in theory :) which I spend way too much time theorizing
<tgm4883> there will be a slight overhead because of the myth protocol
<tgm4883> and if you don't do commercial skipping, that will help as well
<hilo> okay, good to know
<hilo> If I have commercial skipping disabled, can I remove commercials later on another mythbuntu box?
<tgm4883> hilo, well it's more that if you tried to skip commercials while streaming remotely over the internet, then its possible it wouldn't have cached the end of the commercial yet
<tgm4883> which would cause issues
<hilo> lol also I just realized where a 5 min buffer would not work well: Channel changes would be hella delayed
<hilo> makes sense.
<hilo> Would virtualizing the backend cause performance issues?
<skunkworks> stupid question - I installed mythbrowser through the control panel - how the heck do you use it?  I don't see a button anywhere.  what am I missing?
<tgm4883> skunkworks, I don't use it myself, but I think it should be listed in the frontend somewhere
<tgm4883> either at the main level or 1 deep
<tgm4883> IIRC, there is an information one or something. Similar to where mythweather would be
<skunkworks> I found it - It is under information center.
<skunkworks> I am trying to stream internet radio - or play mp3 streams
<skunkworks> hmm - how do you play m3u streams through mythbrowser?
<skunkworks> (wants to download them
<skunkworks> or .asx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-15
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ping
<dmfrey> hey there
<tgm4883> dmfrey, just started listening to the last mythtvcast
<tgm4883> so you had issues upgrading to 0.26 as well?
<dmfrey> yeah
<tgm4883> interesting
<dmfrey> same issue in the mailing list
<tgm4883> dmfrey, not exactly, it's actually a different issue
<tgm4883> unless we aren't talking about the same thread
<dmfrey> /etc/mythtv/config.xml didn't get populated with the db creds
<dmfrey> so apt-get failed
<tgm4883> dmfrey, hmm, ok so apt-get couldn't find the db during post install?
<dmfrey> once adding the data to the config.xml file, and running dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database all was good
<dmfrey> yes
<tgm4883> did you just need to convert the /etc/mythtv/config.xml file, or did you have to add data?
<dmfrey> i had to add the values for username, password, etc.
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so the values weren't there at all
<dmfrey> it is almost as if it pre-populated values
<dmfrey> then didn't want to add the existing ones
<tgm4883> so the values were wrong
<tgm4883> but they were there? just incorrect values?
<dmfrey> yes
<tgm4883> so let me explain the nature of that thread, what was fixed, and what process does what thing
<dmfrey> not the same as in ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<dmfrey> ok
<tgm4883> dmfrey, well that is an issue then, because ~/.mythtv/config.xml should be a symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<dmfrey> let me check, i don't think it is
<tgm4883> anyway, let me explain what happens
<dmfrey> ok
<dmfrey> btw, not a symlink, just a file in ~/.mythtv
<dmfrey> mysql.txt is however to /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> the original issue with not being able to find the db, was that the post install for mythtv-database only looked for the old version of the field names in the XML file (IIRC, they were DBName, DBUser, etc.)
<dmfrey> ah, ok
<tgm4883> This was a packaging bug and was fixed a few months ago
<tgm4883> so anyone updating to 0.26 from 0.25 today won't run into that issue
<tgm4883> (or from 0.26 to a newer version of 0.26, which is what was actually causing problems)
<dmfrey> that's good to know, i can relay that on the next show
<tgm4883> so now the post install for mythtv-database looks for the new version and if it doesn't find it, falls back to looking for the old version
<tgm4883> Then there is the actual conversion of the config.xml file from the old version into the new version
<tgm4883> that is handled by mythtv, and our packaging has nothing to do with that conversion (which I think was incorrectly stated on the last show)
<dmfrey> ah, looking at it now, i see it has different fields in it
<dmfrey> than the old one
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so it appears there is another issue, where ~/.mythtv/config.xml is not a symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea, it seems that upstream arbitrarly renamed those fields :/
<dmfrey> is it on yours?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, it most definitely should be a symlink
<tgm4883> as should mythtv.txt in previous versions
<tgm4883> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root      22 Oct  7 09:07 config.xml -> /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<dmfrey> here is the diff between the 2 files: http://pastebin.com/k8dYqKbh
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] dmfrey@mythcenter:~$ diff .mythtv/config.xml /etc/mythtv/config.xml 2,7d1 < < - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> dmfrey, and I know that I had zero issues upgrading from 0.25 to 0.26 on my backend, and also I tested it with a clean install in a VM
<tgm4883> no issues there either
<dmfrey> really weird, something has to different about the upgrade process between yours and mine to cause this
<tgm4883> dmfrey, perhaps it is the non-symlinked config.xml file
<dmfrey> you upgraded right from mythbuntu-control-centre?
<tgm4883> if they weren't symlinked, then it could be that the two config.xml files differed
<tgm4883> where one had the incorrect user/password
<tgm4883> (which is sounds like was true)
<dmfrey> /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I did apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade, but that should all be the same process
<dmfrey> had fields in the xml, just values all wrong
<tgm4883> dmfrey, did you ever have to reset your backend password and such?
<dmfrey> yeah, did that after changing repos in mythbunut-control-centre
<dmfrey> nope
<tgm4883> mythbuntu or ubuntu+mythtv
<dmfrey> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> single user, or did you create multiple users?
<dmfrey> single...well, mine and the mythtv user
<tgm4883> you didn't create a mythtv user though right?
<tgm4883> that should have already been done
<dmfrey> nope, just my own in the installer
<dmfrey> that one was created for me
<tgm4883> and you didn't name that user mythtv did you?
<dmfrey> nope, it is dmfrey
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> superm1, ping
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I'm going to try to recreate it again. I bet I can get it to reproduce that if I sever the link between the two and add bogus stuff to /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<tgm4883> I just don't know A) in what situations that link will break, and B) how we can fix that
<dmfrey> you can copy my diff from the pastebin if you like
<dmfrey> i never noticed that file before this
<dmfrey> was it introduced in .25 or .26?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, config.xml?
<dmfrey> yes
<tgm4883> it's been around for as long as I remember, but IDK what used it
<tgm4883> it has taken over for mythtv.txt (or mysql.txt)
<dmfrey> hmm, i thought that info was all obtained from mysql.txt
<tgm4883> mysql.txt isn't used anymore in 0.26
<dmfrey> i still have that file and it is symlinked
<dmfrey> ok
<tgm4883> see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.26
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.26 - MythTV Official Wiki
<dmfrey> gotcha, see it there in the Major Changes section
<superm1> tgm4883: yeah
<superm1> what up?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, can you check if /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml is a symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml?
<dmfrey> it is not
<dmfrey> also, wanted to mention to you last night but forgot...
<dmfrey> this was a fresh install in august of 12.04 running .25, then the upgrade to .26 was originated from mytbuntu-control-centre a few weeks after .26 was released
<tgm4883> dmfrey, hmm strange
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so I'm unsure why that isn't a symlink, as it should be
<tgm4883> I did verify that the first user's config.xml wasn't a symlink
<dmfrey> should i make it one?
<tgm4883> is the correct information in /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml?
<dmfrey> give me a few, i gotta remote into that box at home and check
<tgm4883> ok
<dmfrey> ah, that one is symlinked
<dmfrey> and the one in my dmfrey account is not
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ok, so that is what we were seeing too
<tgm4883> dmfrey, do you recall what was in /etc/mythtv/config.xml? you mentioned that it looked auto-generated
<superm1> if the stuff in /etc/mythtv/config.xml is busted, mythbackend wouldn't work
<tgm4883> dmfrey, does that mean that your actual mythtv db password isn't auto-generated?
<dmfrey> looks like it just had new generated values in it
<superm1> because of teh symlink to ~mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml
<dmfrey> it is, the correct value was not one that I specified
<tgm4883> superm1, I think the issue is that incorrect info in that file breaks post install, but why is that file getting incorrect stuff?
<dmfrey> the wrong one just looked like a new random one
<superm1> but so nothing has broken in the packages themselves
<tgm4883> superm1, and then becuase of that, it sounds like mythweb doesn't get updated and breaks as well
<superm1> as in a fail to install/upgrade package et
<tgm4883> causing both to require manual intervention
<tgm4883> superm1, correct, it doesn't sound like it's broken packaging, at least to the point it isn't something we can check for and fix
<tgm4883> superm1, although I still think we should symlink config.xml everywhere
<superm1> tgm4883: ok i think this is because of that config file upgrade you were talking about, maybe it's before you put that fix in?
<tgm4883> superm1, nope it was after
<tgm4883> superm1, I know because they discussed it on the mythtv podcast and I thought, I fixed that already!
<superm1> well why didn't i hit this on my fresh install yesterday
<superm1> it seems like it should reproduce 100%?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, when you did the fresh install in august, did you backup and restore the database from another install?
<tgm4883> superm1, It doesn't, it's a specific situation
<tgm4883> just got to figure out what that is ;)
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883> superm1, I wonder if the DB backup scripts backup/restore config.xml?
<tgm4883> but only do it in the current user home
<tgm4883> or if the users possibly do that?
<tgm4883> -bare backs up /etc/mythtv/config.xml, but not the ones in the home directories
<superm1> dmfrey: so was there ever any mucking you did with a backup/restore or modifying ~/.mythtv/config.xml or /etc/mythtv/config.xml or ~mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml manually before the upgrade to 0.26?
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: any config.xml in your home dir should have been created and modified by the frontend executable itselsf
<rhpot1991> its a copy not a symlink too
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: can you compare the values in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt and /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<dmfrey> superm1, no
<superm1> dmfrey: hmm.  that's peculiar because I followed pretty much the same scenario yesterday and didn't hit this
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so you didn't restore a database backup?
<dmfrey> the values in config.xml and mysql.txt in ~/.mythtv are the same
<dmfrey> tgm4883, no
<dmfrey> no need to
<dmfrey> it was still a new install
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ok, so here is the issue then. We're completely unable to reproduce the issue in either a VM, or on our production machines when we did the upgrade. And it doesn't make any sense why a generated password would be different in /etc/mythtv/config.xml than ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<tgm4883> and that last part is the crucial part causing the issue
<tgm4883> the WHY was that different
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so if you are telling us that you basically did a fresh 0.25 install, no restore, then upgraded to 0.26 and it broke, then IDK why that would happen as it should happen EVERY time
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: you have more than one backend?
<dmfrey> rhpot1991, no
<dmfrey> same issue happened to both Pat and I
<dmfrey> and tgm4883 you said it was not the same issue as on the mythtv-users mailing list?
<dmfrey> but I fixed it in the same manner
<tgm4883> dmfrey, correct.
<tgm4883> dmfrey, not exactly, you edited the values to be correct. The mailing list thread edited the fields to be the correct name
<dmfrey> ah, right
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so you edited the generated DB password to be the right one, they edited <DBPassword> to <Password>
<tgm4883> or whatever the field is called now
<dmfrey> gotcha
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I had another question, but I can't remember it right now :/
<dmfrey> let me know when you do :)
<tgm4883> dmfrey, basically we have to figure out why that was different, so we're running though different scenarios that would make that happen
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I remember now. When you did the upgrade to 0.26, did you use update-manager or apt-get or aptitude, or something else?
<superm1> should that matter?
<tgm4883> superm1, no it shouldn't. But since we can't reproduce it I'd like to get as much info as possible
<dmfrey> updated the repositories in mythbuntu-control-centre, the apt-get update
<tgm4883> if we can get exact steps to reproduce, and then we can reproduce, then we can figure it out
<tgm4883> dmfrey, same as me and most others :/
<tgm4883> superm1, but right now, we've got some weird issues that a handful of people have. And I'm not even sure there are any other people having the same issue as dmfrey
<tgm4883> so IDK
<dmfrey> in the latest spin, is .26 set to default?
<dmfrey> if so, then i don't think you need to worry about it
<tgm4883> dmfrey, 0.26 will be in raring
<tgm4883> but if this is an issue, we'll still have to worry about upgrades from 0.25
<tgm4883> (although I'm beginning to think this is a one-off)
<gracent> Hi guys, has anyone else experienced a black screen 'hang' when changing channels (0.26, fully updated) ?
<tgm4883> gracent, probably need to look at your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log file when you try to change channels
<gracent> tgm4883: thanks, I did last time and there was a mention of 'lock failed'. Have just put yesterdays fixes on so I'll see if it still occurs!
<tgm4883> gracent, ok, I've not had that issue with 0.26 and my hdhomerun prime
<tgm4883> although I don't use livetv very often, only when testing stuff
<gracent> tgm4883: yeah, it's kinda breaking the PAF here :D
<gracent> tbs tuners
<gracent> recorded is perfect
<tgm4883> gracent, so it sounds like it might be taking a long time to lock to the channel
<tgm4883> gracent, you might try upping the timeout in mythtv-setup
<gracent> hmm that's an idea!
<gracent> when it happens it's 'unrecoverable' in that I have to ssh in to kill the frontend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-16
<Shiggs|MB> ello all
<Shiggs|MB> +h
<Shiggs|MB> lol
<Shiggs|MB> Has anyone here successfully ran any kind of MythTV setup in a virtual machine? The backend most importantly.
<Shiggs|MB> I have a working MythTV setup on an SSD in my i5-2500k desktop, and I can get it to mount an use the OS (Funtoo Linux) just fine, but when I try and get MythTV Backend stuff working, it doesn't seem to want to. i.e. I can't connect to it from the host side of the virtualization setup
<Shiggs|MB> I use VirtualBox 4.2.4
<Shiggs|MB> feel free to msg me if you have any insights :)
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, can you get to it from the guest OS?
<Shiggs|MB> I think so yeah
<Shiggs|MB> wait
<Shiggs|MB> I've tested this theory with the latest Mythbuntu, and within itself I can connect to the backend fine, but when I try from the host side it's all yeah no
<Shiggs|MB> and I think I might have effed up my database... Great. >_>
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, I'm unsure exactly how you are trying to get to mythtv-setup from the host OS
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, I've gotta leave for work, back in about 30 minutes
<Shiggs|MB> I gotta sleep
<Shiggs|MB> but I'll PM you how I want it setup
<gracent> Shiggs|MB: you need to set bridged net
<Shiggs|MB> I did
<gracent> can you mount a net share in the guest?
<Shiggs|MB> yep. I made a link to a physical hdd via vboxmanage
<gracent> can you ping host -> guest
<Shiggs|MB> now that I think about it I think it's a database issue
<Shiggs|MB> bind-address issue
<gracent> could be
<gracent> you do have to allow it iirc
<Shiggs|MB> good news though: my db is fine
<Shiggs|MB> <3
<gracent> errm grats ;)
<Shiggs|MB> xD
<Shiggs|MB> I was messing around with msql stuff and I was so worried lol
<gracent> ahh, stick phpmyadmin on the machine and do a quick export before messing ;)
<Shiggs|MB> though I'm one step closer
<Shiggs|MB> tgm4883 and gracent here's how I want to run my backend: I want to virtualize it via VBox (it accessing my Linux SSD and recordings drive) on a Mac OS X host. I also want the ability to connect to the local backend from host to guest, to playback recordings that could be recorded to the recordings drive... I wanna do it like this because I have it setup how I like it, but I prefer to run OS Xas my main OS
<Shiggs|MB> can you guys follow that description/desired use? lol
<Shiggs|MB> I've almost got it
<Shiggs|MB> <_<
<gracent> well you need to add a user entry to mysql->users that's a copy of the one already there but with '%' for the host
<gracent> then reload privs
<Shiggs|MB> yeah I think I did that
<Shiggs|MB> you mean flush em?>
<gracent> u must yeah
<Shiggs|MB> hmm
<gracent> if you still can't connect watch for firewalls
<Shiggs|MB> I don't use any
<Shiggs|MB> though maybe there's one set in VBox?
<gracent> no but make sure you can ping guest->host
<Shiggs|MB> k
<Shiggs|MB> I'll try that now
<gracent> if not let me know guest + host ip's
<Shiggs|MB> well they are different...
<Shiggs|MB> host is 192.168.25.129, and guest is static'd to 192.168.25.180 via my router
<Shiggs|MB> booting VM now
<gracent> should be ok then
<gracent> how do you plan to record tv ooi?
<Shiggs|MB> ooi?
<gracent> out of interest
<Shiggs|MB> ah
<Shiggs|MB> HDHR via 'over the air' free broadcast cable :)
<gracent> lan job - k
<Shiggs|MB> and crap... I've had this problem before... mysql is loading before dhcpcd and it's hanging >_>
<Shiggs|MB> It's not Ubuntu though... it's Gentoo-based
<Shiggs|MB> Funtoo
<gracent> you should be ok, IO in vbox might get choked if the host is busy writing to disk
<gracent> ahh dunno that I'd check the Gentoo wiki
<Shiggs|MB> well it'll all be writing to a physical SATAII disk
<Shiggs|MB> as it has been when booted up physically
<gracent> k
<tgm4883> stop
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, what you described isn't running mythtv-setup from the host
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, what you described, is the second most common thing to do with mythtv
<Shiggs|MB> ah
<Shiggs|MB> so I'm not the only one
<Shiggs|MB> xD
<tgm4883> Correct, you aren't the only one who wants to use mythtv for what it was designed to
<Shiggs|MB> haha
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, so just let me clarify, the guest OS is on the same network as the rest of your computers?
<Shiggs|MB> well all I really want is for the backend to be in a VM so I won't have to reboot
<Shiggs|MB> yep
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, are you running Mythbuntu in that Guest OS?
<Shiggs|MB> well I was testing it yes
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, Open up mythbuntu-control-centre, enable the MythTV service, reboot and your done
<tgm4883> providing gracent didn't screw up your system
<Shiggs|MB> lol
<Shiggs|MB> well I have a working MythTV setup on Gentoo/Funtoo Linux on a physical SSD
<Shiggs|MB> that's giving me sql issues at
<Shiggs|MB> m
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, then edit the upstart jobs to depend on what you need them to depend on
<tgm4883> eg. networking/mysql/etc
<Shiggs|MB> and I can indeed ping the host from the VM
<Shiggs|MB> omg so close! I can connect from within the VM to the local-to-it backend!
<Shiggs|MB> gracent: !
<Shiggs|MB> I'm getting close
<gracent> Shiggs|MB: Where you stuck?
<Shiggs|MB> I can get it to connect to itself, but not from the host yet
<tgm4883> Shiggs|MB, in mythtv-setup, what do you have the IP addresses set to?
<Shiggs|MB> yeah I'm checking
<Shiggs|MB> it was set wrong
<Shiggs|MB> omg if this works I'll so gd happy
<gracent> lol
<Shiggs|MB> I'll be*
<Shiggs|MB> I also assigned more CPUs to it lol
<Shiggs|MB> I was wondering why it was so slow
<gracent> yeah that kills vm's in vbox - apparently
<Shiggs|MB> heh
<Shiggs|MB> it was sh*t slow
<Shiggs|MB> god
<Shiggs|MB> lol
<Shiggs|MB> it was waiting for a schema upgrade lock
<Shiggs|MB> o_O
<Shiggs|MB> hmm videos play within VM login to backend
<Shiggs|MB> but sorta sluggish
<Shiggs|MB> and no audio
<gracent> cya later chaps
<Shiggs|MB> lata
<hilo> hello, how can I see what firmware my HDPVR has on it? I ran the driver installer in windows, but it isn't clear if that only updated my driver or if the firmware as well
<superm1> hilo: hdhomerun_config
<hilo> superm1, is that a utility?
<superm1> hilo: yeah
<hilo> superm1, thanks
<superm1> there is a GUI version too if you want
<hilo> cli is fine :)
<superm1> in package hdhomerun-config-gui
<superm1> kk
<hilo> that works with the hauppauge hd-pvr? It is not an hd homerun device.
<superm1> oh hdpvr
<superm1> sorry i read that as HDHR, been dealing with HDHR problems this last hour
<superm1> i'm not sure on HDPVR how to do that
<hilo> no problem thanks anyway
<hilo> I have had this thing for 2 years and have yet to get it working in myth as a recorder
<superm1> you might want to check mythtv-users and if no luck there on the ML
<hilo> left it on a shelf out of annoyance for a while. about to take another shot at it
<hilo> alright thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-17
<willcooke> hey tgm4883
<willcooke> just a quick note to say THANKS!  I've been fighting with 0.26 all night last night, it kept seg faulting on me.  Some kind of weird "database not connecting" issue that I couldnt work out.
<willcooke> So today I blew the machine away and installed mythbuntu, which worked out the box
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-18
<logician> anyone in here willing to school a noob on mythtv?
<tgm4883> logician, it's better to ask your question, as people who know the answer will be able to see it and reply
<logician> copy. I have some folks talking with me on mythtv-users right now.
<logician> ok, well, it would seem that using an ati 9800 aiw pro with any disto of linux and mythtv won't work. if anyone knows any different, please sound off.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-11
<Swabby> Do you have to use your existing cable box to record channels that are scrambled?
<SteveH0> I have a dying hard drive (hardware errors) and after I reinitialize a replacement, I'd like to know what the easiest method would be to move the old configuration and data (shows) onto the new drive.  Any assistance would be most appreciated!
<SteveH0> I have a dying hard drive (hardware errors) and after I reinitialize a replacement, I'd like to know what the easiest method would be to move the old configuration and data (shows) onto the new drive. Any assistance would be most appreciated!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-12
<SteveH0> I have a dying hard drive (hardware errors) and after I reinitialize a replacement, I'd like to know what the easiest method would be to move the old configuration and data (shows) onto the new drive. Any assistance would be most appreciated!
<Hydr0p0nX> dd
<SteveH0_> I have a dying hard drive (hardware errors) and after I reinitialize a replacement, I'd like to know what the easiest method would be to move the old configuration and data (shows) onto the new drive. Any assistance would be most appreciated!
<Hydr0p0nX> dd
<SteveH0> Thanks for the comment about dd, but as I said, the drive is dying.  I'm really looking for which directories or files I need to try to move.
<Hydr0p0nX> just worried about recordings ?
<SteveH0> some about the shows, but also my canned searches.
<Hydr0p0nX> then, database backup + your media directory
<Hydr0p0nX> i use dd or ddrescue in those cases though
<Hydr0p0nX> and I just dealt with it a few months back
<SteveH0> Not sure about db backup?  Is this a MySQL thing?  (Sorry, my SIL called to wish me happy veterans day)
<Hydr0p0nX> yep
<Hydr0p0nX> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Backup_your_database
<SteveH0> OK, I see the recordings at /var/lib/mythtv.  I'll look at your link.
<Hydr0p0nX> once you have those backed up
<Hydr0p0nX> try a dd or ddrescue
<Hydr0p0nX> you might be able to get everything mirrored
<Hydr0p0nX> dd is just, dd if=/dev/src of=/dev/dest
<Hydr0p0nX> ddrescue is covered pretty well here: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<SteveH0> Hydr0p0nX: Thanks!  I have made several back ups, and have stored at least one off the dying drive.
<qwebirc17277> I've installed mythtv on top of ubuntu 12.04.1, and for some reason, when mythfronted starts up, my keyboard doesn't work until I click the mouse - any ideas?
<skd5aner> superm1: ping, you around?
<superm1> Yep
<skd5aner> hey, had a quick question about the current upstart script you guys use...
<skd5aner> I can't seem to get it to work for me - I run vanilla ubuntu server, and had used an older version of the script you posted to the wiki for probably 3+ years...
<skd5aner> however, I tried to pull in the changes from the latest you have in the packaging folder on git, but now whenever I try to do a "service mythtv-backend start", it basically just hangs and never launches mythbackend - any ideas?  I'm not exactly sure how to even troubleshoot upstart
<skd5aner> superm1: ^ :)
<superm1> skd5aner: which version of ubuntu?
<skd5aner> 12.10
<superm1> ok so not the super newest version of upstart at least
<superm1> and i'm assuming you're using master version of packaging and master mythtv too?
<skd5aner> nope, but I am considering upgrading to 13.10 probably sometime soon
<skd5aner> 0.27-fixes
<skd5aner> for both
<superm1> Oh ok
<skd5aner> sorry - I thought I mentioned...
<skd5aner> I compile mythtv from source :)
<skd5aner> I don't actually use mythbuntu, but I do like to mirror some of things you guys do (like upstart) :)
<superm1> right i knew you compiled from source, just wasn't sure what you were compiling these days
<skd5aner> gotcha :)
<superm1> so have you already tried to make sure those pre-start parts work?
<skd5aner> I'm wondering if that's actually the problem...
<skd5aner> just a quick sec
<superm1> i mean it should only hang for 15 seconds or so if the pre-start part fails
<superm1> but mythbackend also wouldn't start
<skd5aner> here's what the script looks like
<skd5aner> yea, I've waited for several mins just to make sure I wans't impatient, heh
<skd5aner> http://pastebin.com/Wk3gC7g0
<skd5aner> actually
<skd5aner> I commented out that pre-start section just to test
<skd5aner> and it still doesnt' work
<superm1> oh ok
<superm1> and already tried to comment out the ulimit change?
<skd5aner> well, hang on... :P
<skd5aner> I hadn't tried to work on this in about a month
<skd5aner> so I forgot where i left off...
<skd5aner> lol
<superm1> and the other change you have is syslog logging, idk does that syntax still work in 0.27?  i know we had to make changes for syslog7
<superm1> if neither of those yield anything, next thing you should go investigate is /var/log/upstart and see if there is a myth related log sitting in there
<skd5aner> ok, ok...
<skd5aner> I remember sorta where I left off - sorry for mumbling through my self-made confusion here...
<skd5aner> the version I sent you is from my slave backend... I commented out the pre-startup stuff because I don't have mysql on that machine...
<skd5aner> my mbe is in the process of rebooting and has still not come backonline, I think it's checking disks...
<skd5aner> superm1: yea, that log was very vauge...
<skd5aner> also, I don't use syslog, that was one of the differences I made in the script, I output to a file
<superm1> ah
<skd5aner> I made only a very few slight tweaks... 1) path to mythbackend was slightly different, and 2) syslog to logfile/path
<superm1> well if /var/log/upstart isn't too useful when the MBE comes up, you can --verbose to your kernel command line to get upstart into a more verbose mode (http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging)
<skd5aner> beyond that, it's almost identical
<skd5aner> k, let me see where I get... it had stumped me for quite a while and I just gave up and started using the CLI to launch mythbackend in the interim :/
<skd5aner> thanks for the leads, I'll keep you posted
<superm1> sure
<skd5aner> also, thanks for all the hard work on mythbuntu!  I'm possibly going to be implementing a new frontend soon and I think I'll just go the straight mythbuntu route this time :)
<superm1> awesome :)
<superm1> if your timing lines up with our 14.04 ISOs starting to stabilize it would be great to have a live tester on them
<superm1> right now they're a bit of a mess since the installer switched to python3 and not everything is ported yet for the mythbuntu apps
<skd5aner> superm1: cool - I'll let you know, it may be at least until Christmas before I'd even consider spending money on hardware
<skd5aner> funds are tied up for other reasons this time of year :)
<skd5aner> superm1: ok, ran to the basement and my mbe had a kernel panic during reboot (odd)... just came back up...
<skd5aner> superm1: so, during boot, the upstart script appears to work.  Mythbackend is running....
<superm1> cool on the new HW, that's closer to when i'll have more contiguous free time to be fixing 14.04 stuff anyhow
<skd5aner> however, when I do a service mythtv-backend stop, nothing happens
<superm1> can you pastebin the script as it is?  are you maybe missing some fork or --daemon or exec lines?
<superm1> we did make some changes there specifically in the past months
<skd5aner> http://pastebin.com/HCpZs40C
<superm1> yep you're missing the exec command at the start of your mythbackend call
<skd5aner> omg
<skd5aner> UGH!
<superm1> haha, it's always the small things!
<skd5aner> superm1: good eye, but I definitely feel like I have egg on my face now
<skd5aner> I swear it had to have been something like that at first and thought I went through it with a fine tooth comb line by line
<skd5aner> made the change, trying now
<skd5aner> hmmmm
<skd5aner> not sure that "fixed it"
<superm1> you'll need to reboot most likely
<superm1> we made that change because upstart was getting in this weird state where it couldn't properly track processes
<skd5aner> ah
<skd5aner> k, rebooting
<skd5aner> superm1: works after a reboot!
<skd5aner> thanks superm1, really... that was starting to get under my sking, thanks for the second set of eyes :S
<superm1> woot. sure glad to help
<skd5aner> s/sking/skin
<skd5aner> superm1: out of curiosity... if mythbackend were to segfault, would the upstart script attempt to relaunch?
<superm1> Yep
<skd5aner> ok, that's great news!
<superm1> that's what that respawn thing should do for you
<skd5aner> Right now, mythbackend segfaults for me every morning... I've got a couple bug reports in
<superm1> if it respawns more than twice within 3600 seconds though it won't do it again
<skd5aner> gotcha
<skd5aner> that makes sense given the context of the script
<skd5aner> I thought that's what those lines did, but I know very little about upstart :)
<superm1> yeah it's one of the big benefits imo on how it does process tracking and can do that
<superm1> we do the same thing with mythfrontend with a wrapper around it
<superm1> for 14.04 we might actually make mythfrontend an upstart tracked job though too since it can track user jobs in 14.04
<skd5aner> superm1: yea, I "borrowed" your idea for mythfrotnend too... I used to use gdm with an .xsession, and when mythfrontend died, it'd restart the gdm session.  However, when I switched to lightdm, it didn't handle the auto-login as gracefully
<skd5aner> superm1: so, I saw how you guys did it with the loop and now it's rediculously quick to recover
<skd5aner> that's been a very welcome addition
<Jay2k1> how cool is that
<Jay2k1> i mapped a shell script to the power button on my remote which does a killall mythfrontend.real and then starts it again because it freezes every now and then
<qwebirc66608> Hello room
<TandyUK> hey guys having issues with one of my frontends
<TandyUK> several of my channels show up as unknown(unknown) on the frontend, with no channel data.  If i watch it however, i am viewing the correct channel
<TandyUK> if i access mythweb however, all listings are present and correct
<TandyUK> i have 2 frontends and one backend, both frontends have the problem
<TandyUK> any idea what is wrong?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-13
<pope_> Hi everyone
<pope_> I am having a problem with playing back videos
<pope_> A green bar shows up at the bottom of the picture, does anyone know how to fix this?
<pope_> Here are some screens http://imgur.com/a/0M3If
<pope_> Two bars when playing a DVD http://imgur.com/lRLyM1K
<skd5aner> pope_: that's pretty common, you cna use the screen setup wizard (or whatever it's called) to cut off the bottom few pixles of the screen
<pope_> skd5aner: thank you! i just found the article on overscan too :)
<nv_> How to Ubuntu -> Mythbuntu?   I installed mythbuntu-control-center via apt-get mythbuntu-control-center and when i run the command i get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6408799/
<tgm4883> nv_, yea, we're working on fixing that. Are you trying to install a frontend or backend (or both)?
<nv_> i know not.
<tgm4883> what do you intend to use it for?
<nv_> i have security camera and 3 TV tuners on HTPC
<tgm4883> what tuners?
<nv_> WinTV
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> do you know if those are supported in linux at all?
<nv_> yes they work
<tgm4883> I've not used win tv stuff in years
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so you'll need a frontend and a backend
<tgm4883> (they can be on the same system)
<nv_> ok
<tgm4883> the backend controls all the recording and such, the frontend is for playback
<tgm4883> since MCC is broken right now, I'd suggest opening a terminal and doing 'apt-get install mythtv-backend-master'
<tgm4883> that should install the backend and mysql
<nv_> i have a lampp stack running already
<nv_> will this be affected?
<tgm4883> shouldn't be, it will install mythtv-database and mythtv-common, which will try to install the DB into your system. It will probably ask for the root db password so it can set that up
<nv_> k
<tgm4883> once it's installed, run mythtv-setup   you should be able to follow this guide if you need assistance  https://docs.google.com/document/d/19knOlqz8cV5_8VQ1tCvEd8tjEk6U50KsSOJCROR60o4/edit?usp=sharing
<tgm4883> I'm going to do some wiring, i'll be back in a bit
<nv_> thank you
<nv_> mythtv-setup having troubles connecting to the database. in phpmyadmin i see i have a new DB named mythconverg and I have a new user named mythtv
<tgm4883> nv_, probably a password issue
<tgm4883> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" then do  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common"
<nv_> no effect. looking at the terminal output, its getting rejected by the DB server, bad password
<tgm4883> nv_, hmm, that should have reset it. Can you check /etc/mythtv/config.xml and see if it has the same credentials as ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<nv_> they match
<nv_> let me just try restarting
<nv_> installing mythbuntu on an existing lampp stack seems to break apache
<nv_> mythbuntu +lamp you will find people in forums trying to figure out how to fix their lampp after installing mythbuntu
<tgm4883> nv_, odd, where does it break?
<nv_> still trying to figure out whats going on
<nv_> tried to setup a CMS script to test my lampp stack to see if the problem is on my end. index pages are no longer loading by default, instead i am getting a dir listing
<tgm4883> nv_, there shouldn't be anything done to apache unless you say you are only using apache with mythtv/mythweb
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<nv_> the not loading index pages by default occurred after this step: tgm4883> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" then do  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common"
<nv_> i had loaded up my phpmyadmin page to check mysql befre running that and it worked, after running that command i have to click on index.php after typing in the URL
<nv_> i dont know what happened but tasksel remove and tasksel install lampp-server fixed it
<superm1> tgm4883: um so mythweb will ask if you are only using the system for mythweb
<superm1> guess that user is gone already
<superm1> but if they come back and i'm not here, ask how they responded to that question
<superm1> it shouldn't mess with the lamp stack if they said they use it for other stuff
<superm1> just set up "another" website under /mythweb
<superm1> tgm4883: that quick start guide, are we advertising it anywhere?
<superm1> other than /topic
<tgm4883> superm1, I'm not sure. I want to say we had a blog post about it
<tgm4883> superm1, I advertise it in my forum sig
<superm1> tgm4883: we should get it on the website and on the mythtv wiki i think
<tgm4883> will do
<superm1> i had a friend just getting things set up and watching his struggle not knowing anything about mythtv was kinda funny
<superm1> but i couldn't find a good guide to point him at really
<tgm4883> ok, it's on the site now
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-17
<shodan45> anyone have flash video working with HW accel?
<shodan45> I'm trying to watch espn3 video & top is showing full CPU usage
<shodan45> not to mention the video is choppy
<nv_> what driver you running?
<shodan45> nv_: nvidia, ion "2nd gen" gpu
<shodan45> mythtv plays 1080i video just fine using HW accel
<shodan45> figured it out.... I hate flash
<shodan45> needed EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 and OverrideGPUValidation=true in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<shodan45> where are the pixel height/width/offset settings stored?
<shodan45> and/or how do I reset them to some kind of default?
<shodan45> I've been running at 1024x768 all this time, and just had everything stretched to fit my tv :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-12
<qwebirc57456> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general, I have setup mythbuntu 14 LTS and was wondering how to access the recorded files from windows? when I try to access from windows explorer i am prompted for user and pass - I have tried mythtv & my local user name. Can someone advise what I am doing wrong or point me in the right direction, thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-13
<shaym_> hi, is the internal myth player , mplayer? I'd like to turn on volume normalization
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-14
<solars> hi, can anyone tell me what I need to install a Digital Devices Cine CT V6 Card?
<solars> I don't have the devices, latest mythbuntu 14.04
<solars> found the yavdr ppa and tried this dkms experimental, but I don't know if these instructions are outdated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-15
<solars> hi, can anyone tell me what I need to install a Digital Devices Cine CT V6 Card?
<solars> I don't have the devices, latest mythbuntu 14.04
<solars> found the yavdr ppa and tried this dkms experimental, but I don't know if these instructions are outdated
<solars> got disconnected yday, sorry
<qwebirc85161> i am a noob installing MythUbuntu, When i try to setup the video source in SchedulesDirect , it does not  the channel lineup, Not sure what i am doing wrong. I entered username / password for Schedule Direct how ever it does not load my channel lineup
<qwebirc85161> i am a noob installing MythUbuntu, When i try to setup the video source as Schedules Direct , it does not retreive the channel lineup, Not sure what i am doing wrong. I entered username / password for Schedule Direct how ever it does not load my channel lineup.
<qwebirc85161> I see this message in the error log
<qwebirc85161> GetChannelData() failed because it could not#012#011#011#011find channel number 'Please add' in DB for source '2'.
<qwebirc85161> any hey help would be appreciated
<qwebirc85161> Please see my logs at http://pastebin.com/W5aF883U
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-09
<utente> https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup. I have problems to understand chapter 7. S3 (SUSPEND TO RAM). Anyone can explain me how to create that /wakeup file?? I'm not a script expert.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-15
<boofsterb> does anyone know where i can find fiire chief mce
<boofsterb> does it still exist?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-14
<qwebirc71507> Since mythbuntu is no longer being developed, can we just change our apt sources?
<tgm4883> You don't need to change any apt sources
<qwebirc71507> I can't reach my server right now to look at them.  If I remember correctly, they use the mythbuntu domain?  If that's correct, and there are no more updates why wouldn't we?
<tgm4883> qwebirc71507: because you're wrong, there aren't any repositories on the Mythbuntu domain. There is the updates PPAs that are by the Mythbuntu team, those will still continue to be updated. The other repos are official Ubuntu repos.
<qwebirc71507> tgm4883: ok cool thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-15
<qwebirc21175> Eben though I install a fresh version of 14.04 mcc takes forever to start and when I try to update the repos the flyout partially opens and just sits there.  Does anyone have an idea what is going on ?
<qwebirc21175> By the way sorry to hear that Mythbuntu is  getting no further updates.  Was same with Kmoppix
<qwebirc21175> Knopmyth
<tgm4883> 14.04? Did you post this question on the forums too?
<qwebirc21175> no I did not
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<qwebirc21175> I have searched for an answer there but there is nothing I can find
<tgm4883> 14.04 should work I think. I wonder if it's trying to refresh the db list
<tgm4883> refreshing the mythtv updates list would hang I think
<qwebirc21175> I have done that several times. Erased the disk, started with 14.04 LTS
<tgm4883> Yea that's not something... Any reason you aren't going to 16.04?
<qwebirc21175> also get the same response if I try to do this from a DVD in the Try mode
<qwebirc21175>  suspect some kind of access problem
<qwebirc21175> as in the repos it is trying to get to are someplace else
<tgm4883> Any reason you aren't going to 16.04?
<qwebirc21175> experience shows provocative maintennce is asking for trouble ;)
<qwebirc21175> maintenance
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<qwebirc21175> also comments about 16.04 show problems
<qwebirc21175> and reduced quality so concerned about upgrading until stabilizes
<tgm4883> well the refresh button isn't working because I moved the location that was hosting that db file
<qwebirc21175> well that might be it ;)
<tgm4883> There's a file you can edit to point it at the right location
<qwebirc21175> is there a place to change the location in the mcc script ?
<tgm4883> Let me look it up
<qwebirc21175> ta very much
<qwebirc21175> Hey TGM thanks for what you have done for community with this system
<qwebirc21175> sorry to hear it has become too much of a burden (assuming you are one of the last 2 developers) never easy to figure out  in a place where you might be talking with Putin ;)
<qwebirc21175> place == Internet
<qwebirc21175> Oh you are Thomas Mashos
<tgm4883> heh, yea
<tgm4883> Sorry, let me look at up in a few minutes, finishing something else currently
<qwebirc21175> OK
<qwebirc21175> Missis is calling, will leave chat open if that is OK
<tgm4883> off the top of my head, I think /usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/py/  is that a directory?
<qwebirc21175> not on my machine
<qwebirc21175> it is /usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/python
<tgm4883> ah yea
<tgm4883> what files are in there?
<qwebirc21175> log_grabber.py          mythexport.py          services.py mysql_configuration.py  plugins.py             startup_behavior.py mythbuntu-bare.py       proprietary_codecs.py  system_roles.py mythbuntu_repos.py      remote.py
<tgm4883> mythbuntu_repos.py
<tgm4883> edit that, look for a line that has repos.db in it
<tgm4883> should be a URL
<qwebirc21175> #shutil.copy("/usr/share/mythbuntu/repos.db", self.USERHOME+"/.mythbuntu/")
<tgm4883> nope
<qwebirc21175> only occurence
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok, let me dig into it, give me a few minutes
<qwebirc21175> do you think it is in the mcc script ?
<tgm4883> no, it should be there I think
<qwebirc21175> OK. Get a beer - diffing gets easier ;)
<qwebirc21175> digging
<tgm4883> unless I pulled it out into a conf file
<qwebirc21175> clearly I already got mine
<tgm4883> qwebirc21175: actually, can you do 'cat /usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/python/mythbuntu_repos.py | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tgm4883> that will make it easier, it will give you a link so I can see the exact version of the file you have
<qwebirc21175> http://termbin.com/t92s
<tgm4883> There it is
<tgm4883> http://download.mythbuntu.org/repos/repos.db
<tgm4883> That needs updated
<tgm4883> about 3/4 way down
<qwebirc21175> Sorry Tom, what am I updating ?
<qwebirc21175> you mean in this file /usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/python/mythbuntu_repos.py
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> that file needs updated
<tgm4883> It should be this instead
<tgm4883> http://people.ubuntu.com/~tgm4883/repos.db
<qwebirc21175> oh I see now
<qwebirc21175> I should replace the url
<qwebirc21175> got it
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> that will at least let the refresh finish
<qwebirc21175> Ok thanks a lot Tom
<qwebirc21175> starts fast but no repos button ;)
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> Maybe a typo in that file that you edited? Try starting 'mythbuntu-control-centre' from the command line
<tgm4883> it will print errors to the terminal
<qwebirc21175> File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 754, in get     d = self._unify_values(section, vars)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 1119, in _unify_values     raise NoSectionError(section) configparser.NoSectionError: No section: 'General' mythbuntu-control-centr
<tgm4883> bah
<qwebirc21175> found it = stupid me.
<qwebirc21175> missing single quote at end of url
<qwebirc21175> lets see if that works
<qwebirc21175> you were right about typo!
<tgm4883> ha ok
<tgm4883> I was like, that makes zero sense
<qwebirc21175> still same error
<qwebirc21175> File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 1119, in _unify_values     raise NoSectionError(section) configparser.NoSectionError: No section: 'General'
<tgm4883> can you paste the whole error?
<tgm4883> what you pasted is saying that configparser.py can't handle what it was fed (configparser.py is a standard library in python). I need to know what was being fed into it
<tgm4883> because I don't think the format of that db file changed
<qwebirc21175> you have good instincts -- here you go
<qwebirc21175> dash it
<qwebirc21175> cant paste forsome reason probably line length
<qwebirc21175> ARNING: Failed to set from config file. Setting defaults Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 1116, in _unify_values     sectiondict = self._sections[section] KeyError: 'General'
<qwebirc21175> During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:  Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/python/mythbuntu-bare.py", line 85, in captureState     self.changes['serverip'] = self.config.get("General", "serverip")   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 754, in get     d = self._unify_values(section, vars)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/configparser.py", line 1119, in
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> yea we don't really care about -bare
<tgm4883> any other errors?
<qwebirc21175> let me try new window
<qwebirc21175> (mythbuntu-control-centre:3940): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion 'WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed
<tgm4883> Can you paste the 20 or so lines? other than the -bare error, none of this is relevent
<tgm4883> there's still no -repos button on the right?
<qwebirc21175> right but starts fast ;)
<tgm4883> ok do this
<qwebirc21175> ok starting from the top of errors
<tgm4883> -bare doesn't work, so lets remove it
<qwebirc21175> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/MythbuntuControlCentre/plugin.py", line 56, in reload_plugins     __import__(plugin, None, None, [''])   File "/usr/share/mythbuntu/plugins/python/mythbuntu_repos.py", line 223     url = 'http://people.ubuntu.com/~tgm4883/repos.db'                                                      ^
<tgm4883> yea, that's the line
<tgm4883> why doesn't it like that line though...
<qwebirc21175> it is catching an error - is this all about indentation ?
<tgm4883> possibly
<tgm4883> everything does need to be indented properly in python
<qwebirc21175> I dont know python so could be
<tgm4883> should use spaces, not tabs
<qwebirc21175> OK
<qwebirc21175> OK rewrote line but still no repos button
<qwebirc21175> I must have screwed  something up.  Let me take a copy of the file from the dvd and use that
<qwebirc21175> Tom thanks a lot.  I very much appreciate this.  I wonder why others have not mentioned this
<qwebirc21175> goodnight Irene ;)
<qwebirc21175> Im leaving for a bit ..
<tgm4883> k
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-16
<dmfrey> tgm4883: is mythbuntu and the repos going away?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: yes and no
<tgm4883> the repos will continue
<dmfrey> ok, that's what I thought. Someone mentioned to me the repos were going away too
<dmfrey> just wanted to be sure :)
<tgm4883> dmfrey: tell them they are wrong
<tgm4883> or let me tell them
<dmfrey> i will
<dmfrey> he's not on here
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-20
<qwebirc82204> greetings... my Xen dom0 boots using the latest mythbuntu to a 'muthbuntu login', is this correct or should it be booting to a menu?
<qwebirc82204> err, domU not dom0...
<qwebirc82204> menu.. ty FAQ
